# The ongoing stupidity of Home Secretary Priti Patel



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

How the fuck did we end up with a fucking moron as stupid as this as our home secretary?



(from 2011)

  

Resurfaced video shows Ian Hislop completely shredding Priti Patel's argument for the death penalty


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Monster.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2019)

Wasn't she sacked for taking bribes from a foreign nation, or was that someone else?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2019)

Arm yourself. Burn people's houses.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 25, 2019)

Jesus what a fuckwit nut.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 25, 2019)

You can't polish a turd. Even when you roll it in glitter it still smells like a turd.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Wasn't she sacked for taking bribes from a foreign nation, or was that someone else?



Yep that's her, multiple undisclosed meetings (and payments possibly, I forget) with the Israelis while in cabinet which is highly dubious.

She had to get an emergency flight home and the beeb made a big fuss out of it, followed the bloody car all the way to Downing Street, took hours


----------



## oryx (Jul 25, 2019)

'It's not a deterrent, killing the wrong people!'


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Monster.



I remember saying on here a good while ago that this was always the point of Brexit. Not to take back control, but to remove the barriers the EU presented to turning the UK into a proper free market 'business friendly' state. I was shot down for saying so at the time.


----------



## pug (Jul 25, 2019)

she'll be prime minister one day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> I remember saying on here a good while ago that this was always the point of Brexit. Not to take back control, but to remove the barriers the EU presented to turning the UK into a proper free market 'business friendly' state. I was shot down for saying so at the time.



Not sure why, several key Brexit types have written books saying that'd be fab.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 26, 2019)

pug said:


> she'll be prime minister one day.



Before or after JRM?


----------



## Ming (Jul 26, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> I remember saying on here a good while ago that this was always the point of Brexit. Not to take back control, but to remove the barriers the EU presented to turning the UK into a proper free market 'business friendly' state. I was shot down for saying so at the time.


It’s been planned for years. And it’s international (hence Robert Mercer lending Cambridge Analytica to the Brexit campaign).


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2019)

Did you steal the title to this thread from _The Canary_?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 26, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not sure why, several key Brexit types have written books saying that'd be fab.



It’s because if the tories use brexit to destroy workers rights, then it damages the case for Lexit


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s because if the tories use brexit to destroy workers rights, then it damages the case for Lexit



Lexit only works if any of the impetus for Brexit is left lead.

It's not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Wasn't she sacked for taking bribes from a foreign nation, or was that someone else?



She was trying to give foreign aid money to that stony broke humanitarian organisation, the IDF.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> How the fuck did we end up with a fucking moron as stupid as this as our home secretary?



Because the UK is going down the toilet and only turds are following it. Seriously, won't Scottish residents do us all a favour and push this sclerotic fucking state over the cliff?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> She was trying to give foreign aid money to that stony broke humanitarian organisation, the IDF.



Probably the most eye-popping story I've read about a government minister in the last regime. I suppose Johnson hates her which is why she is home sec.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> It’s been planned for years. And it’s international (hence Robert Mercer lending Cambridge Analytica to the Brexit campaign).



Planned; international! Have the Jews been manipulating all those decrepit  Tories? What is Soros's role? Whose strings are the Masons pulling? Is Johnson a secret member of the Boy Scout International?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> You can't polish a turd. Even when you roll it in glitter it still smells like a turd.


Priti Patel paid £1,000 an hour as adviser to firm supplying MoD

And yet... whilst I wholeheartedly agree with you it would seem this particular turd is valued in certain quarters. For her 'connections' of course.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 26, 2019)

Is she actually as thick as she comes across in that clip?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is she actually as thick as she comes across in that clip?


No, she's stupider


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2019)

She's mouthing terms she doesn't really understand - "you've got to have burden of proof" (repeated about a thousand times). Er, no, we *have* "burden of proof" - that's how our criminal justice system works.What you're ineptly trying to say, Priti bloody scary Patel, is that we need to have proof beyond doubt.

And we all know where she would go with that as Home Sec. Her notion of "beyond doubt" would probably end up being below that current level of "beyond doubt", just so she could get some of that lovely deterrence going on.

I never used to be as opposed to capital punishment as I am now, but even when I was somewhat agnostic about it, I found the urgent desire of some of its proponents to have it back just a little uncomfortable to be around...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 26, 2019)

Obviously Hislop correct in this and Patel is a dangerous fucker but can I just sat that Hislop is an irritating prick


----------



## pug (Jul 26, 2019)

I rekon a lot of the people in her constituency who vote for her would probably watch that vid and agree with her regardless of the fact that it's illogical.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

existentialist said:


> She's mouthing terms she doesn't really understand - "you've got to have burden of proof" (repeated about a thousand times). Er, no, we *have* "burden of proof" - that's how our criminal justice system works.What you're ineptly trying to say, Priti bloody scary Patel, is that we need to have proof beyond doubt.
> 
> And we all know where she would go with that as Home Sec. Her notion of "beyond doubt" would probably end up being below that current level of "beyond doubt", just so she could get some of that lovely deterrence going on.
> 
> I never used to be as opposed to capital punishment as I am now, but even when I was somewhat agnostic about it, I found the urgent desire of some of its proponents to have it back just a little uncomfortable to be around...


The very politicians who would have it returned should be the first to enjoy it


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The very politicians who would have it returned should be the first to enjoy it



No I can't go along with that. They should be at the back of the queue so they can fully appreciate how well it's worked out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> No I can't go along with that. They should be at the back of the queue so they can fully appreciate how well it's worked out.


I have already booked the tumbrils to take them from newgate to tyburn tree


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is she actually as thick as she comes across in that clip?



That is her trying her hardest to come across as a rational, intelligent person.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2019)

pug said:


> I rekon a lot of the people in her constituency who vote for her would probably watch that vid and agree with her regardless of the fact that it's illogical.




Only because you reckon common people are even more stupid than her


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 26, 2019)

Its from years ago but she does argue like a 13 year old who's just overheard her parents talking about politics.


----------



## polly (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Only because you reckon common people are even more stupid than her



Dunno about pug's inner mental workings, but I live in the sister town to her constituency and can attest that it's full of right wing cunts.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 26, 2019)

Why shouldn't she, not once in her echo chamber will she have had to meet any burden of evidence


Teaboy said:


> Its from years ago but she does argue like a 13 year old who's just overheard her parents talking about politics.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Only because you reckon common people are even more stupid than her



All common people?


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> Monster.



I can't  stand her but the last bit about the EU is from a speech in 2016? It's been added on to a quote from her contribution to Britannia Unchained in 2012.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah, she's consistently vile.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2019)

She also wanted to starve the irish
  Even my limited brain figured out that was a dubious plan and I think selling afghan poppy to the Chinese is a plan


----------



## Ming (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Planned; international! Have the Jews been manipulating all those decrepit  Tories? What is Soros's role? Whose strings are the Masons pulling? Is Johnson a secret member of the Boy Scout International?


Can you do me a favour? Look at the Wikipedia entry for Robert Mercer. And this has nothing to do with Jewish people by the way. Or boy scouts.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> She was trying to give foreign aid money to that stony broke humanitarian organisation, the IDF.



She was actually at a field hospital that was treating Syrian refugees rather than a BAE board meeting. Still dumb pretty sure there is an idiots guide to what to say to Israel or Palestinians politicians.
 Death penalty discussion is just stupid getting caught is what deters some people. Getting it wrong is the main reason not to do it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 26, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Wasn't she sacked for taking bribes from a foreign nation, or was that someone else?



And for breaking the Ministerial Code, by effectively trying to set up her own extra-Cabinet alliance with Israel.

Ideal fodder for the Cabinet of an obviously chancing charlatan like Johnson, unfortunately.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> Can you do me a favour? Look at the Wikipedia entry for Robert Mercer. And this has nothing to do with Jewish people by the way. Or boy scouts.



Conspiracy


Ming said:


> Can you do me a favour? Look at the Wikipedia entry for Robert Mercer. And this has nothing to do with Jewish people by the way. Or boy scouts.




Look at the Johnson cabinet and then try and convince me that such a selection of calamitous cunts could be assembled by conspiracy. Even in the USA Mercrers and thr the Kochs for all the money they spent have ended up with Trump as Republican President the least ideologically driven politician ever. 

As to conspiracy theories, they always end up being about Jews and Masons or the Dalai Lamma There are no cabals of the rich pulling strings, controlling the course of history.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2019)

pug said:


> she'll be prime minister one day.



Of Israel.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conspiracy theories are made up in secret by a group of powerful men in a darkened room somewhere to advance their agenda.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Conspiracy theories are made up in secret by a group of powerful men in a darkened room somewhere to advance their agenda.




Ah, a conspiracy to inflict conspiracy theories on us.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 26, 2019)

That's just what they want you to think.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2019)

dylanredefined said:


> She was actually at a field hospital that was treating Syrian refugees rather than a BAE board meeting. Still dumb pretty sure there is an idiots guide to what to say to Israel or Palestinians politicians.
> Death penalty discussion is just stupid getting caught is what deters some people. Getting it wrong is the main reason not to do it.



A field hospital run by the IDF in Israeli occupied territory.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Planned; international! Have the Jews been manipulating all those decrepit  Tories? What is Soros's role? Whose strings are the Masons pulling? Is Johnson a secret member of the Boy Scout International?



It's not a conspiracy theory if the information supporting it is in the public domain. 

It's not even a theory really. Obviously tories and their corporate backers want reduced protections for workers. Hence classic right wing tropes like 'cutting red tape', 'health and safety gone mad' etc.


----------



## pug (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Only because you reckon common people are even more stupid than her



No because as polly says I know some of her constituents. 
Anyway what do you mean by 'common people' ? |Do you often go round calling people that? it's the kind of thing I'd expect to be described as myself and amazingly enough I don't like it,it makes me suspect that you're a knob.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2019)

I don't have speakers on this machine, is there a transcript of Patel's argument anywhere?

One of the good things about being in the EU, no death penalty.

It is the sort of thing I used to argue about before I had matured enough to gather the full implications of the issue.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2019)

Priti Vacant


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2019)

And she's off to a great start



> The new home secretary, Priti Patel, is facing allegations of breaching the ministerial code for the second time in her parliamentary career for accepting a lucrative position with a global communications firm before receiving the all-clear from an anti-corruption watchdog.
> 
> Patel has been working for Viasat, a California-based company with a UK base in Farnborough, for the past three months as a strategic adviser on a salary of £5,000 a month for five hours’ work – or £1,000 an hour.
> 
> ...



She really is Tory scum.

Priti Patel accused of breaching ministerial code for second time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Conspiracy theories are made up in secret by a group of powerful men in a darkened room somewhere to advance their agenda.


No they aren't


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> And she's off to a great start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it took her so long


----------



## Ming (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you look at Mercer's involvement in Brexit, Cambridge Analytica, Bannon and Trump?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> And she's off to a great start
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watchdogs powerless and just rubber stamps everything anyway.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2019)

pug said:


> No because as polly says I know some of her constituents.
> Anyway what do you mean by 'common people' ? |Do you often go round calling people that? it's the kind of thing I'd expect to be described as myself and amazingly enough I don't like it,it makes me suspect that you're a knob.



It was a comment on your attitude to her constituents. You look down on them, so I used the language of those who scorn those who look down on those they see as inferior to themselves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

pug said:


> No because as polly says I know some of her constituents.
> Anyway what do you mean by 'common people' ? |Do you often go round calling people that? it's the kind of thing I'd expect to be described as myself and amazingly enough I don't like it,it makes me suspect that you're a knob.


You don't know enough of them to lay down a blanket cuss


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2019)

They sure know how to troll...



Mebbe we need a 'Priti Patel file' type thread for this shit now?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> It was a comment on your attitude to her constituents. You look down on them, so I used the language of those who scorn those who look down on those they see as inferior to themselves.


Specifically, it was her constituents who vote for her that the comment was on. 

So what is your attitude towards those tory voters? Are they perhaps really thick and unaware of the fact of that they voted for an evil piece of shit? Or perhaps they know exactly what they're doing and are evil shits themselves? What's the third option? 

As for your idiotic comments regarding conspiracy, Patel has already been caught conspiring with the Israeli government. You may have missed that. Or perhaps you're aware of it and you're just an evil shit? What's the third option?


----------



## Ming (Jul 26, 2019)

tim said:


> Conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In regards to Trump. The agenda is tax cuts (to de-fund the social sphere so it can be destroyed), de-regulation and packing the courts with right wing judges. The main operators were Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan who are both very ideological. Trump’s there as a distraction while the real work gets done.
As regards our new PM and the cabinet. Their job is to deliver a no-deal Brexit and help break up the EU project. To divide to conquer and divide to rule. Which they will do. If you think they’re stupid you’re underestimating them.


----------



## pug (Jul 27, 2019)

tim said:


> It was a comment on your attitude to her constituents. You look down on them, so I used the language of those who scorn those who look down on those they see as inferior to themselves.



i don't look down on her constituents, i work alongside them, i hear* some of them* coming out with stuff just like patel does in the vid. To me it looks like the only one trying to look down on anyone is you.



Pickman's model said:


> You don't know enough of them to lay down a blanket cuss



a blanket cuss about _some of her constituents who vote for her,_ is a funny old blanket full of holes.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 27, 2019)

pug said:


> she'll be prime minister one day.



Sad but true


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

PM of England? Not a chance.


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2019)

Ming said:


> In regards to Trump. The agenda is tax cuts (to de-fund the social sphere so it can be destroyed), de-regulation and packing the courts with right wing judges. The main operators were Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan who are both very ideological. Trump’s there as a distraction while the real work gets done.



Not a view of Paul Ryan shared by the decidedly  pessimistic Paul Ryan




> “Trumpism is a moment, a populist moment we’re in, that’s going to be here after Trump is gone. And that’s something that we’re going to have to learn how to deal with,” Ryan said. “I’m a traditional conservative, and traditional conservatives are definitely not ascendant in the party right now. ... We called our wing ‘the growth wing,’ and we won for a good 20 years. And now their wing is winning. But it’s cyclical. We beat the paleocons in the early '90s; they’re beating us now.
> 
> “The Reagan Republican wing beat the Rockefeller Republican wing,” Ryan concluded. “And now the Trump wing beat the Reagan wing.”



Inside Trump’s Feud With Paul Ryan
And whilst it's true that Trump has cut taxes for the rich he's also ramped up borrowing to pay for public expenditure; hardly the  Randian way of doing things; more like old-fashioned Keynesianism.


Call Trump's tax cut what it was: Keynesian

And there is all the protectionism stuff, how does that tally with the neoliberal free-trade values?

Looking at the Mercer Family, cited as the éminence grise behind Trump. At he moment he can't get any money out of them, as they are disappointed with him.
Why the Mercers, Trump’s Biggest 2016 Backers, Have Bailed on Him



> *Robert Mercer is disillusioned. “Bob views all his political spending as a bad investment,” says a source close to Mercer. “This whole thing did not end up well for them,” says Sam Nunberg.*


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 27, 2019)

tim said:


> And whilst it's true that Trump has cut taxes for the rich he's also ramped up borrowing to pay for public expenditure; hardly the  Randian way of doing things; more like old-fashioned Keynesianism.
> 
> 
> Call Trump's tax cut what it was: Keynesian



Uh


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> PM of England? Not a chance.



In the world of conspiracy everything is possible.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2019)

pug said:


> she'll be prime minister one day.



Not a chance IMO she'll always be a 'funny tinge' to true blue tories...she's just another tory trying to convince her party that her loyalities are to them over all else. Not uncommon with those who have perceived status and the resources that shield them from everyday inequalities. 

Don’t be fooled by Johnson’s ‘diverse’ cabinet. Tory racism hasn’t changed | Kehinde Andrews


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> You can't polish a turd. Even when you roll it in glitter it still smells like a turd.



Just because something stinks, it doesn't mean you can't put a nice gloss on it


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Unfair. What about Meghan Markle


What about her?

You calling her a turd?  Or was that in response to my post?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Not a chance IMO she'll always be a 'funny tinge' to true blue tories...she's just another tory trying to convince her party that her loyalities are to them over all else. Not uncommon with those who have perceived status and the resources that shield them from everyday inequalities.
> 
> Don’t be fooled by Johnson’s ‘diverse’ cabinet. Tory racism hasn’t changed | Kehinde Andrews



Meghan Markle clearly shows things have changed. Modern Albion here we come!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

Joining that family makes her a turd, for sure.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Meghan Markle clearly shows things have changed. Modern Albion here we come!


Nah, Royal family is a different thing although many will see it as tokenism in both contexts....and they are keen to show the new generation of Royals as progressive. Also, MM isn't the first Mixed royal anyway.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

There's that German woman for a start.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2019)

Priti Patel blocked police federation on Twitter ‘because officers warned about cuts’


----------



## pug (Jul 27, 2019)

tim said:


> In the world of conspiracy everything is possible.



it looks to me rather like you're the one with the fertile imagination that's making connections where they don't exist.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 27, 2019)

.....


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

She's a fucking monster

Minister worked as spin doctor for tobacco giant that paid workers £15 a month


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Mebbe we need a 'Priti Patel file' type thread for this shit now?



Is she that outstanding in the new cabinet? There's also Raab, Williamson, Leadsome, Shapps/Green/Fox and Gove. If memory serves, only Gove got a lasting thread of his own in the Cameron-May periods.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is she that outstanding in the new cabinet? There's also Raab, Williamson, Leadsome, Shapps/Green/Fox and Gove. If memory serves, only Gove got a lasting thread of his own in the Cameron-May periods.


You have a point.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> PM of England? Not a chance.


Boris Johnson is currently PM.


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is she that outstanding in the new cabinet? There's also Raab, Williamson, Leadsome, Shapps/Green/Fox and Gove. If memory serves, only Gove got a lasting thread of his own in the Cameron-May periods.




Liam Fox isn't in the Cabinet. He thinks Johnson's approach to BREXIT is too extreme and threaten the Union. And Johnson doesn't like him because he supported Hunt


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> PM of England? Not a chance.


What, you think it will end up being called England and Wales?


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2019)

tim said:


> Liam Fox isn't in the Cabinet. He thinks Johnson's approach to BREXIT is too extreme and threaten the Union. And Johnson doesn't like him because he supported Hunt



You're right. My reference was to Sebastian Fox, one of Grant Shapps' pseudonyms for having a second job.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 28, 2019)

tim said:


> Liam Fox isn't in the Cabinet. He thinks Johnson's approach to BREXIT is too extreme and threaten the Union. And Johnson doesn't like him because he supported Hunt



We have a government too right wing for Liam fox and Oliver letwin...


----------



## tim (Jul 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> You're right. My reference was to Sebastian Fox, one of Grant Shapps' pseudonyms for having a second job.



That sleazy fucker and his pseudonyms. He's getting of very  lightly in comparison with Patel, perhaps Asian women are easier targets. He certainly is no better than her

Revealed: Grant Shapps' get-rich-quick guide (or it that Michael


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2019)

Patel's not even Essex's worst contribution to the House of Commons. We have Mark Francois too.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Patel's not even Essex's worst contribution to the House of Commons. We have Mark Francois too.


Patel is fortunate that the 'tenure' of her fellow Essex constituency member Cleverly means that she remains safe from accusations of being the most limited representative from the county.


----------



## stavros (Jul 29, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Patel is fortunate that the 'tenure' of her fellow Essex constituency member Cleverly means that she remains safe from accusations of being the most limited representative from the county.



You may have missed Vicky Ford making her debut on Question Time a few weeks back.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 29, 2019)

existentialist said:


> She's mouthing terms she doesn't really understand - "you've got to have burden of proof" (repeated about a thousand times). Er, no, we *have* "burden of proof" - that's how our criminal justice system works.What you're ineptly trying to say, Priti bloody scary Patel, is that we need to have proof beyond doubt.
> 
> .


It’s funny as fuck


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Now the stupid Tory fuckhead wants to let the government read everyone's private messages

Tory home secretary says government should be allowed to read people's WhatsApp messages


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Now the stupid Tory fuckhead wants to let the government read everyone's private messages
> 
> Tory home secretary says government should be allowed to read people's WhatsApp messages



isn't that covered by the "snoopers' charter" ?

(Not that I agree with any sort of general snooping !)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 3, 2019)

'I want criminals to feel terror' - Priti Patel



> Asked about her views on capital punishment - after she previously made comments in support of it - Ms Patel said: "I have never said I'm an active supporter of it and (what I said) is constantly taken out of context."
> 
> In 2011, Ms Patel spoke about the death penalty on the BBC's Question Time, where she said: "I do actually think when we have a criminal justice system that continuously fails in this country and where we have seen murderers, rapists and people who have committed the most abhorrent crimes in society, go into prison and then are released from prison to go out into the community to then re-offend and do the types of crime they have committed again and again.
> 
> "I think that's appalling. And actually on that basis alone I would actually support the reintroduction of capital punishment to serve as a deterrent."



Since when did it become acceptable to be so rubbish at telling lies?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2019)

She sure loves the deterrent angle doesn't she.

I'm sure in her mind she thinks it's possible to scare people out of doing crime.

The reality is that for some the fear is a thrill.
For others the fear is secondary to other concerns.
For some nothing as rational as consequences is considered in the heat of the moment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2019)

She'd be terrifying if I thought she was capable of actually doing anything.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 3, 2019)

My prime objection to the death penalty is that it is not reversible.
The justice system - in any country- will make mistakes, even in murder cases.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 3, 2019)

Would be nice if politicians could be scared into being more efficient and less self serving.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 3, 2019)

...

posted above. too early.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 3, 2019)

Fortunately she is incompetent. Though that does make reintroduction of the death penalty purely for misfeasance in public office very tempting.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 3, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'I want criminals to feel terror' - Priti Patel
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did it become acceptable to be so rubbish at telling lies?



Since when did a minister saying the state should inflict terror on its citizens pass without comment? The BBC are complicit in this shit.


----------



## tim (Aug 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Since when did a minister saying the state should inflict terror on its citizens pass without comment? The BBC are complicit in this shit.



It's the BBC reporting her comments in the Daily Mail, not an interview they had with her in which they could have challenged her opinions. 

Anyway, I'm capable of forming my own opinions of her, without guidance from the state broadcaster


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 3, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'I want criminals to feel terror' - Priti Patel
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did it become acceptable to be so rubbish at telling lies?


Does she think she's Batman?

This kind of rhetoric is just infantile. Even tories ought be embarassed, in their withered souls


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Since when did it become acceptable to be so rubbish at telling lies?



07:20 on 24 June 2016.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 4, 2019)

from this weeks popbitch



> There's an unofficial test that a certain branch of the Civil Service conducts to make sure its briefing documents are written clearly enough so that even ministers of limited intellect are able to grasp them by a third reading.
> 
> For a while this was known as the 'Amber Rudd Test'. However, when Ms Rudd found herself promoted to the Home Office, those in the service felt it was maybe a little improper to name the test after someone who held one of the Great Offices Of State. So they changed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'I want criminals to feel terror' - Priti Patel
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did it become acceptable to be so rubbish at telling lies?



She does know about pre-modern crime levels and the brutality and inhumanity of punishments doesn't she?

Or did they just not terrorise hard enough?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> from this weeks popbitch



How about the 'Dominic Raab test'?

Oh shit, wait...


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

Bad news for Brit expats if Spain decides to adopt the same policy



> Priti Patel said only skilled, English-speaking workers will be welcome after Brexit.
> 
> The new home secretary has rolled out plans for a new point-based immigration system when Britain leaves the European Union.
> 
> ...



Priti Patel says only “skilled, English-speaking workers welcome”

*thread title edited to more inclusive, umbrella compendium of Patel's stupidity.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe I'm also priti stupid but what does highest skills mean Ffs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2019)

English is not even the official language of the UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> English is not even the official language of the UK.


but it is an official language of the sakha republic


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> English is not even the official language of the UK.



Of course it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Of course it is.


right. so you can point to something official saying it is?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> right. so you can point to something official saying it is?



It's the de facto official language.

Can you point to something official saying otherwise?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's the de facto official language.
> 
> Can you point to something official saying otherwise?



Can you point to something official saying the official language of the UK is not Swahili?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's the de facto official language.
> 
> Can you point to something official saying otherwise?


i'll take that as a 'no' then


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can you point to something official saying the official language of the UK is not Swahili?



Is Swahili spoken by 98% of the population?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll take that as a 'no' then



I'll take that as a 'no' then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyway, I look forward to all the talentless offspring of international tycoons, oligarchs and autocrats being shown the door immediately after brexit.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can you point to something official saying the official language of the UK is not Swahili?


Welsh is the only de jure official language in the UK.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Welsh is the only de jure official language in the UK.



Indeed, whereas English doesn't need to be a de jure official language, due to the reality of it being the de facto official language.


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's the de facto official language.
> 
> Can you point to something official saying otherwise?




That sounds suspiciously oxymoronic to me.


----------



## andysays (Aug 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> English is not even the official language of the UK.


I'm sure that unfortunate oversight is something which our new Home Secretary will soon be turning her attention to.


----------



## not a trot (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is Swahili spoken by 98% of the population?



I'm willing to give it a go. At the moment I can ask for a beer in French, German, Scottish and English.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 5, 2019)

Priti Patel's parents probably spoke a bit of Swahili, being from Uganda.


----------



## klang (Aug 5, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> .....


discussions on the NBA's refusal to implement a 4-point line should be in the -----> sports forum.


----------



## klang (Aug 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> ..


yes, Priti Patel is the sort of person who would claim a dinner at the Two Point Restaurant in Marylebone on expenses.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 5, 2019)

Like the way you join the dots.


----------



## klang (Aug 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Like the way you join the dots.


you are doing the hard work for me.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 5, 2019)

Pointless, otherwise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 5, 2019)

Regardless of whether there is an official language or not, I don't see how alienating senior management of many Japanese firms will encourage them to continue their investment in the UK


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, whereas English doesn't need to be a de jure official language, due to the reality of it being the de facto official language.


I like the way you are trying to make out de facto is somehow *more* official than de jure.

One is only official via general consent whereas the other is official by actual law.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Bad news for Brit expats if Spain decides to adopt the same policy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I like the way you are trying to make out de facto is somehow *more* official than de jure.



I am not, you twat.


----------



## treelover (Aug 5, 2019)

editor said:


> She's a fucking monster
> 
> Minister worked as spin doctor for tobacco giant that paid workers £15 a month



Ken Clarke?


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 5, 2019)

So this is weird. On the one hand, Priti Patel is talking about how even simple drug possession should be enforced as an arrestable offence. 

Home secretary Priti Patel criticised over wish for criminals ‘to feel terror’

Yet on the other hand, they've just brought in a bunch of libertarian advisors into Downing Street, some of whom are arguing for the relaxing of laws on cannabis, and one who "was poached from a current job leading policy at the Centre for Medicinal Cannabis, and has promoted the Canadian model of legalisation". Reported in that way journalists have of pointing at likely directions without explicitly saying them. 

Boris Johnson ushers in radical new era of special advisers

I must say, I wonder if they know what direction they want to head in. Or is Patel providing 'tough on drugs' air cover for the changes they hope to make?


----------



## treelover (Aug 5, 2019)

existentialist said:


>



that site has an awful lot of adverts.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 5, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> So this is weird. On the one hand, Priti Patel is talking about how even simple drug possession should be enforced as an arrestable offence.
> 
> Home secretary Priti Patel criticised over wish for criminals ‘to feel terror’
> 
> ...




Why has no one asked her if those who have confessed to drug possession be given a dose of terror and spell in nick?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 6, 2019)

Plod aren't arresting for weed. Not worth the hassle as the arrest stats get them in trouble for racial profiling.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Plod aren't arresting for weed. Not worth the hassle as the arrest stats get them in trouble for racial profiling.



I think it's probably their racial profiling of drug use that gets them in trouble for racial profiling.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 6, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> So this is weird. On the one hand, Priti Patel is talking about how even simple drug possession should be enforced as an arrestable offence.
> 
> Home secretary Priti Patel criticised over wish for criminals ‘to feel terror’
> 
> ...


It’s almost as if they’re a bunch of opportunist chancers who’ll go with whatever keeps them in power rather than any coherent policy.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 6, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> a bunch of opportunist chancers who’ll go with whatever keeps them in power rather than any coherent policy.



That is the coherent policy


----------



## Poi E (Aug 6, 2019)

Cid said:


> I think it's probably their racial profiling of drug use that gets them in trouble for racial profiling.


 
Wot I meant.


----------



## AnandLeo (Aug 7, 2019)

Ay ay, equality and diversity!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2019)

I haven't ever seen Priti Patel say anything intelligent, perhaps she is bright as a button but I haven't seen any evidence of this so I reserve judgement.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I haven't ever seen Priti Patel say anything intelligent, perhaps she is bright as a button but I haven't seen any evidence of this so I reserve judgement.


She may well be more intelligent than Truss.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 7, 2019)

Anybody who gets into power and isn't in favour of enhanced interrogation and drone strikes against dope smokers.
 Is the sort of namby pamby bed wetting guarfian reading liberal who. Lost us the empire. .

Every home secetary goes crazy but usually it takes them 6 months before they start foaming at the mouth.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 7, 2019)

More intelligent than Truss? The bar is low


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is Swahili spoken by 98% of the population?



Ndio kweli!


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 9, 2019)

In a possible sign of things to come, one of *Priti Patel's* first acts as Home Secretary appears to have been to ban the African American film maker, *Tariq Nasheed*, who has made a series of documentaries that chart the history of Africans in America and around the world, and de-constructs white supremacy and structural racism, explaining the origins and the impact and methodology, from entering the UK:

We _need_ anti-racism activists like *Tariq Nasheed* in the UK – but the Home Office would rather let Trump in

Background and commentary appears here:





​

See also:  Don’t be fooled by Johnson’s ‘diverse’ cabinet. Tory racism hasn’t changed


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> In a possible sign of things to come, one of *Priti Patel's* first acts as Home Secretary appears to have been to ban the African American film maker, *Tariq Nasheed*, who has made a series of documentaries that chart the history of Africans in America and around the world, and de-constructs white supremacy and structural racism, explaining the origins and the impact and methodology, from entering the UK:
> 
> We _need_ anti-racism activists like *Tariq Nasheed* in the UK – but the Home Office would rather let Trump in
> 
> ...



without wanting in any way to put yer man down, he seems to have written a few books which an untutored eye might suspect were misogynistic

Tariq Nasheed - Wikipedia


----------



## Gaia (Aug 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> No, she's stupider



She's so Priti, oh so Priti…………vacant!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

Gaia said:


> She's so Priti, oh so Priti…………vacant!


i doubt you will ever post anything better


----------



## Gaia (Aug 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> She may well be more intelligent than Truss.



Patel, Dorries and McVey (and two of 'em are blonde. Blondes everywhere have been fighting for decades to shake off the 'dumb' epithet - and they're both Scousers, who have also been stereotyped as not exactly at the front of the queue when the brains were being handed out)). Liverpool, I feel for ya…


----------



## brogdale (Aug 9, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Patel, Dorries and McVey (and two of 'em are blonde. Blondes everywhere have been fighting for decades to shake off the 'dumb' epithet - and they're both Scousers, who have also been stereotyped as not exactly at the front of the queue when the brains were being handed out)). Liverpool, I feel for ya…


Urbz have long argued over the most limited politicians, irrespective of physiognomy or sex.
Prob could nourish it's own thread, but I'd propose the (blondish) male tory MP Andrew Rosindell as the gold medal winner in the thicko stakes. Though I have to declare an interest; a personal friend of mine had the misfortune to go through school with him in Romford...so I've heard just how dim he was then.

regarding Liverpool; individuals like this rarely have any grounded links to to the communities from which they 'escaped'.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been on Islay visiting Mrs Sas's sister for the last week, so haven't been digesting my usual news diet.

Driving home today, when I heard the 'news' that more prison places are to be created... I didn't quite know what to think, other than we should be jailing fewer people, not more. Prison should be reserved for those who are a danger to society, so... rapists, child molesters, GBH merchants etc, not those who have failed to pay a fine, which is the greatest cause of imprisonment. It costs a fucking fortune to lock people up. No one (well almost no one) has zero income, fines could come off benefits at a minute amount a week, costing zilch to administer.

We also need a long hard look at reducing the number of things which constitute a criminal offence.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah but that would be the sensible thing to do and doesn't play well to the rabid right or to Patel's ambitions


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 11, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> It costs a fucking fortune to lock people up.



Which is why they're doing it. Part of the trade deal with America will likely mean increased access for their prison companies to set up private prisons over here. By announcing the funding for it now, they're saving themselves a headache down the line. 



Sasaferrato said:


> We also need a long hard look at reducing the number of things which constitute a criminal offence.



Indeed, a trend for which we have Tony Blair's government to thank. One of the reasons I'll never vote Labour, at least whilst Yvette 'Whatever you don't like, I'll use the law to ban it' Cooper is still an MP, and the risk is still there.


----------



## maomao (Aug 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Prob could nourish it's own thread, but I'd propose the (blondish) male tory MP Andrew Rosindell as the gold medal winner in the thicko stakes.


He's my MP. You're probably overestimating his intelligence.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2019)

Priti Patel accused of conflict of interest in MoD contract

utter fucking filth


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Priti Patel accused of conflict of interest in MoD contract
> 
> utter fucking filth



She certainly is, with her perpetual sneer.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2019)

I wish more people had the opportunity to work for five hours a month and earn £5k.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2019)

10000 new places would get the prison service back on an even keel if there's no rush to actually fill them.
 But off course that's not going to happen


----------



## existentialist (Aug 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> 10000 new places would get the prison service back on an even keel if there's no rush to actually fill them.
> But off course that's not going to happen


The problem is that, with governments like ours, 10000 prison spaces WOULD prompt a rush to fill them. You only have to look across the Atlantic to see where that mindset ends up...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

existentialist said:


> The problem is that, with governments like ours, 10000 prison spaces WOULD prompt a rush to fill them. You only have to look across the Atlantic to see where that mindset ends up...


it's not sufficient being as there's about 33,000 people listed in who's who


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2019)

I look forward to the massively expanded version of who was who


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I look forward to the massively expanded version of who was who


to save paper a massively slimmed down version of who's who is anticipated for 2021, with just the traditional preliminaries.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I wish more people had the opportunity to work for five hours a month and earn £5k.



Thing is the US company pissed that money up the wall as the MoD has no fucking clue and even if it does will send an expert on scuba gear to listen to the presentation!

Anecdote time the new sniper rifle bid the company worked on the bid for months MoD sent a rocket and a sonar expert!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> Thing is the US company pissed that money up the wall as the MoD has no fucking clue and even if it does will send an expert on scuba gear to listen to the presentation!
> 
> Anecdote time the new sniper rifle bid the company worked on the bid for months MoD sent a rocket and a sonar expert!


You can just imagine someone at the Mod asking a colleague who to send 'oh, just send Biffy, he loves presentations' 'but it's for new sniper results' 'he won't care, he just goes for the canapes'.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2019)

Tbf to the MoD they found two blokes who'd never seen any movie with a sniper in or played a computer game of with a sniper rifle in!
 Tbf this level of ignorance actually worked for the military when they needed new pistols they ordered 25000 glocks job done! 
  The US spent a decade and untold millions and still had to fight against idiots who wanted to bring back the. 45


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> Tbf to the MoD they found two blokes who'd never seen any movie with a sniper in or played a computer game of with a sniper rifle in!
> Tbf this level of ignorance actually worked for the military when they needed new pistols they ordered 25000 glocks job done!
> The US spent a decade and untold millions and still had to fight against idiots who wanted to bring back the. 45


It must take quite a bit of dedication to avoid any movie or TV programme with a sniper rifle in it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> 10000 new places would get the prison service back on an even keel if there's no rush to actually fill them.
> But off course that's not going to happen



There's already such over-capacity in prisons - as well as in court and police station cells - that 10,000 places would be immediately consumed by current inmates.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I look forward to the massively expanded version of who was who



Each entry appended with "Executed at The People's Wall, Trafalgar Sq, London" followed by date of demise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Each entry appended with "Executed at The People's Wall, Trafalgar Sq, London" followed by date of demise.


i don't think so. there'll be about 12,800 'lost at sea', 1,492 'shot trying to escape' and almost all the remainder 'died to save the penguins'

only mps and the royal family are scheduled to stand against the people's wall, lords will be disposed of around the country.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2019)

Final Place of rest: unknown


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Final Place of rest: unknown



Or "Ye Olde Knacker's Yarde, E15".


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2019)

Can we not embrace our country's Xian routes and turn the A40 in to some kind of Appian Way, please?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> She certainly is, with her perpetual sneer.


That sneer...in all its 'glory'...


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> It must take quite a bit of dedication to avoid any movie or TV programme with a sniper rifle in it.



when your asking questions like does a sniper rifle need a night sight?  your really in the wrong meeting
  MoD tried to save a £1 a rifle by buying mild steel cleaning rods that bend and are shit instead of the stainless steel ones that dont bend.
 Accuracy international maker of very very expensive rifles Accuracy International when you need somebody dead with artisan precision and their too far away to stab with a saber. may have given up listening to the man from the MoD and just shipped the rifles with the Kit they usually supply because they realized they were dealing with idiots


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 27, 2019)

Does she get her clothes from the people that made David Byrne's enormous suit?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> when your asking questions like does a sniper rifle need a night sight?  your really in the wrong meeting
> MoD tried to save a £1 a rifle by buying mild steel cleaning rods that bend and are shit instead of the stainless steel ones that dont bend.
> Accuracy international maker of very very expensive rifles Accuracy International when you need somebody dead with artisan precision and their too far away to stab with a saber. may have given up listening to the man from the MoD and just shipped the rifles with the Kit they usually supply because they realized they were dealing with idiots


I hope they applied an idiot premium. We deserved it. 

Fucks sake, even I know a sniper rifle would need a night sight.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Fucks sake, even I know a sniper rifle would need a night sight.



I like to wait til the morning for that sort of thing.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2019)

I was chatting to someone today without any Essex connections, and they were in agreement that Patel stood out as a nutter, even among this cabinet.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Even taking into account her abject stupidity, the inclusion of this implicitly anti-semitic phrase in her key-note Conference speech, has got to be a huge error of judgement that will undermine their weaponisation.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even taking into account her abject stupidity, the inclusion of this implicitly anti-semitic phrase in her key-note Conference speech, has got to be a huge error of judgement that will undermine their weaponisation.
> 
> View attachment 185665



Is that not very plausibly deniable (unless I missed a trick somewhere - I assume this is just based on the reference to North London)?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> Is that not very plausibly deniable (unless I missed a trick somewhere)?


It's an established trope; favoured by the RW press when casting Miliband etc. as the 'other'.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even taking into account her abject stupidity, the inclusion of this implicitly anti-semitic phrase in her key-note Conference speech, has got to be a huge error of judgement that will undermine their weaponisation.
> 
> View attachment 185665



Looks more a reference to Islington, its an attack on Corbyn and those who vote for him.  Didn't Patel try to give UK aid money to the IDF?  Would be strange is she suddenly started out with the antisemitism.  I would have thought Islamophobia would be more her thing.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> It's an established trope; favoured by the RW press when casting Miliband etc. as the 'other'.



I'm not good at trope spotting, didn't know Miliband was Jewish, either (I know his dad was a Lefty called Ralph, so it seems I should have known that too).

But if that was a deliberate dig then obviously she should be brought up on it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> Is that not very plausibly deniable (unless I missed a trick somewhere - I assume this is just based on the reference to North London)?


The only plausible deniability about it is Patel's patent stupidity - _sorry I did a racism, I'm so stupid I didn't realise_.

Which is very plausible, tbf.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Looks more a reference to Islington, its an attack on Corbyn and those who vote for him.  Didn't Patel try to give UK aid money to the IDF?  Would be strange is she suddenly started out with the antisemitism.  I would have thought Islamophobia would be more her thing.


Yes, I wouldn't imagine an Israeli mole would intentionally use it as an antisemitic manner, but anti-semitic it certainly is.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The only plausible deniability about it is Patel's patent stupidity - _sorry I did a racism, I'm so stupid I didn't realise_.
> 
> Which is very plausible, tbf.



Not a comment on Patel (she's not high on the list of people I'd be happy inadvertently defending), but racists like coming up with tropes, and if you don't know many racists it's easy to miss some.

I always thought North London was just meant to be a bit posh, with more than its share of people who enjoyed weaving yogurt.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> Not a comment on Patel (she's not high on the list of people I'd be happy inadvertently defending), but racists like coming up with tropes, and if you don't know many racists it's easy to miss some.
> 
> I always thought North London was just meant to be a bit posh, with more than its share of people who enjoyed weaving yogurt.


All that was missing were the optional adjectives _rootless _and_ cosmopolitan _


----------



## JimW (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> It's an established trope; favoured by the RW press when casting Miliband etc. as the 'other'.


The anti-Semitic trope was "cosmopolitan" rather than metropolitan I thought - "rootless..."


----------



## agricola (Oct 1, 2019)

TBF its amazing that someone who was a director at Webber Shandwick, who is married to a marketing consultant, who is a Tory MP and who was born in Harrow can slate anyone for being a member of the North London elite.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF its amazing that someone who was a director at Webber Shandwick, who is married to a marketing consultant, who is a Tory MP and who was born in Harrow can slate anyone for being a member of the North London elite.



I also find it amazing that front-benchers (at the very least) don't get some kind of 'things to avoid saying' course at the beginning of their tenure.  What are these SPADs paid for?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> I also find it amazing that front-benchers (at the very least) don't get some kind of 'things to avoid saying' course at the beginning of their tenure.  What are these SPADs paid for?



I suspect much of their job involves damage control every time one of their fuckwit charges opens their mouth in public. Giving them a list of stuff not to do would be like telling a small child to stay away from the big bag of sweets that's in this cupboard here look.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 1, 2019)

The thing about using racist tropes is that it doesn't have to be intentional. In many ways it doesn't really matter. Because it's a racist trope.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The thing about using racist tropes is that it doesn't have to be intentional. In many ways it doesn't really matter. Because it's a racist trope.


Yep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> I also find it amazing that front-benchers (at the very least) don't get some kind of 'things to avoid saying' course at the beginning of their tenure.  What are these SPADs paid for?


Sitting about at Dominic Cummings' pleasure


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF its amazing that someone who was a director at Webber Shandwick, who is married to a marketing consultant, who is a Tory MP and who was born in Harrow can slate anyone for being a member of the North London elite.


They are a member of the nle's bitter rivals, the nwle


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The thing about using racist tropes is that it doesn't have to be intentional. In many ways it doesn't really matter. Because it's a racist trope.



Ah, so she's bang to rights either way.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2019)

Even if it's not racist what is is divisive and dismissive and she knows exactly what she's saying with it.

Rallying against socialism, pretending that of course she has the working class interests at heart and that only childish privileged uni style kids are members of this elite.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Even if it's not racist what is is divisive and dismissive and she knows exactly what she's saying with it.
> 
> Rallying against socialism, pretending that of course she has the working class interests at heart and that only childish privileged uni style kids are members of this elite.



I don't know the background to the quote (ie. who she was talking about and what they were saying about her).
I expect being a child of immigrants and having ultra-Tory (scorched earth version) views plays well with a portion of the Tory membership, though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even taking into account her abject stupidity, the inclusion of this implicitly anti-semitic phrase in her key-note Conference speech, has got to be a huge error of judgement that will undermine their weaponisation.
> 
> View attachment 185665


What about the South London liberal metropolitan elite?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> What about the South London liberal metropolitan elite?


What about it?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> What about it?



I don’t think that was aimed at you specifically.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 1, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> She certainly is, with her perpetual sneer.



Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2019)

She seems so pleased with herself ending freedom of movement. I love freedom of movement.


----------



## andysays (Oct 1, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.


Oh dear, sometimes you just can't help yourself, can you...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 1, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.


Christ


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.


It wasn't.
The provisions of the British Nationality Acts (1948 & 1965) meant that Patel's parent had British nationality.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 1, 2019)

*await pictures of corpses*


----------



## baldrick (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> It wasn't.
> The provisions of the British Nationality Acts (1948 & 1965) meant that Patel's parent had British nationality.


Thank you. It's an assumption that a lot of people make


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.


No room at the inn eh _christian_?


----------



## tim (Oct 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Christ


He should have been turned back at the Egyptian border.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The thing about using racist tropes is that it doesn't have to be intentional. In many ways it doesn't really matter. Because it's a racist trope.


In my work world everyone knows exactly what "north London" means and it ain't Jeremy Corbyn.  It's a racist trope.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 2, 2019)

I never knew "north London" was a racist trope until now... live and learn eh.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I never knew "north London" was a racist trope until now... live and learn eh.



Indeed.  Me neither.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2019)

Me neither and I suspect the addition of the word 'elites' is where the dog whistle is being blown whether she intended to or not. People have/will think she means Jewish.

Simply refering to the the well heeled, middle class, liberal community of North London isn't racist in the slightest though. They are  long established, fairly well off,  some involved in politics and certainly not all Jewish.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I never knew "north London" was a racist trope until now... live and learn eh.


_North London Metropolitan elite _is quite obviously drawn from the same well as _North London Cosmopolitan elite; _a well known anti-semitic trope.
It's a spatially specific form of _rootless cosmopolitans._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rather a pity that freedom of movement was extended to her parents.



I see you've discarded the 'thinly-veiled' part of your thinly-veiled racism.


----------



## albionism (Oct 2, 2019)

I have never seen such a smug looking psychopath as Priti Patel giving her speech at the Tory conference.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _North London Metropolitan elite _is quite obviously drawn from the same well as _North London Cosmopolitan elite; _a well known anti-semitic trope.
> It's a spatially specific form of _rootless cosmopolitans._



Ah, that's it, well explained. It does need the cosmopolitan bit for full offensiveness. T'is a bit high brow for me.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even taking into account her abject stupidity, the inclusion of this implicitly anti-semitic phrase in her key-note Conference speech, has got to be a huge error of judgement that will undermine their weaponisation.
> 
> View attachment 185665


can you explain the origin of this as a racist phrase? Is it assuming that North London is a jewish community? I know nothing about the area and have never come across this claim before.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> can you explain the origin of this as a racist phrase? Is it assuming that North London is a jewish community? I know nothing about the area and have never come across this claim before.


Here's something the New Statesman prepared for you back in 2017. Covers the bases, I think.

Anti-Semitism is a right-wing problem



> Today, one code is “north London metropolitan elite”. Danny Cohen, until 2015 the BBC’s director of television, was furiously attacked by newspapers for firing Jeremy Clarkson, and the _Times_ called Cohen a “fixture of the north London metropolitan elite”. The comedian David Baddiel tweeted: “Surprised _Times_ subclause doesn’t add, ‘and y’know: a rootless cosmopolitan of east European stock’.” Dave Cohen, the author of _Horrible Histories_, tweeted: “_Times_ calls Danny Cohen ‘part of north London metropolitan elite’. We hear what you’re saying, guys.”
> 
> The tradition is that of Dornford Yates and Bulldog Drummond, memorably satirised by Alan Bennett in _Forty Years On_: “. . . that bunch of rootless intellectuals, alien Jews and international pederasts who call themselves the Labour Party”. Clarkson is a perfect opponent for a member of the north London metropolitan elite – a privately educated, British Bulldog Drummond figure for our age.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> can you explain the origin of this as a racist phrase? Is it assuming that North London is a jewish community? I know nothing about the area and have never come across this claim before.



No it is assuming that when you describe elements of the population in North London as 'North London Elites' you are specifically referring to the Jewish people that live there.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I never knew "north London" was a racist trope until now... live and learn eh.





Teaboy said:


> Indeed.  Me neither.



Anti-semitism alive and well on urban.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> can you explain the origin of this as a racist phrase? Is it assuming that North London is a jewish community? I know nothing about the area and have never come across this claim before.


There are 2 significant Jewish communities in North London , Stamford Hill & Golders Green.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> No it is assuming that when you describe elements of the population in North London as 'North London Elites' you are specifically referring to the Jewish people that live there.


It's not quite that, is it? It is lumping the likes of Corbyn in with 'Jewish intellectuals' in the manner of the Bennett quote above - an unholy alliance of rootless intellectuals with questionable loyalty that includes but is not limited to Jewish intellectuals. It's both anti-semitic and not entirely focused in on Jews alone.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2019)

8ball said:


> Anti-semitism alive and well on urban.


?

Saying they didn't know is antisemitism?


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> ?
> 
> Saying they didn't know is antisemitism?



It was a shit joke. That poster isn't very good at the whole humour lark but they carry on regardless and well, God loves a trier.


----------



## albionism (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's not quite that, is it? It is lumping the likes of Corbyn in with 'Jewish intellectuals' in the manner of the Bennett quote above - an unholy alliance of rootless intellectuals with questionable loyalty that includes but is not limited to Jewish intellectuals. It's both anti-semitic and not entirely focused in on Jews alone.




Ah I see...I have just notice the quote above...and yes, in that quote it isn't just aimed at Jewish people no.

It is crystal clear about that.



> that bunch of rootless intellectuals, alien Jews and international pederasts who call themselves the Labour Party



I was speaking more generally about the description 'North London Elites'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 2, 2019)

It's an updated Bolshevik slur I guess, both anti-semetic and aimed at the left in general.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's an updated Bolshevik slur I guess, both anti-semetic and aimed at the left in general.


Yes, and the important point about the inclusion of Jews is that its purpose is to define a group with questionable loyalty/patriotism. That makes it definitively anti-semitic even if its scope goes wider because inclusion of the Jewish element is essential to its overall purpose and intended effect.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> ?
> 
> Saying they didn't know is antisemitism?



Not knowing means they could possibly say it at any time.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 2, 2019)

8ball said:


> Not knowing means they could possibly say it at any time.



Only if you're the sort of twat to use that sort of phrase anyway.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Only if you're the sort of twat to use that sort of phrase anyway.


Exactly. If you've blundered into a racist trope by accident, that's probably a sign that your thinking has gone wrong somewhere along the line.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Exactly. If you've blundered into a racist trope by accident, that's probably a sign that your thinking has gone wrong somewhere along the line.



Or you have moved from one place to another, where tropes can vary.
But you'll be a little safer from that now.

Phew.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

8ball said:


> Or you have moved from one place to another, where tropes can vary.
> But you'll be a little safer from that now.
> 
> Phew.


'North London metropolitan liberal elite' was Patel's exact phrase. I can't think of a non-twattish way that someone could utter such a phrase.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> 'North London metropolitan liberal elite' was Patel's exact phrase. I can't think of a non-twattish way that someone could utter such a phrase.



No, me neither off the top of my head.  It's lucky there's only one racist trope and that it's the same everywhere, isn't it.
Saves on thinking.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

8ball said:


> No, me neither off the top of my head.  It's lucky there's only one racist trope and that it's the same everywhere, isn't it.
> Saves on thinking.


Well perhaps you could give a counter-example with a different racist trope that illustrates your point. If not, and I can't think of one, maybe your point is not a good one.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well perhaps you could give a counter-example with a different racist trope that illustrates your point. If not, and I can't think of one, maybe your point is not a good one.



Look up availability bias.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2019)

No. Give an example to illustrate your point. 

I would turn your sarcastic 'saves on thinking' on its head. If one is caught using a racist trope without knowing that it was such a thing, rather than excusing oneself by saying 'well I didn't know', it may be worth having a little look at oneself and asking whether one's thinking has gone a bit awry.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 2, 2019)

Also as an aside, tories talking about elites dominating politics, how have we let this happen


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No. Give an example to illustrate your point.
> 
> I would turn your sarcastic 'saves on thinking' on its head. If one is caught using a racist trope without knowing that it was such a thing, rather than excusing oneself by saying 'well I didn't know', it may be worth having a little look at oneself and asking whether one's thinking has gone a bit awry.



Have a bit of a think (an actual honest think, with 'trope' including assorted cultural signifier that get attached to stereoypes, as opposed to slurs), and I'll catch up later with you on PM with a simple example.
Easier off-thread cos whenever this comes up you tend to get a lot of noise from assorted cunts who are barely bright enough to breathe unaided, and it gets tedious.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also as an aside, tories talking about elites dominating politics, how have we let this happen



I remember Thatcher doing a bit of this sort of thing, it tends to go well for them ime.


----------



## Benjamin F (Oct 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also as an aside, tories talking about elites dominating politics, how have we let this happen



You're right, but this is not an original conservative ploy. George W. Bush - the son of a former President, former governor and brother of another governor, who only knew a life of privilege and exception, managed to run as the 'outsider', anti-establishment candidate against the elitist Al Gore (which is not to say that Gore wasn't part of a privileged elite).


----------



## campanula (Oct 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also as an aside, tories talking about elites dominating politics, how have we let this happen



Its a work-up for the inevitable 'we, the people', trope, Johnson et al are going to shamelessly abuse (and  depressingly, straight from the Trump playbook). Prepare for gloating hope and glory, national  treasures,  plucky little maritime island of patriots,  on and on ad nauseum.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Here's something the New Statesman prepared for you back in 2017. Covers the bases, I think.
> 
> Anti-Semitism is a right-wing problem


Thanks

How depressing


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Here's something the New Statesman prepared for you back in 2017. Covers the bases, I think.
> 
> Anti-Semitism is a right-wing problem





Good bit of stuff in there on how 'codes' are used.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I see you've discarded the 'thinly-veiled' part of your thinly-veiled racism.


Frank the plank... as always. Not thus named for strength, but for his thickness.

No Patel parents in the UK, no vile Patel in government you fucking idiot.


----------



## andysays (Oct 2, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frank the plank... as always. Not thus named for strength, but for his thickness.
> 
> No Patel parents in the UK, no vile Patel in government you fucking idiot.


Keep on digging...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frank the plank... as always. Not thus named for strength, but for his thickness.
> 
> No Patel parents in the UK, no vile Patel in government you fucking idiot.


By the same logic; No Patels in the UK, no vile Patel in government.
Disturbing mind-set.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frank the plank... as always. Not thus named for strength, but for his thickness.
> 
> No Patel parents in the UK, no vile Patel in government you fucking idiot.



Stop fucking with my username please. I'm not in the habit of reporting posts but this childish bullshit needs to stop.

Also less racism would be great.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 2, 2019)

8ball said:


> Anti-semitism alive and well on urban.


not sure i know how to take that


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> not sure i know how to take that



Ignore it.  It was a dumb comment from one of our resident _superior_ pontificating bores.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Ignore it.  It was a dumb comment from one of our resident _superior_ pontificating bores.



You forgot ‘anti-semite’.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2019)

https://newsthump.com/2019/10/02/br...y-confused-by-their-feelings-for-priti-patel/

*The Home Secretary’s debut speech at the Conservative Party conference has created great emotional turmoil and profound inner conflict among racists, ethnic nationalists, rabid anti-immigration zealots and idiots down the pub who preface all their opinions with “you all know I’m not prejudiced but….”.*

Simon Williams, a copper wiring thief who ‘patrols’ beaches in Kent with his gouty friends, was one of many racially prejudiced Britons who struggled with the paradox of seeing their ideal politician in the shape of someone they spent their lives detesting.

“It’s ripping me up inside. When I look at her, I just see the type of small Asian woman that I routinely shower with abuse when I see them alone on the tube.

“But then I listen to her words and I feel truly elated. Like I have finally found an utterly callous leader who will needlessly persecute all the groups that I blame for a lifetime of self-inflicted failures.

“It’s just so confusing!”

Mr Williams explained that Priti Patel, despite being a BAME person whose very existence caused him anguish, was also seen as a genuine hatemonger by his peers.

“We’ve been let down before. Remember Theresa May? Great at first. Sending around vans with the same message that I once painted on the walls of a gurdwara.

“Or that time she deported British people to Jamaica for being black. But then she got into number 10 and did nothing. Not even a proposal to expel Romanian gypsies.

“As for Priti? I’m still not sure if I should salute her or throw lager cans at her, but I do know she’d happily put all Muslims in labour camps just to be nicknamed the Asian Dissuasion by the Daily Mail.”


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 5, 2020)

Her latest pronouncements appear somewhat baffling:



> *Priti Patel* has promised “fundamental changes” to tackle counter-terrorism after another attack on the streets of London.
> 
> The Home Secretary said: “Only two weeks ago, post the Fishmongers Hall attack that took place in December, we ironed out was a very clear package of measures, basically all *aimed at counter-terrorism* and *counter terrorist offenders* that we would effectively stop their early release, but also double their sentences, overhaul then licensing conditions, give the police that they the more support that they needed.
> 
> ...






*Priti Patel promises 'fundamental changes' to tackle counter-terrorism*​


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 5, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Her latest pronouncements appear somewhat baffling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See Michael Spicer’s take on our illustrious Home Sec on twatter for mucho ha-ha’s


----------



## weltweit (Feb 5, 2020)

I didn't know till now that there was a thread on her. 

Her recent pronouncements about being tough on counter terrorism etc left me a little bewildered, luckily the newsreader presenting her clip made it clear afterwards that she was in fact suggesting being tough on terrorism which seems more as I might have expected.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 5, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I didn't know till now that there was a thread on her.
> 
> Her recent pronouncements about being tough on counter terrorism etc left me a little bewildered, luckily the newsreader presenting her clip made it clear afterwards that she was in fact suggesting being tough on terrorism which seems more as I might have expected.



She’s a halfwit, which makes her brighter than most of the other dribbling imbeciles that inhabit HM’s cabinet.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2020)

and more dangerous


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> She’s a halfwit, which makes her brighter than most of the other dribbling imbeciles that inhabit HM’s cabinet.


Yes, absolutely.  I do worry (not sure whether is the right word) that being from an Indian background, she finds it necessary to be even more stupidly right wing  and brain dead than the white posh boys she aligns herself with.  Bit like that scumbag Rishi Sunak who is taking being a complete cunt to an art form.


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe someone at work doesnt like her, so when she asks to have things explained they make shit up.

Whats counter terrorism?
Thats where the terrorist commits the act using items that can be purchased over the counter.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, absolutely.  I do worry (not sure whether is the right word) that being from an Indian background, she finds it necessary to be even more stupidly right wing  and brain dead than the white posh boys she aligns herself with.  Bit like that scumbag Rishi Sunak who is taking being a complete cunt to an art form.



No I'm pretty sure she's just like that. If anything I'd say she's one of the more ideological ones, whereas the likes of Raab looks like he's terrified someone will notice that he's just a failed used car salseman who wandered into the wrong room one day and somehow got made a government minister.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 5, 2020)

Put forward a halfwit first then introduce someone to get tough on crime. 

this shit is obvious. where its heading.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2020)

She aint so bright.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 6, 2020)

Some newbie spad has told her not to talk about terrorism, but about counter-terrorism, to give a more reassuring message. Should've got to know her first.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 6, 2020)

I seem to recall that there was a great deal of excitement among Britian's ethnic majority when the then (and indeed, current, Shadow Home Secretary) gave an erroneous figure in an interview in May 2017.

This more recent incident involving the current Home Secretary does not seem to have created the same level of furore, even though on the face of it, following a terrorist incident she has appeared in the media in the immediate aftermath to repeat a slogan, apparently without understanding what the slogan actually means.








(Source: Twitter.com)​


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2020)

"Britain's ethnic majority"...


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2020)

Angles or Saxons?


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I seem to recall that there was a great deal of excitement among Britian's ethnic majority when the then (and indeed, current, Shadow Home Secretary) gave an erroneous figure in an interview in May 2017.
> 
> This more recent incident involving the current Home Secretary does not seem to have created the same level of furore, even though on the face of it, following a terrorist incident she has appeared in the media in the immediate aftermath to repeat a slogan, apparently without understanding what the slogan actually means.
> 
> ...



I forget the context, but not long after Abbott's difficult interview Boris Johnson gave a not dissimilar response to questioning on air, stumbling over figures.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Angles or Saxons?


You people, you people never, ever include the Jutes.

We M/WoK need an IHRA working definition on anti-Margateism


----------



## MrSki (Feb 7, 2020)

Those frigging Norse had an input too. I suppose their DNA gets all mixed up from the Bastard William & his conquest.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2020)

It is my feeling that the home secretary's position is a particularly tricky one and one that requires a high workload and deft and intelligent handling.

These statements about counter terrorism are certainly strange but does anyone see any evidence that she is mastering her brief?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> It is my feeling that the home secretary's position is a particularly tricky one and one that requires a high workload and deft and intelligent handling.
> 
> These statements about counter terrorism are certainly strange but does anyone see any evidence that she is mastering her brief?


Roy Jenkins was probably the last one that mastered the brief


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Roy Jenkins was probably the last one that mastered the brief


I have no memories of those days


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2020)

weltweit said:
			
		

> These statements about counter terrorism are certainly strange *but does anyone see any evidence that she is mastering her brief?*



No evidence whatsover, but if you live in Priti Patel-world, that lack of any evidence will without doubt mean that the answer to your (bolded) question is surely ,,,,,

*"YES! Deffo!!! Shedloads of evidence!!"*


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Roy Jenkins was probably the last one that mastered the brief


His making parliamentary time for necessary social reforms is rightly praised, but it's overshadowed his many mistakes as Home Secretary, from weakening jury trial to waving through the abolition of preventative policing. There's something about the Home Office that corrupts even liberals like Jenkins, which is why its abolition can't come soon enough.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2020)

editor said:


>



I am amused by the description of Priti Patel on this week's News Quiz, in which a panellist likened her smirking physog to that of someone having a cheeky orgasm up against the water jet in the swimming pool


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 19, 2020)

Just had to post this: Priti Patel to deport her own parents under tough new Immigration Points System


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 19, 2020)

Priti Patel concedes _*her parents*_ might have been blocked from UK under _*her*_ immigration rules

​


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Priti Patel concedes _*her parents*_ might have been blocked from UK under _*her*_ immigration rules
> 
> ​




Following in the footsteps of her predeccessor Sajid Javid, who if memory serves also came up with an immigration policy that would have excluded his own mum and dad.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Priti Patel concedes _*her parents*_ might have been blocked from UK under _*her*_ immigration rules
> 
> ​



TBF, she can afford to concede that - she's already here, and she's Home fucking Secretary


----------



## tony.c (Feb 20, 2020)

She is being accused of bullying civil service staff. She would probably prefer to have Cummings' spads advising her.
www.metro.co.uk/2020/02/20/priti-patel-accused-bullying-staff-trying-ousr-senior-civil-servant-12270747/


----------



## MrSki (Feb 20, 2020)

Posted on the funny thread but for anyone who does not follow that I will leave it here. It isn't really that funny when you consider her position & how clueless she seems.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2020)

Useful for Johnson to have someone more stupid and nasty than him in the spotlight. Keeps his own character away from scrutiny. Some benefit in employing idiot.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

Currently trending on Twitter






						#ThingsPritiPatelNeverDid - Twitter Search
					

The latest Tweets on #ThingsPritiPatelNeverDid. Read what people are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com


----------



## HerbertS (Feb 21, 2020)

editor said:


> How the fuck did we end up with a fucking moron as stupid as this as our home secretary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I disagree with about everything PP stands and says for but i dont think she is stupid. Scary rather than stupid.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> We M/WoK need an IHRA working definition on anti-Margateism



Bloody Jews eh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2020)

HerbertS said:


> I disagree with about everything PP stands and says for but i dont think she is stupid. Scary rather than stupid.



One cycle-path Boris is happy to actually promote.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2020)

HerbertS said:


> I disagree with about everything PP stands and says for but *i dont think she is stupid.* Scary rather than stupid.



She *is* pretty bloody stupid IMO. Low cunning in terms of nasty politics does not disprove that.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2020)

It's incredible how stupid some intelligent people can be.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Angles or Saxons?



Jutes, you fucking rascist facist cunt!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> You people, you people never, ever include the Jutes.
> 
> We M/WoK need an IHRA working definition on anti-Margateism



Won't anybody think of the Hessians?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Roy Jenkins was probably the last one that mastered the brief



Ken Clarke did okay on the minutiae, but was almost as big a cunt as Michael Howard on the policy.


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2020)

> The Sunday Times quoted unnamed officials claiming that MI5 found Patel “extremely difficult to deal with” and that she “doesn’t grasp the subtleties of intelligence”. One told the paper that she was now receiving less intelligence from MI5 than her predecessors as a consequence of her attitude.
> 
> Patel’s allies believe that officials are briefing against her because they do not like being challenged.











						MI5 rejects claims that officials withhold intelligence from Priti Patel
					

Informed security source says Sunday Times report quoting unnamed officials is untrue




					www.theguardian.com
				




Yes I know what a parking meters are.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 24, 2020)

HerbertS said:


> I disagree with about everything PP stands and says for but i dont think she is stupid. Scary rather than stupid.


Stupid is as stupid does. If she's not _actually_ stupid, then she is at the very least doing a bloody good impression of a stupid person.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 24, 2020)

.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 24, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

The Queen of fucking stupid strikes again



> The chief inspector of constabulary, Sir Tom Winsor, addressing the conference after Patel, attacked the Conservatives’ record of cuts, which he said had blighted the police, courts and prisons and had left justice “extinguished in some cases”.
> 
> Prisons were in chaos, the prosecution service plagued by “disgraceful” delays and courts hit by decay and left empty, he said. “So why did the criminal justice system come to this state. Funding cuts are the basic answer.”
> 
> ...











						Extra officers must lead to less crime, Priti Patel tells police chiefs
					

Home secretary says forces will have no excuses but police fear return of targets




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 29, 2020)

Rutnam resigns and is to sue the govt for constructive dismissal.
Which ties in well with the assurances that Patel gets on well with him...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Rutnam resigns and is to sue the govt for constructive dismissal.
> Which ties in well with the assurances that Patel gets on well with him...


I really, really hope he doesn't settle.


----------



## Supine (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I really, really hope he doesn't settle.



He just said he didn't accept a financial settlement offered


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

It's generally built into the system that people will settle though - as I understand it if you're awarded less by the court than was offered in the settlement then you have to pay their costs.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

From Rutnam's _Speccie _piece (partly paywalled):


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 29, 2020)

Planned or not, the evisceration of the senior civil service class looks to be an almost trumpian play.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Planned or not, the evisceration of the senior civil service class looks to be an almost trumpian play.



Trumpian, via Cummings...it's what we expected isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Planned or not, the evisceration of the senior civil service class looks to be an almost trumpian play.


There's enemies of the people in that there swamp.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> MI5 rejects claims that officials withhold intelligence from Priti Patel
> 
> 
> Informed security source says Sunday Times report quoting unnamed officials is untrue
> ...



Sir Philip Rutnam has now resigned.









						Priti Patel faces calls to explain 'bitter feud' with outgoing Home Office boss — Sky News
					

Home Secretary Priti Patel is coming under pressure to explain explosive allegations levelled against her by Home Office boss Sir Philip Rutnam who quit on Saturday.




					apple.news


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sir Philip Rutnam has now resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try reading threads before you post, eh?


----------



## JimW (Feb 29, 2020)

Better yet, try not posting.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 29, 2020)

There are no sacred cows any more , no gentlemen’s agreements or accepted conventions that cannot be used or disposed of as needed.


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

Hope he gets her to a tribunal. And then someone bombs the tribunal. Best result I can come up with.


----------



## klang (Feb 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> .





not-bono-ever said:


> .


i'm glad you made your point twice. i missed it the first time around.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Supine said:


> He just said he didn't accept a financial settlement offered


I've just read his statement - that's not someone who's planning on going quietly. Of course, the scumbags in government will no doubt characterise this as politically motivated spoiling tactics. Fuck 'em.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sir Philip Rutnam has now resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> There are no sacred cows any more , no gentlemen’s agreements or accepted conventions that cannot be used or disposed of as needed.


And of course the politicians who are always so keen to dispense with what they blithely dismiss as "red tape" are going to find out just how much significance and complexity those gentlemen's agreements and accepted conventions brought - codifying that into some kind of formula will be nightmarishly difficult, if not impossible.

But then that's not what Cummings/Johnson/Patel want - what they want is the freedom to do what they fucking well please, and hang the consequences. This is quite a scary place to find ourselves, and I certainly never thought I'd find myself hankering for the Sir Humphrey approach...


----------



## agricola (Feb 29, 2020)

editor said:


> The Queen of fucking stupid strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH there are few people with less right to make that point than Winsor, whose report inspired a lot of what they did and whose position would have allowed him warn about that before the damage was too severe.  Instead he was more interested in cosplay.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've just read his statement - that's not someone who's planning on going quietly.



Me too, seems a bit flimsy tho.  Sounds like he doesn’t like PP and has heard some bad things about her and has decided to take a strop emptying the contents of his pencil case onto the office floor before slamming the door behind him.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Me too, seems a bit flimsy tho.  Sounds like he doesn’t like PP and has heard some bad things about her and has decided to take a strop emptying the contents of his pencil case onto the office floor before slamming the door behind him.


Mods, please. (II)


----------



## discokermit (Feb 29, 2020)

who gives a shit about senior civil servants?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

Well apart from sacking the civil servants and replacing them by Johnson/Cummings yes-men is a decided slide into totalitarianism. At least civil servants would provide some sort of check on their more lunatic actions.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 29, 2020)

discokermit said:


> who gives a shit about senior civil servants?


Especially one happy to preside over WIndrush, 'Go home' vans and the hostile atmosphere for immigrants. Fuck them both though I hope she gets dragged into the fighting sack with him.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 29, 2020)

discokermit said:


> who gives a shit about senior civil servants?



I am well in favour of MPs at war with whitehall bureaucrats, class on class, fuck 'em up


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

Fedayn said:


> Especially one happy to preside over WIndrush, 'Go home' vans and the hostile atmosphere for immigrants. Fuck them both though I hope she gets dragged into the fighting sack with him.



Ah. Ignore my last post then


----------



## andysays (Feb 29, 2020)

discokermit said:


> who gives a shit about senior civil servants?


I'm not sure any of those posting here are expressing concerns about Sir Philip's personal wellbeing


----------



## discokermit (Feb 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well apart from sacking the civil servants and replacing them by Johnson/Cummings yes-men is a decided slide into totalitarianism. At least civil servants would provide some sort of check on their more lunatic actions.


no they wouldnt.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

I refer the honourable gentleman to the subsequent answer I gave


Eta. But we won't really know for a while will we? We'll have to see what Cummings comes up with.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Me too, seems a bit flimsy tho.  Sounds like he doesn’t like PP and has heard some bad things about her and has decided to take a strop emptying the contents of his pencil case onto the office floor before slamming the door behind him.


Well, coming from you, that interpretation is absolutely no surprise whatsoever...

(ETA: and I use the word "interpretation" most advisedly... )


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 29, 2020)

There’s a stench of corruption which I dearly hope gets widely recognised and brings down sneery Patel. The allegation that she set out to unseat Sir Phil and public money was then offered to buy his silence is pretty outrageous. 

I do hope this story develops into a resignation issue for Priti Patel.


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> There’s a stench of corruption which I dearly hope gets widely recognised and brings down sneery Patel. The allegation that she set out to unseat Sir Phil and public money was then offered to buy his silence is pretty outrageous.
> 
> I do hope this story develops into a resignation issue for Priti Patel.


They'll just find some other cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> There’s a stench of corruption which I dearly hope gets widely recognised and brings down sneery Patel. The allegation that she set out to unseat Sir Phil and public money was then offered to buy his silence is pretty outrageous.
> 
> I do hope this story develops into a resignation issue for Priti Patel.


I fear it won't.

And the thing is (to address the comments upthread), this isn't about sympathy for a civil servant - it's about a government minister blatantly behaving like a cunt. It doesn't matter who she's doing that to, it's bang out of order.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> If the bullying allegations are true it's perfectly normal and usual
> They'll just find some other cunt.


TBF, they'll struggle to find someone who combines stupidity, cuntitude, and self-serving grandiosity to quite the degree that Priti "vacant" Patel manages. But that might just be my optimism at work again...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m in no way defending this bloke but the competence of long standing permanent secretaries to run things shouldn’t be underestimated, irrespective of their background,class and politics.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m in no way defending this bloke but the competence of long standing permanent secretaries to run things shouldn’t be underestimated, irrespective of their background,class and politics.



Be interesting to see how his court case goes especially in light of govt losing some recent cases (tho not related to this constructive dismissal allegation).


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Be interesting to see how his court case goes especially in light of govt losing some recent cases (tho not related to this constructive dismissal allegation).


Apples and oranges - a constructive dismissal claim is heard at an employment tribunal, which is a different animal - albeit a similar species - to a court.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 29, 2020)

What union are the civil service big cheeses in, is it FDA?


----------



## stavros (Feb 29, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> I do hope this story develops into a resignation issue for Priti Patel.



She has resigned in disgrace before.


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> She has resigned in disgrace before.



I don't think she felt disgraced. This was her apology for the Israel meetings:



> In hindsight, I can see how my enthusiasm to engage in this way could be misread, and how meetings were set up and reported in a way which did not accord with the usual procedures. I am sorry for this and I apologise for it



She's sorry that she was misunderstood and she's sorry she got caught.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 29, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> What union are the civil service big cheeses in, is it FDA?



Mostly aye, some in Prospect too.


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> I don't think she felt disgraced. This was her apology for the Israel meetings:
> 
> 
> 
> She's sorry that she was misunderstood and she's sorry she got caught.



Not actually sorry for doing anything wrong then. How unsurprising.


----------



## stavros (Feb 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> I don't think she felt disgraced. This was her apology for the Israel meetings:
> 
> 
> 
> She's sorry that she was misunderstood and she's sorry she got caught.



She's also not alone in her employment past. Johnson has been sacked twice for lying, and Williamson had to resign from Defence for leaking like a 90 year old.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> She has resigned in disgrace before.



Disgrace only lasts a couple weeks these days


----------



## agricola (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> She has resigned in disgrace before.



that was a sacking tbf


----------



## Smangus (Feb 29, 2020)

Trump MO in this gvt, force out people that are seen as obstacles to your agenda, or make their lives so difficult they feel they have to leave. This happened to a recent chancellor and now a perm sec, there have been others and there will be more to come. They calculate that there will be a media kerfuffle for a couple of weeks max and then people will move on. 

But the UK has a very different culture to the USA and this type of bullying culture is less likely to be accepted by the public at large I think. Once if has that reputation it will be hard to shift .


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> She has resigned in disgrace before.


I was going to reply to your point until I read maomao's post, and I think he has it spot on.


maomao said:


> I don't think she felt disgraced. This was her apology for the Israel meetings:
> 
> 
> 
> She's sorry that she was misunderstood and she's sorry she got caught.


We might all think she's disgraced, but it is a mark of the overweening self-regard she appears to hold herself in that she, really, couldn't give a fuck about what anyone thought about her Israel adventures - as far as she is concerned, she was right, and anyone saying otherwise is Just Plain Wrong. And not just on the Israel thing.

That seems to run through quite a lot of her behaviour, like writing through a stick of rock, and I think she's just got a very bad case of Politician Disease - the illness that says you must never, ever admit you're wrong, or that someone else has a point. And she's a critical case of that.

I notice that she's now claiming that she no longer holds the views on the death penalty she publicly held less than a decade ago. I don't believe her on that, either - she blows with the prevailing political wind, and she will be well aware that the appetite for the kind of viciousness she specialises in has diminished, so she's toning it down. I'd bet dollars to donuts that, given one iota of an opportunity, and she'd be back in among it with the "hang 'em high" brigade like she never left.

A vile specimen of humanity.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> She's also not alone in her employment past. Johnson has been sacked twice for lying, and Williamson had to resign from Defence for leaking like a 90 year old.


90 year olds don't usually leak blatantly and deliberately, though


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's generally built into the system that people will settle though - as I understand it if you're awarded less by the court than was offered in the settlement then you have to pay their costs.


True, but the fact he's gone all out to say he won't settle indicates that he REALLY wants his day in court.
In fact, his whole statement was extraordinary. I have _never _seen a public statement from such a senior mandarin worded as strongly as that


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well apart from sacking the civil servants and replacing them by Johnson/Cummings yes-men is a decided slide into totalitarianism.



Seems a little ott this


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 29, 2020)

discokermit said:


> who gives a shit about senior civil servants?


No one: it's more that the direction that the government is heading in is simply really scary


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Seems a little ott this



Possibly, but I saw a quote yesterday saying it was one of the signs and it's what's happening in the US even more strongly.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 29, 2020)

discokermit said:


> who gives a shit about senior civil servants?



Anyone with more than one brain cell.


----------



## tim (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Me too, seems a bit flimsy tho.  Sounds like he doesn’t like PP and has heard some bad things about her and has decided to take a strop emptying the contents of his pencil case onto the office floor before slamming the door behind him.



You are a fucking idiot!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Apples and oranges - a constructive dismissal claim is heard at an employment tribunal, which is a different animal - albeit a similar species - to a court.



 It is a public forum though, and this one will be well reported.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 29, 2020)

tim said:


> You are a fucking idiot!


And that is being polite.


----------



## agricola (Feb 29, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> No one: it's more that the direction that the government is heading in is simply really scary



TBF this has been the direction that government has been heading in for ages, since at least the early years of Blair.  

Its hard to see how the direction could be changed as well because its yet another consequence of No.10 wanting to control policy generation whilst having none of the staff, experience, competence or knowledge required to determine what is actually possible, and no legal responsibility for it anyway.   They just fling off directives that ministers (who usually lack experience, competence or knowledge of their particular area themselves) are required to implement, and both need someone to blame when things go wrong.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Seems a little ott this



Ott seems to be getting normalised.

I think many people are unfortunately becoming increasingly vulnerable to tribal media type hyperbole.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ott seems to be getting normalised.
> 
> I think many people are unfortunately becoming increasingly vulnerable to tribal media type hyperbole.



Yep you for one, particularly far-right media hyperbole


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


> And that is being polite.


It's also a terrible slur on fucking idiots everywhere.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I was going to reply to your point until I read maomao's post, and I think he has it spot on.
> 
> We might all think she's disgraced, but it is a mark of the overweening self-regard she appears to hold herself in that she, really, couldn't give a fuck about what anyone thought about her Israel adventures - as far as she is concerned, she was right, and anyone saying otherwise is Just Plain Wrong. And not just on the Israel thing.
> 
> ...



Next time you hear her speak, count how many times she says 'obviously'.
Her self regard is disproportionate to her ability.
Yet she is in power, it's all really fucked up.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ott seems to be getting normalised.
> 
> I think many people are unfortunately becoming increasingly vulnerable to tribal media type hyperbole.


You have no idea just how right you are about that


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 29, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone with more than one brain cell.


Not you then.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Fedayn said:


> Not you then.


A low blow...!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ott seems to be getting normalised.
> 
> I think many people are unfortunately becoming increasingly vulnerable to tribal media type hyperbole.


Says Staines fanboy.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You have no idea just how right you are about that



Quite


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 29, 2020)

Fedayn said:


> Not you then.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

It’s amazing how het-up people can get over a blue passport.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s amazing how het-up people can get over a blue passport.



Its amazing how right wing people in poverty can be.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

I


Marty1 said:


> It’s amazing how het-up people can get over a blue passport.


It's amazing how het up people can get over a burgundy passport.


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

Are they going to bring back those cut out bits with the name hand written on the paper behind them? It's not a proper British passport without them.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I
> 
> It's amazing how het up people can get over a burgundy passport.



Yes, you do appear to be in a tiff over the whole shebang.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yes, you do appear to be in a tiff over the whole shebang.


And your mum smells too.


----------



## gosub (Feb 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well apart from sacking the civil servants and replacing them by Johnson/Cummings yes-men is a decided slide into totalitarianism. At least civil servants would provide some sort of check on their more lunatic actions.


Not sure but would guess senior civil servant at Home Office was probably involved in Windrush scandal


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

gosub said:


> Not sure but would guess senior civil servant at Home Office was probably involved in Windrush scandal



Apparently so.



> As the most senior civil servant in the Home Office, Sir Philip, who was knighted in 2018, presided over the department during the Windrush scandal.











						Who is Sir Philip Rutnam? Civil servant who quit Home Office — Evening Standard
					

From the West Coast rail fiasco to the Windrush scandal, Sir Philip Rutnam faced controversy in his civil service career before apparently becoming embroiled in a row with the Home Secretary.




					apple.news


----------



## Supine (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Feb 29, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> True, but the fact he's gone all out to say he won't settle indicates that he REALLY wants his day in court.
> In fact, his whole statement was extraordinary. I have _never _seen a public statement from such a senior mandarin worded as strongly as that


To add to this: this is possibly a huge crack in the wall of the ruling class. Between the wing that know they are that class, and publicly conceal it but covertly relish it, and the wing that reeks of class privilege, but whose whole schtick is about pretending to be the exact opposite - a radical populist insurgency.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Supine said:


>




I was going to question that tweet’s ‘educated guess’ - but then I noticed the account has a blue check mark, so I guess it can be taken seriously rather than tabloid 💩


----------



## tim (Feb 29, 2020)

SUPPORT THE MANDARINS: FIGHTING FOR JOBS!


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)

agricola said:


> Instead he was more interested in cosplay.



Tom Windsor in working uniform earlier...


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> What union are the civil service big cheeses in, is it FDA?



Most are in the FDA, some choose to stay in the PCS.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ott seems to be getting normalised.
> 
> I think many people are unfortunately becoming increasingly vulnerable to tribal media type hyperbole.


Lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 1, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Its amazing how right wing people in poverty can be.


You and marty have far more in common than either of you would ever acknowledge or admit. Both vile bigots but at least he knows what he is.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I was going to question that tweet’s ‘educated guess’ - but then I noticed the account has a blue check mark, so I guess it can be taken seriously rather than tabloid 💩



Yes, when compared to your totally evidence based analysis that's definitely not just designed to support your far right agenda you can really see the contrast.



Marty1 said:


> Me too, seems a bit flimsy tho.  Sounds like he doesn’t like PP and has heard some bad things about her and has decided to take a strop emptying the contents of his pencil case onto the office floor before slamming the door behind him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I fear it won't.
> 
> And the thing is (to address the comments upthread), this isn't about sympathy for a civil servant - it's about a government minister blatantly behaving like a cunt. It doesn't matter who she's doing that to, it's bang out of order.



But she's a well known shady fucker and was given the HS job anyway. This is not a government that cares about public opinion.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2020)

I wonder how many picket lines Rutnam has breezed through in his career?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.co.uk
				





Rodders thinks there isn’t enough bullying in the civil service


----------



## dessiato (Mar 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article seems to suggest there needs to be more of the right kind of bullying, whatever that means.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good article.



> The Home Secretary, Priti Patel, who is 5ft 6in tall, has been accused of using bullying behaviour with regard to her civil servants. Nowhere near enough bullying behaviour in my book. One imagines the chagrin amid the Sir Humphreys: ‘I have just been told what to do by a short, state-educated woman from the colonies!’







> The bitter — and I suspect a little racist and sexist — backlash against Patel came after she had unveiled the government’s new proposals to reduce immigration, something the average voter has been banging on about for 20 years since the doors were flung open



Bold woman of colour stands up to dusty civil servant establishment?


----------



## agricola (Mar 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres clearly an instruction gone around because Dan Hodges was banging the same sort of drum in the MoS today


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cunt.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Bold woman of colour stands up to dusty civil servant establishment


No. Cunt is cunt to cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I'm glad you approve of bullying, good to bear in mind.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2020)

Like I said earlier in thread, this is great. Tory politicos will attack senior civil servants as unaccountable musty dusty posh old pencil pushers, bureaucrats and mandarins who have never got over the fall of the raj. CS types and liberal media will attack tories as trumpists, radical right, not true conservatives, power hungry autocrats etc. Enough truth in both. Further erosion of remaining vague trust in political process and structures and an administration that hates each other and itself. Lovely.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2020)

I really hope and sort of believe that this toxic shitfest will keep on brewing for a couple more years and explode in levels of animosity and hate for the political class that will piss on the expenses scandal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 1, 2020)

I see what you mean proper tidy. But, in terms of constructing the new divide the Tories will relish a war with another insider group: the senior civil service.

Expect a major spin operation portraying the Tory Ministerial team trying to enact sensible measures that reflect their manifesto/get Brexit done/crack down on criminals/boot out immigrants and being blocked by shadowy establishment types like Rutnam.

Inevitably, the left fall straight into the trap going in to bat for an odious prick like Rutnam thereby further embedding the view that they are the party of the rotten insider establishment.

Add in the fact that they can bait the left over identity politics with Patel, and add in the LP crusade to send Bercow and Watson to the Lords thereby confirming the impression of whose side it’s on, and you can see high fives all round on their side.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> But I'm glad you approve of bullying, good to bear in mind.


People love bullies. Bullies are almost always very popular people, in fact bullying which is mainly about social exclusion wouldn't work if they weren't charming and popular. The Gripper Stebson trope of the lone wolf bully using physical intimidation is a rarity in real life.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I see what you mean proper tidy. But, in terms of constructing the new divide the Tories will relish a war with another insider group: the senior civil service.
> 
> Expect a major spin operation portraying the Tory Ministerial team trying to enact sensible measures that reflect their manifesto/get Brexit done/crack down on criminals/boot out immigrants and being blocked by shadowy establishment types like Rutnam.
> 
> ...



You are bang on about the left/liberals knee jerking in support of individuals and institutions that are as much the enemy. And yeah obviously this stuff isn't accidental, the tories see mileage in conflict with their trad allies in whitehall and press etc. 

It isn't that I expect labour to be beneficiaries of this. It's that I don't think the tories fully understand their actions lead to erosion of the democratic structures which gives them the consent to govern, that in longer term they are undermining their own authority and reason for existence


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 1, 2020)

Bullies see themselves as well organised and assertive, I prefer to see them as picking themselves off the floor crying.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> But I'm glad you approve of bullying, good to bear in mind.



Not at all, you’re mischaracterising my remarks for a cheap point score.

This civil servant in question is alleging bullying - imo in a fairly unconvincing way based on watching his statement - he looks like he’s been wrapped up in cotton wool most of his life tbh.  I may be wrong and genuine bullying may be uncovered.

I dare say that if this civil servant was to experience a working class job - maybe do a month delivering parcels, his possible high sensitivity to ‘bullying’ may change considerably.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> It isn't that I expect labour to be beneficiaries of this. It's that I don't think the tories fully understand their actions lead to erosion of the democratic structures which gives them the consent to govern, that in longer term they are undermining their own authority and reason for existence



I do wonder how much store neo-liberals invest in maintaining the structures anymore. In the long term, how much do they care about consent?

You can see already in Europe that the more authoritarian politics becomes the more of an echo it finds when presented as a necessary mechanism against ‘the establishment’.

I’d add - that given growth projections for late capitalist economies, automation and the future of work and the collapse of consent for centrist politics that has already happened - then you’d be surprised if they weren’t thinking now about how to rule without consent. Dangerous times.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Not at all, you’re mischaracterising my remarks for a cheap point score.
> 
> This civil servant in question is alleging bullying - imo in a fairly unconvincing way based on watching his statement - he looks like he’s been wrapped up in cotton wool most of his life tbh.  I may be wrong and genuine bullying may be uncovered.
> 
> I dare say that if this civil servant was to experience a working class job - maybe do a month delivering parcels, his possible high sensitivity to ‘bullying’ may change considerably.



Don't think Patel or Johnson would care for a manual job either. 

And you can hang Philip Shitnam for all I care but I've experienced bullying on the road and in the office and it was worse in the office because I couldn't just ride away from it.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> But I'm glad you approve of bullying, good to bear in mind.


He's almost guaranteed to complain that all of Urban is bullying him just before his terminal flounce...


----------



## andysays (Mar 1, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> ...Inevitably, the left fall straight into the trap going in to bat for an odious prick like Rutnam thereby further embedding the view that they are the party of the rotten insider establishment...



Not denying that this might happen, but haven't actually seen any evidence of "the left" "going into bat" for Rutnam, here or elsewhere. 

Haven't really seen any evidence that Rutnam is "an odious prick" either, other than the fact that he's head of the Home office civil service service, which might make him one by default.

In this case he appears to have incurred the wrath of Patel by standing up for his subordinates when they have been subjected to bullying from her, behaviour which is the opposite of odious.

But it's not really about Rutnam as an individual, is it? To attempt to reduce it to such is just as pointless as what you're vaguely accusing others of doing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> You are bang on about the left/liberals knee jerking in support of individuals and institutions that are as much the enemy. And yeah obviously this stuff isn't accidental, the tories see mileage in conflict with their trad allies in whitehall and press etc.



Particularly when they're sticking up for a civil service that was openly threatening to resist a Corbyn government should the public elect one. 

I feel the same about the civil service as I do about the BBC. Lay down with dogs, you get fleas. Put less delicately, you've shat the bed now you can lie in it.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Not at all, you’re mischaracterising my remarks for a cheap point score.


First line of that piece you lauded as a "Good article."



> We will rue the day we all decided bullying was a bad thing.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 1, 2020)

andysays said:


> Not denying that this might happen, but haven't actually seen any evidence of "the left" "going into bat" for Rutnam, here or elsewhere.
> 
> Haven't really seen any evidence that Rutnam is "an odious prick" either, other than the fact that he's head of the Home office civil service service, which might make him one by default.
> 
> ...



Bizarre. I didn’t reduce it to Rutnam and Patel. In fact, I did the exact opposite, and situated it in the wider political context of the new dividing lines that Johnston, Cummings and others want to draw.

If you want to debate that fine, but mischaracterising entirely what I actually wrote is odd.


As for the left and Rutnam just type ‘Philip Rutnam’ into the twitter search function.


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 1, 2020)

Booga Benson was far more deranged and physically dangerous than Gripper


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> *He*'s almost guaranteed to complain that all of Urban is bullying him just before his terminal flounce...



Thank you for using the correct pronoun.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Thank you for using the correct pronoun.


You're welcome


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 1, 2020)

Wtf is the pronoun shit all about?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Wtf is the pronoun shit all about?


One of life's Great Mysteries.


----------



## PD58 (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Not at all, you’re mischaracterising my remarks for a cheap point score.
> 
> This civil servant in question is alleging bullying - imo in a fairly unconvincing way based on watching his statement - he looks like he’s been wrapped up in cotton wool most of his life tbh.  I may be wrong and genuine bullying may be uncovered.
> 
> I dare say that if this civil servant was to experience a working class job - maybe do a month delivering parcels, his possible high sensitivity to ‘bullying’ may change considerably.



Perhaps he may experience bullying elsewhere in other roles, but does that make it right or even any more excusable, assuming of course it is bullying?  The most interesting point is that he hasn't taken a deal and is willing to take this further (and of course here he will be fine re his pension) but he could have gone meekly and accepted a package - so wrapped in cotton wool doesn't quite seem to fit does it?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

PD58 said:


> Perhaps he may experience bullying elsewhere in other roles, but does that make it right or even any more excusable, assuming of course it is bullying?  The most interesting point is that he hasn't taken a deal and is willing to take this further (and of course here he will be fine re his pension) but he could have gone meekly and accepted a package - so wrapped in cotton wool doesn't quite seem to fit does it?



Yeah, all the above may prove he’s indeed heroic rather than his initial sour grapes damp squib appearance who knows better than most that perhaps the courts may be sympathetic to their own?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> What union are the civil service big cheeses in, is it FDA?


Yes. The General Secretary was on the radio and in the papers yesterday saying they’re supporting his claim.


----------



## tim (Mar 1, 2020)

.


Marty1 said:


> Yeah, all the above may prove he’s indeed heroic rather than his initial sour grapes damp squib appearance who knows better than most that perhaps the courts may be sympathetic to their own?



Can't we send this bore back to Troll Central Casting and ask for a refund. In the old days they used to send us better quality wing-nuts .

Even pbman tried harded than this cunt, didn't he?


----------



## Smangus (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, all the above may prove he’s indeed heroic rather than his initial sour grapes damp squib appearance who knows better than most that perhaps the courts may be sympathetic to their own?



He'll have to evidence his claims at Tribunal, in order to prove his claims to a satisfactory degree if he is to win. Employment Tribunals aren't noted for their weighted decision making in support of the claimant. 

He could have taken a pay off, which was offered and walked away but has chosen to go down a route that is by no means guaranteed to work out in his favour and will be a lot more stressful also.  

There may not be a lot of sympathy on here for him but it is extraordinary that an ex Perm Sec will take HM GVT to trib, this highlights the dysfunction at the heart of gvt/civil service at the moment and that affects everybody.

Patel has form for this in other ministerial jobs so it will be interesting to see what comes out of it when the case is heard.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Smangus said:


> He'll have to evidence his claims at Tribunal, in order to prove his claims to a satisfactory degree if he is to win. Employment Tribunals aren't noted for their weighted decision making in support of the claimant.
> 
> He could have taken a pay off, which was offered and walked away but has chosen to go down a route that is by no means guaranteed to work out in his favour and will be a lot more stressful also.
> 
> ...



You make some interesting points.

Just been reading this - Boris is backing Priti and interesting to read this Rutnam bloke was on £175,000 a year for his troubles!









						Priti Patel: Johnson backs 'fantastic' home secretary after bullying claims — Sky News
					

Boris Johnson says he "absolutely" has confidence in Home Secretary Priti Patel, who has been accused of bullying.




					apple.news


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You make some interesting points.
> 
> Just been reading this - Boris is backing Priti and interesting to read this Rutnam bloke was on £175,000 a year for his troubles!
> 
> ...


There was me thinking Patel was the enemy....but now you've pointed out what the whingeing bloke was pulling in...well that's straightened out my thinking, I can telll yer.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2020)

Smangus said:


> He'll have to evidence his claims at Tribunal, in order to prove his claims to a satisfactory degree if he is to win. Employment Tribunals aren't noted for their weighted decision making in support of the claimant.
> 
> He could have taken a pay off, which was offered and walked away but has chosen to go down a route that is by no means guaranteed to work out in his favour and will be a lot more stressful also.
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## Smangus (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You make some interesting points.
> 
> Just been reading this - Boris is backing Priti and interesting to read this Rutnam bloke was on £175,000 a year for his troubles!
> 
> ...



Think I'll adopt the football managers approach to apparent votes of confidence in this instance......


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

She's there to do the Trump act so Johnson doesn't have to. Man's got a lot of kids to look after.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You make some interesting points.
> 
> Just been reading this - Boris is backing Priti and interesting to read this Rutnam bloke was on £175,000 a year for his troubles!
> 
> ...


He's a cunt. He presided over the Windrush deportations. He's a cunt. 

However, you totally miss the point here if you think this is about whether or not he's a cunt. (He is a cunt, in case you missed it.) I hope he goes to the tribunal and that he wins his case, not because he's not a cunt and he deserves better, but because it might bring down Patel, the most odious home secretary of my lifetime, and that's a list that includes the likes of Michael Howard and David Waddington, so it's no mean achievement.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm still not convinced Patel can be brought down. The normal rules have basically been thrown out the window since the election.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's a cunt. He presided over the Windrush deportations. He's a cunt.
> 
> However, you totally miss the point here if you think this is about whether or not he's a cunt. (He is a cunt, in case you missed it.) I hope he goes to the tribunal and that he wins his case, not because he's not a cunt and he deserves better, but because it might bring down Patel, the most odious home secretary of my lifetime, and that's a list that includes the likes of Michael Howard and David Waddington, so it's no mean achievement.



So your disregard for Priti Patel is motivated purely by hate.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So your disregard for Priti Patel is motivated purely by hate.


My hatred of Priti Patel is produced purely by everything she has said and done in her entire life. And yes, there are politicians that I actively hate, quite a lot of them.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 1, 2020)

This isnt a wet liberal board marty. We're allowed to hate and most of us are pretty good at it.

"If historians do have a public responsibility, if hating Is part of their method and warning part of their task, it is necessary that they should hate precisely"

Tim Mason


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So your disregard for Priti Patel is motivated purely by hate.


Understandable hate, in the circumstances.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So your disregard for Priti Patel is motivated purely by hate.


You don't hate these fuckers, do you?


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So your disregard for Priti Patel is motivated purely by hate.


Got the cart before the horse there. Most people don't randomly pick people to hate and then look for reasons to justify it. For example you are disliked around here for your opinions (and your obvious insincerity in expressing them) rather than vice versa.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is a public forum though, and this one will be well reported.





not-bono-ever said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That whole article is as bonkers as one would expect from Liddle, but there's one area it REALLY badly falls down: the presumption that Patel - of all people -is in any way capable of discerning the competence of any one,let alone a perm sec


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Along with the idea that it's ok to bully someone you have power over - employment power particularly.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you're massively stupid and ignorant enough to fall for such a line


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 1, 2020)

Liddle publicatin history should be a reason for  anyone getting his support to make it a point of telling him to "go fuck himself"


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Like I said earlier in thread, this is great. Tory politicos will attack senior civil servants as unaccountable musty dusty posh old pencil pushers, bureaucrats and mandarins who have never got over the fall of the raj. CS types and liberal media will attack tories as trumpists, radical right, not true conservatives, power hungry autocrats etc. Enough truth in both. Further erosion of remaining vague trust in political process and structures and an administration that hates each other and itself. Lovely.


Or, more concisely, loads of ruling class ferrets fighting in a very small sack!


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 2, 2020)

tim said:


> .
> 
> 
> Can't we send this bore back to Troll Central Casting and ask for a refund. In the old days they used to send us better quality wing-nuts .
> ...


He makes Johnny Canuck look like Socrates, in comparison


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> There's enemies of the people in that there swamp.





brogdale said:


> There was me thinking Patel was the enemy....but now you've pointed out what the whingeing bloke was pulling in...well that's straightened out my thinking, I can telll yer.


Well they are aren't they? As Proper Tidy and Smokeandsteam have pointed out Rutnam is as much the enemy as Patel.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Well they are aren't they? As Proper Tidy and Smokeandsteam have pointed out Rutnam is as much the enemy as Patel.



If anyone on here thinks there is some common cause to be made with the highest echelons of the civil service. With someone who has diligently administered the austerity agenda of the past 10 years. Who moves in the same swamp as politicians, editors and journalists and other senior representatives of capital then the plot has well and truly been lost.

But the wider point is also important here.

This government has worked out that not only do the public not care about the sectional interest of one powerful group or the other but also it’s popular when they publicly ‘take them on’. The sooner liberals and some of the left get the rules of the new game the better....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 2, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> If anyone on here thinks there is some common cause to be made with the highest echelons of the civil service. With someone who has diligently administered the austerity agenda of the past 10 years. Who moves in the same swamp as politicians, editors and journalists and other senior representatives of capital then the plot has well and truly been lost.
> 
> But the wider point is also important here.
> 
> This government has worked out that not only do the public not care about the sectional interest of one powerful group or the other but also it’s popular when they publicly ‘take them on’. The sooner liberals and some of the left get the rules of the new game the better....



It’s a fascinating study in how people can compartmentalise.

When the Conservatives do it it’s cutting red tape and streamlining business. Curbing unchecked power.

When the left does it’s unchecked socialism and removing valuable oversight.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It’s a fascinating study in how people can compartmentalise.
> 
> When the Conservatives do it it’s cutting red tape and streamlining business. Curbing unchecked power.
> 
> When the left does it’s unchecked socialism and removing valuable oversight.



In office Labour has often collapsed in terms of political ambition in the face of organised resistance by the senior echelons of the Civil Service. The Wilson governments in particular were systematically attacked by Whitehall and spooks. Throughout the 60’s and 70’s senior civil servants were regularly busy attacking and undermining labour and the organised working class. They were also well represented in the intellectual archipelago around Thatcher and the neo-cons.
And of course, it was the same senior Civil Service actively briefing about Corbyn having had a stroke in the run up to the GE.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 2, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This government has worked out that not only do the public not care about the sectional interest of one powerful group or the other but also it’s popular when they publicly ‘take them on’. The sooner liberals and some of the left get the rules of the new game the better....


Absolutely. Whether it is on this issue or on others socialism needs to be offering a real alternative to both liberalism and right wing populism.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 2, 2020)

No war but the class war. That means all of them, no exceptions.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2020)

Priti Patel staff member received £25k payout over bullying allegations
					

The DWP staff member claimed she had been the victim of bullying by the then employment minister.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




the HS  does seems to be an awful specimen of humanity


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2020)

I kinda think  that now the election is done and dusted , the diversity ( in this case deservedly )in the govt , is now being thrown away ?


----------



## maomao (Mar 2, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I kinda think  that now the election is done and dusted , the diversity ( in this case deservedly )in the govt , is now being thrown away ?


Wheres the diversity? They're all fucking Tories. 

And this isn't even a bad story for the government. The base are loving it.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 2, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Priti Patel staff member received £25k payout over bullying allegations
> 
> 
> The DWP staff member claimed she had been the victim of bullying by the then employment minister.
> ...


Even if they don't start out that way, Home Secretaries inevitably seem to morph into authoritarian stary-eyed monsters bent on principle over any kind of reality.

And Priti Patel *started* as all of those things, and is proving that the Home Secretary post doesn't get you to that place, it just moves you several steps along from where you are. Which is why Patel is beginning to become almost surreal in her authoritarian delusions. Helped by the fact that she is surrounded by people with equally implausible notions of being able to do just whatever they want.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2020)

It's interesting what is coming out, I already thought she was a bit dim from some of her utterances during the Brexit debates and from her much more recent "counter terrorism" errors, but I hadn't realised that she was basically a nasty piece of work which is what seems to be emerging from these latest revelations.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 2, 2020)

I know you're slow on the uptake welters but even by your standards you've taken your time to have the scales fall from yer eyes


----------



## existentialist (Mar 2, 2020)

weltweit said:


> It's interesting what is coming out, I already thought she was a bit dim from some of her utterances during the Brexit debates and from her much more recent "counter terrorism" errors, but I hadn't realised that she was basically a nasty piece of work which is what seems to be emerging from these latest revelations.


Your faith in humanity is touching! I think Patel strikes me as one of those people who has a very definite (and largely private) world view, and will do pretty much anything to ensure that the world adapts to that view. There is a diamond-edged drivenness about her that, to me at least, shines out like a beacon. I don't think she's dim...but I don't think she's clever in the way that means "adaptable, intuitive, able to draw inferences". What she has is a cunning that is totally and purely focused on driving her towards her ambitions, and brooks no kind of variation to the plan.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2020)

There is a sadistic streak in quite a few of them.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Most people don't randomly pick people to hate and then look for reasons to justify it.



nicotine levels permitting


----------



## existentialist (Mar 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> There is a sadistic streak in quite a few of them.


Yes, that is a good word. And I am struggling to think of a Home Secretary that didn't have an element of it in their makeup.


----------



## PD58 (Mar 2, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Absolutely. Whether it is on this issue or on others socialism needs to be offering a real alternative to both liberalism and right wing populism.



And also it seems, as the upper echelons of the CS are seen as part of the problem, actually how it would run government - whether we like it or not these  people have been doing this for a long time and I see no one writing about any alternative structure, why, because it would be impossible to implement this in the life of a single government.  We need to go back to considering a written constitution...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 3, 2020)

She's got previous:









						Priti Patel staff member received £25k payout over bullying allegations
					

The DWP staff member claimed she had been the victim of bullying by the then employment minister.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yes, that is a good word. And I am struggling to think of a Home Secretary that didn't have an element of it in their makeup.


All of them have it, even the ones you've forgotten like jacqui smith and david waddington


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> All of them have it, even the ones you've forgotten like jacqui smith and david waddington



I remember Jacqui Smith all too well. A wrong 'un all day long.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yes, that is a good word. And I am struggling to think of a Home Secretary that didn't have an element of it in their makeup.



Maybe there’s an element of the job spec choosing the candidates.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2020)

8ball said:


> Maybe there’s an element of the job spec choosing the candidates.


I think that's probably true, but I don't think it's the whole story. They really do suddenly seem to get a lot worse once they've put on the Special Hat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I remember Jacqui Smith all too well. A wrong 'un all day long.



She's the one who's husband had a tax-payer funded wank.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I remember Jacqui Smith all too well. A wrong 'un all day long.


and david waddington?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They really do suddenly seem to get a lot worse once they've put on the Special Hat.



That first full MI5 briefing must be wild.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 3, 2020)

Well it seems she has been consistent throughout her ministerial career.



Lets hope it all comes out at the ET.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Along with the idea that it's ok to bully someone you have power over - employment power particularly.


Agreed nem con
E2a: edited to deal with earlier cackhandedness, and to confound two sheds!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2020)

I nearly understood that


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 4, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yes, that is a good word. And I am struggling to think of a Home Secretary that didn't have an element of it in their makeup.


Jenkins, possibly


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 4, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Jenkins, possibly


I loathe the man, but I don't think Kenneth Clarke was a _sadistic_ Home Sec, or later Justice Sec. He at least acknowledged that just sending more people to prison was a bad idea.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 4, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I loathe the man, but I don't think Kenneth Clarke was a _sadistic_ Home Sec, or later Justice Sec. He at least acknowledged that just sending more people to prison was a bad idea.


Agreed, he at least got that


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Your faith in humanity is touching! I think Patel strikes me as one of those people who has a very definite (and largely private) world view, and will do pretty much anything to ensure that the world adapts to that view. There is a diamond-edged drivenness about her that, to me at least, shines out like a beacon. I don't think she's dim...but I don't think she's clever in the way that means "adaptable, intuitive, able to draw inferences". What she has is a cunning that is totally and purely focused on driving her towards her ambitions, and brooks no kind of variation to the plan.



Tasseography?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I loathe the man, but I don't think Kenneth Clarke was a _sadistic_ Home Sec, or later Justice Sec. He at least acknowledged that just sending more people to prison was a bad idea.


And of course he then reduced the flow of people to prison? Did he prevent one person being jailed for non-payment of poll tax? Words, lbj, what he said was just words.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck off


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And of course he then reduced the fow of people to prison? Did he prevent one person being jailed for non-payment of poll tax? Words, lbj, what he said was just words.


This. FFS lets look at actions not are words. Clarke didn't stop the increase in the prison population.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 4, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> This. FFS lets look at actions not are words. Clarke didn't stop the increase in the prison population.


The bar here was 'sadistic streak'. Clarke has since admitted that he failed to achieve what he wanted to achieve as Justice Sec. In this particular case, given that Clarke is able to talk coherently on the subject of penal reform and given the various attempts he did make in office to do something about it, I don't see a reason to disbelieve him.

I'm not being a fanboi here. Clarke is a massive cunt in many many ways, but in the case of his roles as Home Sec then Justice Sec, I don't think he qualifies as a sadistic cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The bar here was 'sadistic streak'. Clarke has since admitted that he failed to achieve what he wanted to achieve as Justice Sec. In this particular case, given that Clarke is able to talk coherently on the subject of penal reform and given the various attempts he did make in office to do something about it, I don't see a reason to disbelieve him.
> 
> I'm not being a fanboi here. Clarke is a massive cunt in many many ways, but in the case of his roles as Home Sec then Justice Sec, I don't think he qualifies as a sadistic cunt.


during his time as home secretary, clarke was of course the police authority for the metropolitan police. 

]
let's say for the sake of argument that half the deaths in custody or following contact with the police in 1992 and 1993 happened on his watch, many of which will have been in london: 47 in total in england and wales
i don't believe he has ever said anything about a single one of those deaths. i don't think he has ever ordered an inquiry into a single one of those deaths. i don't think he has ever issued recommendations to avoid further deaths in custody or following contact with the police. the notion of clarke's sadism or otherwise is, i submit, a red herring. did he attempt to reduce the violence of the system or did he ignore it?

here is a list of every prisoner who died other than of natural causes inside while clarke was home secretary
(part 1)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

part 2


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

part 3









i don't believe that clarke did anything to reduce the number of prisoners who attempted or committed suicide. so he said prison didn't work. but he did nothing to save the lives of the men and women listed for whose welfare he, as home secretary, was responsible.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2020)

That look you go for when the Leader of HMLO tells the Commons that you that you'd (allegedly) bullied a former staffer to the point that they attempted suicide.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

brogdale said:


> That look you go for when the Leader of HMLO tells the Commons that you that you'd (allegedly) bullied a former staffer to the point that they attempted suicide.
> 
> View attachment 200602



Boris had Priti sitting next to him, perhaps as a show of support.

From what I’ve been hearing Priti has been sent in to drain the civil servant swamp, if that’s the case, then no wonder they’re crying foul.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> From what I’ve been hearing


Best if you kept to those sites, tbh.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Best if you kept to those sites, tbh.



You're simply being intellectually dishonest - if this were Dianne Abbott, you’d be defending her to the hilt and some.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You're simply being intellectually dishonest - if this were Dianne Abbott, you’d be defending her to the hilt and some.



Just shut up. Multiple reports of horrible, bullying management going back years over all departments she's worked for, plus being sacked for meeting with a foreign government without permission, and known to have been paid for consultancy work with arms dealers. Dianne Abbott would not have a job now if this was her rap sheet and you know it.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You're simply being intellectually dishonest - if this were Dianne Abbott, you’d be defending her to the hilt and some.



You're one to accuse someone of dishonesty - you quote far right and heavily biased rightwing sources and refuse to back up your statements when challenged. That makes you a hypocrite as well. 

You add nothing to these boards I don't often want to see someone banned but you're a prime candidate.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 4, 2020)

Rap Sheet. Marty1 is a racist.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Boris had Priti sitting next to him, perhaps as a show of support.
> 
> From what I’ve been hearing Priti has been sent in to drain the civil servant swamp, if that’s the case, then no wonder they’re crying foul.


No, the reason they're crying "foul" is because she's acting like an oppressive, bullying cunt. It's really not that hard.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

existentialist said:


> No, the reason they're crying "foul" is because she's acting like an oppressive, bullying cunt. It's really not that hard.



Have you watched the exchange between BJ and JC at PMQS today regarding PP?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Have you watched the exchange between BJ and JC at PMQS today regarding PP?


Did you watch BJ saying he shook hands with covid patients in Kettering hospital when there were actually none there? Are you getting it yet?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Have you watched the exchange between BJ and JC at PMQS today regarding PP?



have you looked at any of Bojo Racist articles from back in the day ...

or seen Patel admit her own policies would of restricted her own parents from entering the country

you are getting fucking boring Marty..


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're one to accuse someone of dishonesty - you quote far right and heavily biased rightwing sources and refuse to back up your statements when challenged. That makes you a hypocrite as well.
> 
> You add nothing to these boards I don't often want to see someone banned but you're a prime candidate.



Sky News and BBC are not right wing but I will give you heavily biased.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> intellectually dishonest


Says piss poor troll.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sky News and BBC are not right wing but I will give you heavily biased.



Not the ones I was referring to  

"drain the swamp" sums up the level of your thought.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> have you looked at any of Bojo Racist articles from back in the day ...
> 
> or seen Patel admit her own policies would of restricted her own parents from entering the country
> 
> you are getting fucking boring Marty..



Im discussing the topic of this thread, unlike yourself who’s decided to wonder off rambling about racism and BJ.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sky News and BBC are not right wing but I will give you heavily biased.



In what way?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> From what I’ve been hearing Priti has been sent in to drain the civil servant swamp, if that’s the case, then no wonder they’re crying foul.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2020)

Mods!


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> In what way?



Left of centre to put it mildly.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2020)

I'd be interested to know the ins and outs of her request as to the progress on the Home Office report on grooming gangs


----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Left of centre to put it mildly.



It's left of the Express you mean


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Left of centre to put it mildly.


Sky News has always been renowned for its left of centre bias Marty


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

_raises eyebrow_

by who

and compared to what


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Did you watch BJ saying he shook hands with covid patients in Kettering hospital when there were actually none there? Are you getting it yet?



The point I was attempting to make was that they are as bad as each other, it’s a Punch & Judy show - Corbyn is screaming about bullying and Johnson is calling it back with added anti-semitism.

Its political point scoring at its ‘finest’ - not too dissimilar to here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Its political point scoring at its ‘finest’ - not too dissimilar to here.



What are you doing here?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

And Patels only interest in the grooming Gangs is points scoring with a certain type of voters


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Sky News has always been renowned for its left of centre bias Marty



Exactly - only some crackpot is screaming far right. What some on here fail to realise is that some people don’t just read echo chamber media then piss themselves if they endure a DM link!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Exactly - only some crackpot is screaming far right. What some on here fail to realise is that some people don’t just read echo chamber media then piss themselves if they endure a DM link!



Nazi media. Don’t you need to get up early to catch corona virus?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

Can we unban some of the more interesting Trolls just for a bit


this arrant gobshite is just so tedious


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> And Patels only interest in the grooming Gangs is points scoring with a certain type of voters



I think the Tories have more than  enough points at the moment tbh.Previous Home Secretary asks for said review to commence in the middle of last year . you'd think that ii would be complete or near complete by now.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm always slight wary of people who obess of the grooming gang angle

it not like white english people don't commit these crimes as well right?

hey we used to just give the pedos tv programs


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 4, 2020)

cool thread direction bro's


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> I'm always slight wary of people who obess of the grooming gang angle
> 
> it not like white english people don't commit these crimes as well right?
> 
> hey we used to just give the pedos tv programs



So you’re in favour of scrapping the TV licence?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you’re in favour of scrapping the TV licence?



more so scrapping your posting licence...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you’re in favour of scrapping the TV licence?



I thought you wanted to keep to the thread topic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I thought you wanted to keep to the thread topic?


Perhaps there should be a thread, the ongoing stupidity of marty1


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Have you watched the exchange between BJ and JC at PMQS today regarding PP?


I'm not talking about what's going on in the real world. I'm talking about the stuff you write about stuff that isn't.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you’re in favour of scrapping the TV licence?


#insertrandomnonsequiturherebywayofnothavingadebatingpoint


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Perhaps there should be a thread, the ongoing stupidity of marty1


It'd be a callout. Or a cuntout. Either way, probably FAQable. As is, TBF, marty1.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2020)

Pretty well a complete page of zero content in an important thread about the Home Secretary because of Marty1 and his fucking thread trashing.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Pretty well a complete page of zero content in an important thread about the Home Secretary because of Marty1 and his fucking thread trashing.


I expect that he's feeling even more pleased with himself than usual.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2020)

AnywY.....

As pressure builds against her it will be interesting to see how Johnson deals with it. She’s very much one of his team but is rapidly becoming  a liability. She’s Home Secretary ffs at a time of domestic crisis, yet all she’s doing is trying to bat off allegations that she’s the cunt she clearly is. How long until Johnson drops her is where my very mediocre interest in these shits lies right now.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> You're simply being intellectually dishonest - if this were Dianne Abbott, you’d be defending her to the hilt and some.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AnywY.....
> 
> As pressure builds against her it will be interesting to see how Johnson deals with it. She’s very much one of his team but is rapidly becoming  a liability. She’s Home Secretary ffs at a time of domestic crisis, yet all she’s doing is trying to bat off allegations that she’s the cunt she clearly is. How long until Johnson drops her is where my very mediocre interest in these shits lies right now.



We’ll all be riddled with coronavirus to care.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 4, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AnywY.....
> 
> As pressure builds against her it will be interesting to see how Johnson deals with it. She’s very much one of his team but is rapidly becoming  a liability. She’s Home Secretary ffs at a time of domestic crisis, yet all she’s doing is trying to bat off allegations that she’s the cunt she clearly is. How long until Johnson drops her is where my very mediocre interest in these shits lies right now.




whenever he is told to do so. I do not think she would be able to rise from the dead  and get a ranking position once again, irrspective of her loyalty to _whoever is in power_. Its as if she knows full well she is going to be dumped soon after she gets a role and her vanity goes gung ho to speed up the process. I know its come up again and again, but this is a very poor selection of ministers.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2020)

You can see the endgame: dystopia. There are a million Marty1s though.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2020)

I predict if they cancel the football the revolution is a done deal


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2020)

Anyway, Patel smirks. People comitting suicide rather than starving themselves to death, people being sent with nothing to countries that have nothing for them. Funny shit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2020)

In better overall context :

*Victims of the Windrush scandal have little time for complaints about bullying in the Home Office*




			
				Amelia Gentleman said:
			
		

> Being belittled and sworn at in the office must be an unpleasant experience, but it seems trifling compared with the experiences of people such as Sylvester Marshall, who was told to pay £54,000 for cancer treatment or do without it (despite having lived in London legally since he was a teenager, and paying taxes for decades); or Joycelyn John, a former employee at the Ritz, who was told she had no right to be in the UK (despite having lived here legally since 1963), and who was put on a plane to Grenada, a country she had left aged four.



I'm no fan at all of Patel though, obviously.
She wasn't bullying or constructing fights with Rutnam because she was objecting to the HO's policy towards the Windrush generation, or because of her oh-so-scandalised reaction to the way people were treated in it, after all


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 5, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> And Patels only interest in the grooming Gangs is points scoring with a certain type of voters



The type that aren’t keen on child sexual exploitation?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> The type that aren’t keen on child sexual exploitation?


 
Ax^ did not mean just those people generally, and you know that.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2020)

oh he knows very well., 

one of the oldest moral panics  utalised time and time again by the right as a recruiting tool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> oh he knows very well.,
> 
> one of the oldest moral panics  utalised time and time again by the right as a recruiting tool.


you'd have thought they'd be sick to the back teeth of getting numpties like the unfortunate marty1


----------



## Smangus (Mar 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd have thought they'd be sick to the back teeth of getting numpties like the unfortunate marty1



Oi! Don't tar us Numties with the marty1 brush!


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd have thought they'd be sick to the back teeth of getting numpties like the unfortunate marty1



Are you a numptie Pickman’s Model?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Are you a numptie Pickman’s Model?


Numpty.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Numpty.



Shit, yeah - too late for the edit.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 7, 2020)

So Patel....


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> I'm always slight wary of people who obess of the grooming gang angle
> 
> it not like white english people don't commit these crimes as well right?
> 
> hey we used to just give the pedos tv programs



Now then, now then!


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> So Patel....



Yeah, don’t think she’s backing down.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

Terrible appalling cartoon in the Guardian about Patel btw if it had been any other Asian  woman in the HoC their would be uproar .


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Terrible appalling cartoon in the Guardian about Patel btw if it had been any other Asian  woman in the HoC their would be uproar .


Yes, I put that up in the Guardian/shit thread.
It looks like Bell has portrayed a Hindu woman as a cow or bull. 
On the face of it, that looks straightforwardly racist...unless I'm missing something?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, don’t think she’s backing down.


In that she's not resigned?
That's not really news or unexpected, is it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yes, I put that up in the Guardian/shit thread.
> It looks like Bell has portrayed a Hindu woman as a cow or bull.
> On the face of it, that looks straightforwardly racist...unless I'm missing something?



I think I've seen this on twitter. A cartoon of both Patel and Johnson with rings through their noses, looking 'bullish'?  It wasn't of Patel alone was it? Given the bullish,  way their both behave and the amount of bullshit they both spout I am not sure what problem you can have with it tbh.

Was there a reference to her being HIndu? I don't think I saw one.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I think I've seen this on twitter. A cartoon of both Patel and Johnson with rings through their noses, looking 'bullish'?  It wasn't of Patel alone was it? Given the bullish,  way their both behave and the amount of bullshit they both spout I am not sure what problem you can have with it tbh.
> 
> Was there a reference to her being HIndu? I don't think I saw one.


Yes, both her caricature & Johnson's were portrayed as 'bulls' with horns, nose-rings and cloven hoofs.
I'm sure Bell would argue that his intent was a satirical portrayal of their bull-headedness etc. But it does seem to me, at the very least, grossly insensitive to portray someone of the Hindu faith as a bull. Especially coming from an organ that ordinarily might be expected to pick up quickly on such sensitivities.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

I think that's a reach tbh. If it were along the lines of a _sacred cow_  or _mad cow _and her alone I think you'd be right. But it isn't and it is obviously about their bullish behaviour and utter bullshit.

Her husband described her as his _personal piranha_, 'because she's small and quite combative'.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> In that she's not resigned?
> That's not really news or unexpected, is it?



Has this civil servant chap apologised yet or is he ploughing on with legal business?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2020)

Why should he apologize?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Why should he apologize?



Because Farty1 is trolling...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2020)

Indeed, interesting that he thinks people need to apologize for being bullied though.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Why should he apologize?



Using his personage to politicise his professional hubris?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2020)

Bollocks. So people who are abused should apologize to their abusers.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2020)

My mate Spud-Gun reckons Priti Patel is only interested in her own career! (and being evil obvs)


----------



## teqniq (Mar 7, 2020)

Careering towards catasrophe hopefully.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Boris had Priti sitting next to him, perhaps as a show of support.
> 
> From what I’ve been hearing Priti has been sent in to drain the civil servant swamp, if that’s the case, then no wonder they’re crying foul.


Anybody who unthinkingly parrots the 'drain the swamp' bollocks really hasn't got an effing clue about government


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Left of centre to put it mildly.


If you really think that, you're a complete idiot -also put very mildly.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Bollocks. So people who are abused should apologize to their abusers.



Well that would be like saying identity politics only works one way.

Hold on a min....!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

What the fuck are you talking about? Someone bullies a person they have power over, and you think the bully is the one deserving an apology. 

You'd think that at your workplace too would you? Your boss bullies you and you should be the one to apologize?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Someone bullies a person they have power over, and you think the bully is the one deserving an apology.
> 
> You'd think that at your workplace too would you? Your boss bullies you and you should be the one to apologize?



No, no and no.

Ive already alluded to the point I was making in a more concise way upthread if you aren’t deliberately playing dumb.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> No, no and no.
> 
> Ive already alluded to the point I was making in a more concise way upthread if you aren’t deliberately playing dumb.



As in "Using his personage to politicise his professional hubris?" You're just using abstract words to confuse the issue. He's accused her of bullying him in the workplace. You say he shouldn't follow that up in an employment tribunal. So you're saying an employer should be able to bully someone they have power over with no response. An abuser should be able to abuse with no recourse.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)

I wouldn't trust Patel with my kids or anyone elses.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)

Fucking brownshirts


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> As in "Using his personage to politicise his professional hubris?" You're just using abstract words to confuse the issue. He's accused her of bullying him in the workplace. You say he shouldn't follow that up in an employment tribunal. So you're saying an employer should be able to bully someone they have power over with no response. An abuser should be able to abuse with no recourse.



Further up-thread.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Further up-thread.



Good because talking about 'personages' just makes you look a twat.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Using his personage to politicise his professional hubris?


Utter bullshit. He has done absolutely no such thing


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Terrible appalling cartoon in the Guardian about Patel btw if it had been any other Asian  woman in the HoC their would be uproar .



Bell has form


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yes, both her caricature & Johnson's were portrayed as 'bulls' with horns, nose-rings and cloven hoofs.
> I'm sure Bell would argue that his intent was a satirical portrayal of their bull-headedness etc. But it does seem to me, at the very least, grossly insensitive to portray someone of the Hindu faith as a bull. Especially coming from an organ that ordinarily might be expected to pick up quickly on such sensitivities.


The hypocrisy I agree on but are you really saying that satirists have to accommodate the religious sensitivities of those they are mocking? If Bell's cartoon was racist then what about Jesus and Mo?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> The hypocrisy I agree on but are you really saying that satirists have to accommodate the religious sensitivities of those they are mocking? If Bell's cartoon was racist then what about Jesus and Mo?


No, essentially I believe that when it comes to supernatural belief systems, no-one has the right not to be offended, but that shouldn't cause people to desist from challenging material that appears to have racist undertones (conscious or not).
Some satirical characterisations can and do cause offence and some may well appear racist and, as you say, there's a fair dollop of hypocrisy coming from a paper that would normally like to present as 'progressive' and 'inclusive'.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Has this civil servant chap apologised yet or is he ploughing on with legal business?


Have you apologised?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2020)

Isn't this Patel woman the person who believes we should have the death penalty for treason? And isn't that basically what she was found to be guilty of at some point?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> As in "Using his personage to politicise his professional hubris?" You're just using abstract words to confuse the issue. He's accused her of bullying him in the workplace. You say he shouldn't follow that up in an employment tribunal. So you're saying an employer should be able to bully someone they have power over with no response. An abuser should be able to abuse with no recourse.


That's basically the essence of Tory politics. Marty is a sweaty little Tory so I don't know why this would come as a surprise.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

I used my personage to walk the dog this morning. It's exactly the same as just regular walking the dog but I get to use the word personage which I think is meant to make me look clever.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 8, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. The man who infamously hit his pregnant girlfriend. Right. Let's take advice about appropriate behaviour and what is or isn't bullying from him.


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 8, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Bell has form



Bell also hates Scots and some of his cartoons re: independence are a little nineteenth century...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's basically the essence of Tory politics. Marty is a sweaty little Tory so I don't know why this would come as a surprise.



Fair point


----------



## philosophical (Mar 8, 2020)

I asked an unapologetic bully what right they had to bully others and their answer was 'they (the targets)bring it on themselves'.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

The family I got my dog from had three young boys (they horribly pestered her, she's still not recovered), the youngest of which was being bullied when I was there. I asked the bully why he was doing it and he said "because he deserves it". 

So yep they don't really grow up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2020)

It's okay.. Nigel Farage has rushed to Priti's defence trying the what if Dianne Abbott was insulted in this way argument...




I mean, Dianne Abbott the most abused and ridiculed MP ever...who is hounded daily by racist, misogynist tweets/comments/emails/letters...many of which come from the very same people who support the Torys and are up to their necks in Snake Oil Nig's anti-anything not the right kind of White rhetoric....Okay.


Getting his arse handed back to him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> I used my personage to walk the dog this morning. It's exactly the same as just regular walking the dog but I get to use the word personage which I think is meant to make me look clever.



What about the dog's doggage that's what I'd like to know.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> What about the dog's doggage that's what I'd like to know.


You have a filthy mind sir. Wash your mouth out!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> It's okay.. Nigel Farage has rushed to Priti's defence trying the what if Dianne Abbott was insulted in this way argument...
> 
> View attachment 201005
> 
> ...


Doesn't really require any whatifery, though.
Bell has the right to portray Patel as he likes, but he does not have the right to be beyond criticism.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2020)

She deserves all that hopefully is coming to her. After her unofficial meetings in Israel she should never have been given another appointment in Government.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

MrSki said:


> She deserves all that hopefully is coming to her. After her unofficial meetings in Israel she should never have been given another appointment in Government.


I wouldn't be that surprised if those "unofficial" meetings in Israel were rather more official than anyone wants to admit. A nice little bit of plausible deniability, and give the job to someone who's brazen enough to weather the shitstorm...


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> It's okay.. Nigel Farage has rushed to Priti's defence trying the what if Dianne Abbott was insulted in this way argument...
> 
> View attachment 201005
> 
> ...



So who is getting their ‘arse handed back’?

And you approve of misogyny and racism of PP because DA endured the same?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2020)

Fuck off you cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So who is getting their ‘arse handed back’?
> 
> And you approve of misogyny and racism of PP because DA endured the same?


Nigel Farage gets his arse handed back to him whenever he opens his mouth to speak. Because he almost invariably trots out some platitudinous crowdpleasing nonsense that's more full of holes than a redneck barn door.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> No, essentially I believe that when it comes to supernatural belief systems, no-one has the right not to be offended, but that shouldn't cause people to desist from challenging material that appears to have racist undertones (conscious or not).
> Some satirical characterisations can and do cause offence and some may well appear racist and, as you say, there's a fair dollop of hypocrisy coming from a paper that would normally like to present as 'progressive' and 'inclusive'.


If it had been just Patel on her own, you might have a point. But it wasn't. It was her and Johnson portrayed in exactly the same way to make a point about the pair of them and how they behave.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Nigel Farage gets his arse handed back to him whenever he opens his mouth to speak. Because he almost invariably trots out some platitudinous crowdpleasing nonsense that's more full of holes than a redneck barn door.



So you approve of the cartoon he re-tweeted?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2020)

Whatever the rights and wrongs of Bell's cartoon, any potential offence caused by it would be miniscule compared to the veritable gushing Mount Vesuvius of hateful shite from that vile cunt Marty1.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Fuck off you cunt.



Apologize to Serge immediately for that, Marty1


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Where is the racism toward Priti in that cartoon btw


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So who is getting their ‘arse handed back’?
> 
> And you approve of misogyny and racism of PP because DA endured the same?


And as everyone knows, you're all about fighting misogyny and racism. It's at the heart of everything you post.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you approve of the cartoon he re-tweeted?


Nothing in what I wrote there could possibly be construed as approval of anything he says or does. The fact that you are trying to insinuate that it does demonstrates a remarkable combination of naivety and disingenuousness. Which is fairly par for the course...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't like that cartoon, I doubt the intent was racist but it doesn't look good.

Farage is wrong and a pathetic little hypocrite because DA has had far worse thrown at her and hes said fuck all about it apart from occasionally joining in. 

And although I completely reject the vile rumours about him torturing puppies marty1 is still a massive cunt.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Nothing in what I wrote there could possibly be construed as approval of anything he says or does. The fact that you are trying to insinuate that it does demonstrates a remarkable combination of naivety and disingenuousness. Which is fairly par for the course...



Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?

I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

And patel would more than likely being out saying that it was not racist 


just like she did with megan


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?



Who did she bully and what did she do?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?


It has happened to DA throughout her entire career. Why hasn't farage ever defended her?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?


Look up "whataboutery". Because it's what you're doing right now, in spades.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> And patel would more than likely being out saying that it was not racist
> 
> 
> just like she did with megan



So you agree that this is all political point scoring.

Thank you, we got there in the end though some on here have been doing backflips to dodge the obvious.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

This reminds me of when Tommy Robinson pretended to be all about gay rights so he could be racist more often.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Look up "whataboutery". Because it's what you're doing right now, in spades.



Sorry existentialist but you’ve just handed your own arse to yourself on a plate.

How disappointing.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree that this is all political point scoring.
> 
> Thank you, we got there in the end though some on here have been doing backflips to dodge the obvious.




Got where you are fucking right wing asshole trying to defend a women who accused of bully by multiple people by mentioning she is a women of colour


dishonest point scoring is what you re doing


 you cunt


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree that this is all political point scoring.
> 
> Thank you, we got there in the end though some on here have been doing backflips to dodge the obvious.


Has anyone called you a patronising cunt before? If not, allow me to be the first...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sorry existentialist but you’ve just handed your own arse to yourself on a plate.
> 
> How disappointing.


I shall wear your (rhetorical) disappointment in me as a badge of honour. Fuck off.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Got where you are fucking right wing asshole trying to defend a women who accused of bully by multiple people by mentioning she is a women of colour
> 
> 
> dishonest point scoring is what your doing you cunt



Identity politics 101.

You know fine well if this was the other way around and it’s was Dianne Abbott you’d be claiming racism, misogyny and the rest of it you dishonest and deluded fucker.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

but Abbot has not been accused of Bullying


but Abbot has been the target of Racism , misogyny and the rest

so what are you trying to say?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Identity politics 101.
> 
> You know fine well if this was the other way around and it’s was Dianne Abbott you’d be claiming racism, misogyny and the rest of it you dishonest and deluded fucker.



Who has Dianne Abbott bullied and what did she do? I'm aware of no accusations - which makes your point fucking meaningless. If she'd bullied someone then it would be quite in order to criticize her and a lot of people on here doubtless would. But she hasn't and you're making shit up.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Identity politics 101.
> 
> You know fine well if this was the other way around and it’s was Dianne Abbott you’d be claiming racism, misogyny and the rest of it you dishonest and deluded fucker.


What, you mean in EXACTLY the way YOU are doing in regard to Patel? You really are that transparent...


----------



## JimW (Mar 8, 2020)

Now master logician Marty1 has won the Internet are we obliged to usher in his wet lettuce Fourth Reich?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> but Abbot has not been accused of Bullying
> 
> 
> but Abbot has been the target of Racism , misogyny and the rest
> ...


I think we all know what he's trying to say. And he could say it so much more easily by just putting the words "Right wing cunt" in his user description.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Identity politics 101.
> 
> You know fine well if this was the other way around and it’s was Dianne Abbott you’d be claiming racism, misogyny and the rest of it you dishonest and deluded fucker.


Let me help you out here. Many years ago Diane Abbott made the decision to send her son to a very expensive private school, paying for it with the dosh she was creaming in at the time cuddling up to Michael Portillo on the telly. She got a fair bit of grief for it and was accused of hypocrisy by 
'many on the left'. 

afaik Abbott hasn't been accused of bullying. 

hth.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

and using Farage a guy who own party has holocost deniers within its ranks

along with Conspircy loons and member who have links to the Alt Right

is a weird champion for someone to use to highlight racisim


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think we all know what he's trying to say. And he could say it so much more easily by just putting the words "Right wing cunt" in his user description.



Im probably more liberal left leaning than you, you old windbag.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Im probably more liberal left leaning than you, you old windbag.



Oh please do give us your Credentials comrade Fuckwit


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think we all know what he's trying to say. And he could say it so much more easily by just putting the words "Right wing cunt" in his user description.


Need to add boring to that description.  At least previous far right twats were good for a bit of entertainment (anyone remember the onarchy thread?). 

I think part of Marty's strategy is to bore us into submission.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Im probably more liberal left leaning than you, you old windbag.


Brilliant! (Laughing smiley)


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Im probably more liberal left leaning than you, you old windbag.


Then you have a very peculiar way of showing it, you wet-behind-the-ears blowhard.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Im probably more liberal left leaning than you, you old windbag.


If you're so liberal left you must surely have defended diane Abbott from the daily barrage of racist and sexist abuse she faces. Can you give us some examples? 

(Pretty sure I'm on ignore so could someone put this to him for me?)


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

> If you're so liberal left you must surely have defended diane Abbott from the daily barrage of racist and sexist abuse she faces. Can you give us some examples?
> 
> (Pretty sure I'm on ignore so could someone put this to him for me?)



no problem


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Oh please do give us your Credentials comrade Fuckwit



I don’t have to virtue signal to a spineless cunt like you.

But if I did - it would be myself who’d have more justification in calling others on here ‘far right’ than those who throw the phrase around like confetti when faced with their own bs.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t have to virtue signal to a spineless cunt like you.
> 
> But if I did - it would be myself who’d have more justification in calling others on here ‘far right’ than those who throw the phrase around like confetti when faced with their own bs.


So you say. Rather boringly frequently. And yet, despite your posting history indicating almost exactly the opposite, you are strangely coy about substantiating it. Perhaps you think we're going to take your word for it _laughs hysterically_


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t have to virtue signal to a spineless cunt like you.
> 
> But if I did - it would be myself who’d have more justification in calling others on here ‘far right’ than those who throw the phrase around like confetti when faced with their own bs.




Can i suggest something if you really not conviced your bullshit is coming across as right wing try taking a look at your own post count 


We will wait


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Remarkable.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 8, 2020)

I mean whatever the intent behind it, it really shouldn't be controversial to say that it was an error to depict patel as a cow


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

Even if he didn't realise you'd think someone at some stage would have pointed out how dodgy it looked.


----------



## JimW (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t have to virtue signal to a spineless cunt like you.
> 
> But if I did - it would be myself who’d have more justification in calling others on here ‘far right’ than those who throw the phrase around like confetti when faced with their own bs.


"virtue signal", part of the go-to lexicon of every online liberal lefty and in no way spillover from your interesting YouTube subscriptions


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> "virtue signal", part of the go-to lexicon of every online liberal lefty and in no way spillover from your interesting YouTube subscriptions


Careful or he'll call you a cuck next


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm still waiting to see if its "i know a black guy"


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Any-way, back on topic.

Does anyone have this full article to post as its mostly behind a paywall?









						Sir Philip Rutnam 'declared war' on Priti Patel, says senior civil servant in new backing for Home Secretary
					

Mandarin tells of officials openly undermining Ms Patel in meetings




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Any-way, back on topic.
> 
> Does anyone have this full article to post as its mostly behind a paywall?
> 
> ...



Its actually dead easy to get past the torygraph paywall but suspect you won't get much help with it on here tbh


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Any-way, back on topic.
> 
> Does anyone have this full article to post as its mostly behind a paywall?
> 
> ...





> A senior civil servant has launched an attack on Sir Philip Rutnam, the Home Office’s former top official, for “declaring war” on Priti Patel, accusing him of having “undermined the integrity” of his profession.
> 
> 
> In an interview with The Telegraph, the mandarin said they had witnessed officials openly undermining Ms Patel in meetings, having apparently “disagreed with what she was trying to do”.
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If it had been just Patel on her own, you might have a point. But it wasn't. It was her and Johnson portrayed in exactly the same way to make a point about the pair of them and how they behave.


OK, but I do feel I have 'a point' here.
Whilst it's true that both Patel & Johnson were are portrayed as bulls (?), only one of them is Hindu. Just because we might regard Patel as a vile, dangerous psychopath doesn't mean we have to accept a critical portrayal that either consciously, or not, draws attention to her faith background. There's plenty to throw at Patel without needing to enter territory that may well alienate a sizeable body of her co-religionists and elicit unwarranted sympathy for her as 'victim'.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks The39thStep.

It’s gone very quiet on this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It’s gone very quiet on this thread all of a sudden.



it gone quite due to you claiming to be a member of the left

without providing any sort of evidence  

and then looking for an article from the telegraph...


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe people are bored of communicating with you, you boring far right cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2020)

This must be the point where _the left _threw in the towel; it's all up, now.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> it gone quite due to you claiming to be a member of the left
> 
> without providing any sort of evidence
> 
> and then looking for an article from the telegraph...



Care to comment on the article?  I know it doesn’t fit your narrative of choice.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Care to comment on the article?  I know it doesn’t fit your narrative of choice.



care to comment on your left lending attitudes

you tiresome blow hard


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2020)

Against the EEC?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Any-way, back on topic.
> 
> Does anyone have this full article to post as its mostly behind a paywall?
> 
> ...


If you're trying to make a point, find your own sources. Don't expect us to do your legwork for you.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Care to comment on the article?  I know it doesn’t fit your narrative of choice.


I suspect is is a typical bit of unattributable briefing - throw some mud at Putnam, and hope that some sticks. And it doesn't really say much - some nameless civil servant has been wheeled out to say "I never saw Patel bulling anyone". Big fucking deal. From the sound of it - and we can only know when the tribunal happens - Putnam has a fairly extensive catalogue of incidents to relate...and his claims have been mirrored by others who have also made documented claims that they were bullied by Patel.

You're looking a lot like someone who's clutching at straws right now.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 9, 2020)

Not all tories think she is wonderful.


----------



## JimW (Mar 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Care to comment on the article?  I know it doesn’t fit your narrative of choice.


Like a chump you can't conceive of the Tories having handy allies in the civil service they can wheel out on demand for a cosy anonymous chat with the house journal.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 9, 2020)

That can't be right, the civil service is all made up of cultural marxist infiltrators, a bit like the left wing sky news. Right marty?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 9, 2020)

I’ve got no time for either Patel or an Oxbridge senior civil servant on circa £180k a year tbh and anyone who has had to work with politicians at a Council level will know that Patels alleged behaviour isn’t anything knew . Senior civil servants have been know to brief against both Labour and the Tories . Theres an inbuilt conservatism towards both pace and change irrespective of who is in office at that level and so called expertise can act as a block against a political agenda. Where the article does send out a message is when it says things are different as the Tories have a massive majority . I think that’s the essence here they want things done and done now. They’ve got be a bit careful though as coronavirus has thrown another plate in the air on top of Brexit, ‘levelling up ‘ and other issues they want to push on with. 
Marty1 what did you mean when you said Patel had been brought in to drain the swamp ? what would that look like and entail ?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I suspect is is a typical bit of unattributable briefing - throw some mud at Putnam, and hope that some sticks. And it doesn't really say much - some nameless civil servant has been wheeled out to say "I never saw Patel bulling anyone". Big fucking deal. From the sound of it - *and we can only know when the tribunal happens *- Putnam has a fairly extensive catalogue of incidents to relate...and his claims have been mirrored by others who have also made documented claims that they were bullied by Patel.



Correct, so its all speculation at present but personally - based off Rutnam’s piss poor weak video statement to the press
[/QUOTE]


The39thStep said:


> I’ve got no time for either Patel or an Oxbridge senior civil servant on circa £180k a year tbh and anyone who has had to work with politicians at a Council level will know that Patels alleged behaviour isn’t anything knew . Senior civil servants have been know to brief against both Labour and the Tories . Theres an inbuilt conservatism towards both pace and change irrespective of who is in office at that level and so called expertise can act as a block against a political agenda. Where the article does send out a message is when it says things are different as the Tories have a massive majority . I think that’s the essence here they want things done and done now. They’ve got be a bit careful though as coronavirus has thrown another plate in the air on top of Brexit, ‘levelling up ‘ and other issues they want to push on with.
> Marty1 what did you mean when you said Patel had been brought in to drain the swamp ? what would that look like and entail ?



Fwiu, this draining of the swamp business may be to boot out civil servants who were behind frustrating Brexit and who may be trying to frustrate the govt further despite their clear mandate from the electorate.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2020)

the weird thing about marty1 is he not just a  proxy to see what you can get away with on the boards


----------



## existentialist (Mar 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Correct, so its all speculation at present but personally - based off Rutnam’s piss poor weak video statement to the press




Fwiu, this draining of the swamp business may be to boot out civil servants who were behind frustrating Brexit and who may be trying to frustrate the govt further despite their clear mandate from the electorate.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, just fuck off, would you? It's pretty fucking obvious that your heart's not really in it - you're just trotting out this bollocks for effect.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Correct, so its all speculation at present but personally - based off Rutnam’s piss poor weak video statement to the press




Fwiu, this draining of the swamp business may be to boot out civil servants who were behind frustrating Brexit and who may be trying to frustrate the govt further despite their clear mandate from the electorate.
[/QUOTE]
Not sure to what extent they were doing this tbh, Labour yes, Bercow yes, Lib Dems, SNP yes, a third of the Tories yes but no evidence that the civil service played a role.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 10, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure to what extent they were doing this tbh, Labour yes, Bercow yes, Lib Dems, SNP yes, a third of the Tories yes but no evidence that the civil service played a role.



Well, that’s the speculation I’ve read in relation to draining the swamp.

On another note, you mention Bercow as a notable individual who played a part in frustrating Brexit - he was accused of bullying yet Jeremy Corbyn nominated him for a peerage!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Well, that’s the speculation I’ve read in relation to draining the swamp.
> 
> On another note, you mention Bercow as a notable individual who played a part in frustrating Brexit - he was accused of bullying yet Jeremy Corbyn nominated him for a peerage!


Do feel free to stop endlessly banging on about "draining the swamp". This attempt, so beloved of narrow-minded and ignorant right-wingers to just plonk US political culture on top of ours is boring, tedious, and usually completely inaccurate. It also makes you look clueless and like some kind of Trump fanboi.

And it's utterly irrelevant to the ongoing stupidity of Priti Patel.

And, FWIW, in relation to Bercow -"he was accused of bullying" (your own words). Accused. Months down the line and that accusation has amounted to nothing. It'd be a bit like if I accused you of being a silly cunt: it's only an accusation until it's reasonably well proven. Which, TBF, in your case, you do on a daily basis.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Do feel free to stop endlessly banging on about "draining the swamp". This attempt, so beloved of narrow-minded and ignorant right-wingers to just plonk US political culture on top of ours is boring, tedious, and usually completely inaccurate. It also makes you look clueless and like some kind of Trump fanboi.
> 
> And it's utterly irrelevant to the ongoing stupidity of Priti Patel.
> 
> And, FWIW, in relation to Bercow -"he was accused of bullying" (your own words). Accused. Months down the line and that accusation has amounted to nothing. It'd be a bit like if I accused you of being a silly cunt: it's only an accusation until it's reasonably well proven. Which, TBF, in your case, you do on a daily basis.



Please read upthread to understand my reply was in specific response to a question by another poster.  I don’t need a running commentary from you.  Go and get some breakfast and a coffee or something.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Please read upthread to understand my reply was in specific response to a question by another poster.  I don’t need a running commentary from you.  Go and get some breakfast and a coffee or something.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2020)

"Draining the swamp" remains an *utterly shit and Trump-esque* phrase though ....


----------



## Smangus (Mar 10, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Well, that’s the speculation I’ve read in relation to draining the swamp.
> 
> On another note, you mention Bercow as a notable individual who played a part in frustrating Brexit - he was accused of bullying yet Jeremy Corbyn nominated him for a peerage!



The CS didn't attempt to frustrate Brexit - it didn't need to in the slightest. The continual missed deadlines for exit, lack of coherent Gvt policy, parliamentary deadlock, constant changing of priorities,  unrealistic timescales and expectations did that all by themselves. 

The lack of CS action was a result of all this, not the cause of it.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?


Err except that everyone who knows DA - and that's me, and lots of others -know full well that there's absolutely ZERO chance of that happening.
Because, simply she never behaves like that.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree that this is all political point scoring.
> 
> Thank you, we got there in the end though some on here have been doing backflips to dodge the obvious.


Except NO ONE here has agreed that. Stop your ridiculous lies


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Err except that everyone who knows DA - and that's me, and lots of others -know full well that there's absolutely ZERO chance of that happening.
> Because, simply she never behaves like that.



But ... but ... you'd be accusing people of racism if DA was accused of doing something she's never been accused of 

errrrm 

oooh he's being dishonest again


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)

its Ninjaboy bellend anyway


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)

Daily express is usually spot on. Absolute rag. The right shitting in bins.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So who is getting their ‘arse handed back’?
> 
> And you approve of misogyny and racism of PP because DA endured the same?


Evidence, please, of racism and misogyny shown towards Patel, please


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I mean whatever the intent behind it, it really shouldn't be controversial to say that it was an error to depict patel as a cow


I think it was more 'bull in China shop' - but I agree, it really was crass. He is STILL our best cartoonist -by a street - but he really should have known better


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Ta for that, Mr steps
That'll be "the senior civil servant who felt so sure of himself he had to hide behind a Clark of anonymity".-unlike Rutnam


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not all tories think she is wonderful.



That won't play


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Correct, so its all speculation at present but personally - based off Rutnam’s piss poor weak video statement to the press




Fwiu, this draining of the swamp business may be to boot out civil servants who were behind frustrating Brexit and who may be trying to frustrate the govt further despite their clear mandate from the electorate.
[/QUOTE]
There's ZERO evidence that happened, and it would go quite strongly against their ethos


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 19, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I seem to recall that there was a great deal of excitement among Britian's ethnic majority when the then (and indeed, current, Shadow Home Secretary) gave an erroneous figure in an interview in May 2017.
> 
> This more recent incident involving the current Home Secretary does not seem to have created the same level of furore, even though on the face of it, following a terrorist incident she has appeared in the media in the immediate aftermath to repeat a slogan, apparently without understanding what the slogan actually means.
> 
> ...



Irish Starving, Big Tobacco Promoting, Terrorist Supporting: Meet New Home Secretary Priti Patel






*Quite a charge sheet for the holder of 'one of the great offices of state'.*​


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Need to add boring to that description.  At least previous far right twats were good for a bit of entertainment (anyone remember the onarchy thread?).



Now THAT was fun!



> I think part of Marty's strategy is to bore us into submission.



...or into suicide, _a la_ dwyer's "Proof of God's Existence" thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Careful or he'll call you a cuck next



Incels always do that. As if they're not longing to be in a position to be cuckolded!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Err except that everyone who knows DA - and that's me, and lots of others -know full well that there's absolutely ZERO chance of that happening.
> Because, simply she never behaves like that.



Yep. When I met her at the end of last month, she was - as usual - as nice as pie, even when asked hard questions.

I had forgotten how tiny she is, though!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Do you agree with the point made in Farage’s tweet?
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that many on the left would be complaining of racism and misogyny if DA was being accused of bullying, yes?


How many is many? 5? 10? 50?


----------



## philosophical (Mar 23, 2020)

I will repeat something I wrote before. Patel in her own mind simply repeats ad nauseaum the word 'obviously' as enough justification to herself that she must be right.
Like many who use the word, she would crumble if asked 'what do you mean by 'obviously'?'.
It is one of the least empathetic and collaborative words I can think of, and is used in my view as a short cut past explanation, justification, and the chore of providing reason.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep. When I met her at the end of last month, she was - as usual - as nice as pie, even when asked hard questions.
> 
> I had forgotten how tiny she is, though!



As tiny as her opposite number?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2020)

agricola said:


> As tiny as her opposite number?



Yep!


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2020)

Treating Home Office select committee with contempt. Colour me unsurprised:









						Priti Patel - Too Important for Democracy
					

While the Coronavirus pandemic has been raging, a variety of ministers from the Tory top team has been put before the public: designated dep...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 11, 2020)

"I’m sorry if people feel that there have been failings"

Fucksake


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> "I’m sorry if people feel that there have been failings"
> 
> Fucksake


The classic sorrynotsorry. You'd think a competent politic...oh.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 11, 2020)

It was an extraordinary performance. I think I need a shower after putting myself through that. What a nasty smirking piece of shit.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 11, 2020)

Just cannot believe how low these scumbags will go with their meally mouthed, wishy-washy statements. Every time a reporter highlights a failing they come up with a shit side swipe as a deflection. These b*stards need to be held to account and called out on this once the health situation improves.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2020)

“Three hundred thousand and thirty four, nine hundred and seventy four thousand tests carried out.”


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2020)

mauvais said:


> “Three hundred thousand and thirty four, nine hundred and seventy four thousand tests carried out.”


Yeah that got me rather.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2020)

The copper alongside her came across worse. That took some some doing.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> "I’m sorry if people feel that there have been failings"
> 
> Fucksake


Vile, lying, incompetent, spineless, useless, opportunistic fucking Tory shitebag.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The copper alongside her came across worse. That took some some doing.


Amazing figure he gave out about the number of arrests for suspected  domestic violence in the Midlands


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

editor said:


>




the Jacob Zuma of british politics


----------



## Petcha (Apr 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the Jacob Zuma of british politics




The woman doing the signing....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the Jacob Zuma of british politics



OMG, whatever Patel has, it's infectious!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2020)

It's a pretence, this 'herculean effort'. A posture. They are just trying to cover their own arses. A bit of 'yes, we haven't done enough' would have gone a long way.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

the reemergence of Patel is kinda worrying


are they going to attempt to reopen the country next week

not even at the peak death rate

but like Patel cares about the poplulation of the united kingdom


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> but like Patel cares about the population of the united kingdom



Unlike Boris who's done his bit on that score.

Allegedly


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

aye but Patel department is the one trying to force people back to work to process passport applications

when you cannot fly friggin anywhere


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2020)

mauvais said:


> “Three hundred thousand and thirty four, nine hundred and seventy four thousand tests carried out.”



she said not counting the Northern Ireland data, so if NI had conducted minus 300,034,695,009‬ tests then she would have given the correct number


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the reemergence of Patel is kinda worrying
> 
> 
> are they going to attempt to reopen the country next week
> ...


I would be amazed if they changed the conditions of the lockdown next week. My bet would be on an announcement of three more weeks like this. 

As for Patel's appearance, well, Raab is shit, Gove's self-isolating. I guess it was a case of 'you do it' 'no, you do it'. 

Bet Patel won't be put up again.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2020)

agricola said:


> she said not counting the Northern Ireland data, so if NI had conducted minus 300,034,695,009‬ tests then she would have given the correct number


tbf, after a slow start, they've certainly picked up impressively. 

Thing is, even with the correct number, she announced it as if it were something impressive. It's about 20 per cent of the total German tests.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fucking hell to think they have a pop at Diane Abbot and numbers.


----------



## maomao (Apr 11, 2020)

She was fucking terrible. Her stupidity shines through. 'Patients have been hospital' and 'they will get the tests that you need'. She can't make one end of a sentence agree with the other.


----------



## elbows (Apr 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Amazing figure he gave out about the number of arrests for suspected  domestic violence in the Midlands



Was it 400 arrests in 2 weeks? I wrote it down but havent had time to go back and make sure I got it right.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 11, 2020)

Well. On reflection we're being a little unfair on our part-time home secretary. Who needs PPE. Or tests...



> “And to help us all look out for those who need help, we have created a symbol of hope - a handprint with a heart on - so that people can easily show that we will not tolerate abuse as a society, and that we stand in solidarity with victims of domestic abuse.”


...

when you can have a symbol of hope. a handprint with a heart on.

Is that actually for real?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> Was it 400 arrests in 2 weeks? I wrote it down but havent had time to go back and make sure I got it right.


Yes, the headline figures are on the BBC webpage but not the dates


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> She was fucking terrible. Her stupidity shines through. 'Patients have been hospital' and 'they will get the tests that you need'. She can't make one end of a sentence agree with each other.


Yes I was wincing at those she isn't the most fluent speaker that is certainly clear.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Amazing figure he gave out about the number of arrests for suspected  domestic violence in the Midlands



was this not highlighted by charities and official bodies in advance of the lock down


How many people did the government, social services and the police let down in the course of 3 weeks

Crime is down because its not be monitored


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> She was fucking terrible. Her stupidity shines through. 'Patients have been hospital' and 'they will get the tests that you need'. She can't make one end of a sentence agree with the other.


Or indeed one end of a number.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 11, 2020)

mauvais said:


> “Three hundred thousand and thirty four, nine hundred and seventy four thousand tests carried out.”



Good job Dianne Abbot didn't say that eh?

Wtf was she actually trying to say? I can't bear to watch it.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm not sorry for kicking you in the face, but I'm sorry you don't like it (because I do!).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Good job Dianne Abbot didn't say that eh?
> 
> Wtf was she actually trying to say? I can't bear to watch it.


Worldometer have decoded it to 334,974

So she went wrong right at the start. I think I can see the process by which this happened. She made that blip at the start instead of saying three hundred and thirty four thousand. The car crash that followed was the result of her refusal at that point to admit the error and start again as a normal person would.

They're extraordinary people in many ways.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

After today's catastrophe, Stanley Unwin will be taking over the next press conference for Priti Patel


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

editor said:


> After today's catastrophe, Stanley Unwin will be taking over the next press conference for Priti Patel


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 11, 2020)

Aye, that's a cabinet of the best of the best. My arse.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 11, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The classic sorrynotsorry. You'd think a competent politic...oh.



it’s not a classic sorry not sorry, it’s a jump the shark sorry not sorry


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it’s not a classic sorry not sorry, it’s a jump the shark sorry not sorry


Imagine if a crack media team had spent days trying to get a psychopath to apologise for mass murder.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 11, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I seem to recall that there was a great deal of excitement among Britian's ethnic majority when the then (and indeed, current, Shadow Home Secretary) gave an erroneous figure in an interview in May 2017.
> 
> This more recent incident involving the current Home Secretary does not seem to have created the same level of furore, even though on the face of it, following a terrorist incident she has appeared in the media in the immediate aftermath to repeat a slogan, apparently without understanding what the slogan actually means.
> 
> ...



And now:

 *Priti Patel*: 'there have been _300,034 974,000_ tests (for Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) carried out'


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 11, 2020)

An ingenious way to massage the figures, make up a whole new numbering system.  Didn't see that coming did we. Innovative.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the reemergence of Patel is kinda worrying
> 
> 
> are they going to attempt to reopen the country next week
> ...




They’re running out of stooges.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 11, 2020)

Watched some of the press conference. She really didnt like the question about people going hungry now and the long term economic effects of the virus.
She is a Tory.

I start throwing things at my computer screen when I hear Tories going on about the "national" effort to defeat the virus and the "brilliant" NHS.

And the copper going on about this countries tradition of policing by consent.

Ive seen a lot of private security gaurds walking around the more expensive parts of the West End recently. Looks to me that some policing is being offloaded to private security firms.

Agree with posters about her messing up the bit about the figures and the non apology about PPE.

How did these people get elected? Im also worried the new Labour leader Starmer is going to let the Tories off the hook.

After watching this Im scared about the future once the pandemic is over.


----------



## gosub (Apr 11, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> They’re running out of stooges.



Nonsense, in case of emergencies there is always Chris Grayling


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I would be amazed if they changed the conditions of the lockdown next week. My bet would be on an announcement of three more weeks like this.
> 
> As for Patel's appearance, well, Raab is shit, Gove's self-isolating. I guess it was a case of 'you do it' 'no, you do it'.
> 
> Bet Patel won't be put up again.


It will be a great indication of the others health if she does head it up again.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 11, 2020)

gosub said:


> Nonsense, in case of emergencies there is always Chris Grayling


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2020)

Why has Bill Cash' Twitter been suspended? 

I don't care I just find it strange.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2020)

Just hoping for a funny explanation.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 12, 2020)

That non-apology about insufficient PPE was just insulting to everyone. Absolutely appalling.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> was this not highlighted by charities and official bodies in advance of the lock down
> 
> 
> How many people did the government, social services and the police let down in the course of 3 weeks
> ...


Probably as its  part of pandemic  action planning and risk assessment which larger charities and official bodies are nornally involved with. I know in previous pandemic  training exercises that  the Council, Police, Health, Third Sector etc that I was involved in this came up, also school closures, custody officers being infected, community cohesion., child welfare concerns etc. So if you are thinking it came out of the blue no.The extra money (which as always in the case of domestic abuse is insufficient for an area thats never been properly funded and frequently cut,  would have been earmarked weeks ago and released as soon as Councils , DV charites and Police sent in the data. 

Can't answer your second question prob millions but the same question is pertinent to many many countries tbh especially the personal economic ramifications and the failure to enforce safe working conditions.

There's no reason to think that crime isnt being monitored what so ever. If anything its a data rich area , the normal and more pertinent  question would be too what extent is it being effectively tackled. Crime patterns will change in situations like this, they can't be predicted entirely but they are usually modelled  ie online fraud /selling bogus cures will rise, deception thefts if people are in the garden front or back could increase, deception of vulnerable people could increase by people saying they'll go shopping for them  and then not returning, assaults or abuse towards ethnic groups blamed for carrying the virus was an issue here and has been in other countries, assaults outside the home will probably fall due to no night time economy, street robbery might decrease. Then there are aggravating and mitigating factors over theft ie drug and alcohol treatment services being able to operate or not, neighbour disputes ie will community cohesion and sticking together prevail or will lockdown make it worse. all sorts of scenarios so any response has to be  dynamic. Then of course there is the possible scenario of unrest/food shortages ad infinitum. .


----------



## agricola (Apr 12, 2020)

gosub said:


> Nonsense, in case of emergencies there is always Chris Grayling



They are really missing him at the moment; if this had happened under May then he would have done every press conference, making a horrific pigs ear of every second but staying there whilst the rest of the government sheltered behind him.  Probably its a good thing for the country that he isn't a minister though, as more people would have died though from putting their foot through the TV.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

agricola said:


> They are really missing him at the moment; if this had happened under May then he would have done every press conference, making a horrific pigs ear of every second but staying there whilst the rest of the government sheltered behind him.  Probably its a good thing for the country that he isn't a minister though, as more people would have died though from putting their foot through the TV.


What _has_ happened to him? I mean, he must be fucking* something* up in the background, out of sight of the media...


----------



## agricola (Apr 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> What _has_ happened to him? I mean, he must be fucking* something* up in the background, out of sight of the media...



Going to be on the Intelligence and Security Committee of the Commons, apparently.  Though he could just have been told to guard a bee in the basement.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> That non-apology about insufficient PPE was just insulting to everyone. Absolutely appalling.


There was a doctor from Bradford on the BBC a little while ago really criticising this. He basically said anyone who uses the phrase "I'm sorry you feel that way" is lying they aren't sorry and it's not an apology.

I cheered!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

agricola said:


> Going to be on the Intelligence and Security Committee of the Commons, apparently.  Though he could just have been told to guard a bee in the basement.


I suppose he'd be useful on an intelligence committee as a kind of warning - "and THAT _points at the gleaming Graylingpate_ is what lack of intelligence looks like. This is why we need intelligence".


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

LOL


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

little_legs said:


> LOL



I'm a bit of a twitter dunce, so am struggling to look at Hewertson's posting history to find out whether she's doing irony, or is for real...


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm a bit of a twitter dunce, so am struggling to look at Hewertson's posting history to find out whether she's doing irony, or is for real...



Sadly real I think


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Sadly real I think


Oh good. Then I shall follow her


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm a bit of a twitter dunce, so am struggling to look at Hewertson's posting history to find out whether she's doing irony, or is for real...



19 year old Instagram Tory Brexit party girl with big tits and blond hair. 
I googled so you don't have to.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

Thick as mince. And that's putting it kindly.


----------



## prunus (Apr 12, 2020)

The biggest cunt in government steeplechase continues with a fine effort here from the Home Secretary 
Patel refuses to take children from Greek camps threatened by Covid-19


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> 19 year old Instagram Tory Brexit party girl with big tits and blond hair.
> I googled so you don't have to.
> 
> Thanks for that.


You're right: there were a LOT of photos of her with her tits. Which is partly what made me think it might be a spoof account . Perhaps I just thought that Tory women didn't have tits...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2020)

Petcha said:


>




I like the comment that she should apologise for the error but would probably say she's sorry we feel she got it wrong.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2020)

There are better ways of critiquing women in politics than some of the comments on this page.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

keybored said:


> There are better ways of critiquing women in politics than some of the comments on this page.


The way you said that suggests you think that her gender has been a feature of the criticism. Which hasn't been my experience...


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2020)

keybored said:


> There are better ways of critiquing women in politics than some of the comments on this page.





existentialist said:


> The way you said that suggests you think that her gender has been a feature of the criticism. Which hasn't been my experience...





existentialist said:


> You're right: there were a LOT of photos of her with her tits. Which is partly what made me think it might be a spoof account . Perhaps I just thought that Tory women didn't have tits...


The 'her' in that last quote not referring to Patel but then keybored's point was about women in politics in general.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

Wtf does her gender have to do with it?

She's an incompetent cunt. I'd say the same about a male home secretary.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

Sue said:


> The 'her' in that last quote not referring to Patel but then keybored's point was about women in politics in general.


I'm sorry, but if those comments about someone who purports to comment about politics on Twitter are being used to suggest that gender is being used about Patel, then that's bullshit.

Someone posts about Patel on Twitter - someone who, when one goes to find out if it's for real or not, has a linked Instagram page full of photos in which her cleavage features heavily. To comment on that, as an aspect of whoever that person is, is NOT commenting on "women in politics". At worst, it's commenting on some idiot who might think of herself as a "woman in politics".

I have always been very careful when slagging off politicians like Patel not to let her gender (or her ethnicity) be part of the issue, because it's irrelevant.

Anyone who's trying to conflate anything else I say with the idea that I am doing otherwise is reaching pretty fucking hard. And can get stuffed, frankly.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm sorry, but if those comments about someone who purports to comment about politics on Twitter are being used to suggest that gender is being used about Patel, then that's bullshit.
> 
> Someone posts about Patel on Twitter - someone who, when one goes to find out if it's for real or not, has a linked Instagram page full of photos in which her cleavage features heavily. To comment on that, as an aspect of whoever that person is, is NOT commenting on "women in politics". At worst, it's commenting on some idiot who might think of herself as a "woman in politics".
> 
> ...


Wasn't gonna single you out because a few posts on this page are borderline Nuts Magazine, but do you really think political affiliation and bust size are linked? 



existentialist said:


> Perhaps I just thought that Tory women didn't have tits...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

<deleted> On second thoughts, I'm not even going down this fucking rabbithole.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

was she not on Question time once crying that she would have to vote for the Brexit Party and not the Torys


I'm not talking about Patel BTW



reading further into it she is an online Tory activist
so her politics can be called into question as she was more than likely recruited for the just a normal girl who vote tory look
instagram feed also adds to this rather cynical push to grab votes


----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2020)

Patel is more mendacious than incompetent.
She came up with the idea of trying to starve the Irish into submission remember.
Utter scum whatever he gender or ethnicity.

Edit 'her'


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd never seen her do a public performance. Yes, Diane Abbott was a bit 'unsure' on numbers, but her heart was always in the right place I think. This person doesn't appear to have an appealing bone in her body. And that's not being sexist or racist. Neither of which I am. She just came across as terrifyingly awful and useless. This whole thing has been so terribly mismanaged. I know South Korea and New Zealand are a bit smaller than us but they seem to have sorted this out a little more competently than this shower.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2020)

Diane Abbott messed up the numbers when unexpectedly put on the spot, Priti Patel carefully prepared her fuck up and even had it written down.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Diane Abbott messed up the numbers when unexpectedly put on the spot, Priti Patel carefully prepared her fuck up and even had it written down.


And, TBH, the numbers thing is a bit of a sideshow - the REALLY telling thing was the sorrynotsorry business about PPE. Numbers = stupid. non-apology = evil.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

As posted above Priti Patel isn't interested in refugees. 









						Patel refuses to take children from Greek camps threatened by Covid-19
					

The home secretary has ignored pleas from charities, as refugees already accepted to join family in the UK are trapped in travel chaos




					www.theguardian.com
				




Here is something the government could do. Help refugees trapped on Greek Islands come here. She would rather they die than help desparate people stuck in over  crowded camps. If the virus gets hold in the camps a lot will die. Solve one of her problems as home secretary.

And this government despite praising the "brilliant" NHS which contains a lot of recent migrants is still forging ahead with its "points based" immigration policy.

Id say she is a right winger. Make no mistake when this pandemic is over she will be busy deporting people and pursuing her anti immigrant agenda.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

Government: we don't want "low-skilled" workers after the pandemic - Free Movement
					

Home Office says that the kind of "low-skilled" migrant workers keeping the show on the road during the coronavirus crisis will not be welcome afterwards



					www.freemovement.org.uk
				




Same time as Priti Patel is saying the NHS is brilliant the government makes it clear with Brexit that "low skilled" ( during the pandemic "key workers") wont be welcome here.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

prunus said:


> The biggest cunt in government steeplechase continues with a fine effort here from the Home Secretary
> Patel refuses to take children from Greek camps threatened by Covid-19


Truly shows the extent of her humanity.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Patel is more mendacious than incompetent.
> She came up with the idea of trying to starve the Irish into submission remember.
> Utter scum whatever he gender or ethnicity.
> 
> Edit 'her'


Patel is a lethal combination of incompetence, mendacity and evil. Taking those backwards, she doesn't give a shit about fucking up people's lives, she'll happily lie her arse off about the thing she doesn't give a shit about, and she will only have the vaguest understanding of the issues involved.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2020)

She's just proudly informed the nation that shoplifting has fallen during the lockdown.

It's because most fucking shops are fucking shut, you imbecile.









						WATCH: Priti Patel ridiculed after announcing ‘shoplifting is down’ com...
					

Home secretary Priti Patel's announcement that the level of shoplifting has fallen compared to the year before has baffled viewers of...




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Apr 25, 2020)

That's fantastic. 😄


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just when I'd met some grafters who were gonna nick me some nice clobber aswell.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> She's just proudly informed the nation that shoplifting has fallen during the lockdown.
> 
> It's because most fucking shops are fucking shut, you imbecile.


She has a cunning knack of drilling through the distractions to get to the real meat of the matter, though. Global pandemic almost-worst-case-infectious disease? NHS creaking at the seams from years of punishment at her own party's hands? A series of flat-footed schoolboy errors in policy from start to finish. No, we're cracking down on petty crime. If we had a handle on the shoplifting problem, Covid-19 wouldn't get a look-in. It'll see what we're doing to those damn shoplifters and bugger off back to the wishy-washy liberal swamp it came from. In China.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> She's just proudly informed the nation that shoplifting has fallen during the lockdown.
> 
> It's because most fucking shops are fucking shut, you imbecile.



It's not even true. I was speaking to a friend yesterday evening and her local corner shop is getting a hammering from addicts/homeless types who are stealing from them with impunity. They are too afraid to come out from behind the plasic screens to accost them.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2020)

It's actually down by 300,034 974,000%


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> She's just proudly informed the nation that shoplifting has fallen during the lockdown.
> 
> It's because most fucking shops are fucking shut, you imbecile.
> 
> ...


"crime can't crack itself"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2020)

In a much-needed boost to the restaurant trade, the number of people running off without paying their bill has reached zero


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2020)

We should get news as to whether she's an evil, psychopathic, stubborn bully (or not) in the coming days.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> We should get news as to whether she's an evil, psychopathic, stubborn bully (or not) in the coming days.


Pah, the Cabinet Office inquiry will be a brazen whitewash. I suspect they won't even admit to "minor failings" or anything regrettable. All a fuss about nothing.

The employment tribunal could be more interesting.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> We should get news as to whether she's an evil, psychopathic, stubborn bully (or not) in the coming days.



On tenterhooks.  Who knows what the outcome will be...



> He added: "It tells you everything that is wrong with investigations under the Ministerial Code that a process which is not written down, which contains no rights for those who might complain, that is determined in secret, alone by a prime minister who has already pledged his allegiance to the minister in advance, and which allows no right to transparency or challenge for anyone who complained, would then be leaked on the evening before the home secretary is due to appear before the Home Affairs Select Committee."


----------



## mauvais (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't actually know if this is true or a joke - who can tell any more:


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2020)

Oh dear.


----------



## Petcha (May 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Oh dear.




How in the actual fuck is she holding such a senior position in government. She's actually got a screw loose.


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2020)

Very slight sidetrack but i think this article comes close to the issue at hand. Johnson has surrounded himself with weak people beacuse he is afraid himself of anyone who might actually stand up to him:









						Opinion | The U.K. Needs a Real Government, Not Boris Johnson’s Puppet Cabinet (Published 2020)
					

This prime minister has set his government up to fail. We can’t afford that right now.




					www.nytimes.com
				






Spoiler: NY Times article



LONDON — On the day a paler, thinner, notably less boisterous Boris Johnson returned to work after his near-death coronavirus experience, a Tory member of Parliament tweeted a GIF of a magnificent lion perched on a mountaintop, his mane blowing in the wind. “Good to see @BorisJohnson back at the helm!” he wrote.
This fawning sycophancy is not the norm in British politics. We haven’t, on the whole, run Trumpian courts, or implied that our prime ministers are kings among men. And yet, unusual and unwelcome as the adulation was, the tweeter had a point.
Mr. Johnson’s cabinet is so markedly weak, with so few politicians of intellect and experience, that the prime minister’s absence for nearly a month left an alarming void. A shifting cast of ministers stood in for him at the daily pandemic press briefings, with performances ranging from mortifying to faltering or defensive to occasionally, thankfully, competent.
The lack of depth in the cast around this cabinet table was mercilessly displayed, as was the nervousness of many of those obliged to face public interrogation at such a critical time. Some, like the new chancellor, Rishi Sunak, could handle their own briefs, but not one felt able or authorized to even begin to address the big questions Britain now wants answered: What is the route out of lockdown, and how should deaths be balanced against isolation, loneliness, futures and jobs? All those queries were diverted, with evident relief, to the stock response: We’ll have to wait until the boss gets back.

Against that background of anxious, stalling stand-ins, Mr. Johnson’s reappearance has, indeed, felt like the welcome return of a big beast. The country needs a leader. But his dominance is no accident. It’s the consequence of the deliberate choice he made after he became Conservative Party leader last year to expel principled opponents within the party and to surround himself with smaller characters, ones who will neither threaten nor challenge him, politicians chosen on the whole more for their malleability and their loyalty to Mr. Johnson’s Brexit project than for their talent.

Mr. Johnson’s calculation then was that the quality of his cabinet was pretty much immaterial. His priority was to deliver Brexit and economic policies that the Conservatives’ new Brexit-supporting voters were demanding. That would be driven by Mr. Johnson’s small team of political advisers in No. 10 Downing Street, led by his ruthless, controlling, Machiavellian chief adviser, Dominic Cummings.

In this centralization of power, a core group of insiders and allies would decide the government’s agenda and come up with the ideas and the strategies for carrying it out. The job of cabinet ministers would be to do, meekly, as they were told.
No opposition was permitted. Senior, able Tory politicians of independent spirit were passed over and exiled to the backbenches. Any cabinet ministers who imagined they were strong enough to subvert the new system had a harsh lesson in January, when its second-most-senior member, Sajid Javid, then the country’s finance minister and a Johnson ally, was ordered to fire all his advisers and replace them with those appointed by Mr. Cummings. He refused and was forced to resign. A fear of breaching the line has haunted the remaining ministers and encouraged timidity ever since.
The onslaught of the coronavirus has revealed how dangerous it is to deliberately weaken the cabinet in this way. In Mr. Johnson’s absence, his alternative power center at No. 10 could not hold. Not only did its principal members, including Mr. Cummings, fall sick themselves, but in this emergency, political advisers couldn’t take the place of an absent prime minister. Britain needed and wanted to see powerful public figures in the lead. What we got were politicians anxious about the future verdict of their puppeteers.

Britain needs better than this as it faces the most petrifying, unpredictable, multifaceted calamity in three generations. The breadth of the problem demands as much wisdom, competence and insight as can be brought into Downing Street. Last week, Mr. Johnson promised to consult widely, even with the opposition. He should extend that to where it counts, to a temporary cabinet and government of all the best and tested Tory talents.
Instead of contriving an obedient cabinet, he should model himself on those previous prime ministers who included rivals and ex-leaders in their governments, knowing that the vexations of resistance, argument and persuasion were a price worth paying for averting errors, clarifying problems, and learning from those who had been scalded by earlier crises.
Many ex-ministers would respond to a call to serve for a short time in the national interest. Jeremy Hunt, the former health secretary, could help expand the National Health Service. The former chancellors Kenneth Clarke and Philip Hammond and former prime ministers John Major and David Cameron could deploy their knowledge of financial crises and banks that won’t lend. Mr. Javid would be an infinitely better home secretary than the inadequate Priti Patel, and the critical backbencher Tom Tugendhat could run the Foreign Office. Mr. Johnson’s predecessor as prime minister, Theresa May, could use her best quality, her famed attention to detail, to oversee food and support for the shielded and vulnerable or the delivery of personal protective equipment.
Would this even be legal? Yes, easily: Technically, a member of the cabinet must be in the Parliament. Those who aren’t  currently M.P.s could be appointed to the House of Lords, a step the prime minister is empowered to take. If the most anonymous and mediocre half of the cabinet were replaced by names like these, the caliber of the executive would soar overnight. Notable former politicians who didn’t wish to join — or were from other parties — say, Tony Blair, Gordon Brown or William Hague — could form an advisory panel. If Mr. Johnson worried that his temporary coronavirus cabinet would impede Brexit, its members could agree not to interfere with that.
None of this, of course, is likely to happen. Mr. Johnson dislikes sharing the limelight. That’s one reason the most experienced member of his cabinet, Michael Gove, wasn’t picked to deputize for him while he was out sick. But it is in Mr. Johnson’s self-interest, as well as the country’s, to act, for one notable reason.
His path to the top has been based on a simple strategy: He’s not a knowledgeable, able, policy-driven leader. He’s an optimistic figurehead who prefers an easy life and gets competent people beneath him to do the actual work. That strategy risks falling apart now because neither Mr. Johnson’s narrow group of advisers nor the ministers he appointed for their loyalty are the people best qualified to handle the grave perils ahead. He should broaden his base and stop his chief adviser, Mr. Cummings, ruling by fear. Britain doesn’t require a lion in this moment; it needs a leader with the humility and confidence to recruit every necessary talent to this fight.


----------



## MrCurry (May 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Very slight sidetrack but i think this article comes close to the issue at hand. Johnson has surrounded himself with weak people beacuse he is afraid himself of anyone who might actually stand up to him:



That is, of course, the real reason feeble minded bullies like Patel end up in positions of power in Boris’s team - because they can be controlled from above and it keeps the real power concentrated right where Boris wants it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> That is, of course, the real reason feeble minded bullies like Patel end up in positions of power in Boris’s team - because they can be controlled from above and it keeps the real power concentrated right where Boris wants it.



I think it's more a case of these are the smartest people the tory right has to offer. The rest of them are basically just large blobs of yeast with expense accounts.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> That is, of course, the real reason feeble minded bullies like Patel end up in positions of power in Boris’s team - because they can be controlled from above and it keeps the real power concentrated right where Boris wants it.





SpookyFrank said:


> I think it's more a case of these are the smartest people the tory right has to offer. The rest of them are basically just large blobs of yeast with expense accounts.


I think it's a combination of both of these - it suits the chain of command to have pond life for underlings, and all the more so if they're compromised pond life who know they'd better toe the party line if they are to be forgiven for their past sins.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 5, 2020)

Bullies are useful to management. Used to push the bullying and blame down the hierarchy. Most bullies know and thrive on this situation, legitimises them in their own mind. Cunts the lot of 'em.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

She is such a horrible person wish I could say it out loud but if I did that i would be called racist for telling the truth


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> She is such a horrible person wish I could say it out loud but if I did that i would be called racist for telling the truth


 
Fuck off.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> She is such a horrible person wish I could say it out loud but if I did that i would be called racist for telling the truth


Whatever she is, her ethnicity is irrelevant. Also, fuck off.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

Im just saying it as it is if you dick heads don't like my view which is right don't read them or reply to them you fuck off


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2020)

lol


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

awww it's going to last such a short time and we were just getting to know it


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Im just saying it as it is if you dick heads don't like my view which is right don't read them or reply to them you fuck off


We were here first. How about YOU fuck off?


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

Well how about you fuck off you fucking waste of space can you not read were I told you funking idiots that if you don't like the truth don't reply fucking twat


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Well how about you fuck off you funking waste of space can you not read were I told you funking idiots that if you don't like the truth don't reply funking twat


Tell you what, let's both fuck off. You first.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Can we reply if we DO like the truth?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Tell you what, let's both fuck off. You first.


No I think the fucking twat who is you should fuck off first


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


>



How about you fuck off


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Truth seekers whose views is right are very fucking angry nowadays


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> No I think the fucking twat who is you should fuck off first


Ah. I don't agree. Shall we just stay here and say "fuck" to each other a lot?


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Can we reply if we DO like the truth?


Just go away if you don't like the truth if you don't like it don't read it


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

You've not quite got the hang of bulletin boards yet have you?


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Just go away if you don't like the truth if you don't like it don't read it


What did you say?


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

It said go away and if you don't like the truth you can just unread it.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2020)

Ooer, it's kicking off, internet hard-man fash ahoy


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

There are downsides to kids not being at school now


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> How about you fuck off



Funk you, muddy fun-ster.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ah. I don't agree. Shall we just stay here and say "fuck" to each other a lot?


What a stupid idiot what part of don't reply if you don't agree is so hard for you to understand


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 5, 2020)

What's all this _language_? Goodness, you rude little pixies.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> What a stupid idiot what part of don't reply if you don't agree is so hard for you to understand


Oh, I _understand_. I just don't give a fuck what you think.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> What a stupid idiot what part of don't reply if you don't agree is so hard for you to understand



But you're not agreeing with us first so why don't you not reply if YOU don't agree??

You've not thought this through have you?


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2020)

This is a discussion forum, you golf ball.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> There are downsides to kids not being at school now


F off your the kid Same with everyone else who won't stop replying seriously shut up


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2020)

This is going well.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Can we keep this one?


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> This is a discussion forum, you golf ball.


I know that if people want to discuss thing how the hell can we do that if we have fucking idiots who don't agree with something and tells them to f off. I'm just defending myself against these idiots


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 5, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> you golf ball


That's better.


----------



## Poot (May 5, 2020)

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> I know that if people want to discuss thing how the hell can we do that if we have fucking idiots who don't agree with something and tells them to f off. I'm just defending myself against these idiots


Who, moi????


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Who, moi????


What is it with you you seriously don't you know when to shut up


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> F off your the kid Same with everyone else who won't stop replying seriously shut up



You're going to have to learn that we HATE politically correct lefties on here.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> What is it with you you seriously don't you know when to shut up


And yet...every time _I_ say something, you can't help but respond.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> What is it with you you seriously don't you know when to shut up


tbh i think 10 posts should be your limit for any social media site


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> What did you say?


Oh right you're so fucking stupid you can't read 🙄


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> I know that if people want to discuss thing how the hell can we do that if we have fucking idiots who don't agree with something and tells them to f off. I'm just defending myself against these idiots



Hang on, I told you to fuck off after your first post. You thought bringing race into the discussion was valid. It isn't. 

You need a big boy nap.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> And yet...every time _I_ say something, you can't help but respond.


Its called defending myself against a fucking dick head


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Oh right you're so fucking stupid you can't read 🙄


he said, communicating by writing.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Its called defending myself against a fucking dick head


yeh but you've come unarmed to a battle of wits


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Hang on, I told you to fuck off after your first post. You thought bringing race into the discussion was valid. It isn't.
> 
> You need a big boy nap.


Go fuck off you waste of space and take the dick heads with you you don't like it move on


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Its called defending myself against a fucking dick head



You're a communist aren't you. I can tell from the swearing


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're a communist aren't you. I can tell from the swearing


it's what lenin would call his windbaggery which gives him away


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

People swore at Lenin a lot - proof positive.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Go fuck off you waste of space and take the dick heads with you you don't like it move on


your insults are repetitive and unimaginative


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> People swore at Lenin a lot - proof positive.


to be fair he was one of russia's best insulters himself


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

couldn't hold a candle against trotsky though, and I see his influence on Arrow16


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

i think we have seen Arrow16's like before and i daresay we shall again


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Oh right you're so fucking stupid you can't read 🙄


But you told me not to read your stuff?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But you told me not to read your stuff?


someone should tell him not to write his stuff any more


----------



## CNT36 (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> F off your the kid Same with everyone else who won't stop replying seriously shut up


They've been like it for years the cunts. Someone posts something they reply. Need to sort themselves out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i think we have seen Arrow16's like before and i daresay we shall again



True enough.

Arrow15 was a right bellend as well.


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2020)

Let's have a row with arrow!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

JimW said:


> Let's have a row with arrow!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> F off your the kid Same with everyone else who won't stop replying seriously shut up


f off? can't you spell 'fuck'?

e2a: soz, been working backwards from this page


----------



## dessiato (May 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Oh dear.



I've watched that twice. I've no idea what she's on about.


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2020)

Hey Arrow can you change your profile picture to the below before you catch a banhammer


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're going to have to learn that we HATE politically correct lefties on here.


Don't like my vew tough luck


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> True enough.
> 
> Arrow15 was a right bellend as well.


I believe you will find you are the bellend f off


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i think 10 posts should be your limit for any social media site


F off dick head


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Have you thought of contibuting to this thread? He's a lefty too, looks quite up your street. 









						David Icke banned off Facebook
					

Anyone got a campaign to annoy this sick asshole? We should start a fuck icke campaign he's a sick fuck making money from disi




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Don't like my vew tough luck


You've not shared your _vew_ though. You literally said you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Arrow16 (May 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Have you thought of contibuting to this thread? He's a lefty too, looks quite up your street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go fucking read something else if you don't like what I say


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> F off dick head


i see you have a very limited vocabulary


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> Go fucking read something else if you don't like what I say


it would be nice if you did say something worth reading.

nice. and unexpected.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it would be nice if you did say something worth reading.
> 
> nice. and unexpected.


He missed his chance. Such anger...


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2020)

Damn it if he had only listen to me

it would make the ban user listed more interesting


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> He missed his chance. Such anger...


it's the limitations on his means of expressing himself which doubtless plays a large role in fomenting the rage he feels. what he needs is a thesaurus. and a life.


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2020)

That was a speedy resolution.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the limitations on his means of expressing himself which doubtless plays a large role in fomenting the rage he feels. what he needs is a thesaurus. and a life.


He probably thinks "thesaurus" is a swear word.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> He probably thinks "thesaurus" is a swear word.


and dictionary


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

Sue said:


> That was a speedy resolution.


He was just a raging ball of directionless spittle.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

fucking lefties they have no place here


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2020)

editor said:


> He was just a raging ball of directionless spittle.


Why are they always so ANGRY?????


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2020)

PC gone mad, or someone gone mad on a PC?


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2020)

JimW said:


> PC gone mad, or someone gone mad on a PC?


"PC happy"  _BANG_


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "PC happy"  _BANG_


Though they may have been phoning at the mouth instead.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2020)

Sue said:


> Why are they always so ANGRY?????



It's a Priti Patel thread, so it's only fitting.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> and dictionary


Dicktionary


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2020)

Arrow16 said:


> She is such a horrible person wish I could say it out loud but if I did that i would be called racist for telling the truth



I hope your willy falls off


----------



## andysays (May 6, 2020)

editor said:


> He was just a raging ball of directionless spittle.



Nothing wrong with that, but he was a *racist* raging ball of directionless spittle.

Someone should have told him that the ban hammer is stronger than even a quiver full of arrows though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

Later today Ms Patel will kill the travel industry. She will announce a quarantine period for arrivals to the UK that should have come about in March. Right now countries that did so in March are about to lift it, but we shall just begin. Of course FlyBe has already gone, and the airports it served were massively damaged by that, now Virgin looks set to be on a knife edge, P&O Ferries too, Eurostar will be shot, hotels and tour operators will be folding, the CAA will need to refund all ATOL protected holidays and so on.

For once it is not wholly Patel’s stupidity that will do this damage, this is Johnson, Hancock and the other dicks in government bowing to the screaming headlines of The Mail et al.

Conservative estimates are if this lasts more than a month it will cost more than one million jobs in the UK.

Joy.


----------



## CNT36 (May 22, 2020)

Very thoughtful preventing our diseased little island from infecting the world.


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Very thoughtful preventing our diseased little island from infecting the world.



This septic isle etc


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2020)

EU nationals at risk of being denied UK citizenship after Home Office creates shock new tests
					

Exclusive: Further evidence will be demanded that EU nationals have been living in the UK legally – even after settled status awarded




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

agricola said:


> EU nationals at risk of being denied UK citizenship after Home Office creates shock new tests
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Further evidence will be demanded that EU nationals have been living in the UK legally – even after settled status awarded
> ...



Those are the type of demands you'd expect from a fascist fucking state.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2020)

surprised no one's mentioned patel's links to the bruges group yet

for those with a strong stomach her 2019 address to the group can be seen here


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised no one's mentioned patel's links to the bruges group yet
> 
> for those with a strong stomach her 2019 address to the group can be seen here




I managed  one minute twenty seconds...but thanks for the challenge!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> That won't play


Sorry, works now, my bad


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2020)

She wielded the victim card in Parliament today, regarding receiving racist abuse in her youth. It didn't seem to answer the question in the slightest, so Dick and Dom will be proud.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesterday's Mirror had it that she was in trouble - to the point of being at risk of the chop - for not defending Cummings over his jaunt up north, but there wasn't much sign of it today.  More's the pity.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 8, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Yesterday's Mirror had it that she was in trouble - to the point of being at risk of the chop - for not defending Cummings over his jaunt up north, but there wasn't much sign of it today.  More's the pity.


Couldn't sack her in the middle of the BLM protests.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Yesterday's Mirror had it that she was in trouble - to the point of being at risk of the chop - for not defending Cummings over his jaunt up north, but there wasn't much sign of it today.  More's the pity.



She was busy defending the clusterfuck that is quarantine. Leaked memo to border force agents says with regards to the forms that must be submitted at the border, they will only attract attention if people put their names down as Mickey Mouse or address as Buckingham Palace, so that’s Nonce Andrew in trouble again should he pass a border...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> She was busy defending the clusterfuck that is quarantine. Leaked memo to border force agents says with regards to the forms that must be submitted at the border, they will only attract attention if people put their names down as Mickey Mouse or address as Buckingham Palace, so that’s Nonce Andrew in trouble again should he pass a border...


There must be some sort of clownavirus that affects these twats - they're all the bloody same, pulling fanciful and (on current track record) unfeasible promises out of their backsides every time they hit a new adversity.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> She wielded the victim card in Parliament today, regarding receiving racist abuse in her youth. It didn't seem to answer the question in the slightest, so Dick and Dom will be proud.


It was an absolute face-palm shocker of a moment: Flo Eshalomi (Vauxhall MP) was saying the UK has a structural racism problem and suggested the Government didn't understand it and didn't know how to deal with it. Patel proved her right by ignoring the question and saying "yeah, well I got called a p**i when I was a kid." 

Matt Handjob then also blatantly ignored a question at the daily briefing about why black people were more likely to get fined for breaches of the lockdown. He nearly fell apart when the journo (Haroon Saddique of the Guardian) ticked him off for saying his name wrong. They don't know how to deal with race and just fall apart whenever they're questioned about it.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2020)

More non genius from the Home Office. 









						Border Force staff 'will face violence' when fingerprinting migrants
					

UK Border Force workers in France will get hurt as a result of a government order, a union says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Couldn't sack her in the middle of the BLM protests.



No, they couldn't, but they could sideline her in preparation for a quiet sacking later.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

Wait, _what?

_


> Answering questions about recent protests linked to the death of George Floyd in the US, Ms Patel turned her fire on Keir Starmer for supposedly not breaking with the policies of his predecessor.
> 
> She said: “I’m saddened that the leader of the opposition has effectively failed to depart from the divisive, hateful, racist politics of its former leader.”
> 
> ...












						Priti Patel calls Jeremy Corbyn's politics 'racist' in House of Commons
					

Attack comes after Labour MPs accused the home secretary of ‘gaslighting’ Bame people by talking of her own experiences of discrimination




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Wait, _what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't she just the nasty, vicious little thug? It makes the stories of her various bullying episodes in Whitehall departments all the more credible - you can see just how she'd do it.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 15, 2020)

Vicious misanthrope. Nightmare of a human being.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

Perfect for a tory Home Secretary then.


----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Wait, _what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know most people will have seen this already, but this is the question from Florence Eshalomi that prompted this escalating series of ministerial rants:



> Vandalism and violence should never be accepted. I too pay tribute to the hard-working officers who have been on the frontline, including officers from my borough of Lambeth, who are often the first to be called whenever there is a protest because of our proximity to central London. Does the Home Secretary actually understand the anger and frustration felt by so many people? Does the Home Secretary recognise that this protest is being led by young people? Does the Home Secretary recognise that there is structural inequality, discrimination and racism in our country? Does the Home Secretary recognise that people want to see action from the Government?
> 
> My son turned three yesterday. I do not want to have to wait until he is a teenager before we see changes in this country. Will the Home Secretary and the Government act now? Black lives matter, and we need to see the Government doing something about that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2020)

The Conservatives are doing their absolute best to make the culture war a lasting and enduring part of political discourse.

Which is just lovely.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Wait, _what?
> 
> _
> 
> ...



To be fair this is on the back of several years when the tories had to do nothing but say 'yeah but Jeremy Corbyn hates Jews' and whatever heinous catastrophe they'd created that week would somehow go away as a result. Hardly a surprise if she still falls back on that big red button now, it's not like independent thought is an option for her.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Conservatives are doing their absolute best to make the culture war a lasting and enduring part of political discourse.
> 
> Which is just lovely.



It's worked well for the Republicans so they've clearly taken a lesson.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> it's not like independent thought is an option for her.



... or intelligence ...


----------



## Humberto (Jun 21, 2020)

The supererogation of successive home-secretaries is plain to see. Just by being there they can claim their beneficence. After all they made it that far, and that is the point. We shall all be converted to the cause: be it ever so worn down. Hatred of others will make it embraceable as we embrace our own helplessness.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 10, 2020)

Doesn't understand, doesn't have a heart or shred of empathy?









						Pressure mounts on Priti Patel over case of 11-year-old at risk of FGM
					

Open letter by former judges, leading politicians and campaigners urges home secretary to grant asylum to Sudanese girl




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Doesn't understand, doesn't have a heart or shred of empathy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for every one that hits the news there'll be hundreds more that don't


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2020)

Patel in the Commons on the Reading attacks recently:



> I too pay tribute to the shocking events that happened...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2020)

She is actually illiterate, isn't she. I'd obviously try to be more sympathetic if it turns out she's dyslexic or something, but given we all know someone writes her speeches etc for her they obviously can't be bothered to proofread what they're writing.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2020)

And she does seem to say the opposite of what a human being would actually say, so I wonder whether she _does _approve of those events because they bring her that bit nearer to bringing in some more illiberal laws.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2020)

Going well then... 









						Civil servant in charge of Priti Patel bullying inquiry 'to be moved'
					

The top civil servant in charge of the bullying inquiry into Home Secretary Priti Patel will reportedly be moved from her post.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Going well then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Cunning Plan. They're going to sneak everybody out of her department, one by one, until there's only her left. And then the PM will announce that the bullying allegations clearly can't be true, because how could Priti "vacant" Patel be bullying *herself*?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It's a Cunning Plan. They're going to sneak everybody out of her department, one by one, until there's only her left. And then the PM will announce that the bullying allegations clearly can't be true, because how could Priti "vacant" Patel be bullying *herself*?



She'd probably try and have herself deported.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> She'd probably try and have herself deported.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2020)

The paper said senior civil servant Helen MacNamara is refusing to exonerate Ms Patel from some of the allegations of bullying, despite Boris Johnson’s aides reportedly wanting to say the inquiry found no conclusive evidence.

This riles me on a number of levels. The main one being, why have a fucking enquiry If you want it fixed? Why spend that money? Just state that you have looked into it and it was all tickedy-boo? These cunts have no grasp at all how much a pound is worth, yet they are entrusted with the finances of the bloody country.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2020)

Priti Patel 'bullying' report will not be published in full, Downing Street says
					

Labour slammed the Tories for 'an outrageous attempt to cover up' Priti Patel's actions after the report was already delayed by several months



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel 'bullying' report will not be published in full, Downing Street says
> 
> 
> Labour slammed the Tories for 'an outrageous attempt to cover up' Priti Patel's actions after the report was already delayed by several months
> ...


There is an inescapable truth here.

If the report contained nothing that remotely incriminated or compromised Patel, they would be only too happy to have it released, and allow the whole business to be consigned to the dustbin of history.

Since they seem to be prepared to invest quite a lot of political capital in continuing to try to suppress it, the implication would seem to be that, whatever it contains, it must be worse than the reputational loss they're incurring by quite so blatantly trying to do so.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2020)

No, there's _really_ nothing to see, move along please.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Since they seem to be prepared to invest quite a lot of political capital in continuing to try to suppress it, the implication would seem to be that, whatever it contains, it must be worse than the reputational loss they're incurring by quite so blatantly trying to do so.



The normal rules don't really apply any more. These people can do what the fuck they like and they know it.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The normal rules don't really apply any more. These people can do what the fuck they like and they know it.



That's a dangerous game they're playing, isn't it though? What happens when the rest of the country decides to follow their shitty example? These people might not working in politics by the time the breakdown that they're encouraging reaches its zenith, but it could still be unpleasant for them unless they've moved out of the country. Although given the current state of the world as a whole, I'm not convinced there will be that many safe havens in foreign places by that time either.

I just don't fucking get these people.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The normal rules don't really apply any more. These people can do what the fuck they like and they know it.


Well, they _think_ they can. Eventually - and I'm willing to admit that I thought the point had been passed a long time ago - they will be called to account, and the whole thing will come crashing down around their (and, sadly, our) ears.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2020)

NoXion said:


> That's a dangerous game they're playing, isn't it though? What happens when the rest of the country decides to follow their shitty example? These people might not working in politics by the time the breakdown that they're encouraging reaches its zenith, but it could still be unpleasant for them unless they've moved out of the country. Although given the current state of the world as a whole, I'm not convinced there will be that many safe havens in foreign places by that time either.
> 
> I just don't fucking get these people.


Daniel Kahneman - System 1 and System 2 Thinking Explained - 6 Min Read - Better Cognitions

It all comes down to belief.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2020)

NoXion said:


> That's a dangerous game they're playing, isn't it though? What happens when the rest of the country decides to follow their shitty example? These people might not working in politics by the time the breakdown that they're encouraging reaches its zenith, but it could still be unpleasant for them unless they've moved out of the country. Although given the current state of the world as a whole, I'm not convinced there will be that many safe havens in foreign places by that time either.
> 
> I just don't fucking get these people.



Cameron's done alright out of his 'fuck everything up then GTFO' gambit tbf.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2020)

A dramatic interpretation of current events in the Home Office:


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

From Squawkbox sorry, but they say exclusive: 









						Exclusive: Priti Patel self-isolating after exposure to C+ civil servant – and putting others at risk
					

Home Secretary in isolation for 10 days after meeting with senior civil servant – but exposure makes mockery of government’s ‘COVID secure’ claims and Patel’s own Twit…




					skwawkbox.org
				




shows her mixing with people at close range with no mask. 

 if true


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> From Squawkbox sorry, but they say exclusive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she really is as stupid as she appears determined to persuade us she is with her behaviour, then I could well imagine her naively taking all kinds of risk. And if she's as much of a victim of her grandiose delusions as she appears determined to persuade us she is, then she probably thinks that being a racist home secretary is enough to scare a Chinese virus away.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

criminal behaviour really, needs someone right at the top of the Home Office to censure her.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> criminal behaviour really, needs someone right at the top of the Home Office to censure her.


 But it's a funny thing: Home Secretaries, almost more than any other Cabinet post, seem to turn into monomaniacal demagogues almost from the instant they take office.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

Indeed, over the last 20 years or more I've been saying that nomatter who we have in government we always get Mussolini as Home Secretary.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, over the last 20 years or more I've been saying that nomatter who we have in government we always get Mussolini as Home Secretary.


I like that 

It was most stark, I think, with Jack Straw, who seemed to turn from a moderately pragmatic, if rather...definite MP into exactly the same kind of write-only autocrat that has preceded and succeeded him in a long and unbroken line.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

yep, he came to mind as I was typing mine


----------



## andysays (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, over the last 20 years or more I've been saying that nomatter who we have in government we always get Mussolini as Home Secretary.


And I bet someone always makes the same joke about them being better suited to Transport...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2020)

I thought the traditional thing in these cases was to slip it out on something 9/11


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, over the last 20 years or more I've been saying that nomatter who we have in government we always get Mussolini as Home Secretary.


Mussolini was far better read than anyone in the current cabinet. Or for that matter any cabinet minister of the past 20 years.


----------



## Spandex (Aug 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But it's a funny thing: Home Secretaries, almost more than any other Cabinet post, seem to turn into monomaniacal demagogues almost from the instant they take office.


I think one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. Within the Civil Service the HO is notorious for being staffed by right wing headbangers. If a minister gets appointed who doesn't really care about the job and just does whatever's suggested to them or if they aren't confident and rely on their Civil Servant's advice then they'll be steered towards the HO's swivel eyed attitude. If the minister has authoritarian leanings to start with the Civil Servants will feed it. It would take a strong willed minister with clear ideas and principles to counter the departmental worldview, and they're so unusual it's unlikely they'd be dumped into the losers role of Home Secretary in the first place.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

Hence we have overcrowded prisons which have people (mainly women) in for not paying tv fines, also driving licence fines and low-level drug use. (I presume that's still true, always used to be.)


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 6, 2020)

Spandex said:


> I think one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. *Within the Civil Service the HO is notorious for being staffed by right wing headbangers*. If  they aren't confident and rely on their Civil Servant's advice then they'll be steered towards the HO's swivel eyed attitude. If the minister has authoritarian leanings to start with the Civil Servants will feed it. It would take a strong willed minister with clear ideas and principles to counter the departmental worldview, and they're so unusual it's unlikely they'd be dumped into the losers role of Home Secretary in the first place.



I've never, ever heard this, and I'm CS myself 
I suppose the above is highly believable given Home Office outcomes, but I'd always (naively) blamed the culture and policy just on _ministers_ being authoritarian tools


----------



## tony.c (Aug 8, 2020)

Priti Patel's suggestion that Royal Navy warships are used to prevent Channel crossings by migrants described as 'potty'.








						Migrants at risk of drowning if Priti Patel sends warships to Channel, says ex-home secretary
					

Hardline Australia-style tactics to block fragile vessels also condemned as 'completely potty' by defence official




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2020)

Spandex said:


> I think one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. Within the Civil Service the HO is notorious for being staffed by right wing headbangers. If a minister gets appointed who doesn't really care about the job and just does whatever's suggested to them or if they aren't confident and rely on their Civil Servant's advice then they'll be steered towards the HO's swivel eyed attitude. If the minister has authoritarian leanings to start with the Civil Servants will feed it.


Absolutely. It goes with the territory - police, law and order, state security, civil defence, borders, immigration, MI5 counter-terror.....practically a recipe for authroitarian rightwing headbangerism


Spandex said:


> It would take a strong willed minister with clear ideas and principles to counter the departmental worldview, and they're so unusual it's unlikely they'd be dumped into the losers role of Home Secretary in the first place.


I can only think of one, Woy jenkins


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 9, 2020)

Spandex said:
			
		

> I think one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. Within the Civil Service the HO is notorious for being staffed by right wing headbangers. If a minister gets appointed who doesn't really care about the job and just does whatever's suggested to them or if they aren't confident and rely on their Civil Servant's advice then they'll be steered towards the HO's swivel eyed attitude. If the minister has authoritarian leanings to start with the Civil Servants will feed it.





Streathamite said:


> Absolutely.
> It goes with the territory - police, law and order, state security, civil defence, borders, immigration, MI5 counter-terror.....practically a recipe for authoritarian rightwing headbangerism



Streathamite : you _seem_ to be saying that the institutionally prejudiced work of the Home Office goes together with the Home Office's staff being themselves 'right wing headbangers', to use Spandex 's words.

I was also questioning Spandex a bit earlier, about the HO's Bad Stories ........


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Spandex (Aug 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I was also questioning @Spandex a bit earlier, about the HO's Bad Stories ........


tbf, it's 18 years since I hung out on the Whitehall scene. I was only a lowly AA but I found myself in a role that people were interested in and there was a lot of dealing with different departments (it wasn't unusual for some well spoken young man from the PM's Office to phone me up and ask _what's this about then?) _Other Civil Servants told me and my limited experience of dealing with them was that the Home Office was dominated by _lock 'em all up_ right wingers. Nothing I saw at the time or since has given me any reason to think otherwise.

As a Civil Servant do you really think that all decisions and outcomes are all down to individual Ministers?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)

“*Clandestine Channel Threat Commander*”. 

That’s the role Priti Patel has just created, appointing a former Royal Marine to pave the way for navy warships to block migrants / turn back boats. This isn’t a sign of defiance, it’s utterly shameful. Priti Patel steps up plans for warships to block migrant crossings despite growing backlash


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm shocked, shocked that they found a British serviceman willing to even contemplate violating international law in this way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2020)

Spandex said:


> I think one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. Within the Civil Service the HO is notorious for being staffed by right wing headbangers. If a minister gets appointed who doesn't really care about the job and just does whatever's suggested to them or if they aren't confident and rely on their Civil Servant's advice then they'll be steered towards the HO's swivel eyed attitude. If the minister has authoritarian leanings to start with the Civil Servants will feed it. It would take a strong willed minister with clear ideas and principles to counter the departmental worldview, and they're so unusual it's unlikely they'd be dumped into the losers role of Home Secretary in the first place.


As far as I can see home secretaries have always been authoritarian loons before, after, and indeed during their time in office. Looking at a list that includes the likes of John Reid, Michael Howard, Winston Churchill, William Whitelaw as well as Priti Patel it's hard to avoid thinking there may be an alternative to your explanation, namely that authoritarian home secretaries get authoritarian civil servants, that authoritarian civil servants attract more of the same, and the same poisonous conditions reinforce each other in a department which in any case is unlikely to attract the socially liberal or left-wing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Streathamite : you _seem_ to be saying that the institutionally prejudiced work of the Home Office goes together with the Home Office's staff being themselves 'right wing headbangers', to use Spandex 's words.
> 
> I was also questioning Spandex a bit earlier, about the HO's Bad Stories ........



I'm not at all sure I agree with all of this tbh although I agree it goes with cycles and flavour of the month type approaches to criminal justice. and influenced by budgets. I say this because the Home Office saw in the Blair/Brown years a huge progressive transformation in approaches to young offending reducing numbers coming into the criminal justice system and reducing numbers in custody through the setting up of well funded multi agency Youth Justice teams . They also saw radical changes to reducing crime through expanding neighbourhood policing and attempts to increase community satisfaction through public consultation and prevention. . There were also initiatives to speed up the notoriously slow criminal justice system, to put more of an emphasis on victimes through victim impact statements and victim support having regular meetings with magistrates, the appointment of a victims 'commissar' , introduction of restorative justice and specific and trained domestic violence courts .None of these would have been possible if the Home Office had just been staffed with right wing headbangers.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2020)

Spandex said:


> tbf, it's 18 years since I hung out on the Whitehall scene. I was only a lowly AA but I found myself in a role that people were interested in and there was a lot of dealing with different departments (it wasn't unusual for some well spoken young man from the PM's Office to phone me up and ask _what's this about then?) _Other Civil Servants told me and my limited experience of dealing with them was that the Home Office was dominated by _lock 'em all up_ right wingers. Nothing I saw at the time or since has given me any reason to think otherwise.
> 
> As a Civil Servant do you really think that all decisions and outcomes are all down to individual Ministers?



Not sure about _dominated by_, but they do give the impression that a certain sort of thought pattern is required to get on over there.  I am not sure it is necessarily _hang em / flog em_ but it does seem to be about worshipping at the altar of managerialism.

As an example, a lot of the reforms to policing over the past forty years have come from the same sort of place irrespective of who has been in charge - attacks on the pension, attacks on it being a career, attempts at introducing an officer class (of sorts), reforming training (ie: making people pay for it), generating money by disposals of property, switching from prevention to reactive policing, attacking "Spanish practices" like being paid for overtime, "professionalising" things by establishing a Government-run licencing scheme (the College of Policing) and so on. 

A few years ago the College put out a "the future" document that ran the whole gamut of idiot Home Office ideas, from them demanding the right to sack cops in order that those cops could go and get new skills and then come back to policing, to staffing a "Police Reserve" with all the cops they'd sacked and expecting that they would be able to call on them when they asked.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> “*Clandestine Channel Threat Commander*”.
> 
> That’s the role Priti Patel has just created, appointing a former Royal Marine to pave the way for navy warships to block migrants / turn back boats. This isn’t a sign of defiance, it’s utterly shameful. Priti Patel steps up plans for warships to block migrant crossings despite growing backlash



‘Threat’ FFS. What exactly are we supposed to feel threatened by?

It’s all just a circus to distract us from the utter failure of the government to keep us safe from an actual real threat, and that they’ve been caught with their hand in the till.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘Threat’ FFS. What exactly are we supposed to feel threatened by?
> 
> It’s all just a circus to distract us from the utter failure of the government to keep us safe from an actual real threat, and that they’ve been caught with their hand in the till.


I feel threatened by the government


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2020)

I hear Dan O'Mahoney plans to widen the channel by five miles to make the crossing unviable for small boats and Priti Patel has established a working group to explore the feasibility of this


----------



## Spandex (Aug 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> As far as I can see home secretaries have always been authoritarian loons before, after, and indeed during their time in office. Looking at a list that includes the likes of John Reid, Michael Howard, Winston Churchill, William Whitelaw as well as Priti Patel it's hard to avoid thinking there may be an alternative to your explanation, namely that authoritarian home secretaries get authoritarian civil servants, that authoritarian civil servants attract more of the same, and the same poisonous conditions reinforce each other in a department which in any case is unlikely to attract the socially liberal or left-wing


Yeah that's fair. My initial post started with: _one of the reasons for this is the culture of the Home Office. _It's not the only reason - I just wanted to highlight that Ministers can get steered towards actions or a worldview by their Civil Servants. I don't think for a minute that Pritti Patel or other Home Secretaries were all helpless dupes unwittingly forced into their views by their CSs. For example, this ill-fated plan to fill the Channel with the Navy to reduce migration has _Minister's bright idea_ written all over it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2020)

I dunno, I’m not sure a current government minister would have come up with the idea of using the navy, surely they’d appoint a local pizza shop to do the job, or Cumming’s wife’s friend who runs an Etsy shop based out of the British Virgin Isles for tax purposes?


----------



## gosub (Aug 9, 2020)

Busiest shipping lane
					

The Guinness World Records Official site with ultimate record-breaking facts & achievements. Do you want to set a world record? Are you Officially Amazing?




					www.guinnessworldrecords.com
				



.

A bit like people running across a motorway full of HGV's


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2020)

gosub said:


> Busiest shipping lane
> 
> 
> The Guinness World Records Official site with ultimate record-breaking facts & achievements. Do you want to set a world record? Are you Officially Amazing?
> ...


And Patel's plan is a bit like turning up on the M25 with a fleet of tanks to stop them trying.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> “*Clandestine Channel Threat Commander*”.
> 
> That’s the role Priti Patel has just created, appointing a former Royal Marine to pave the way for navy warships to block migrants / turn back boats. This isn’t a sign of defiance, it’s utterly shameful. Priti Patel steps up plans for warships to block migrant crossings despite growing backlash



Someone who is a bit of an arsehole obvs.


----------



## gosub (Aug 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> And Patel's plan is a bit like turning up on the M25 with a fleet of tanks to stop them trying.



Fair point.  Not entirely sure where the Home Secretary fits in RN chain of Command ....Presume she is expecting some sort of initiative to be used....which will have legal and potential Court Marshall ramifications.....but there are channels and procedures...chances are though is going to create bigger headaches for the civil side down the road


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 9, 2020)

These people don't want to stay in France, the French don't want them to stay in France. It doesn't matter what deals are struck between London and Paris, Le Plod aren't going to overly exert themselves doing something about it.
These people are also desperate, Our ruling political elite is invariably drawn from people who don't know what desperate means and don't realise that when you have nothing you can afford to gamble it all on one role of the dice.
If the Navy starts intercepting these boats and trying to force them to turn back then sooner or later (my money is on sooner) they will start jumping overboard or holing their own boat to force the Navy to rescue them.
No matter what Priti thinks never mind what people on Twitter or Facebook or who read th Daily Fail think, the Navy will rescue them because if they don't it will be the ship's captain not Priti stood in front of a tribunal explaining his actions.
Once rescued they can't be returned to France since we have left the EU and the Dublin Agreement doesn't apply anymore so they will get taken to the UK exactly what Priti is trying to avoid, she clearly isn't all that bright.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Streathamite : you _seem_ to be saying that the institutionally prejudiced work of the Home Office goes together with the Home Office's staff being themselves 'right wing headbangers', to use Spandex 's words.


Yes, absolutely that. If your environment, remit and priority is 100%  Laura Norder, the rightwingers will rise to the top, and the Minsiters will follow their lead.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> As far as I can see home secretaries have always been authoritarian loons before, after, and indeed during their time in office. Looking at a list that includes the likes of John Reid, Michael Howard, Winston Churchill, William Whitelaw as well as Priti Patel it's hard to avoid thinking there may be an alternative to your explanation, namely that authoritarian home secretaries get authoritarian civil servants, that authoritarian civil servants attract more of the same, and the same poisonous conditions reinforce each other in a department which in any case is unlikely to attract the socially liberal or left-wing


nailed it. Absolutely spot-on - mutual cause and effect.
Incredibly, some people thought Jack Straw was quite liberal before he became home sec


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> “*Clandestine Channel Threat Commander*”.
> 
> That’s the role Priti Patel has just created, appointing a former Royal Marine to pave the way for navy warships to block migrants / turn back boats. This isn’t a sign of defiance, it’s utterly shameful. Priti Patel steps up plans for warships to block migrant crossings despite growing backlash


That is absolutely horrifying


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> These people don't want to stay in France, the French don't want them to stay in France. It doesn't matter what deals are struck between London and Paris, Le Plod aren't going to overly exert themselves doing something about it.
> These people are also desperate, Our ruling political elite is invariably drawn from people who don't know what desperate means and don't realise that when you have nothing you can afford to gamble it all on one role of the dice.
> If the Navy starts intercepting these boats and trying to force them to turn back then sooner or later (my money is on sooner) they will start jumping overboard or holing their own boat to force the Navy to rescue them.
> No matter what Priti thinks never mind what people on Twitter or Facebook or who read th Daily Fail think, the Navy will rescue them because if they don't it will be the ship's captain not Priti stood in front of a tribunal explaining his actions.
> Once rescued they can't be returned to France since we have left the EU and the Dublin Agreement doesn't apply anymore so they will get taken to the UK exactly what Priti is trying to avoid, she clearly isn't all that bright.



We had all this here in 2014-5. Plenty of people said it was impossible for the Royal Australian Navy to return boats to Indonesia but they did...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> nailed it. Absolutely spot-on - mutual cause and effect.
> Incredibly, some people thought Jack Straw was quite liberal before he became home sec


lulling us into a false sense of security


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> lulling us into a false sense of security


Pretty much, yes


----------



## Smangus (Aug 9, 2020)

Major issue is that there is no international water in the channel. You are either in British or French waters. The Navy can't operate in French waters without thier permission so won't be able to turn boats back before they reach UK waters. 

Once in  your territorial waters international law says you have to assist refugees so this idiocy will cost money and solve nothing. One thing we will not be doing is picking up refugees in British waters and dropping them back on the French coast.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 9, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> We had all this here in 2014-5. Plenty of people said it was impossible for the Royal Australian Navy to return boats to Indonesia but they did...


Things are fundamentally different, There are hundreds of miles of ocean between Indonesia and Australia which makes crossing it a damn sight more challenging than the Channel, the relationship between Australia and Indonesia is very different to that between the UK and France making it much easier for Australia to persuade Indonesia to co-operate. Australia had a number of other options as well it has third world neighbours it can palm its responsibilities off on, the UK doesn't.
The nature of the operation is different, there have been reports of the RAN intercepting smuggling ships at sea and just paying them to take the migrants back again, I suspect anyone aboard who complained about this was chucked overboard once the RAN was out of sight.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 9, 2020)

Zelo St. has this latest idiocy down as a reaction to Farage's tweeting on the subject. Perhaps it is.









						The Sick Exploitation Of Migrant Hatred
					

Has someone at the Home Office been re-watching You Only Live Twice ? The language coming out of that department on the subject of migrants ...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Aug 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



That's really rather excellent.
didn't expect to see Gilbert & Sullivan paraphrased on U75 though


----------



## likesfish (Aug 11, 2020)

The navy are probably going to deploy a couple of p2000 fast patrol boats that are even smaller than the 3 border force cutters
 Or one of these bad boys River-class patrol vessel - Wikipedia
   Truly an awesome warcraft


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 11, 2020)

Apparently she's had some sort of twitter spat with Ben and Jerry's ice cream. Reckon they should bring a new flavour out. Call it Salted Caramel Sour Smirk: Bitter lemon ice cream with really, really salty caramel swirled with big chunks of ultra sour sweets. 

Any other flavour ideas?









						Priti Patel: Home Secretary takes on Ben and Jerry's over migrant boats
					

A Home Office source brands the ice cream "overpriced junk food" after comments on Channel crossings.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Smangus (Aug 12, 2020)

Yellow snow flava


----------



## tony.c (Aug 12, 2020)

Blueberry coconut ripple.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 12, 2020)

What a tawdry little affair this is and really not becoming of a high office of state.  Then again she is a very tawdry person totally unfit to hold any office of state.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 12, 2020)

Those stupid press statements, anyone can see it's impossible to stop this altogether. Proves herself a dummy once again.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 12, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Yellow snow flava


'Watch out where the huskies go...'


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Those stupid press statements, anyone can see it's impossible to stop this altogether. Proves herself a dummy once again.


she should be reminded of the auld adage that it is better to be silent and be thought a fool than pipe up and prove yourself one again and again.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 12, 2020)

I look forward to her getting the bill for a day's use of an A400M, a Shadow R1, and a Poseidon MR1 - it's an amusing spectacle, when ministers from other govt departments discover that the MOD bills them for using military assets to cover for their catastrophic failures of policy - err... I mean to help them  manage unforeseable events...


----------



## existentialist (Aug 12, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I look forward to her getting the bill for a day's use of an A400M, a Shadow R1, and a Poseidon MR1 - it's an amusing spectacle, when ministers from other govt departments discover that the MOD bills them for using military assets to cover for their catastrophic failures of policy - err... I mean to help them  manage unforeseable events...


Especially as, going on current form, she probably has a mate with a Cessna and a pair of binoculars who could have done the job for twice the price.


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2020)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Any other flavour ideas?



Israeli Memories.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Especially as, going on current form, she probably has a mate with a Cessna and a pair of binoculars who could have done the job for twice the price.


Farage would do it, oh no sorry he crashed his plane 😆


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

With his ability as a pilot we should certainly suggest it then


----------



## Chz (Aug 13, 2020)

If someone drowns, she runs a high risk of the officers in charge simply refusing their orders. Which would be a damned sight more embarrassing than a few refugees landing on the shores. The Navy isn't going to shoot or ram anyone - they'd refuse that _before_ anyone got hurt. So what's the point of involving them at all?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 13, 2020)

Chz said:


> If someone drowns, she runs a high risk of the officers in charge simply refusing their orders. Which would be a damned sight more embarrassing than a few refugees landing on the shores. The Navy isn't going to shoot or ram anyone - they'd refuse that _before_ anyone got hurt. So what's the point of involving them at all?


I hope you are right. I hope that the Navy is moral enough to refuse the order.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I hope you are right. I hope that the Navy is moral enough to refuse the order.



I kind of hope the Navy is aware of tobyjug's posts, just in case the opportunity should arise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I hope you are right. I hope that the Navy is moral enough to refuse the order.



Good luck with that.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2020)

7un


Chz said:


> If someone drowns, she runs a high risk of the officers in charge simply refusing their orders. Which would be a damned sight more embarrassing than a few refugees landing on the shores. The Navy isn't going to shoot or ram anyone - they'd refuse that _before_ anyone got hurt. So what's the point of involving them at all?


Because unlike you, someone who spent perhaps 2 minutes composing those thoughts and committing them to writing, Priti Patel cannot think further than the end of her nose. I'd have said "cheekbones", but when she's got that supercilious sneer on, they probably protrude further than the end of her nose.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Good luck with that.


Oh, I think they'll refuse the order, but not on the grounds of morality. Over time, a lot of sailors have owed their lives to the willingness of other sailors to set aside differences and come to their aid - it's a pretty embedded part of the culture, regardless of laws or morality. I don't think that a typical RN officer would even countenance an action that would be blatantly and brutally inimical to that culture, and far less be seen to do so.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Oh, I think they'll refuse the order, but not on the grounds of morality. Over time, a lot of sailors have owed their lives to the willingness of other sailors to set aside differences and come to their aid - it's a pretty embedded part of the culture, regardless of laws or morality. I don't think that a typical RN officer would even countenance an action that would be blatantly and brutally inimical to that culture, and far less be seen to do so.



Like they helped those lads on the Belgrano.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Like they helped those lads on the Belgrano.


I guess it's slightly different for subs...


----------



## kebabking (Aug 13, 2020)

I, for one, would hope that MOD never makes a cabinet minister look like a complete moron _purely _to ensure that said cabinet minister never got the opportunity to preside over MOD....

The RN is no more about to ram migrant boats than the Army is going to machine gun the queues outside the immigration tribunal - they will provide (astonishingly expensive) surveillance assets, and platforms for the BF to pick people put of the water, but that's it. If she thought otherwise, she's the fuckwit everyone had long suspected....


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I, for one, would hope that MOD never makes a cabinet minister look like a complete moron



Currently, they can save their resources.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## tony.c (Aug 16, 2020)

Priti Patel tells Tory MPs that migrants 'flock to Britain' because France is racist.








						Priti Patel: Migrants see France as racist | News | FR24 News English
					






					www.fr24news.com


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Priti Patel tells Tory MPs that migrants 'flock to Britain' because France is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she's doing her level best to even out that little discontinuity...


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 16, 2020)

Chz said:


> If someone drowns, she runs a high risk of the officers in charge simply refusing their orders. Which would be a damned sight more embarrassing than a few refugees landing on the shores. The Navy isn't going to shoot or ram anyone - they'd refuse that _before_ anyone got hurt. So what's the point of involving them at all?



Because for a certain tory-voting demographic, war (talk of it, images of it, _not _the actual experience of it) is their favourite thing. It being meaningless or contrary to basic decency and international law has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Priti Patel tells Tory MPs that migrants 'flock to Britain' because France is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even a stopped clock. 

It is absolutely correct that many people who try to get to the UK have been mistreated elsewhere in Europe. Same reason people in France dread getting their fingerprints taken and getting Schengened back to Greece or Italy, where conditions are even worse.

Anecdotally it seems that the Belgian state is among the most brutal in Europe. But it's a race to the bottom throughout the EU. The stuff Patel has made (probably empty) threats of doing in the channel has been happening on a huge scale in the mediterranean for years already, and international law be buggered.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Even a stopped clock.
> 
> It is absolutely correct that many people who try to get to the UK have been mistreated elsewhere in Europe. Same reason people in France dread getting their fingerprints taken and getting Schengened back to Greece or Italy, where conditions are even worse.
> 
> Anecdotally it seems that the Belgian state is among the most brutal in Europe. But it's a race to the bottom throughout the EU. The stuff Patel has made (probably empty) threats of doing in the channel has been happening on a huge scale in the mediterranean for years already, and international law be buggered.


Indeed; my mate Mo from the Parisian banlieues has always explained his move to London on the basis of the push factors of French racism.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Oh, I think they'll refuse the order, but not on the grounds of morality. Over time, a lot of sailors have owed their lives to the willingness of other sailors to set aside differences and come to their aid - it's a pretty embedded part of the culture, regardless of laws or morality. I don't think that a typical RN officer would even countenance an action that would be blatantly and brutally inimical to that culture, and far less be seen to do so.


I think it's also that - historically - the First Law Of The Sea is that the preservation of human life is paramount, except in times of war. I may be wrong in this, but I thin k this was also ratified as such by UN Convention


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I, for one, would hope that MOD never makes a cabinet minister look like a complete moron _purely _to ensure that said cabinet minister never got the opportunity to preside over MOD....


As things stand atm, they won't need to actually try


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2020)

France is a racist country though and refugees are treated terribly by the police, they do so cos the orders come down from on high. As a country that ravaged Africa it has a large number of people from those former colonies but they are mostly pushed out of sight in to ghettos in the suburbs of Paris and Marseille and so on.
In the UK we have a Muslim mayor of London and a Hindu chancellor of the exchequer (feted perhaps to become PM one day) and no one bats an eyelid at that.
Not to say the number of racist people in France is more or less than the Uk, I just don’t know, but the state set up certainly is.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Priti Patel tells Tory MPs that migrants 'flock to Britain' because France is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly, she is actually right.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Incredibly, she is actually right.


Except that the implicit conclusion she draws is "...therefore, WE must be more racist, too"

Very short-sighted thinking, but then that's no surprise.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Except that the implicit conclusion she draws is "...therefore, WE must be more racist, too"
> 
> Very short-sighted thinking, but then that's no surprise.


oh absolutely. That was a classic dogwhistle to the anti-immigrant Right


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2020)

She was hauled over the coals on R4 this morning, yet still wriggled out of answering for the lack of clarity in the government maxims.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

stavros said:


> She was hauled over the coals on R4 this morning, yet still wriggled out of answering for the lack of clarity in the government maxims.


She also gave a bollocks answer on this new 'rule of 6', showing that she didn't grasp the basic point of law


----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)

'Rule of six': Priti Patel's neighbours unimpressed by her shopping lawbreakers
					

Home secretary said she would inform the police if her neighbours flouted Covid rules




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## danski (Sep 16, 2020)

8115 said:


> 'Rule of six': Priti Patel's neighbours unimpressed by her shopping lawbreakers
> 
> 
> Home secretary said she would inform the police if her neighbours flouted Covid rules
> ...


Her neighbours thinking they are above the law. I’m shocked.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




that is remarkable, almost full-spectrum idiocy


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2020)

and still she grins inanely


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and still she grins inanely


There is no other way for her to grin.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> that is remarkable, almost full-spectrum idiocy


Careful, there are some around these parts quite keen on holding centres in the South Atlantic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> that is remarkable, almost full-spectrum idiocy



They do keep promising an Australian immigration system.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Careful, there are some around these parts quite keen on holding centres in the South Atlantic.



I think the migrants are on their way out there though, rather than the way in.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> They do keep promising an Australian immigration system.



Hopefully, once in place, we can then deport that fuckwit, Tony Abbott.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2020)

FT's Sebastian Payne's twitter feed is pretty bonkers tonight...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 30, 2020)

Can we not just send Patel to a south Atlantic ocean


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 30, 2020)

Blue sky thinking = Head in the clouds delusional


----------



## kebabking (Sep 30, 2020)

Can I just day how wonderful it is that the Home Office has so kindly, and so enthusiastically, taken the baton from the MOD as the most batshit crazy government department?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Can we not just send Patel to a south Atlantic ocean


The penguins will thank us


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 30, 2020)

Drones with hooks on them that are programmed to intercept and tow the boats to Boulogne.

Inflatable Mark Francoises that repeat the phrase "Look, bugger off" over and over again at the passengers of some raft.

See? I could do this shit and get paid for it. I just don't know what the fuck is happening any more.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The penguins will thank us


Sarkily, though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2020)

brogdale said:


> FT's Sebastian Payne's twitter feed is pretty bonkers tonight...
> 
> View attachment 232448



I just googled him and fuck off he's the geeky kid in the Inbetweeners


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 30, 2020)

Moldova. Not in the EU but close enough to make it cheap. Wizzair fly there for a handful of quid .A beautiful but bankrupt, impoverished gangster run state that has had a sustained kicking over the past 30 years, where the people have been ruthlessly taken to the fucking cleaners with organised high level corruption and fraud. What better destination to outsource your liabilities. I'm sure the Moldovan populace will benefit enormously from being a dumping ground for unwanted brit arrivals. It is utterly astounding that this was ever even brought into the conversation. paternalistic neo colonial shite


----------



## tony.c (Oct 1, 2020)

Disused oil platforms ruled out because of safety issues, but ferries are being considered.








						Government considered processing refugees on disused ferries and blocking dinghies, reports claim
					

‘I do hope the UK will not choose to go down this way’, UN envoy tells MPs




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 1, 2020)

> " Meanwhile, _The Financial Times_ reports “blue sky thinking” sessions led officials to suggest outside the box ideas including *placing obstacles* in the channel, *linking boats to create a barricade* and, according to one source, *fitting vessels with pumps that could generate waves to force dinghies back into French waters* were also considered."



I know things have been beyond The Thick of It levels for a while now but fuck me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 1, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Disused oil platforms ruled out because of safety issues, but ferries are being considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferries?


“Get Chris Grayling on the phone!”


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2020)

.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I know things have been beyond The Thick of It levels for a while now but fuck me.


True, but I suspect this is more Overton window opening than anything else; when they eventually cram these poor folks on prison hulks moored off the Hoo peninsula they'll get their compliant media to declare it the most humane act...and Saint Priti has avoided sending them to the South Atlantic.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Moldova. Not in the EU but close enough to make it cheap. Wizzair fly there for a handful of quid .A beautiful but bankrupt, impoverished gangster run state that has had a sustained kicking over the past 30 years, where the people have been ruthlessly taken to the fucking cleaners with organised high level corruption and fraud. What better destination to outsource your liabilities. I'm sure the Moldovan populace will benefit enormously from being a dumping ground for unwanted brit arrivals. It is utterly astounding that this was ever even brought into the conversation. paternalistic neo colonial shite



Yeah I've lived there. Unbelievable


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2020)

brogdale said:


> True, but I suspect this is more Overton window opening than anything else; when they eventually cram these poor folks on prison hulks moored off the Hoo peninsula they'll get their compliant media to declare it the most humane act...and Saint Priti has avoided sending them to the South Atlantic.


World beating.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 4, 2020)

FFS   









						Priti Patel takes aim at migration ‘do-gooders’ as she launches asylum reform plan
					

Home secretary’s attempt to group ‘lefty lawyers’ with people-traffickers branded absurd




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2020)

And what's the opposite of doing good again? 👿


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not sure stupidity (as in the thread title) is quite right. Her general behaviour is all fairly standard for someone with the mindset of a nazi. Not necessarily stupid but always fucking vile.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXion (Oct 5, 2020)

When someone says they want to do something horrible, then goes back on that and does something that appears slightly less horrible instead, that doesn't make me think they're nice and reasonable. No, it makes me think that they're nasty cunts who want to keep up a pretense of being nice.

It doesn't matter if asylum seekers are being put on some island in the southern hemisphere or on some ferry just off the coast. The underlying principle is the same; push these people into some horrid shithole somewhere they'll be out of sight and (so Patel hopes) out of mind. Placing them in such conditions also makes it harder for journalists and activists to keep an eye on the conditions in which they are kept.

I don't think it takes much of a stretch to see this as enabling neglect and abuse. There have been stories coming out for years of how shit Australia's similar policies have been. I don't think it will fool many people, but it might provide some excuses for the callous pieces of shit who would defend Patel.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

With any amount of luck she will find herself in a whole world of shit over this:









						Priti Patel faces tribunal questioning over alleged bullying
					

Exclusive: lawyers for Patel’s former permanent secretary Sir Philip Rutnam push forward constructive dismissal claim




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> With any amount of luck she will find herself in a whole world of shit over this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2020)

> ‘As Conservatives we don’t measure the depth of our compassion in 280 characters on Twitter, but in the actions we take and the choices we make.'



To true Priti, to true.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2020)

teqniq said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this has has an effect. A man with a knife injured a member of staff at an East London law firm. It's like our version of Pizzagate.  
Some law firms have hired security guards as a result.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 11, 2020)

Chz said:


> And what's the opposite of doing good again? 👿


being a Tory


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 11, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> And this has has an effect. A man with a knife injured a member of staff at an East London law firm. It's like our version of Pizzagate.
> Some law firms have hired security guards as a result.


Spokespersons for the law firm explicitly linked the attack to patel's speech.
And they were right to.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Spokespersons for the law firm explicitly linked the attack to patel's speech.
> And they were right to.




And lawyers at another from are getting threats after a Mail article


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2020)

dog whistle politicos and journalists are craven filth


----------



## teqniq (Oct 18, 2020)

She really just doesn't give a fuck.









						Top ministers urged Priti Patel to stop attacks on 'activist lawyers'
					

The home secretary’s rhetoric targeting the legal profession continued despite party warnings that it led to violence




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## likesfish (Oct 20, 2020)

A poem that includes a freighter heading to st helena with Priti in the hold


----------



## teqniq (Oct 29, 2020)

Hahahahaha


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2020)

OK..I've had enough Bishops to have snorted some out of my nose & over the keyboard when I saw this...childish, I know...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2020)

apparently she wants to ban protests of more than 2 people Home Secretary will ban protests involving more than TWO people


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2020)

__





						Priti Patel not following her own anti-trafficking policy, judge rules | Immigration and asylum | The Guardian
					

Ruling could halt deportation of hundreds of asylum seekers who arrived in UK during pandemic




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> The judge, Mr Justice Fordham, said: “It is strongly arguable that the home secretary is acting unlawfully in curtailing asylum screening interviews by asking a narrower set of questions than those that are identified in the published policy guidance.”


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

The stenographer tells us that La Patel is to get a 'written warning' from Johnson.


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2020)

Not even a final written warning. Total cop out really. Though it is an admission of guilt.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2020)

Official written warning from the PM: "Don't get caught next time."


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> Not even a final written warning. Total cop out really. Though it is an admission of guilt.


Finding, more than admission. let's hope she rejects it and walks.


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Finding, more than admission. let's hope she rejects it and walks.


I'd bet money she doesn't.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> I'd bet money she doesn't.


Don't think you're find any takers.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 19, 2020)

This is their internal whitewashing procedure.  I believe there is still the case of that senior civil service and his constructive dismissal case rumbling on.  If that ends up in front of a tribunal the tories whitewashing will look bad and Patel will be toast again.  Trying to blag their way through and still being forced to do something they obviously should have done in the first place is very much on message for this government.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2020)

Inquiry 'found Priti Patel broke behaviour rules'
					

A standards investigation says the home secretary breached the ministerial code, sources say.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




'Unintentional' bullying, breaches of ministerial code, created fear in the department.  

Asking her not to do it again will suffice, I'm sure.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2020)

Warnings not worth the paper it's written on


----------



## PD58 (Nov 19, 2020)

'Woman in a man's world' writes female Tory MP 'must be strong and decisive' - nothing wrong with being strong and decisive, some would call it effective leadership but this is not done by creating a culture of fear or failing to treat those she works with little or no consideration or respect, which is what she is being accused of. The report clearly has been buried, so there has to be some concern for government about the outcome. As for resigning, no chance as Tom T says, she is popular in the Tory party and has been kind to many, well that seals it then....


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2020)

Any court cases you'd think the report would be relevant?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2020)

Accidentally didn't know i shouldn't bully someone so it's fine.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Accidentally didn't know i shouldn't bully someone so it's fine.




Didn't know government PR work counted as private sector.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 20, 2020)

Didn't Johnson say, before the investigation was concluded, he would support her?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2020)

Accidentally bullying and treating people without due respect is in many ways worse than intentionally doing so, at least if you done it on purpose you can modify your behaviour, but if the actions are just part of her make up there's no hope of reform for her.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2020)

She is out after Brexit anyway. No need for thick brexiteers in the cabinet once a deal is sorted out. She is a nasty bit of work and doesn’t have the smarts required to make a functional HS


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2020)

* you would think anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> She is out after Brexit anyway. No need for thick brexiteers in the cabinet once a deal is sorted out. She is a nasty bit of work and doesn’t have the smarts required to make a functional HS


Not to mention not having the smarts to make a functional hb


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Accidentally bullying and treating people without due respect is in many ways worse than intentionally doing so, at least if you done it on purpose you can modify your behaviour, but if the actions are just part of her make up there's no hope of reform for her.


I don't think you can accidentally or unintentionally bully someone, just as you can't accidentally or unintentionally knee someone in the groin and kick them several times while they're on the ground


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2020)

If there is any competence in this junta, then there will be a massed clear out of brexit supporting idiot patsys next year. They will have served their purpose. That’s a big if.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Accidentally bullying and treating people without due respect is in many ways worse than intentionally doing so, at least if you done it on purpose you can modify your behaviour, but if the actions are just part of her make up there's no hope of reform for her.


And you'd expect someone who'd accidentally bullied someone to be shamed and embarrassed when they realised what they'd done. But Patel has been "accidentally" bullying quite a lot of people, over quite a long timeframe - it's inconceivable that she had no idea what was going on. Ah, but then I remember the thread title, "...ongoing stupidity of...". But nah, she's not THAT stupid. She knew what she was doing when she was bullying people: it's her modus operandi. And it's not accidental. Even if she is stupid.


----------



## bimble (Nov 20, 2020)

Can't be bothered to read the details but the whole idea of accidentally bullying people is just mad. 
If she thought her behaviour was fine that makes it fine? In which case I might go and do a shit on my neighbours front step because they are a bit annoying and i think it would be fine and completely normal to do this and if turns out its not fine then it was an accident and not my fault.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2020)

I know it’s contentious here but IME, senior civil servants are smart and usually on top of their Game, whatever you think about them. Priti vacant probably senses their utter condescension at every juncture.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> If there is any competence in this junta, then there will be a massed clear out of brexit supporting idiot patsys next year. They will have served their purpose. That’s a big if.


There is no competence in the government

There is no justice in the government


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> She is out after Brexit anyway. No need for thick brexiteers in the cabinet once a deal is sorted out. She is a nasty bit of work and doesn’t have the smarts required to make a functional HS



I didn't think smarts was what was looked for in a home secretary: it's all about bullying people (ie.e us). Jack Straw and Michael Howard come to mind.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 20, 2020)

Surely knowing that you’re on the same side of an argument as Kate Hoey is punishment enough?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2020)

Accidentally or unintentionally bullying someone is an obvious tell of how underqualified she is for ministerial roles.

If this is the calibre of talent at the top no wonder everything seems fucked.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 20, 2020)

"Strong and decisive". Divisive? Derisive?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmm..someone resigns...but guess what...


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Fuck's sake. How many times is this monstrous woman going to keep breaking the rules? 










						Priti Patel: Bullying inquiry head quits as PM backs home secretary
					

The home secretary apologises for any upset - but says she was "not being supported" by her department.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. How many times is this monstrous woman going to keep breaking the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True then and true now...


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 20, 2020)

It was inevitable,  wasn't it.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 20, 2020)

It will be the Cummings fiasco all over again. Johnson will prove his inability to sort real problems out and then sack Patel in a few months for calling Carrie silly names.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2020)

Lurdan said:


>


Fuck me, Hoey is beyond help now, isn't she?


----------



## PD58 (Nov 20, 2020)

At least AA has some moral fibre and has resigned...there is still the unfair dismissal case to come of course.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck me, Hoey is beyond help now, isn't she?


she's a tory peer.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 20, 2020)

Just listening to someone excusing shouting and swearing from a person in power at work due to the stress of work. It shows how far we have to come in regards to workplace bullying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. How many times is this monstrous woman going to keep breaking the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From that:



> Ministers are normally expected to resign if they break the code and there are no known cases of a minister staying in post following a breach.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2020)

Disruption of accepted convention.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 20, 2020)

Patel must've accidentally thought up the notion of threatening the Republic of Ireland with food shortages as part of the Brexit negotiations.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> No need for thick brexiteers in the cabinet once a deal is sorted out.


Sorry, who else is there in the cabinet?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2020)

Independent panel make a considered decision, party leader overrules and does what he wants.  Sounds familiar.....


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Independent panel make a considered decision, party leader overrules and does what he wants.  Sounds familiar.....


 To be fair the report gives a load of mixed messages that create just enough uncertainty for Johnson to make a decision in her favour



> He added: "Her approach on occasions has amounted to behaviour that can be described as bullying in terms of the impact felt by individuals.
> "To that extent her behaviour has been in breach of the ministerial code, even if unintentionally."
> However, he added that the home secretary had "legitimately - not always felt supported by the department".
> "In addition, no feedback was given to the home secretary of the impact of her behaviour, which meant she was unaware of issues that she could otherwise have addressed."


----------



## likesfish (Nov 20, 2020)

I once fed a vegan Jewish kid pork scratchings not knowing they were vegan or Jewish 😳.
  But I'm not Home secretary material if only because I keep my facist judge Dredd fantasies to myself 🙄


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> To be fair the report gives a load of mixed messages that create just enough uncertainty for Johnson to make a decision in her favour


then again matey has resigned because of Johnsons response - not the most ringing endorsement


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 20, 2020)

Cummings breaks lockdown rules with impunity and receives PM’s backing. Priti nasty Patel breaks ministerial code with impunity and receives PM’s backing.

Looks ever more like a thug regime where the functionaries have zero accountability as long as they still serve a useful function to the thug-in-chief.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> then again matey has resigned because of Johnsons response - not the most ringing endorsement


. Of course . In my experience of investigations at work the ‘on balance’ remarks he made set out mitigation and give leeway to a possible appeal . If I’d have written the report she’d have been out the door .


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Cummings breaks lockdown rules with impunity and receives PM’s backing. Priti nasty Patel breaks ministerial code with impunity and receives PM’s backing.
> 
> Looks ever more like a thug regime where the functionaries have zero accountability as long as they still serve a useful function to the thug-in-chief.


True but you honestly expect anything different?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Cummings breaks lockdown rules with impunity and receives PM’s backing. Priti nasty Patel breaks ministerial code with impunity and receives PM’s backing.
> 
> Looks ever more like a thug regime where the functionaries have zero accountability as long as they still serve a useful function to the thug-in-chief.



It's why I think there'll be no post-brexit clearout of useless ministers. Johnson faces no consequences for employing loyal morons in the great offices of state, so why would he change tack now?  Any kind of half-decent politician would only show him up, or even as in the case of Sunak one who seems just about competent but able to put on clothes properly and operate a comb. If Javid's corpse were not still warm I doubt Sunak would have survived as long as he has.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's why I think there'll be no post-brexit clearout of useless ministers. Johnson faces no consequences for employing loyal morons in the great offices of state, so why would he change tack now?  Any kind of half-decent politician would only show him up, or even as in the case of Sunak one who seems just about competent but able to put on clothes properly and operate a comb. If Javid's corpse were not still warm I doubt Sunak would have survived as long as he has.


now sunak's said that (non-military and non-nhs) public sector workers will foot the bill for spaffing all those billions on corrupt contracts i think it's safe to say that by the time johnson departs rs's goose will be well and truly cooked. certainly by the end of april (as matters stand) his vaunted and misbegotten reputation for competence will be in shreds.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> now sunak's said that (non-military and non-nhs) public sector workers will foot the bill for spaffing all those billions on corrupt contracts i think it's safe to say that by the time johnson departs rs's goose will be well and truly cooked. certainly by the end of april (as matters stand) his vaunted and misbegotten reputation for competence will be in shreds.


You'd think, but they've got no-one else, have they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> You'd think, but they've got no-one else, have they?


natural party of government MY ARSE


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> natural party of government MY ARSE


(paid enough) I reckon that Sunak could actually put my bins out on the correct day; the rest...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> (paid enough) I reckon that Sunak could actually put my bins out on the correct day; the rest...?


yeh but he'd put all the other bins out with them


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but he'd put all the other bins out with them


Thought you were going to say he'd subcontract out to one of Dildo Harding's cowboy corporate shells at £3.6m/bin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Thought you were going to say he'd subcontract out to one of Dildo Harding's cowboy corporate shells at £3.6m/bin.


don't call her dildo, it makes her sound better than she is


----------



## not a trot (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> don't call her dildo, it makes her sound better than she is



At least a proper dildo is useful.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> now sunak's said that (non-military and non-nhs) public sector workers will foot the bill for spaffing all those billions on corrupt contracts i think it's safe to say that by the time johnson departs rs's goose will be well and truly cooked. certainly by the end of april (as matters stand) his vaunted and misbegotten reputation for competence will be in shreds.



That kind of bullshit counts as competence among tory chancellors. Sunak has successfully propped up the housing market and the financial sector at vast public expense and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> That kind of bullshit counts as competence among tory chancellors. Sunak has successfully propped up the housing market and the financial sector at vast public expense and that's all that really matters.


until it crashes in the new year because there are no passporting arrangements.

we're approaching a time which will make previous times of hardship like the thatcher recession of the early 1980s, the dotcom bust of 20 years ago and the financial crash of 2008 look like a tea party. whole swathes of the economy will be found in ruins when the furlough tide ebbs out in march. well-known companies will disappear forever from the high streets and from the internet too. and this won't be only 'the proles' being affected, this will be the first great shock in living memory which takes large numbers of the middle classes with it too. there'll be a wave of repossessions to rival and eclipse anything seen in the 1990s. and rather than learn the lessons of 2008 sunak - or his successor - will not speculate to accumulate, investing in young people and jobs, they will go back to the failed politics of austerity. the lost decade we've just had will be but the precursor to a decade of horrors we haven't seen yet - johnson's not shoving money at the armed forces for nothing, you know.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> don't call her dildo, it makes her sound better than she is





not a trot said:


> At least a proper dildo is useful.



There is a halfway house:


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 20, 2020)

Here, the Home Secretary successfully manages to read out a 30 second public relations statement saying that she is "sorry" for abusing her staff in the workplace:


​


----------



## gosub (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)

and curiouser and curiouser forner top civil servant ( who might have his own axe to grind tbf ) states


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 20, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Here, the Home Secretary successfully manages to read out a 30 second public relations statement saying that she is "sorry" for abusing her staff in the workplace:
> 
> 
> ​


​



> _"It’s *arrogant* and driven by her *thirst for power and superiority*.
> 
> “It is a statement of invincibility and a declaration that her ‘bullying’ approach is very unlikely to be modified by the current findings.”_



Priti Patel Struggles To Apologise – _Again_


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 21, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 239723



pertinent


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2020)

Boris Johnson 'asked for Patel report to be palatable', source claims




> Boris Johnson is facing questions about whether he tried to tone down an independent report which said Home Secretary Priti Patel broke the ministerial code by bullying staff.


 


> Downing Street has insisted the conclusions of Sir Alex Allan's investigation were "entirely his own". But a Whitehall source told the BBC that Sir Alex resisted pressure to make the findings more "palatable".





> In light of the findings, Ms Patel gave a "fulsome apology" and said there were "no excuses" for her conduct. But she said she was not "supported" at the time claims were made by her department and that "issues were not pointed out to" her.



Gotta love those "no excuses, but it was someone else's fault" apologies...


----------



## dessiato (Nov 21, 2020)

She was always going to get away with it. Johnson had signalled this very clearly when he said he would back her, before the investigation was concluded.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Here, the Home Secretary successfully manages to read out a 30 second public relations statement saying that she is "sorry" for abusing her staff in the workplace:
> 
> 
> ​




'I'm sorry you felt that way' is the classic gaslighter's apology.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 21, 2020)

The barbarian shithole rag The Scum accidentally lets the cat out the bag about the nature of capitalism


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 21, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> and curiouser and curiouser forner top civil servant ( who might have his own axe to grind tbf ) states
> 
> View attachment 239711



Where is this from?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Where is this from?



released through the FDA union for civil servants’


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 21, 2020)

Anti bullying week last week as well.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

They won't mind being told to fuck off at every available opportunity then.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 21, 2020)

Doing the rounds of shouty anti snowflake types atm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2020)

People are calling Corbyn an antisemite and silly old man on this forum. In the meantime the country is being robbed, murdered and bullied by the racist and classist Tory cunts. 

Well played UK


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> and curiouser and curiouser forner top civil servant ( who might have his own axe to grind tbf ) states
> 
> View attachment 239711


Might have?  He's sueing her for constructive dismissal, so i think it's fair to say he does


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a whetstone if he needs one


----------



## philosophical (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2020)

belboid said:


> Might have?  He's sueing her for constructive dismissal, so i think it's fair to say he does


Yup I was being too subtle


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 239759



Is it a war on 'woke' or just the people who happen to work in the same building as her?


----------



## 2hats (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PD58 (Nov 21, 2020)

This is taken from Martin Fletcher's article in the NS

  ... “She’s always seen herself as a future leader,” a former Tory cabinet minister of centrist persuasion told me. She has cultivated the support of Asian, Jewish and other big party donors like Jon Moynihan, Peter Cruddas and the Bamford family. She and Michael Gove were the only cabinet ministers invited to Rupert Murdoch’s wedding to Jerry Hall. She is a good glad-handler, and has an appeal to those grass-roots Tory members who pick the leader that Johnson’s more rarefied heir apparent, Chancellor Rishi Sunak, may lack.

   “I don’t think it’s preposterous,” the former minister said of the idea that Patel could eventually become party leader. “If Priti can appeal to the party faithful as an anti-immigration, tough-on-law-and-order candidate, and do it with a winsome smile, she could have a strong chance.” 

   But, he added: “It affronts and offends me that someone like her can be a senior politician... She’s jolly, but fundamentally dim, mediocre, insecure and out of her depth in any of the roles she occupies.”

Article
How Priti Patel became unsackable


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

Whoops. I suspect this is not going to 'go away'. Until perhaps she does, that is.









						Officials ‘blocked access to witness’ in Priti Patel inquiry
					

Sir Alex Allan made repeated attempts to interview former top Home Office civil servant Sir Philip Rutnam, but was stymied




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 21, 2020)

Without endorsing any of Patels politics I do find it fascinating that those liberals monstering her choose to blatantly ignore her gender, ethnicity and her not being Oxbridge. Which rather shows those affecting support for people in the above three categories deserve to be forcefed Guardian supplements till it chokes them...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Without endorsing any of Patels politics I do find it fascinating that those liberals monstering her choose to blatantly ignore her gender, ethnicity and her not being Oxbridge. Which rather shows those affecting support for people in the above three categories deserve to be forcefed Guardian supplements till it chokes them...


Not enough for a Spectator column - you need to be more direct, and you absolutely have to say "woke" nowadays.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Serene (Nov 21, 2020)

I just wish I had a pound for every quaking intern she has stared down. She had no idea that flushing their lunches down the toilet and giving them wedgies could be seen as bullying.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


>


this isn't ok really, is it.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2020)

Tory MPs have learned their lines well:





Perhaps encouraging that Johnson feels the need to say it.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not enough for a Spectator column - you need to be more direct, and you absolutely have to say "woke" nowadays.


Which part of “without endorsing any of Patels politics” don’t you understand? Or can’t you read sentences yet?

Because I object to attacks on her which utterly ignore the normal politically correct tick boxes, I’m an aspiring Spectator journalist?  How utterly crass and ignorant of my actual views.

your post does indicate where you belong: in _Private Eye_ pseuds corner. Off you trot.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Which part of “without endorsing any of Patels politics” don’t you understand? Or can’t you read sentences yet?
> 
> Because I object to attacks on her which utterly ignore the normal politically correct tick boxes, I’m an aspiring Spectator journalist?  How utterly crass and ignorant of my actual views.
> 
> your post does indicate where you belong: in _Private Eye_ pseuds corner. Off you trot.


"the normal politically correct tick boxes" 

As I said, eff off to the Spectator, where they will tell you to rejig it a bit to match modern tropes. You might manage to get something in - they already have a lot of people saying the same mind, I'd advise adding some particularly unusual piece of conservative prejudice, that might help.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

'the prittster' though.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 21, 2020)

(5) Priti Patel on Twitter: "Threats &amp; intimidation are the default recourse of bullies who cannot win an argument https://t.co/HmaDtnwaHw" / Twitter


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 21, 2020)

You can eff off yourself: it is disgraceful that an ignoramus like you is a moderator. I’ll not waste more of time as you are clearly incapable of reasoned discourse rather than insults. Come to think of it, you might get a job with the Trump 2024 team: I am sure your superior Intellect and ability to answer opposing views with meretricious abuse would almost guarantee you a job.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 21, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> You can eff off yourself: it is disgraceful that an ignoramus like you is a moderator. I’ll not waste more of time as you are clearly incapable of reasoned discourse rather than insults. Come to think of it, you might get a job with the Trump 2024 team: I am sure your superior Intellect and ability to answer opposing views with meretricious abuse would almost guarantee you a job.


Patel is of Indian-Ugandan origin. She is a woman. She never went to Oxbridge. And she is a despicable fucking cunt. 

hth


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> this isn't ok really, is it.


Five of my friends on FB liked it (stolen from Twitter). Three of them thought it was funny, all of them are female. If the polular consensus is that it's unacceptable I'll remove it though no-one had anything negative to say about the Boris/Cummings image in a similar vein that I posted on the Cummings thread. Anyway I've always had Hancock down as a gimp.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Five of my friends on FB liked it (stolen from Twitter). Three of them thought it was funny, all of them are female. If the polular consensus is that it's unacceptable I'll remove it though no-one had anything negative to say about the Boris/Cummings image in a similar vein that I posted on the Cummings thread. Anyway I've always had Hancock down as a gimp.


I don't care what your friends on facebook think tbh. Think through it for yourself - is it ok to be casting powerful women as dominatrices?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> I don't care what your friends on facebook think tbh. Think through it for yourself - is it ok to be casting powerful women as dominatrices?


It's dark parody, sign of the times perhaps.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> It's dark parody, sign of the times perhaps.


it's an age-old misogynist trope. you know this, surely?


----------



## peterkro (Nov 21, 2020)

I've been thinking about this for a while it took me a long time to realise that the oppressed should they choose to do so can be excellent oppressors, Priti Patel being a case in point.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> it's an age-old misogynist trope. you know this, surely?


I honestly didn't think of it as misogyistic tbh, just darkly amusing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> I don't care what your friends on facebook think tbh. Think through it for yourself - is it ok to be casting powerful women as dominatrices?


You're quite right, dominatrices take part in consensual activities for pleasure. Priti Patel's part in the government's fucking the country very different.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I honestly dind't think of it as misogyistic tbh, just darkly amusing.


I know you didn't, no-one posts shit up here thinking 'ha this sexist meme will really get them laughing!' do they - can you see why it's dodgy though?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> I know you didn't, no-one posts shit up here thinking 'ha this sexist meme will really get them laughing!' do they - can you see why it's dodgy though?


I think maybe you're reading too much into it. I know you don't care much what my FB friends think about it but rest assured that if any of them thought it was misogynistic they would have let me know straight away in no uncertain terms.

Would you care to explain to me why you think it's dodgy please?


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I think maybe you're reading too much into it. I know you don't care much what my FB friends think about it but rest assured that if any of them thought it was misogynistic they would have let me know straight away in no uncertain terms.
> 
> Would you care to explain to me why you think it's dodgy please?


Because it sexualises her in a way which simply wouldn't be done to a man. Could you imagine a male minister being cast as a butch leather-boy if they were being criticised for bullying staff? No chance.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

not that I'm interested in the argument but ... like this?


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> not that I'm interested in the argument but ... like this?
> 
> View attachment 239861


That was presumably made when there was rumours swirling around about Haigh's sexuality, and is solidly homophobic.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> Because it sexualises her in a way which simply wouldn't be done to a man. Could you imagine a male minister being cast as a butch leather-boy if they were being criticised for bullying staff? No chance.



See the pic I posted on the Cummings thread, and i suspect Cummings is a bit of a bully. You may not like that either but it is pretty apposite. A venal group of ne'er-do-wells you could not possibly hope to meet.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> That was presumably made when there was rumours swirling around about Haigh's sexuality, and is solidly homophobic.


You may be right, no idea sorry


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> See the pic I posted on the Cummings thread, and i suspect Cummings is a bit of a bully. You may not like that either but it is pretty apposite. A venal group of ne'er-do-wells you could not possibly hope to meet.


I can't see anything on the last couple of pages of that thread, so you might have to be a bit more specific


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2020)

Actually, forget about it. I'm off to bed and I cba debating misogynist tropes with people who won't see them for what they are for more than one evening.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2020)

The Priti Patel report was on the Boris’s desk as early as April. That means not only that he elected to sit on its findings for 7 months, but that he chose to release it on anti bullying week.


----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Tory MPs have learned their lines well:
> 
> View attachment 239841
> 
> ...



Johnson calling her "the prittster" is ridiculous and hilarious in equal measure.

It makes her sound like a tube of child-friendly glue.


----------



## maomao (Nov 22, 2020)

She probably is very popular with Tory MPs. Bullies tend to be very socially succesful people. I've worked with people like that. In fact I've rarely worked anywhere that didn't have someone like that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2020)

The way that her sycophants bang on about her being a hard worker. What does that even mean, to work hard?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The way that her sycophants bang on about her being a hard worker. What does that even mean, to work hard?


It means you're not competent enough to do the job in a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2020)

'I didn't know you weren't supposed to push dog turds into the


PD58 said:


> This is taken from Martin Fletcher's article in the NS
> 
> ... “She’s always seen herself as a future leader,” a former Tory cabinet minister of centrist persuasion told me. She has cultivated the support of Asian, Jewish and other big party donors like Jon Moynihan, Peter Cruddas and the Bamford family. She and Michael Gove were the only cabinet ministers invited to Rupert Murdoch’s wedding to Jerry Hall. She is a good glad-handler, and has an appeal to those grass-roots Tory members who pick the leader that Johnson’s more rarefied heir apparent, Chancellor Rishi Sunak, may lack.
> 
> ...



The tory membership as it currently exists will not back a non-white candidate for leader IMO. This is something that seems to be overlooked by commentators talking up Patel's or Sunak's prospects, even when they're mentioning Patel's own racism as a selling point. 

Patel in particular I doubt would even want the job. I file her alongside Raab as a person who seems perpetually terrified of the level of authority she already has.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The way that her sycophants bang on about her being a hard worker. What does that even mean, to work hard?



Vastly overrated. IME most busy people are merely disorganised. Disorganised or single mothers.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The tory membership as it currently exists will not back a non-white candidate for leader IMO.


Normally I'd agree with you, but Sunak's polling numbers are wild. There doesn't seem to be any specific Tory member polling i can find, but he's the most popular politician in the country by some distance, and most popular among tory voters. Id imagine that popularity will cross into the membership.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The way that her sycophants bang on about her being a hard worker. What does that even mean, to work hard?



I guess it’s analogous to a quote from a friend of mine about music (specifically applied to what people said about local bands on some forum):  

“There are good bands, and there are bands that ‘work really hard’”

It‘s the sort of thing people say when there are no other merits to highlight.

Which reminds me, are the Tories still doing that laughable rolling-up-the-sleeves thing to project ‘hard working’ or is it all badly executed power stances these days?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2020)

The radio news had a vox pop with some of her constituents yesterday. Most of whom said favourable things, including one who said 'She was fine when I had dealings with her, so I don't think she's a bully.'  (or words to that effect). She's not accused of bullying her constituents FFS!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Tory MPs have learned their lines well:
> 
> View attachment 239841
> 
> ...




The prittster ffs.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Which reminds me, are the Tories still doing that laughable rolling-up-the-sleeves thing to project ‘hard working’ or is it all badly executed power stances these days?



This is true. They also scruff their hair up on top to make it seem like they have been working really hard.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 22, 2020)

I thought Boris always looked like shit because he was trying to go for the endearing scruffy 'loveable clown' look.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I thought Boris always looked like shit because he was trying to go for the endearing scruffy 'loveable clown' look.


Drinker. His personal hygiene not the best I hear


----------



## keybored (Nov 22, 2020)

PD58 said:


> “If Priti can appeal to the party faithful as an anti-immigration, tough-on-law-and-order candidate, *and do it with a winsome smile*, she could have a strong chance.”


That's her chances scuppered then.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

keybored said:


> That's her chances scuppered then.



True. As she smirks like Damien.


----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2020)

Maggot said:


> The radio news had a vox pop with some of her constituents yesterday. Most of whom said favourable things, including one who said 'She was fine when I had dealings with her, so I don't think she's a bully.'  (or words to that effect). She's not accused of bullying her constituents FFS!


That's what I thought when I saw all her fellow cabinet ministers queuing up to say how great she was to work with.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> That's what I thought when I saw all her fellow cabinet ministers queuing up to say how great she was to work with.


Work with but not work for


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2020)

Serene said:


> True. As she smirks like Damien.


Damien hirst, as he chops up another animal to sell


----------



## PD58 (Nov 22, 2020)

A mate of mine who once was quite high up in the HO told me it was very difficult to get change but if one was to succeed a 'rude approach' would get you nowhere...I wonder if Smith, May and Rudd had similar issues i.e. are the upper echelons of the HO systemically sexist or is it her approach?


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

Will Carrie Symonds get rid of Priti Patel in her new reshuffle?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 22, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Wasn't she sacked for taking bribes from a foreign nation, or was that someone else?





Artaxerxes said:


> Yep that's her, multiple undisclosed meetings (and payments possibly, I forget) with the Israelis while in cabinet which is highly dubious.
> 
> She had to get an emergency flight home and the beeb made a big fuss out of it, followed the bloody car all the way to Downing Street, took hours



Meanwhile:

*Priti Patel* _repeatedly_ backed company accused of obtaining Nigerian gas contract through _corruption_

Background (September 2019): Integrity of UK Home Secretary Questioned over Support for Process and Industrial Developments Limited


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2020)

Serene said:


> Will Carrie Symonds get rid of Priti Patel in her new reshuffle?


It's difficult to get to the truth of the matter 'cause there's so many lies flying about, but there's a good chance that you're reinforcing stuff made up by the Cummings / Vote Leave camp to pressure Johnson into not giving them the heave-ho.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's difficult to get to the truth of the matter 'cause there's so many lies flying about, but there's a good chance that you're reinforcing stuff made up by the Cummings / Vote Leave camp to pressure Johnson into not giving them the heave-ho.



True, and if I have to be serious for a moment, I dont think it was Symonds who was to blame for it. I think that Bojo had spoken to Biden on the phone and had been given the cold shoulder by him, in terms of a deal. Biden is pro EU and will very likely be wanting to trade with the EU. He doesnt like Brexit. He also keeps telling the media that he is Irish and so will be on their side in the EU. I think after Biden told Bojo how it is going to be that Bojo got shut of Cummings because all of his projections and predictions and gambles were proven wrong and have left the country in a bad position. I know that is speculation by myself.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> Normally I'd agree with you, but Sunak's polling numbers are wild. There doesn't seem to be any specific Tory member polling i can find, but he's the most popular politician in the country by some distance, and most popular among tory voters. Id imagine that popularity will cross into the membership.



And yet Tory voters/members wanted a racist as PM just a year ago.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2020)

PD58 said:


> A mate of mine who once was quite high up in the HO told me it was very difficult to get change but if one was to succeed a 'rude approach' would get you nowhere...I wonder if Smith, May and Rudd had similar issues i.e. are the upper echelons of the HO systemically sexist or is it her approach?


Not just the Home Office . Can you imagine what the upper echelons would have done to undermine a Corbyn government?


----------



## ricbake (Nov 22, 2020)

https://assets.publishing.service.g...BullyingHarassmentMisconduct-CivilService.pdf 
"Bullying is offensive, intimidating, malicious or insulting behaviour, an abuse or misuse of power through means intended to undermine, humiliate, denigrate or injure the recipient."








						Working for Home Office
					

We offer a range of careers, from working with the public to roles supporting operational areas of the business.




					www.gov.uk
				



" We never take our people for granted and we make every effort to demonstrate that. Home Office staff surveys are brimming with comments about how much our people value their colleagues, and the outstanding development opportunities and lifestyle benefits we offer. Not to mention the great support and social networks we’ve established. "

Sue Owen, DCMS Permanent Secretary, and Civil Service LGB&TI Champion, Posted on:26 January 2018 - Categories:Civil Service Leaders, Diversity and inclusion
Within the Civil Service, we are totally committed to ensuring that all of our people are treated with dignity and respect. We have zero tolerance for any form of bullying, harassment and discrimination from any source, and where it occurs it is essential that it gets reported and is tackled.

Good to know how much effort they put in to ensure there is no bullying in the Civil Service


----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## ricbake (Nov 22, 2020)

Just met a few people whilst on holiday...                       (November 2017)



This also from some time back by Alegra Stratton for ITV Peston
(The new player on Boris's power women team)


The "Pritster" has been there 487 days as of today - Boris's big problem is the rest of the possible candidates for Home Secretary are all pathetic.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 22, 2020)

Princess NutNut
Doc Mirza
The Pritster
StrattonCaster

Is this better than Cain and Cummings?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2020)

not a trot said:


> And yet Tory voters/members wanted a racist as PM just a year ago.


To be fair they've always wanted and so frequently got racists as pm


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2020)

ricbake said:


> Princess NutNut
> Doc Mirza
> The Pritster
> StrattonCaster
> ...



Public school wank.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2020)

not a trot said:


> And yet Tory voters/members wanted a racist as PM just a year ago.


So what? I don't think Johnson's racism is a motivating reason many of his supporters to vote for him - they just aren't put off by it. 

People are complicated and inconsistent - if it looks like Sunak is the best bet for getting another tory government and he makes the right noises on the economy and the culture war, then his brown-ness may not be enough to stop him becoming leader.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> So what? I don't think Johnson's racism is a motivating reason many of his supporters to vote for him - they just aren't put off by it.
> 
> People are complicated and inconsistent - if it looks like Sunak is the best bet for getting another tory government and he makes the right noises on the economy and the culture war, then his brown-ness may not be enough to stop him becoming leader.


He'll find it hard to make the right noises on the economy when it's his government that will have kneecapped it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He'll find it hard to make the right noises on the economy when it's his government that will have kneecapped it



I’m sure they along with the Murdoch press will find a way to blame Corbyn and his fictional anti-Semitism for it.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's difficult to get to the truth of the matter 'cause there's so many lies flying about, but there's a good chance that you're reinforcing stuff made up by the Cummings / Vote Leave camp to pressure Johnson into not giving them the heave-ho.


Isn't that the whole point - that's it's next-to-impossible for anyone posting here to have even the faintest idea about what precisely is going on and has been going on in Johnson's inner circle? Save that it seems more byzantine, convoluted, dysfunctional and internecine than the Borgias?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2020)

I must admit, it's depressing she wasn't sacked. it's a totally clear contravention of the Ministerial Code, and this basically means that that Code is now meaningless.
And no, it wasn't always so; give Blair & Brown their due, they probably would have fired someone for that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 22, 2020)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## gosub (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2020)

More "do gooders" winding up poor Priti! 








						Jamaica flight: Priti Patel criticises anti-deportation campaign
					

The home secretary says it was wrong to link the deportations to Jamaica with the Windrush scandal.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 4, 2020)

ddraig said:


> More "do gooders" winding up poor Priti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really is a colossal wanker.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

Let's take a tour of Bahrain police station where human rights activists were tortured!







She is filth. 









						Priti Patel under fire over tour of Bahrain police station where human rights activists were tortured
					

Exclusive: ‘How can the Home Office accept that I was tortured at this site, then send the home secretary there for a photo opportunity?’ victim asks




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2020)

On the radio this morning:

"[We want] infection control to be reduced."


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> On the radio this morning:
> 
> "[We want] infection control to be reduced."



Yet more proof, as if any were needed, that she *really is* as thick as pigshit .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2020)

I know a type who had to deal with her when she was Hagues PR gatekeeper & Blair & Co were running the place. refused to allow access to him much of the time as she was suspicious that the press would pull a fast one and make her look stupid. so she shut down pretty much all requests  and charmed no one.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 18, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know a type who had to deal with her when she was Hagues PR gatekeeper & Blair & Co were running the place. refused to allow access to him much of the time as she was suspicious that the press would pull a fast one and make her look stupid. so she shut down pretty much all requests  and charmed no one.



a stopped clock is right twice per day


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> she was suspicious that the press would pull a fast one and make her look stupid.



That would've been quite unnecessary.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 19, 2020)

Pretty vacants meeting with the Israeli military would have been legit if she had asked permission and DFID funding would probably been granted. IDF were running field hospitals for Syrian refugees so a legit recipient of aid money.
Except pretty or her mossad handler didn't get permission first😁


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Hahahahaha




You can see the strain on the faces of those coppers. Either from trying not to laugh, or trying to not arrest the brown person.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 22, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




She just got pulled up by Sky News on this. After waffling her way through questions on the hauliers being stuck in Kent and the govt being behind the curve again, she was asked about the tweet. She reckons someone else writes her tweets and couldn't remember if "they" removed it as a result of the legal experts concern.

She looked and sounded like someone lying to their back teeth on 24hrs in Police Custody.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She was on LBC earlier, utterly unable to answer a single question honestly. 

"Will people in tier 4 areas be given priority access to the vaccine?"

Two minutes of waffle followed in which she didn't say the answer, which she could have said in a nano-second, "No."

I think lie is her default setting.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


>





This was another simple question that she tried to lie about on the radio. Many trucks have been moved to Manston, she wouldn't say that, she tried to fluff that the truckers had gone home or something, took the interviewer about 5 attempts to get her to say they were moved to Manston.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This was another simple question that she tried to lie about on the radio. Many trucks have been moved to Manston, she wouldn't say that, she tried to fluff that the truckers had gone home or something, took the interviewer about 5 attempts to get her to say they were moved to Manston.


Manston will inevitably become the government's own _Fyre Festival _style of debacle; how many hours before the French truckers start to take direct action against their guards?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Manston will inevitably become the government's own _Fyre Festival _style of debacle; how many hours before the French truckers start to take direct action against their guards?



In a couple of days they’ll be playing football with British fishermen in that no-mans land and we’ll all forget this ever happened.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 22, 2020)

According to ITV's Joel Hill just now the 1500 odd figure she was quoting - 650 still on the M20 and 873 already at Manston - is also 'misleading'.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm sure I remember a time where no matter how awful a person you were as an MP, if you were caught blatantly lying you resigned or were fired. Is this just the warm fuzzy sepia toned glow of nostalgia?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2020)

I think Johnson forces them to resign if they're caught _not _lying now


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> In a couple of days they’ll be playing football with British fishermen in that no-mans land and we’ll all forget this ever happened.


yeh cos in a couple of days something much worse will happen


----------



## philosophical (Dec 22, 2020)

Next time she speaks, try counting the number of times she says 'obviously'.
They are all evil bastards, but Patel is a gold plated Princess of Darkness.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 22, 2020)

Mossad are drowning their sorrows they recruited an agent in the British Cabinet but its Boris's cabinet and its Priti Patel.
  we can't possibly give her any orders that she couldn't fuck up. This "intelligence" is garbage but its the cabinet meetings?
 goldsmiths BDS are more coherent and they are students


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

Politicians lie. Whatever next.



BCBlues said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure if anyone of us did something that halted or prejudiced a trial we would have been fined or given a night or two in the cells.
Given the bullying I bet she will be gone in the next reshuffle which is in January.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm sure I remember a time where no matter how awful a person you were as an MP, if you were caught blatantly lying you resigned or were fired. Is this just the warm fuzzy sepia toned glow of nostalgia?



Standards have always been pretty low but there was at least a time when there _were_ some standards. But tbf Johnson hasn't got much in the way of moral high ground, having kicked off his tenure as PM by transparently lying to parliament, the nation in general and the queen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Standards have always been pretty low but there was at least a time when there _were_ some standards. But tbf Johnson hasn't got much in the way of moral high ground, having kicked off his tenure as PM by transparently lying to parliament, the nation in general and the queen.


Yeh the only way from there was down


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Politicians lie. Whatever next.
> 
> 
> I am sure if anyone of us did something that halted or prejudiced a trial we would have been fined or given a night or two in the cells.
> Given the bullying I bet she will be gone in the next reshuffle which is in January.


She knows where his children are


----------



## alex_ (Dec 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Politicians lie. Whatever next.



I’m pritti sure that in the olden days - it was always at least debatable, this lot are claiming that 1+1 = zero trucks are queuing for Dover


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 22, 2020)

What gets me is that she is just fucking thick. Nasty and thick. In an ideal society these people would be bottom of the heap, but here we are with them floating to the top


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> What gets me is that she is just fucking thick. Nasty and thick. In an ideal society these people would be bottom of the heap, but here we are with them floating to the top


Scum rises to the top


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## alex_ (Dec 22, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> What gets me is that she is just fucking thick. Nasty and thick. In an ideal society these people would be bottom of the heap, but here we are with them floating to the top



Possible we all agree that we should have less counter terrorism


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 23, 2020)

I can’t explain politely how much I fucking detest this toxic weeble.

Makes Michael Howard look human.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2020)

I just listened to the Newscast (Brexitcast as was) "Dead Ringers" podcast, and Jan Ravens' deconstruction of Patel's way of speaking is entertainingly instructive.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> this toxic weeble


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> I can’t explain politely how much I fucking detest this toxic weeble.
> 
> Makes Michael Howard look human.



You're thinking what I'm thinking.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2020)

For anyone who is interested, Barton Stacey is on the North downs in Hampshire. It can get really cold there in the winter. The nearest town is Andover, but not that near really. Arsehole middle of nowhere to all intents and purposes:









						Priti Patel 'plans to dump 300 refugees in “prison camp” with no mains water'
					

EXCLUSIVE The Home Secretary wants to bypass planning rules to open the camp by New Year's Day, without sewage or an on site doctor in a scheme branded "inhuman"




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 23, 2020)

If the bastards can't be arsed in providing facilities for the truckers at Manston then why would they for refugees. They really are scum of the highest order.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2020)

Why provide facilities when they can rely on the goodwill of locals to provide food, water, health care, clothing, bedding etc.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2020)

I was thinking could she be used as an organ donor, but you wouldn't, would you.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I was thinking could she be used as an organ donor, but you wouldn't, would you.



I think she’s already donated a heart and a brain. Runs off gut instinct.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 23, 2020)

Never had a heart and brain only runs at 30%


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I think she’s already donated a heart and a brain. Runs off gut instinct.


Nah she runs off bile.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Never had a heart and brain only runs at 30%


Sounds like the tin Man.


----------



## andysays (Dec 24, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Nah she runs off bile.


At least her liver and gall bladder are still in working order


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2020)

andysays said:


> At least her liver and gall bladder are still in working order


More's the pity


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 25, 2020)

Sorry for the Twitter link, but I can’t be arsed to cut and paste all the separate images.  Compare her answer with what normal non-petty-fascist people say.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 25, 2020)

Nothing sticks to her though. And Pritt Sticks are non toxic.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Sorry for the Twitter link, but I can’t be arsed to cut and paste all the separate images.  Compare her answer with what normal non-petty-fascist people say.




Rees Mogg binge watching a programme about the completely fictional, romanticised relationship between masters and servants


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 26, 2020)

Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!



It'd mean leaving the council of europe if a) true and b) it was legislated on


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> Rees Mogg binge watching a programme about the completely fictional, romanticised relationship between masters and servants


Good to see Paul hardcastle ok


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Good to see Paul hardcastle ok


Yes, I thought he died at n-n-n-n-nineteen


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!




Fucks sake


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2020)

doesnt surprise me. fucking brexit has brought out the worst in this shithole toilet of a country. regressive cunts


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It'd mean leaving the council of europe if a) true and b) it was legislated on



I don't see leaving the CE being a massive conceptual hurdle for the new improved UK


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!



Housie Housie!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!




This would be my breaking point. Should this shit succeed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what legs this has, but here ya go!





I’m in favour, so long as it only applies to ministers convicted of bullying.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I’m in favour, so long as it only applies to ministers convicted of bullying.


Deffo a _be careful what you wish for _situation for this scum


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Good to see Paul hardcastle ok



great actor


----------



## flypanam (Dec 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Deffo a _be careful what you wish for _situation for this scum


You can bet she’ll be the one that pulls the lever for the trap door.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 29, 2020)

She has her fans


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh look. Edgy Burchill.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 29, 2020)

Christ I think reading that poem has actually burned my eyeballs. Burchill is such an appalling shitehawk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Christ I think reading that poem has actually burned my eyeballs. Burchill is such an appalling shitehawk.


I do wish Priti Patel would arrange to have burchill's heart extracted


----------



## philosophical (Dec 29, 2020)

Surely that poem is an ironic piss take, or am I missing something?
Is Julie Burchill famous for anything?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 29, 2020)

Ugandan discussions clearly    I did have to check it wasn't Private Eye it appeared in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ugandan discussions clearly    I did have to check it wasn't Private Eye it appeared in


It would have (aged 11 1/2) after Burchill if it was in PE


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> She has her fans
> 
> View attachment 245922
> View attachment 245923
> ...


That is some of the most fucking awful poetry I have ever read. It makes the kind of doggerel that turns up when staff associations do "poetry competitions" look positively Laureate-worthy. One might have thought that someone who moves words around for a living might have noticed some of the grating clunks as grammar has been tortured into something passing for rhyme.

None of which is capable of lowering my opinion of Julie Burchill all that much, it has to be said...


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 29, 2020)

Surely that's done in irony, no? Otherwise, vile subject matter (and vile author) aside, the shiteworthyness of it would make the great William Topaz McGonagall blush.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Surely that's done in irony, no? Otherwise, vile subject matter (and vile author) aside, the shiteworthyness of it would make the great William Topaz McGonagall blush.


I'd credit Burchill with quite a few things, but I think her worldview rather rules irony out as an option...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 29, 2020)

Now with rhyming theme tune: Priti Patel - Highway to Hell  

Viewers applaud Richard Osman’s House of Game Night for appearing to troll Priti Patel


----------



## Maggot (Jan 2, 2021)

Apparently, Priti Patel's New Year resolution is to give up smirking.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Apparently, Priti Patel's New Year resolution is to give up smirking.


Perhaps for a month, like gym memberships... In public, anyway.


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Apparently, Priti Patel's New Year resolution is to give up smirking.



Well bully for her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2021)

More dogwhistle cuntery from Piranha Patel...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> More dogwhistle cuntery from Piranha Patel...
> 
> View attachment 247222



Ugh! I'm totally out of words.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ugh! I'm totally out of words.


if only she were


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 11, 2021)

Freedom from Torture, the Joint Council for the Welfare of Immigrants, Hope Not Hate and Detention Action 'call out' this repulsive individual:

Priti Patel's language 'fuels racist attacks in same way Trump's does', charities claim


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2021)

* Note to self: always read the full headline *


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2021)

The way she uses “you know” in every sentence is starting to do my cake in. Once you have heard this, you can never listen to this awful human being ever again without hearing it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2021)

She’s doing it again. And using shit like “very conscientious “ and “ fact of the matter” at every juncture to lengthen her message of fuck all, grrrr


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The way she uses “you know” in every sentence


It's more than a bit disconcerting, She is supposed to know what she's on about not be peppering her wisdom with questions enquiring if I know what she's on about.

She does come over as a bit of a dullard.                    Again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2021)

It’s not just me






						HuffPost is now a part of Verizon Media
					






					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				



.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2021)

I now have this mental image of Malcolm Tucker shouting at her offstage after that performance


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 248634


In that case I'm surprised she goes on so long


----------



## MrSki (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2021)

Mince.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Satire is truly dead


----------



## maomao (Jan 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Mince.


That's offensive to mince.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I now have this mental image of Malcolm Tucker shouting at her offstage after that performance



He'd be too busy with the PM. He'd set Jamie on her instead.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2021)

I'd back her against either of them


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



his addition makes it even better


----------



## MrSki (Jan 13, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> his addition makes it even better



Yeah I know. I posted that on the Covid memes thread.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'd back her against either of them


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2021)

Exercise must be doubly important


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2021)

Doubleplusgood.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> his addition makes it even better



Except the magic roundabout is joyous and life-affirming


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2021)

boing


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2021)

....and clueless.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Mince.


Isn't she just!


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2021)

Please let me present The Bullyingdon Club:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2021)

This seems to have been missed and also seems not to be in the news at the moment:








						Priti Patel faces growing pressure over deletion of police records
					

Keir Starmer calls on home secretary to take responsibility for ‘fiasco’ as officers begin to report ‘near misses’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This seems to have been missed and also seems not to be in the news at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw it in the Guardian...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw it in the Guardian...


Yeah but why are they, or anyone else, not featuring it in the news anymore? I did say -  not in the news* at the moment*


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 17, 2021)

As if she'll take responsibility. That isn't something that any of the cabinet believe in. She'll find some underling to lay the blame on as usual.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> As if she'll take responsibility. That isn't something that any of the cabinet believe in. She'll find some underling to lay the blame on as usual.


You are probably right. Thats a fair point.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This seems to have been missed and also seems not to be in the news at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cyril_smear said:


> .... whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not been missed and nor has it been deleted.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Yeah but why are they, or anyone else, not featuring it in the news anymore? I did say -  not in the news* at the moment*


It was in the news yesterday. Short of posting hourly updates, I'm not sure how it could have been more current.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 17, 2021)

She will want to bring back capital punishment specifically for whoever leaked this


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's not been missed and nor has it been deleted.


I suffer from from brain fog, it's because of the medication I'm on.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 19, 2021)

She got a mauling from Labour’s shadow Home Secretary, in her absence "Shameful and embarrassing" that Home Secretary won't address Parliament over Police records loss - Nick Thomas-Symonds - The Labour Party


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 20, 2021)

When PP talks she sounds like she starts each sentence without any idea how to finish it. It's as if she aspires to coherence but is vaguely aware she can't quite manage it.

It's pretty common these days tbf but she's a perfect example.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 20, 2021)

She's on Good Morning Britain now and Piers Morgan has just asked her if she's considered her position as Home Secretary, given the loss of 400,000 records on her watch. 
She says those records are not lost. She just doesn't know where they are.
I see.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 20, 2021)

She is on BBC R4 atm, and is using quite long sentences seemingly without too much trouble.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 20, 2021)

weltweit said:


> She is on BBC R4 atm, and is using quite long sentences seemingly without too much trouble.


I expect they've given her an autocue. Or Jan Ravens.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 20, 2021)

weltweit said:


> She is on BBC R4 atm, and is using quite long sentences seemingly without too much trouble.



Funny, I was listening to her too. I forgot to add how 2/3 of what she says is filler like _at the end of the day_ and _it's important to stress_ and _well, this is an important question and that's why I've been thinking about it a lot. What I can say us that despite the ongoing difficulties I really think it is what most people want to see_. _That is why, as I said, I am making it a personal priority._

Like I said, this bollocks that passes for public discourse is pretty common. BJ for example tries to hide it under bluster, PP is one of those who tries to hide it under gravitas.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 20, 2021)

Here is the GMB interview regarding the missing 400 000 records.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## Petcha (Jan 20, 2021)

It would seem Cummings ban on letting any minister near GMB was a very wise one. The 8.30am Piers Morgan interview every morning is excruciating. The only who has survived it is Zahawi.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

It appears she made the case for border closure back in March.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> It appears she made the case for border closure back in March.



Pritis default stance is closing the borders and shooting immigrants so it’s not news


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2021)

Patel has wanting to shut the borders and execute all felons since she was about 12 tbf.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> It appears she made the case for border closure back in March.



...and then she found out there was a pandemic.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

She never answers the fucking question


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> She never answers the fucking question



I'm pretty sure that Patel wouldn't consider *any* time to be the time to talk about her mismanagement.


----------



## andysays (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> She never answers the fucking question



That's pretty (sic) much a tacit admission that there has been mismanagement, isn't it?


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 21, 2021)

It's not in her make-up to admit to anything, that doesn't compute with her programming.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> It's not in her make-up to admit to anything, that doesn't compute with her programming.


Not deliberately, perhaps.

But I am increasingly of the view that Patel was standing behind the door when the brains were being handed out.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> She never answers the fucking question




Does she stand out from any other member of the cabinet in that regard? Williamson was on the radio this morning, and was putting the "Well what we need to remember is" machine into overdrive. Even Nick "Young Tory" Robinson was exasperated.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does she stand out from any other member of the cabinet in that regard? Williamson was on the radio this morning, and was putting the "Well what we need to remember is" machine into overdrive. Even Nick "Young Tory" Robinson was exasperated.


Nah, they don't answer the question because they don't want to. Patel doesn't answer the question because she doesn't understand the question.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Nah, they don't answer the question because they don't want to. Patel doesn't answer the question because she doesn't understand the question.



You seem to be indirectly overestimating the intelligence of Gavin Williamson, George Eustice and Robert Jenrick, to name but three.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> You seem to be indirectly overestimating the intelligence of Gavin Williamson, George Eustice and Robert Jenrick, to name but three.


Only by comparison to Patel. The bar is low.

And not to mention James "not very" Cleverly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 21, 2021)

15 positive people?


----------



## agricola (Jan 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> That's pretty (sic) much a tacit admission that there has been mismanagement, isn't it?



Is she making some kind of move at present?  First there was that "I wanted to close the borders" thing on Tuesday, then there is that admission of mismanagement (of course it wasnt her mismanagement), and now there is "we wanted to tag people to ensure they kept to the foreign travel quarantine".


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2021)

agricola said:


> Is she making some kind of move at present?  First there was that "I wanted to close the borders" thing on Tuesday, then there is that admission of mismanagement (of course it wasnt her mismanagement), and now there is "we wanted to tag people to ensure they kept to the foreign travel quarantine".


Perhaps she (and/or her backers) think Johnson is on the ropes. Thing is, she'd be dumb enough to make a pass for the leadership, and end up as no more than a stalking horse. We can hope, at least.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


>




What if it’s a drum n’ bass party?


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What if it’s a drum and bass party?



Ba boom tish. or ba boom boom tish tish tish. i give up.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 21, 2021)

> _" *Few politicians match her ability to fill dead air with a series of disconnected sentences that leave most people none the wiser by the time she comes to a stop*. Ideal for a press briefing with minimal news content that has to be extended to 40 minutes to keep up appearances ..."_




Superb:

Two helpings of Priti Patel is _pretty much no help at all_


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What if it’s a drum n’ bass party?


I’d love to try that line on the coopers 

“Honestly, check my record bag, it’s all techno mate. Well, maybe some _could_ be described as tech-house at a push...”


----------



## Espresso (Jan 22, 2021)

Patel will take it as a compliment that she never answers a question and wear it as a badge of honour. 
All of the politicians we've got think it's a complete triumph that they are known for not actually answering any questions. They'll think it shows ninja skills and wily cunning to not tell us thickos anything and to show those badgering guttersnipe journos who's boss. Alas.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Patel will take it as a compliment that she never answers a question and wear it as a badge of honour.
> All of the politicians we've got think it's a complete triumph that they are known for not actually answering any questions. They'll think it shows ninja skills and wily cunning to not tell us thickos anything and to show those badgering guttersnipe journos who's boss. Alas.


It has always been this way, as long as I remember. What used to be different was questions in the house of commons when answers had to be made, hence the pmqs being televised was a step forward. Now that is just as poor, the current speaker is not up to it and we're left with waffle and avoidance.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 22, 2021)

The smartest and best Tory minds - and there are plenty - are not in the cabinet. They are playing a long game. The likes of Patel would not normally get a sniff of responsibility unless they were unknowing patsys.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 29, 2021)

Kent: Arson investigation launched after fire breaks out at former army barracks housing asylum seekers
					

The military site has recently been hit by a COVID-19 outbreak with around 120 people testing positive.




					www.google.com
				




All Patel has to say is " The damage and destruction to Napier Barracks is not only appaling but deeply offensive to the taxpayers of this country"

She's such a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Kent: Arson investigation launched after fire breaks out at former army barracks housing asylum seekers
> 
> 
> The military site has recently been hit by a COVID-19 outbreak with around 120 people testing positive.
> ...


You wouldn't know that from your link which doesn't quote her


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You wouldn't know that from your link which doesn't quote her



I dont actually know where she quoted that, apart from it's on the Sky newsbar, the yellow bit across the bottom


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2021)

from napier barracks thread 


brogdale said:


> Genuinely Trumpian pitch; she really is proper fucking scum.
> 
> View attachment 251951


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> I dont actually know where she quoted that, apart from it's on the Sky newsbar, the yellow bit across the bottom


Ah it's quoting her now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2021)

Predictably the Twitter replies to her "statement" are a bingo card of racist cunt clichés


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2021)

The Home Secretary makes sure her staff receive the jab quickly:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2021)

Home Office put refugees in barracks after fears better housing would ‘undermine confidence’ in system
					

Exclusive: Internal documents reveal ministers justified placing hundreds of asylum seekers in military camps because more ‘generous’ accommodation would damage public perception of asylum system




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 31, 2021)

stavros said:


> The Home Secretary makes sure her staff receive the jab quickly:
> 
> View attachment 252242



Hopefully that's Gove she's whacking


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Hopefully that's Gove she's whacking



It's any member of Home Office staff. I haven't tried Gove yet, although he's quite close to being his own Spitting Image puppet already.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 248634


Exactly how I got my CSE grade 3 in German


----------



## nogojones (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2021)

Did anyone ask them to take the fucking knee!!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2021)

It's normally people with extreme right wing opinions who object to taking the knee isn't it? 


.... oh wait ...


----------



## izz (Feb 12, 2021)

I think she's  just confused taking the knee, a pretty amiable kind of protest, with riots.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2021)

izz said:


> I think she's  just confused taking the knee, a pretty amiable kind of protest, with riots.


No, they are playing to their voters and who they think are the "decent law abiding silent majority" etc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2021)

izz said:


> I think she's  just confused taking the knee, a pretty amiable kind of protest, with riots.



I think she's just a bile-spitting fanatic tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think she's just a bile-spitting fanatic tbh.


I think yours is the reason for what izz describes. She comes across to me as someone with such an obsessive need for control that anything that looks to her like defiance of authority provokes an immediate reaction. Taking the knee might not actually be "defiance of authority" (although it is effectively that), but she's going to see it as sufficient evidence of a lack of deference, surely the start of the slippery slope to defiance proper, and therefore highly undesirable.

Assuming that she doesn't actually hold racist views herself, and sees it as being in direct defiance of her, personally. It would seem plausible.

Priti Patel suffers, I suspect, from a condition we might call "not quite as clever as they think they are", and she has the acute variety, where she is dimly aware of this fact. That's why she can never, ever admit fault or error. It's why her immediate response to *any* obstacle or challenge is to reach for a bigger stick. I suspect someone caught some serious shit when she made that idiotic number error we're still chuckling about - she couldn't admit to having made a mistake, but it had to be SOMEONE'S fault.

Sadly, our political system seems to have reached a point where forms of psychotic behaviour are a positive advantage to progression.

ETA: when I was studying for my counselling degree, I went to a very entertaining lunchtime lecture entitled "Psychosis as a management competence", where the speaker went through a range of "desirable corporate management behaviours/values", and was able to relate them to various psychotic and neurotic states - narcissism, depersonalisation, even schizophrenia. It all made sense, although I think there was a tacit acceptance that we weren't talking about florid expressions of those conditions. But now...


----------



## MrSki (Feb 13, 2021)

this is a great tweet.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 13, 2021)

Prity dreadful indeed


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2021)

She is quite chilling.

Which is weird, because you don't usually encounter "chilling" alongside "village idiot"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 13, 2021)

Her husband calls her his _personal piranha ... _Fitting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> She is quite chilling.
> 
> Which is weird, because you don't usually encounter "chilling" alongside "village idiot"


Great power plus great stupidity is often chilling


----------



## prunus (Feb 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Great power plus great stupidity is often chilling



q.v. ‘Trump’


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

prunus said:


> q.v. ‘Trump’


cf trump






						Cf - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## prunus (Feb 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> cf trump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

e.g. Trump


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 13, 2021)

Fuck Trump, Rutita1 has got me thinking about Patel giving blowjobs and I'd really rather not have that thought


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck Trump, Rutita1 has got me thinking about Patel giving blowjobs and I'd really rather not have that thought


I'd rather not have that blowjob
Or that fuck


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Great power plus great stupidity is often chilling



Spiderman Far From Home Secretary


----------



## MrSki (Feb 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck Trump, Rutita1 has got me thinking about Patel giving blowjobs and I'd really rather not have that thought


Especially when her husband refers to her as a piranha.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck Trump, Rutita1 has got me thinking about Patel giving blowjobs and I'd really rather not have that thought


I shouldn't imagine there's a person born who'd want to put their genitalia in reach of the portal to Hell that is Patel's nasty little mouth.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Her husband calls her his _personal piranha ... _Fitting.



This has connotations about her blowie style I'm not happy about knowing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2021)

Weird and slightly uncomfortable tangent


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Weird and slightly uncomfortable tangent


I must admit, I have mused on what the personal lives are like for people like Patel - or, more precisely, what it's like for those around them - but I hadn't (yet) got as far as to speculate on the nature of her conjugals...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Weird and slightly uncomfortable tangent



It's lockdown 3.0 and I'm slowly losing my mind so I apologise for being overly unpleasant on occasion.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Not deliberately, perhaps.
> 
> But I am increasingly of the view that Patel was standing behind the door when the brains were being handed out.



It's the old story. She misheard, thought they said "drains", and asked for hers to be jetwashed out.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

Rumour has it she's starting her own Black Lives Don't Matter movement.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Rumour has it she's starting her own Black Lives Don't Matter movement.



That’s just the Met


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2021)

Despite it being dropped nine years ago, Priti Patel is proposing the re-introduction of forcible fingerprinting of asylum seekers.








						Plan to use force to fingerprint Channel asylum-seekers will spark violence and self-harm, Priti Patel warned
					

Similar measure was swiftly abandoned nine years ago – after refugees slashed their fingertips to prevent evidence being taken




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> ... Assuming that she doesn't actually hold racist views herself ...




Upon what evidence from her political career to date could any such assumption be made?


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2021)

The civil service union has asked the High Court to overrule Johnson's decision to keep a bully in his cabinet.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2021)

Priti Patel reaches £340,000 settlement with ex-Home Office chief Philip Rutnam
					

Former permanent secretary sued government over alleged bullying by home secretary




					www.theguardian.com
				




oh dear, be paying this herself will she?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Priti Patel reaches £340,000 settlement with ex-Home Office chief Philip Rutnam
> 
> 
> Former permanent secretary sued government over alleged bullying by home secretary
> ...


"...Under pressure to disclose.."? If she's using taxpayers money it should be automatically transparent how much she's spaffed up the wall to save her face.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 4, 2021)

I imagine she will say the settlement is merely to get rid of an irritating distraction allowing her to.............


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 4, 2021)

I wonder if she'll get the same roasting/ calls for resignation as Nicola Sturgeon has had...


----------



## splonkydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> "...Under pressure to disclose.."? If she's using taxpayers money it should be automatically transparent how much she's spaffed up the wall to save her face.
> 
> View attachment 257298



Think it comes to a total of two hundred thousand and eight sixty three and five thousand pounds.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 4, 2021)

Radio 4 PM program just said sources close to Philip Rutnam are saying the payment is £340,000 plus legal costs.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Radio 4 PM program just said sources close to Philip Rutnam are saying the payment is £340,000 plus legal costs.


Or, looked at another way, the annual income tax revenue from between 3 to 4 hundred workers on minimum wage.
No doubt they'd be chuffed.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2021)

Wait till the taxpayers alliance hear about this...


----------



## PD58 (Mar 4, 2021)

Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2021)

PD58 said:


> Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!



Eh?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2021)

PD58 said:


> Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!


Not necessarily - if he'd carried on and received less in award than he'd been offered now he'd have been liable for all costs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2021)

PD58 said:


> Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!



That amount is tax free, so double your timescale, if it is correct. Plus he still gets his pension, which I am led to believe is a bit more shiney than my nan’s was...


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Yeah, because calling out a bully is bullying


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## andysays (Mar 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, because calling out a bully is bullying


TBF, that idea has been trotted out a few times on Urban over the years...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 4, 2021)

andysays said:


> TBF, that idea has been trotted out a few times on Urban over the years...


Oh, it's the classic counter-attack - it's not even original.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, because calling out a bully is bullying



The "Whoever smelt it, dealt it" gambit. That's the level.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 5, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Radio 4 PM program just said sources close to Philip Rutnam are saying the payment is £340,000 plus legal costs.


Channel 4 News said the total payout will be £370,000 including £30,000 in legal costs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 5, 2021)

PD58 said:


> Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!



Establishment stalwart gives establishment chance to bury scandal for money shock


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)

The government does not accept liability, yet throws nigh on half a million pounds around, surely a matter for the public accounts committee???


----------



## tony.c (Mar 5, 2021)

PD58 said:


> Why has he settled at this point - £340K is two years 3 months salary for him plus he has no legal costs....so its about money not principle then!!!


He was taking the case to an Employment Tribunal. The maximum compensation an employment tribunal can recommend is one year's gross pay, or £88,519, whichever is *lower*.
So he would only have got £88,519.


			https://www.uk.yahoo.com/news/priti-patel-reaches-six-figure-15043432.html


----------



## existentialist (Mar 5, 2021)

I am really not sure that a tribunal finding would have been any more damaging than the Government paying out a fairly hefty settlement. As others have pointed out, if this had gone to tribunal, and the government had been found against, the outcome would have been considerably less financially adverse...so clearly it was worth the several hundred thousand pounds to them not to have the specifics aired, and clearly they thought that the chances of prevailing at tribunal were not good. I cannot see any other reason why the most confrontational department in a hideously entitled government would have paid out a penny if they thought there was any way of getting out of it.

So we can quite reasonably take it from this settlement - regardless of the Government's pathetic attempt at spin - to be a vindication of the claims that Patel was bullying staff. 

And there it stops. Because we simply don't have a mechanism that allows a government so shameless in its efforts to avoid accountability to be held to account. Even the voters don't get a look-in for another 4 years, and from past experience, it doesn't appear that even they are particularly interested in calling out this kind of behaviour, let alone the corruption and ineptitude that has characterised the other aspects of the Government's behaviour.

I despair.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 5, 2021)

I keep seeing this thread title and thinking 'She's not stupid, she's mean and nasty'. Don't think she would have got to where she is by being stupid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I keep seeing this thread title and thinking 'She's not stupid, she's mean and nasty'. Don't think she would have got to where she is by being stupid.


when I was little I thought politicians must have some special qualities which set them apart from the mass of people. But as I get aulder I know that what sets them apart are their colossal egos and colossal stupidity.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I keep seeing this thread title and thinking 'She's not stupid, she's mean and nasty'. Don't think she would have got to where she is by being stupid.


The current cabinet doesn't really bear that theory out tbh.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

High academic intelligence and crass stupidity aren't in my experience mutually exclusive


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> High academic intelligence and crass stupidity aren't in my experience mutually exclusive


None of them have high academic intelligence. They have to make do with crass stupidity


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> None of them have high academic intelligence. They have to make do with crass stupidity



Tbf Raab does have the academic bit, you know the prick who wasn’t aware that Dover is kinda important to our trade with continental Europe, whilst masquerading as Brexit Secretary.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

There's "two brains" Willetts, too, although his apparent intelligence has risen because he's no longer a minister.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't believe in the concept of generalised intelligence anyway, but many of the skills that are often associated with the concept - say, speed of understanding new ideas, ability to understand and combine multiple sources of information - just aren't important when it comes to rising to a position of power in the Tory party, or indeed within a party generally. In fact they can be negatively correlated. There is a certain level of ability that's required but you can't go too far or you may just stop being an MP. You can certainly be extremely thick and still be really quite powerful. That's how the system works. The fact that a bunch of them have firsts from Oxbridge doesn't say anything either way because you can absolutely have that and still be a dimwit.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The fact that a bunch of them have firsts from Oxbridge doesn't say anything either way because you can absolutely have that and still be a dimwit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 5, 2021)

You only have to be slightly smarter than the people that vote for you.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

Not even that I don't think - propaganda does wonders.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)

Have they got more stupid though? Thatcher and her crew, clearly cunts, yet they seemed to have an air about them, that they knew their own minds and what they wanted. It could be that we’ve grown older and smarter and more cynical, or that with Blair arriving on the scene with his third way, blowing with the wind level of commitment has ingrained itself in the  modern politico and that we’re older and smarter and can see right through the bullshit cos even if we weren’t older and smarter it would still be transparent but doesn’t matter cos these motherfuckers are never held to account, there is no mechanism to hold the cunts to account???


----------



## PD58 (Mar 6, 2021)

tony.c said:


> He was taking the case to an Employment Tribunal. The maximum compensation an employment tribunal can recommend is one year's gross pay, or £88,519, whichever is *lower*.
> So he would only have got £88,519.
> 
> 
> https://www.uk.yahoo.com/news/priti-patel-reaches-six-figure-15043432.html



I get that so it was about money, not the principle of her being an alleged bully...the govt. gets away with no liability being accepted. I also understand there was no other way, but this just stinks from whichever way you look at it...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Have they got more stupid though? Thatcher and her crew, clearly cunts, yet they seemed to have an air about them, that they knew their own minds and what they wanted. It could be that we’ve grown older and smarter and more cynical, or that with Blair arriving on the scene with his third way, blowing with the wind level of commitment has ingrained itself in the  modern politico and that we’re older and smarter and can see right through the bullshit cos even if we weren’t older and smarter it would still be transparent but doesn’t matter cos these motherfuckers are never held to account, there is no mechanism to hold the cunts to account???


I think the current government is at a bit of a recent peak for stupidity - gradually, everyone else has been winnowed out, either because they were to smart to want to get involved with the growing level of bullshit in the first place, or because they were actively excluded as they might be a threat. Plus the Tories have been divided internally for a while, and in that sort of situation, ideological purity and loyalty becomes way more of a factor when picking people for positions. I don't think it's all that worse than at times in the past though.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

If we allow that they are intelligent, with the policies they're bringing in it does raise the odds that they're just fucking evil.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh they're definitely evil.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh they're definitely evil.


And sadly live


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And sadly live



...and vile


----------



## alex_ (Mar 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think the current government is at a bit of a recent peak for stupidity - gradually, everyone else has been winnowed out, either because they were to smart to want to get involved with the growing level of bullshit in the first place, or because they were actively excluded as they might be a threat. Plus the Tories have been divided internally for a while, and in that sort of situation, ideological purity and loyalty becomes way more of a factor when picking people for positions. I don't think it's all that worse than at times in the past though.



thatcher had people who were competent - heseltine, Ken and Alan Clarke.

point to the equivalents amongst this bunch ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

alex_ said:


> thatcher had people who were competent - heseltine, Ken and Alan Clarke.
> 
> point to the equivalents amongst this bunch ?


It's no way as good as a Thatcher cabinet. When Gove is one of the top intellectuals there you know there's something wrong.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

This is pure nonsense.

Within the cabinet alone we’ve got Boris himself, Dominic Raab, Priti Patel, Michael Gove, Matt Hancock, Gavin Williamson, George Useless, Grant Shapps, ...

and those are just the ones I’ve heard of


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> This is pure nonsense.
> 
> Within the cabinet alone we’ve got Boris himself, Dominic Raab, Priti Patel, Michael Gove, Matt Hancock, Gavin Williamson, George Useless, Grant Shapps, ...
> 
> and those are just the ones I’ve heard of


And Therese Coffey


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

I've sort of heard of her


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've sort of heard of her



aka Coveffey in the USA, or at least she was


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've sort of heard of her


She is the new ids at the dwp


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

I forgot Rees-Mogg how could I have forgot Rees-Mogg  not in the Cabinet but if he's Leader of the House of Commons you know we've got problems


----------



## alex_ (Mar 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's no way as good as a Thatcher cabinet. When Gove is one of the top intellectuals there you know there's something wrong.



For a laugh a compare the brexit “war cabinet”War cabinet with the falklands war cabinet.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

alex_ said:


> For a laugh a compare the brexit “war cabinet”War cabinet with the falklands war cabinet.


Lloyd George knew my father


----------



## alex_ (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Lloyd George knew my father



sadly he also ensured 100’s of thousands of people never knew their fathers


----------



## stdP (Mar 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's no way as good as a Thatcher cabinet.



And the 2021 urban75 award for "Damned By Faint Praise" goes to...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

stdP said:


> And the 2021 urban75 award for "Damned By Faint Praise" goes to...


Being fair, it's probably as _evil_ as a Thatcher cabinet, just in an incompetent way.


----------



## stdP (Mar 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Being fair, it's probably as _evil_ as a Thatcher cabinet, just in an incompetent way.



I'm not sure I agree; I think it's _more_ evil (in the sense that their philosophy is much more fully formed), but in a _far more_ incompetent way. But it's not like that's a point worth arguing about.

Thatcher and her ilk may have had a (short-sightedly flawed and rascist) end goal dream of turning all brits in to entrepreneurial geniuses lording it over the serf classes of the third world; the current crop seem to have nothing to offer beyond empty blind patriotism and serfdom for anyone who's not the ruling classes.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I keep seeing this thread title and thinking *'She's not stupid, she's mean and nasty'*. Don't think she would have got to where she is by being stupid.



'Mean-and-nasty'-ness and 'strupidity' are *very far* from being incompatible, amongst the type of politicians we're discussing.

In any case, with Priti Patel, she's clearly as thick as pigshit, and always has been since entering Toryland.

Having enough base-cunning and basic smarts to ascend the greasy pole is in no way contradicts her being as stupid as a mince-like thing .......


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I forgot Rees-Mogg



My jealousy is palpable.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2021)

There'll be no end of crowing from her about this.

Priti Patel - I am delivering on my commitment to give the police the powers they need to 𝘁𝗮𝗰𝗸𝗹𝗲 𝘁𝗵𝗲𝘀𝗲 𝗲𝗻𝗰𝗮𝗺𝗽𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝘀 𝘀𝘄𝗶𝗳𝘁𝗹𝘆 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗲𝗳𝗳𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲𝗹𝘆.

This new offence will enable the police to fine or arrest those residing without permission on private or public land in vehicles in order to stop significant disruption, distress or harm being caused to the law-abiding majority.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 10, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> There'll be no end of crowing from her about this.
> 
> Priti Patel - I am delivering on my commitment to give the police the powers they need to 𝘁𝗮𝗰𝗸𝗹𝗲 𝘁𝗵𝗲𝘀𝗲 𝗲𝗻𝗰𝗮𝗺𝗽𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝘀 𝘀𝘄𝗶𝗳𝘁𝗹𝘆 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗲𝗳𝗳𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲𝗹𝘆.
> 
> ...



Oh good more ways to imprison protestors.


It’s going to be a fun time to be a traveller to.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 11, 2021)

FFS what is wrong with this country & the ideals of freedom. The travelling community suffers enough without this shit. A lot was lost to British society when then Convoy were fucked over. Stonehenge & free festivals should be positively encouraged. No one making money out of it?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> No one making money out of it?


Therein lies the problem. If they were coining it in and employing lots of wage slaves, they'd be right as rain.


----------



## zahir (Mar 21, 2021)

The hijacking that wasn't.









						Stowaway's story raises questions about Nave Andromeda incident
					

Exclusive: interview will add to view that deployment of elite SBS was ‘over-reaction’ by UK authorities




					www.theguardian.com
				





> The supposed hijack generated international headlines and 16 members of the elite Navy force, the Special Boat Service, based only a few miles away in Poole, Dorset, were hailed as heroes for bringing the incident to a swift conclusion after they fast roped down on to the deck of the ship from helicopters while snipers in another helicopter patrolled above.
> 
> The decision to carry out the raid was authorised by the home secretary, Priti Patel, and the defence minister, Ben Wallace, who said at the time: “People are safe tonight thanks to their efforts.”





> “The captain was on the bridge but it was locked. The captain held up a piece of paper saying: ‘Stay calm the port authorities are coming to pick you up,’” said John. “We sat and waited on the deck but it got colder and colder so we went back to the cabin.”
> 
> He said all seven of the stowaways were shocked when the SBS arrived.
> 
> “They came down from the chopper like they were going to war. They had guns and they couldn’t let us look into their faces. They told us to lie belly down on the deck. There’s nobody on the planet who wouldn’t have been frightened about that.”





> “At first they said we were sea pirates but there was no evidence of that,” John said. “They said we tried to hijack a ship. Such an incident didn’t happen. I’m happy we had a good crown prosecutor who went through the case properly.”





> John spent more than four months locked up in immigration detention before being released into the care of the Salvation Army, which provides support for victims of trafficking.
> 
> James Wilson, acting director of the charity Detention Action, which provided support for John while he was detained, said: “This debacle raises serious questions that the government now needs to answer. The lack of a credible or verified threat is deeply concerning and the situation appears to have been badly mishandled. The public and our military deserve an urgent inquiry into how and why the home secretary took a decision to deploy elite forces against vulnerable asylum seekers to stop a hijack that never happened.”


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 22, 2021)

Wasn't sure which thread to put this on,,,,,


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2021)

Rory Stewart was on a panel discussion on R4 this morning, as they spoke about political leadership in the last year. I think it was Helle Thorning-Schmidt who mentioned how countries with female leaders had done relatively better during the pandemic in terms of death tolls, and they debated over whether there were different styles of leadership more prevalent in men and women respectively. Stewart said how "some female members of the [UK] cabinet might resemble a male style of leadership".

Liz Truss? Thérèse Coffey?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 24, 2021)

She is on the telleh again now. I don’t know if anyone has noticed but she comes across as an imbecile


----------



## existentialist (Mar 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> She is on the telleh again now. I don’t know if anyone has noticed but she comes across as an imbecile





not-bono-ever said:


> She is on the telleh again now. I don’t know if anyone has noticed but she comes across as an imbecile


Yep. She's definitely not the sharpest tool in the box. It's only the fact that the Cabinet is full of people with room temperature IQs that stops the full glory of her dim bulb brain from shining forth more obviously.


----------



## A380 (Mar 24, 2021)

Police Federation demonstration outside Home Office yesterday...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 260061
> Police Federation demonstration outside Home Office yesterday...



I love this time of year when the trees are in blossom.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 24, 2021)

Just seen done thing in dreadful tastethat I am debating whether to post or not.fucking hell


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just seen done thing in dreadful tastethat I am debating whether to post or not.fucking hell


post post post


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 24, 2021)

I can’t sorry, fuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just seen done thing in dreadful tastethat I am debating whether to post or not.fucking hell


i hope it's in worse taste than this little gem


Spoiler


----------



## A380 (Mar 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope it's in worse taste than this little gem
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jesus- that’s both brilliant and horrific . I’ve just undergone a cycle of laughing out loud, feeling bad, then laughing even more...


----------



## stdP (Mar 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> the Cabinet is full of people with room temperature IQs



This is why so many are longing for a move back to imperial measurements as a clear benefit of brexit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yep. She's definitely not the sharpest tool in the box. It's only the fact that the Cabinet is full of people with room temperature IQs that stops the full glory of her dim bulb brain from shining forth more obviously.


yeh but they think their iqs are in kelvin when they're really in reaumur


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)

in case anyone is unaware of this story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



and quite right to. you shouldn't have to call for her resignation, she should have borrowed a sword from the royal armouries and fallen on it


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 26, 2021)

MrSki said:


> in case anyone is unaware of this story.



 "This appears to be an electronics store in Albania" is my phrase of the day


----------



## Raheem (Mar 26, 2021)

MrSki said:


> in case anyone is unaware of this story.



I couldn't help but Google, and this is a company that sells beauty products, but doesn't appear to do massively overpriced treatments. So has she bought £100,000 of eyeliner and whatnot on expenses? Is her spare room full of boxes, like the Trotters?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I couldn't help but Google, and this is a company that sells beauty products, but doesn't appear to do massively overpriced treatments. So has she bought £100,000 of eyeliner and whatnot on expenses?


she is it seems rather a hoarder


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2021)

Ducking hell


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2021)

Byline times covering it. 









						Home Office Fails to Explain Strange Expenses – Byline Times
					

£900 at a pub in Oxford; £5,400 in Primark. Sam Bright questioned Priti Patel’s department about some peculiar purchases, but received an unconvincing answer




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2021)

Come on, I'm sure it's perfectly normal fraud, concealed payments, etc - nothing weird.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

Cough, bullshit, cough...

At 7.12pm on 26 March 2021, the Home Office released a statement on Twitter which read: “It is wrong to claim the Home Office expenses that have been circulated today are the Home Secretary’s. They are department wide and for vital equipment like PPE. It is completely false to say the Home Office has spent money on beauty products, it was PPE. We make no apology for buying PPE to keep our staff safe during the pandemic. The spending in Primark was for asylum seekers who would have not had appropriate clothing when arriving in the UK. We are committed to delivering the best value for money for the British taxpayer, making sure every pound is spent in the most effective way.”


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cough, bullshit, cough...
> 
> At 7.12pm on 26 March 2021, the Home Office released a statement on Twitter which read: “It is wrong to claim the Home Office expenses that have been circulated today are the Home Secretary’s. They are department wide and for vital equipment like PPE. It is completely false to say the Home Office has spent money on beauty products, it was PPE. We make no apology for buying PPE to keep our staff safe during the pandemic. The spending in Primark was for asylum seekers who would have not had appropriate clothing when arriving in the UK. We are committed to delivering the best value for money for the British taxpayer, making sure every pound is spent in the most effective way.”


Even if the explanation isn't bullshit, you have to wonder why the Home Office waited so long before coming up with this supposedly benign explanation.

And, in any case, how on earth is it that a government procurement operation ends up buying PPE from an Albanian beauty products supplier? If nothing else, it's a damning indictment of just how fucked up our stockpiles and procurement process was (and, I imagine, still is).


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

Skills of a cabinet minister:

Put yourself first
Lack of empathy
Ability to spread division
Being ‘economic’ with the truth
Have no moral compass


Stupidity


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Even if the explanation isn't bullshit, you have to wonder why the Home Office waited so long before coming up with this supposedly benign explanation.
> 
> And, in any case, how on earth is it that a government procurement operation ends up buying PPE from an Albanian beauty products supplier? If nothing else, it's a damning indictment of just how fucked up our stockpiles and procurement process was (and, I imagine, still is).



Pub in Oxford £900, Pollyanna Restaurant nearly £8k, just PPE/asylum seekers, now move along...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Pub in Oxford £900, Pollyanna Restaurant nearly £8k, just PPE/asylum seekers, now move along...



Maybe she was taking asylum seekers out for lunch.  Maybe.


----------



## bmd (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> Skills of a cabinet minister:
> 
> Put yourself first
> Lack of empathy
> ...




Inhaling triggers bullshit detector
Believes bullying is 'Alpha' behaviour (pertains to all other cuntish behaviour)


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

When I think of stupidity, I think of reality TV contestants who don’t know where Europe is. I feel sorry for these people.

I don’t feel sorry for Priti Patel. I do feel sorry for the people from impoverished backgrounds who voted for this government, having never voted for them before.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> When I think of stupidity, I think of reality TV contestants who don’t know where Europe is. I feel sorry for these people.
> 
> I don’t feel sorry for Priti Patel. I do feel sorry for the people from impoverished backgrounds who voted for this government, having never voted for them before.



What's wrong with reality show contestants and why is it important they know where Europe is?


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What's wrong with reality show contestants and why is it important they know where Europe is?


Nothing wrong with being a reality show contestant or with being stupid or both


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> Nothing wrong with being a reality show contestant or with being stupid or both



Why call them out?


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

The point was about Priti Patel


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> The point was about Priti Patel


TBF, comparing Patel to game show contestants...well, they don't generally have the power to wreck lives, pass draconian legislation, or cheerlead the goons into attacking defenceless and peaceful people, regardless of any intellectual equivalence (or lack of) between them and Patel.

Her stupidity is only a part of the picture. Her desire for power and control, allied with that stupidity that prevents her from realising when she's doing really fucking counterproductive things, is the real issue here.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2021)

They can all fuck the fuck off


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> TBF, comparing Patel to game show contestants...well, they don't generally have the power to wreck lives, pass draconian legislation, or cheerlead the goons into attacking defenceless and peaceful people, regardless of any intellectual equivalence (or lack of) between them and Patel.



Reality TV and all the crap that surrounds it doesn't exactly have a positive impact on society IMO, but that's probably for another thread.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Her stupidity is only a part of the picture. Her desire for power and control, allied with that stupidity that prevents her from realising when she's doing really fucking counterproductive things, is the real issue here.


Either that or she realises and doesn’t care


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> Either that or she realises and doesn’t care


She has the attitude of someone who is utterly oblivious to how stupid she comes across as, so I doubt it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 27, 2021)

She's like all Tories - as existentialist said lust for power and control, plus look at her decisions and follow the money.  You can bet whatever she does helps herself, her friends or her family financially, either directly or indirectly.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> She has the attitude of someone who is utterly oblivious to how stupid she comes across as, so I doubt it.


My feeling is that Patel, like the others in cabinet, don’t care how they come across as long as they get their way. Getting their way will have benefits to them. So, while they may not understand the impacts of their actions, it doesn’t matter to them. They are sly rather than stupid.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2021)

They totally understand the impact of their actions!


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They totally understand the impact of their actions!


I suspect they do


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> My feeling is that Patel, like the others in cabinet, don’t care how they come across as long as they get their way. Getting their way will have benefits to them. So, while they may not understand the impacts of their actions, it doesn’t matter to them. They are sly rather than stupid.


They do have a certain low cunning. But as I've said before, when I was young I thought politicians had knowledge and intelligence denied us lesser mortals. But as I've grown aulder I've realised that they're in fact really fucking stupid. And it's not a new thing - look at Churchill and his long list of utter failures paid for with other people's lives. The current administration are stupid even by the standards of politicians.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

I used to think to get into government you had to want what was best for the country and be highly capable of making that happen. 

This lot have brazenly shown the opposite to be true.


----------



## bimble (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> I used to think to get into government you had to want what was best for the country and be highly capable of making that happen.
> 
> This lot have brazenly shown the opposite to be true.


Are you 14?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are you 14?


"used to"


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are you 14?


If I met you halfway, it would still be way out.


----------



## bimble (Mar 27, 2021)

Just wonder then who ‘this lot’ means, this lot who changed your view. Cos if it’s this current government i am surprised your nativity survived the previous one and the one before that etc etc.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They do have a certain low cunning. But as I've said before, when I was young I thought politicians had knowledge and intelligence denied us lesser mortals. But as I've grown aulder I've realised that they're in fact really fucking stupid. And it's not a new thing - look at Churchill and his long list of utter failures paid for with other people's lives. The current administration are stupid even by the standards of politicians.


Not nearly as thick as she seems.
Rising to the top in a self-selecting cohort of psychopaths and malevolent narcissists that presume to govern their fellow citizens is a 'natural selection' process capable of evolving some nasty beasts.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> Just wonder then who ‘this lot’ means, this lot who changed your view. Cos if it’s this current government i am surprised your nativity survived the previous one and the one before that etc etc.


’This lot’ means the current government as in Priti Patel, the subject of this thread.

I didn’t say it was them that made me realise, just that they don’t attempt to hide it. It was a follow on comment from the prior poster who said age has made them realise politicians are stupid.


----------



## bimble (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> ’This lot’ means the current government as in Priti Patel, the subject of this thread.
> 
> I didn’t say it was them that made me realise, just that they don’t attempt to hide it. It was a follow on comment from the prior poster who said age has made them realise politicians are stupid.


Maybe in some (admittedly convoluted) way this lots shamelessness is a good thing, in that perhaps here in this country the illusion of politicians being responsible selfless public servants has lingered far too long, whereas most of the world know full well they live in kleptocracies. Maybe.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> Maybe in some (admittedly convoluted) way this lots shamelessness is a good thing, in that perhaps here in this country the illusion of politicians being responsible selfless public servants has lingered far too long, whereas most of the world know full well they live in kleptocracies. Maybe.


I fear most people will still be oblivious. Regardless, I’m not sure how anything will change for the better.


----------



## smokedout (Mar 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cough, bullshit, cough...
> 
> At 7.12pm on 26 March 2021, the Home Office released a statement on Twitter which read: “It is wrong to claim the Home Office expenses that have been circulated today are the Home Secretary’s. They are department wide and for vital equipment like PPE. It is completely false to say the Home Office has spent money on beauty products, it was PPE. We make no apology for buying PPE to keep our staff safe during the pandemic. The spending in Primark was for asylum seekers who would have not had appropriate clothing when arriving in the UK. We are committed to delivering the best value for money for the British taxpayer, making sure every pound is spent in the most effective way.”



To be honest it's not much different to any other department's spending, and it probably was for PPE, you couldn't really spend that much on brows even if you wanted to.  They have functions with catering, and take people out for drinks/dinner, and have away jollies for the staff just like any other employer. There were quite a few veterinary expenses listed in the last year which seemed a bit strange but then it is the Home Office, so they were probably for the pigs.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

iveivan said:


> My feeling is that Patel, like the others in cabinet, don’t care how they come across as long as they get their way. Getting their way will have benefits to them. So, while they may not understand the impacts of their actions, it doesn’t matter to them. They are sly rather than stupid.


Patel is sly *and* stupid. She's just not quite as cunningly sly as she thinks she is.


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Patel is sly *and* stupid. She's just not quite as cunningly sly as she thinks she is.


Either way, not someone people should want in cabinet but she’s hardly the only one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

smokedout said:


> To be honest it's not much different to any other department's spending, and it probably was for PPE, you couldn't really spend that much on brows even if you wanted to.  They have functions with catering, and take people out for drinks/dinner, and have away jollies for the staff just like any other employer. There were quite a few veterinary expenses listed in the last year which seemed a bit strange but then it is the Home Office, so they were probably for the pigs.




Possibly. The restaurant though, £3700, even it were £100 a head that would be 37 people, which they are not taking out, twice. And £100 a head would be fairly excessive.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## smokedout (Mar 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Possibly. The restaurant though, £3700, even it were £100 a head that would be 37 people, which they are not taking out, twice. And £100 a head would be fairly excessive.



Not that much to cater to a black tie event or something.  I'm not defending it, just saying there's nothing particularly significant that fingers Patel over and above other departments.  I get a bit pissed off with these shock horror Squawkbox/Byline/Canary stories that aren't really stories at all, they're just about generating traffic and retweets over doing some actual journalism and getting the story right.  Not that anyone seems to care anymore.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## smokedout (Mar 27, 2021)

Sanitiser & Hygiene
					

Super strength Hand Sanitiser and Hygiene products that kill over 99.9% of germs.  Single bottles of Hand Sanitiser Gel available. Wholesale Hand Sanitiser Gel also available in boxes of 24. We also have in stock a fantastic range of Alcohol Free Anti-Microbial Hand Sanitiser Spray. Businesses -...




					beautifulbrowsandlashes.com
				




Now called Global Beauty Products Limited, who can be found here:  GLOBAL BEAUTY PRODUCTS LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

So Global Beauty Products was registered in 2015 yet beautiful Brows was dissolved in 2018. Why not just a name change?


----------



## smokedout (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> So Global Beauty Products was registered in 2015 yet beautiful Brows was dissolved in 2018. Why not just a name change?



Because companies merge, rebrand, split off and play all kinds of games to dodge taxes and liabilities. It's not like government departments are going to investigate the history of every single business they might spend some money with, they just buy something and write down what it says on the credit card receipt.

It's not really plausible that Patel, or anyone in the Home Office spent that much on beauty treatments in the last year and decided to stick them all on the departmental credit card in the knowledge that would be publicly accessible and audited.  It's equally unlikely that Patel is trying to squirrel money out of the Home Office by using the departmental card to send money to a fake company and doing it so badly that she got busted the first time some dastardly twitter sleuth looked at the publicly available records and caught her red-handed.  I'm sure there is all kinds of low level corruption going on, there is wherever there's money, but people have got to do better than this because if there is a story there it's been undermined already by nonsense about her spending 70 grand on getting her brows done.  And I bet she'd far rather people were talking about that then about whether she gave the nod for the police to kick peaceful protester's heads in last night.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2021)

Late to this particular bit,but  ....





Badgers said:


> Byline times covering it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... I had to check which Oxford pub it was, and ...




			
				Byline Times said:
			
		

> 27 February: *£900, The Magdalen Arms*
> This appears to be a pub in Oxford



... and then ...




			
				Byline Times said:
			
		

> While there is a very real difference between spending £15 billion on PPE and spending £900 at a posh pub in Oxford (that I’m sure was very nice), there does seem to be a general antipathy in Government towards journalists and activists who scrutinise its investments, and an air of impunity around the decisions that it takes.



And _fairly_ nice the Magdalen is too, entirely food-focussed though now  (beer ummentioned on their website  )

Beer choice only reasonable as I recall (and I've just newly researched, as we haven't been there for a while!)

*BUT!!! *
*£900=???*
 For _how_ many people?
 Even in Oxford, that's up there in Bonkers College!! ... and the Magdalen is expensive, but not normally to that level .... 

(cheaper and better-beer OX pubs are also available, and we know em   )


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 28, 2021)

smokedout said:


> Because companies merge, rebrand, split off and play all kinds of games to dodge taxes and liabilities. It's not like government departments are going to investigate the history of every single business they might spend some money with, they just buy something and write down what it says on the credit card receipt.
> 
> It's not really plausible that Patel, or anyone in the Home Office spent that much on beauty treatments in the last year and decided to stick them all on the departmental credit card in the knowledge that would be publicly accessible and audited.  It's equally unlikely that Patel is trying to squirrel money out of the Home Office by using the departmental card to send money to a fake company and doing it so badly that she got busted the first time some dastardly twitter sleuth looked at the publicly available records and caught her red-handed.  I'm sure there is all kinds of low level corruption going on, there is wherever there's money, but people have got to do better than this because if there is a story there it's been undermined already by nonsense about her spending 70 grand on getting her brows done.  And I bet she'd far rather people were talking about that then about whether she gave the nod for the police to kick peaceful protester's heads in last night.



I feel exactly the same. Has everyone forgotten the panic buying last year? You couldn’t get soap or hand sanitizer or gloves anywhere and sex shops were giving their scrubs and gloves and hospital outfits to staff. Everyone was demanding that PPE was sourced right NOW, nobody was specifying it couldn’t come from a beauty company. I buy the Primark thing less, because I’ve seen loads of people who work with / are asylum seekers say this is total rubbish and they’ve never seen the Home Office provide stuff, but there’s always exceptional circumstances and it’s a tiny amount compared to the number of those subject to immigration control, so it would fit an exceptional circumstance. But ultimately, like you, it bothers me most we are talking about this and not other things. Under the newly proposed immigration bill, asylum seekers who arrive ‘illegally’ would be banned from making a claim. It’s absurd and it’s evil and it’s going to kill people. But far better to worry about Priti Patel’s eyebrows eh.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 31, 2021)

Not a fan of James O'Brien's politics, but he does make a good point sometimes:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Not a fan of James O'Brien's politics, but he does make a good point sometimes:



Monkeys and typewriters


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks a bunch. Now I need eyebleach.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


i wonder if any of her lovers have ever got with her friends


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder if any of her lovers have ever got with her friends


Do you think she has any of either?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do you think she has any of either?


i fear so, existentialist, i do fear so


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i fear so, existentialist, i do fear so


Well, they deserve each other, in that case.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 31, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Cruel Britannia


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2021)

From the band that bought you _Priti Vacant_:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

stavros said:


> From the band that bought you _Priti Vacant_:


some of the auld sex pistols slogans seem appropriate to this new government too, eg cash from chaos


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 1, 2021)

smokedout said:


> Because companies merge, rebrand, split off and play all kinds of games to dodge taxes and liabilities. It's not like government departments are going to investigate the history of every single business they might spend some money with, they just buy something and write down what it says on the credit card receipt.
> 
> It's not really plausible that Patel, or anyone in the Home Office spent that much on beauty treatments in the last year and decided to stick them all on the departmental credit card in the knowledge that would be publicly accessible and audited.  It's equally unlikely that Patel is trying to squirrel money out of the Home Office by using the departmental card to send money to a fake company and doing it so badly that she got busted the first time some dastardly twitter sleuth looked at the publicly available records and caught her red-handed.  I'm sure there is all kinds of low level corruption going on, there is wherever there's money, but people have got to do better than this because if there is a story there it's been undermined already by nonsense about her spending 70 grand on getting her brows done.  And I bet she'd far rather people were talking about that then about whether she gave the nod for the police to kick peaceful protester's heads in last night.



Makes it sound like the staff that Pickman's Model used to highlight.accessing the corporate credit card for their Amazon Prime purchases.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2021)

Now here's a surprise









						Man stabbed to death at vigil for knife attack victim in Croydon
					

Police arrest two men at a south London hospital over death of 23-year-old named as Reece Young




					www.theguardian.com
				






> “Some of those people have already spoken to police, but I believe there are others who captured images and video of what happened. I need those people to contact us immediately.
> 
> “The information they have could prove vital in establishing the chain of events that has led to a young man losing his life.”



Sad story on its own but shows up Patel saying they don't want video evidence of police roughing people up. So they don't want video evidence of police violence but they do want video evidence elsewhere.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Now here's a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's different when *we* do it"

Which could be this government's mantra. I wonder what it is in Latin?

Ah, here you go. "Est aliud quod nobis facere"

Bit of gold leaf and a crest or two, and they're sorted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "It's different when *we* do it"
> 
> Which could be this government's mantra. I wonder what it is in Latin?
> 
> ...


Whatever the Latin is for 'to the scum the spoils'


----------



## stdP (Apr 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ah, here you go. "Est aliud quod nobis facere"
> 
> Bit of gold leaf and a crest or two, and they're sorted.



Coat of arms to feature a cabinet of massive anchors and two brass bezants beneath a rampant liar.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 1, 2021)

stdP said:


> Coat of arms to feature a cabinet of massive anchors and two brass bezants beneath a rampant liar.


"rampant liar shaggant with mane dishevelled jaune"


----------



## MrSki (Apr 15, 2021)

She is one fucking horrible person.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

MrSki said:


> She is one fucking horrible person.



TBH, I wonder if there should be a parallel thread - "The supreme evil of Priti Patel".

Because this _isn't_ about her stupidity - it's about an uncaring lack of humanity and political dogmatism that her lack of intellect is irrelevant to.

(I'm having a go at her, here, not you! )


----------



## teqniq (Apr 16, 2021)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 16, 2021)

Has anyone asked if Patel's ok recently?  I'm concerned at the levels of self hatred involved, for a home secretary to enact immigration law which would have prevented her family from settling in the UK, then employing an overt white nationalist.  It's like she's legislating any future versions of herself out of existence.

I mean I'm more than fine with that as an end goal, but there will be a fair number of present and future worthwhile human beings wiped out as collateral damage too and that does bother me.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

Her Witham Essex constituency voters probably agree with everything she is doing. The Tories only need their voters to keep them in power & do not give a ff about anybody who does not vote for them. I would think most Tory voters are in broad agreement with the course of action taken by Priti Patel so not much will change. Are all Tory voters evil ? Ime of those that I know they are certainly racist although I’m sure most would deny it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Her Witham Essex constituency voters probably agree with everything she is doing. The Tories only need their voters to keep them in power & do not give a ff about anybody who does not vote for them. I would think most Tory voters are in broad agreement with the course of action taken by Priti Patel so not much will change. Are all Tory voters evil ? Ime of those that I know they are certainly racist although I’m sure most would deny it.


Fortunately they are frequently elderly as well as racist so will shuffle off the mortal coil reasonably soon


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 16, 2021)

How can a Home Secretary - or any MP - not resign or get the sack if they break the law in office?


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

S☼I said:


> How can a Home Secretary - or any MP - not resign or get the sack if they break the law in office?


Because we are in new territory. This is the Tory party in name only. The ones at the top anyway. Although the Tories have always been ok with law breaking if it suits their agenda. In the 80s there was an ongoing row about Sunday trading & I recall the big shops started pushing the interpretation of the law to it’s limit.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fortunately they are frequently elderly as well as racist so will shuffle off the mortal coil reasonably soon


Not where I live unfortunately. There are plenty of 40 somethings that think like that & plenty will continue to vote Tory because their lives are sort of ok at the moment & worry that any change will upset their delicately balanced finances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Not where I live unfortunately. There are plenty of 40 somethings that think like that & plenty will continue to vote Tory because their lives are sort of ok at the moment & worry that any change will upset their delicately balanced finances.


Feed them chips


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Because we are in new territory. This is the Tory party in name only. The ones at the top anyway. Although the Tories have always been ok with law breaking if it suits their agenda. In the 80s there was an ongoing row about Sunday trading & I recall the big shops started pushing the interpretation of the law to it’s limit.


This is true, but it's only happening because all the tory mps are going along with it. Like the spineless tory mps in the 80s let Thatcher do everything she did, and indeed cheered her on.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> This is true, but it's only happening because all the tory mps are going along with it. Like the spineless tory mps in the 80s let Thatcher do everything she did, and indeed cheered her on.



Don't they all take an oath pledging to be a total fucking cunt for the rest of their lives.


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Her Witham Essex constituency voters probably agree with everything she is doing.



In the last four elections she increase her share of the vote each time. It's not Patel the majority there are voting for. In that part of Essex my left bollock would win if it wore a blue rosette.


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)

She should have resigned months ago. Well should never have got the post after being sacked by May but I bet she is fuming after Glasgow yesterday.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (May 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> In the last four elections she increase her share of the vote each time. It's not Patel the majority there are voting for. In that part of Essex my left bollock would win if it wore a blue rosette.


Surely it is her they are voting if her share of the vote rises, no?

Have there been any vox pops in the region? It's easy to assume they are all gammon bigots cheering on Patel living out their violent fantasies


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Surely it is her they are voting if her share of the vote rises, no?
> 
> Have there been any vox pops in the region? It's easy to assume they are all gammon bigots cheering on Patel living out their violent fantasies


Depressingly, I think a huge proportion of the population just isn't interested in who their MP is, or what they do (look at all the sex pest MPs that get re-elected). These people vote for a party - an idea - regardless of who that means they elect, or the consequences of doing so.

I suspect that a very large proportion of the population of Witham are completely uninterested in her beyond the fact that she's the Conservative candidate in their constituency. And I suspect she is equally uninterested in them.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Depressingly, I think a huge proportion of the population just isn't interested in who their MP is, or what they do (look at all the sex pest MPs that get re-elected). These people vote for a party - an idea - regardless of who that means they elect, or the consequences of doing so.
> 
> I suspect that a very large proportion of the population of Witham are completely uninterested in her beyond the fact that she's the Conservative candidate in their constituency. And I suspect she is equally uninterested in them.


I'd always assumed the active bulk of any such MPs vote comes from local gentry or self made business types. Those who, at the risk of assuming, like the direction she's taking and her cringeworthy authoritarianism.


----------



## maomao (May 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I'd always assumed the active bulk of any such MPs vote comes from local gentry or self made business types.



What percentage of the electorate do you think are either 'gentry' or entrepeneurs?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2021)

People in witham with tiresome little issues like being evicted or rackman landlord problems will not go to Patel as it is futile. People with big issues like planning permission for a new estate in public land will and get it sanctioned. She doesn’t do little people who do jut benefit her party


----------



## glitch hiker (May 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> What percentage of the electorate do you think are either 'gentry' or entrepeneurs?


Couldn't say


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I'd always assumed the active bulk of any such MPs vote comes from local gentry or self made business types. Those who, at the risk of assuming, like the direction she's taking and her cringeworthy authoritarianism.


You overestimate both the number of armigerous families and the number of Arthur Daleys in any community


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Surely it is her they are voting if her share of the vote rises, no?



First of all we all generalise when we try to analyse things like this. The FPTP system means a large portion of voters will not be represented in government, or indeed parliament.

I think Patel, and all the ministers who've survived the 2019 Johnson cull, a part of a wider product. The chief selling point of this product, the most apparently simple to understand, is that they are very pro-Brexit, and hence "fulfilling the will of people", or words to that effect which have been used constantly over the last five years.

As far as I know the only part of Essex which have threatened to return a non-Tory in recent years is Colchester. Clacton did briefly have Douglas Carswell for UKIP and then as an independent, but he'd defected from and was first elected as a Tory.


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)

going on raids now. Do you think she gets a buzz out of seeing first hand people suffering?


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> going on raids now. Do you think she gets a buzz out of seeing first hand people suffering?



Look at the coat. That's a little narcissistic.


----------



## Curiouscarl (May 20, 2021)

joustmaster said:


> Arm yourself. Burn people's houses.


What's the plan?


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)

maomao said:


> Look at the coat. That's a little narcissistic.








This one looks like Johnson's wallpaper.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> going on raids now. Do you think she gets a buzz out of seeing first hand people suffering?



One for the portfolio of images that she'll use in her leadership bid.


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2021)

maomao said:


> Look at the coat. That's a little narcissistic.




Was probably Javid or May's, it's far too big for Patel.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 20, 2021)

she would wear a dogs face to a party is she was told it appealed to the law n order electorate


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was probably Javid or May's, it's far too big for Patel.


Those would be too slim. It's probably Ken Clarke's old one.


----------



## Petcha (May 20, 2021)

I don't really think this about many people in general. But she is completely and totally odious. I cannot detect one redeeming part of her character. Just an awful human being.

Is there anything nice about her?


----------



## splonkydoo (May 20, 2021)

Psycho


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I don't really think this about many people in general. But she is completely and totally odious. I cannot detect one redeeming part of her character. Just an awful human being.
> 
> Is there anything nice about her?




Her one redeeming feature is that many gammon find her attractive, which makes them even angrier.


----------



## Raheem (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> This one looks like Johnson's wallpaper.


Perhaps she's a spy.


----------



## philosophical (May 20, 2021)

I fucking hate her. Always disliked, but when she suggested starving the Irish into submission to her perverted will, I have fucking hated her with a passion.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Perhaps she's a spy.



For Israel. That handbag is actually a Mossad agent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For Israel. That handbag is actually a Mossad agent.


it's a hobbit contortionist, hand baggins


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 20, 2021)

After her parents had to leave Uganda and she's now kicking people out herself.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I don't really think this about many people in general. But she is completely and totally odious. I cannot detect one redeeming part of her character. Just an awful human being.
> 
> Is there anything nice about her?


No, she makes a Bond villain look like a right goody two-shoes. She's probably in the same league as Rose West.


----------



## Petcha (May 20, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> No, she makes a Bond villain look like a right goody two-shoes. She's probably in the same league as Rose West.



I'm fairly sure Rose West has less blood on her hands


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


_Are we the baddies?_


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)

I have seen it stated that this was not an immigration raid but a raid on people smugglers. Still more reason for the photo op.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I have seen it stated that this was not an immigration raid but a raid on people smugglers. Still more reason for the photo op.


A raid on suspected, not convicted, people smugglers.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A raid on suspected, not convicted, people smugglers.


A good point, but I immediately thought of this:


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A raid on suspected, not convicted, people smugglers.


Yes sorry suspected people smugglers.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A good point, but I immediately thought of this:
> 
> View attachment 269360



Guy Opperman's tweet is also "utterly misleading / unfair".  These guys could have been Hitler re-incarnate pre 2010 and can have spent the intervening 11 years getting steadily worse.  

Fact remains, this is the home secretary personally attending a raid in connection with a crime for which the subject has not been convicted, as a photo opportunity.  Every bit of criticism coming her way is just and fair.


----------



## Fairweather (May 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Perhaps she's a spy.


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2021)

Fairweather said:


>



That looks like a shoplifter's coat


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm fairly sure Rose West has less blood on her hands


If pp had hooked up with fw more people, many more people, would have died at the hands of the pair


----------



## Fairweather (May 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That looks like a shoplifter's coat


She’d be a shit shoplifter, imagine her trying to leg it with a couple of packs of bacon, some razor blades and a bottle of gin?


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> She’d be a shit shoplifter, imagine her trying to leg it with a couple of packs of bacon, some razor blades and a bottle of gin?


"I don't know who it was, officer, but I was very struck by the way she goose-stepped away across the car park"


----------



## Curiouscarl (May 20, 2021)

Why wouldn’t the momo’s in power want someone like, not so Priti Patel in their team? Would they not want an easily manipulated monster?

Surely, it does not matter about the country or what she does. She will continue to get paid handsomely. Plus, who da fuk is going to enforce the consequences for her awful actions. Whatever they potentially will and have been.


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2021)

Curiouscarl said:


> Why wouldn’t the momo’s in power want someone like, not so Priti Patel in their team? Would they not want an easily manipulated monster?
> 
> Surely, it does not matter about the country or what she does. She will continue to get paid handsomely. Plus, who da fuk is going to enforce the consequences for her awful actions. Whatever they potentially will and have been.


They will want her until she is no longer their useless idiot, but has become a liability. Of course, with this lot, what constitutes a liability is anyone's guess.


----------



## Curiouscarl (May 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They will want her until she is no longer their useless idiot, but has become a liability. Of course, with this lot, what constitutes a liability is anyone's guess.


But what confuses me is, who is running the show? 

It is sad that this is supposedly the highest degree of competency.


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2021)

Curiouscarl said:


> But what confuses me is, who is running the show?
> 
> It is sad that this is supposedly the highest degree of competency.


More useless idiots. Follow the money.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A good point, but I immediately thought of this:
> 
> View attachment 269360


She is still more guilty than that guy being lead away could possibly be


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2021)

Curiouscarl said:


> But what confuses me is, who is running the show?
> 
> It is sad that this is supposedly the highest degree of competency.


The freemasons


----------



## Jay Park (May 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The freemasons



cracking boozer that, 'the three masons'


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



They should stand alongside her at the top of a cliff with their backs to the sea then say she should step back


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2021)

It’s not a smirk, her face is just naturally like that.

Speaking as someone who smirks quite a lot, that’s a load of cobblers


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> cracking boozer that, 'the three masons'


They're always permanently stoned there 😐


----------



## Jay Park (May 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> They're always permanently stoned there 😐




I find the regulars quarrysome


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 269491


This was even more confusing for me when I first viewed it because I really thought the sandbags were geese


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I forgot Rees-Mogg how could I have forgot Rees-Mogg  not in the Cabinet but if he's Leader of the House of Commons you know we've got problems


You need to change this to 'Forgot about J' for the rap to work. Then we can move onto how many problems you have....


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2021)

Post deleted then re-instated (a bit like Patel herself).  Dunno if there's enough damning stuff here at the moment, but worth a look.









						Daniel Morgan’s son says Priti Patel has added to family’s agony
					

Home secretary urged to ‘bring our torture to an end’ by allowing publication of report into police and media corruption




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Post deleted then re-instated (a bit like Patel herself).  Dunno if there's enough damning stuff here at the moment, but worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, he shouldn't have said that. It'll only encourage her.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Post deleted then re-instated (a bit like Patel herself).  Dunno if there's enough damning stuff here at the moment, but worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the piece by Daniel Morgan's son:









						Our father was murdered, yet we have no closure after 34 years – only anger and grief | Daniel Morgan
					

The home secretary’s excuses for delaying publication of an independent panel’s report ring hollow, says Daniel Morgan




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2021)

I think she’s doing a bang up job. 

No sorry not even I can do that troll without being horrified at myself. She is the devil incarnate.


----------



## splonkydoo (May 25, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> I find the regulars quarrysome


ya just have to keep chipping away at em till they find their form


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2021)

__





						Home Office drops plan to evict thousands of migrants during pandemic  | Immigration and asylum | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				






> At a high court hearing about the case this month the judge, Mr Justice Garnham, raised concerns that Patel could have been distributing public funds without legal authority in part of its accommodation policy. In a witness statement to the court, a Home Office official said: “At the time we did not consider what power, or whether we had the power, to implement what we saw as administrative changes. This was a response to the urgency of events and the immediate concern about keeping people in the same accommodation.”


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Gromit said:


> I think she’s doing a bang up job.
> 
> No sorry not even I can do that troll without being horrified at myself. She is the devil incarnate.


She's a league beyond the devil


----------



## Jay Park (May 26, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> ya just have to keep chipping away at em till they find their form



like being Sisyphus


----------



## dessiato (May 26, 2021)

Stone me, these puns are terrible.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 2, 2021)

Doctor, my sides:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2021)

_“Based on government evidence, the High Court has found that the Home Secretary acted both unlawfully and irrationally in accommodating our clients at Napier Barracks, placing them at risk of a fire and contracting COVID-19, both of which happened. People seeking asylum are more vulnerable to physical and mental illness. They have the right to be treated with dignity and should not be accommodated in detention-style barracks. Almost 300 people are still accommodated at Napier and we urge Priti Patel to close the Barracks once and for all”. 









						High Court finds decision to house asylum seekers at military barracks unlawful - DPG Law
					

In a judgment handed down today, the High Court has found that Napier Barracks provided inadequate accommodation for asylum seekers, that the Defendant’s process for selecting people to be accommodated at the Barracks was flawed and unlawful, and that residents of Napier Barracks were unlawfully...




					dpglaw.co.uk
				



_


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 3, 2021)

The irony is completely lost on her.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2021)

Would it be possible for her to stamp on her own face


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 3, 2021)

If she thought that she'd get better ratings/votes I'm sure she'd give it a go


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Would it be possible for her to stamp on her own face


I'm sure lots of people would do that for her


----------



## Raheem (Jun 3, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Would it be possible for her to stamp on her own face


Why not send her an email and ask?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> _“Based on government evidence, the High Court has found that the Home Secretary acted both unlawfully and irrationally in accommodating our clients at Napier Barracks, placing them at risk of a fire and contracting COVID-19, both of which happened. People seeking asylum are more vulnerable to physical and mental illness. They have the right to be treated with dignity and should not be accommodated in detention-style barracks. Almost 300 people are still accommodated at Napier and we urge Priti Patel to close the Barracks once and for all”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I expect Patel will disregard it, or tell whatever lies are needed and carry on being the liberty-stripping, bullying wretch she seems to enjoy being. You'd hope there was at least a functioning opposition to hold them to account. Who had some ideas to make the country better. Who would give the issue some attention. In any case the government apparently hates, or perhaps is just coldly indifferent to desperate asylum seekers who have been on often arduous and dangerous journeys only to be treated like dirt when they should be welcomed, helped and supported.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I expect Patel will disregard it, or tell whatever lies are needed and carry on being the liberty-stripping, bullying wretch she seems to enjoy being. You'd hope there was at least a functioning opposition to hold them to account. Who had some ideas to make the country better. Who would give the issue some attention. In any case the government apparently hates, or perhaps is just coldly indifferent to desperate asylum seekers who have been on often arduous and dangerous journeys only to be treated like dirt when they should be welcomed, helped and supported.


They don't so much "hate" them, so much as they are happy to pander to the prejudices of those of their supporters who do. So it's not even genuine hate.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 3, 2021)

> The ruling could see a damages claim against Home Secretary Priti Patel.



Will she pay, or does she expect us to cough up?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 4, 2021)

In addition to the appalling treatment at Napier, in their ongoing quest for a hostile environment, without notice or warning, the Home Office have changed the rules for those affected by DV. Currently, someone on a spousal visa is allowed to access a special pathway called the DDV Concession, to enable them to access benefits and housing in their own right. As part of this process, they must give biometric details (fingerprints and photographs). They used to be able to do this at the post office; easy to access, discrete, safe. Now, they can only go to official immigration centres run by the Home Office. In some parts of the country, there is only one of these centres to cover an entire region. Over 50 DV organisations co-signed a letter to the Home Office asking why they had not been consulted and asking for this to be revoked. The Home Office have refused the request for a meeting and have written to say there will be no reversal. This makes no sense, there is no need for them to do this. It’s cruel and makes an already stressful process for traumatised people even more so. What has been achieved here? Nobody from abroad getting married is going to look into this level of detail (and who goes into a marriage planning for DV anyway?!) so it’s hardly going to ‘put off’ people from coming if that’s the idea, and people on a visa are legally here. The cruelty is baffling and yet again, victims leave abuse only to be abused by the systems supposedly there to help. Disgusting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 4, 2021)

It's truly depressing that if I was leaving school now I wouldn't have had a college education, I wouldn't have got the job opportunities I have now and I wouldn't have been able to tour and work in Europe. 

On top of all that I wouldn't have been able to marry and live with my foreign wife in the uk. . . (Though I wouldn't have met her either). . . My world would have been a much smaller place with fewer and smaller opportunities. . . And this is the England my daughter has to grow up in.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



The taxpayer will sort the compensation


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The taxpayer will sort the compensation


So Priti Patel is also admitting that service personnel were housed in recently in inhumane conditions.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2021)

Unless they deliberately made them more inhumane ...


----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So Priti Patel is also admitting that service personnel were housed in recently in inhumane conditions.



Or could it be that dorms were overcrowded and poorly maintained after no longer being fit for their original purpose?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 4, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Or could it be that dorms were overcrowded and poorly maintained after no longer being fit for their original purpose?


That was mentioned in the judgement, in connection with Covid.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 4, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Or could it be that dorms were overcrowded and poorly maintained after no longer being fit for their original purpose?


No they were a shithole back in the '80s but they were a transit camp for range packages and short courses etc.
Squaddies are used to roughing it and being disciplined they get the block jobs done and make the best of it mind you if you arent actually in the barracks for much more than sleep it's not too bad.
 A day off was basically a punishment Folkstone's not exactly anybody's idea of a great place to visit and the barracks didn't even have a NAAFI bar that's how grim they were, St Martins Plains next to it was even worse but condemned there was also a spook command same shit accommodation but with a double layer of razor wire and CCTV had to tow one of 14 ints cars back to it when they stuffed it into a tree on the training area!. Got a bollocking from our OC for joyriding and when they admitted being spooks got another one as they hadn't actually booked the training area😲


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2021)

likesfish said:


> No they were a shithole back in the '80s but they were a transit camp for range packages and short courses etc.
> Squaddies are used to roughing it and being disciplined they get the block jobs done and make the best of it mind you if you arent actually in the barracks for much more than sleep it's not too bad.
> A day off was basically a punishment Folkstone's not exactly anybody's idea of a great place to visit and the barracks didn't even have a NAAFI bar that's how grim they were, St Martins Plains next to it was even worse but condemned there was also a spook command same shit accommodation but with a double layer of razor wire and CCTV had to tow one of 14 ints cars back to it when they stuffed it into a tree on the training area!. Got a bollocking from our OC for joyriding and when they admitted being spooks got another one as they hadn't actually booked the training area😲


The likes of Patel should be forced to live there for the rest of their days.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 28, 2021)

Cruel as well as stupid, but i think most already knew that.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 28, 2021)

What century are we in? These bastards are taking us back to the 18th century with their plans to ship people around the world.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 28, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Cruel as well as stupid, but i think most already knew that.




Denmark getting in on it to


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2021)

likesfish said:


> Folkstone's not exactly anybody's idea of a great place to visit


I quite like it - going there for a week next month...


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2021)

“A fair asylum system should provide a safe haven for those fleeing persecution, oppression or tyranny,” Ms. Patel said. “But not ours."


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2021)

Priti Patel says fans have right to boo England team for taking the knee
					

Home secretary dodges question on whether she would boo England team herself but says fans have a ‘choice’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Cunt ^


----------



## brogdale (Jul 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel says fans have right to boo England team for taking the knee
> 
> 
> Home secretary dodges question on whether she would boo England team herself but says fans have a ‘choice’
> ...


Boo, then cheer.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Boo, then cheer.
> 
> View attachment 276800


She's not bothered either way - it's just more political posturing.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2021)

The "Nationality and Borders Bill" has been published today. It's a doozy. 



			https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/bills/cbill/58-02/0141/210141.pdf


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The "Nationality and Borders Bill" has been published today. It's a doozy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/bills/cbill/58-02/0141/210141.pdf


I can't read Parliamnentary bills and acts, they are written in a language I simply don't understand. I did have a quick look at your link PR1Berske but the wording revolts me. It;'s like a Borges labyrinth wihtout any of the beauty. What is this latest in a nutshell please for a simple walnut sized brain like mine?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2021)

#GlobalBritain


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

I can hardly breathe any oxygen in this country the authoritarianism is so strong.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> #GlobalBritain
> 
> View attachment 277262



So denying people legal access to visit the U.K. is her way of discouraging people arriving illegally. Right.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> #GlobalBritain
> 
> View attachment 277262


Think it's quite common for some countries to send their citizens to the UK on a visa and then issue a warrant for their arrest while they are away so that they apply for asylum. This is going to put those governments in a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So denying people legal access to visit the U.K. is her way of discouraging people arriving illegally. Right.


Doubt she cares much whether people are discouraged.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I can't read Parliamnentary bills and acts, they are written in a language I simply don't understand. I did have a quick look at your link PR1Berske but the wording revolts me. It;'s like a Borges labyrinth wihtout any of the beauty. What is this latest in a nutshell please for a simple walnut sized brain like mine?



*Ending anomalies in British Nationality Law
*Consolidates tests against which asylum claims will be assessed.
*Clarifies the definition of "persecution"
*Reduced the criminality threshold for asylum seekers
*Streamlines how asylum cases are administered based on how a claimant enters the country
*Streamlines and reduces the "volume of sequential claims, appeals [or] legal action"
*Enhance, and improve the process of claiming help as victim of Modern Slavery
*Toughen criminal offences for those attempting to enter the UK illegally
*Enhance powers of Border Force
*Increase maximum sentence for entering the UK under S 24 of Immigration Act
*Improve visa access rules into the UK
*Enhance and accelerate removal process 
*Enhance resettlement routes to continue to provide pathways for refugees to be granted protection in the UK
*Intend to broaden the scope of the UK's protection offer to encompass persecuted refugees from a broader range of minority groups


----------



## MrSki (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2021)

This thread really needs to be renamed.  It isn’t stupidity, it’s pure fucking evil.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> This thread really needs to be renamed.  It isn’t stupidity, it’s pure fucking evil.



With Patel it's invariably both but I'd agree that 'evil' should be the headline.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 6, 2021)

Is "evidity" a word?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 6, 2021)

She’s just been told by the high court judge she needs to bring back a refugee she sent back to France back 

I bet she is spitting chips 









						Judge tells Priti Patel to bring asylum seeker back to UK
					

High court says home secretary should use her ‘best endeavours’ to bring back Sudanese man so his trafficking and torture claims can be investigated




					www.theguardian.com
				




absolute fucking reptile


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 6, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> She’s just been told by the high court judge she needs to bring back a refugee she sent back to France back
> 
> I bet she is spitting chips
> 
> ...


Agreed.

And i bet she won't do it either.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2021)

The Nationality and Borders Bill 2021: first impressions - Free Movement
					

What is in Priti Patel's Nationality and Borders Bill 2021? Some first impressions on what the draft law means for the asylum system.



					www.freemovement.org.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And i bet she won't do it either.



Probably not. She doesn't give a fuck about the law. I doubt she even cares about refugees, they're just the easiest people for her to attack.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> *Ending anomalies in British Nationality Law
> *Consolidates tests against which asylum claims will be assessed.
> *Clarifies the definition of "persecution"
> *Reduced the criminality threshold for asylum seekers
> ...


Thanks. By Christ I want this evil regime gone so bad. I can't describe how appalling life is under this brutal oppression.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Hannah Arendt - the banality of evil.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> She’s just been told by the high court judge she needs to bring back a refugee she sent back to France back
> 
> I bet she is spitting chips
> 
> ...


We're seeing some small beginning of a separation of powers between executive, legislature and judiiciairy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> We're seeing some small beginning of a separation of powers between executive, legislature and judiiciairy.


We saw that when the supreme court was established and the house of lords as a court ended


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Thanks. By Christ I want this evil regime gone so bad. I can't describe how appalling life is under this brutal oppression.


Go on, give it a go


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Go on, give it a go


It's a fucking total and utter bloody nightmare like a Goya painting of a giant rampaging through the land eating all his sons.



			https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/becoming-modern/romanticism/romanticism-in-spain/v/goya-saturn-devouring-one-of-his-sons
		


My brother wrote a book called "Oppression" which is a tough read but sums some of it up.









						Oppression
					

Britain in 2016: the New Way party has won the recent general election. Simon Holmes, a former classmate of Simon Evans (the new prime minister) is horrified to discover the news, but perhaps Evans has turned over a new leaf? Reform is promised and at first, it seems that the people of Britain...



					books.google.co.uk


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Hannah Arendt - the banality of evil.


That would make a more appropriate thread title. Priti Patel: the banality of evil


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> It's a fucking total and utter bloody nightmare like a Goya painting of a giant rampaging through the land eating all his sons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should look at some of the writing by Orwell, by Pasternak, by fallada, and Solzhenitsyn and shalamov. Not to mention Aldous huxley


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> That would make a more appropriate thread title. Priti Patel: the banality of evil


The blah-nality of evil


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 7, 2021)

I cant even look at Patel.
She is the epitome of nazism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I cant even look at Patel.
> She is the epitome of nazism.


Adolf Hitler is the epitome of Nazism

Or Horst Wessel


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I cant even look at Patel.
> She is the epitome of nazism.


I don't dare look at her either - like Perseus avoiding the gaze of the Medusa


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Adolf Hitler is the epitome of Nazism
> 
> Or Horst Wessel



I meant in the UK today.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe you should look at some of the writing by Orwell, by Pasternak, by fallada, and Solzhenitsyn and shalamov. Not to mention Aldous huxley


Thanks. Plenty of Orwell, Solzhenitsyn and Huxley an Pasternak but no Fallada and Shalamov


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The blah-nality of evil


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I meant in the UK today.


People like Paul Golding, Nick Griffin, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon - not to mention their identitarian brethren - might dispute that.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> People like Paul Golding, Nick Griffin, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon - not to mention their identitarian brethren - might dispute that.




Fair point.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> People like Paul Golding, Nick Griffin, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon - not to mention their identitarian brethren - might dispute that.


Griffin's been quiet since he crashed on Question Time but has 35,000 followers at Twitter.


----------



## Serene (Jul 7, 2021)

Priti has ordered two dozen Kubelwagens for volunteers from Wetherspoons to patrol Dover seafront in, with binoculars looking for immigrants coming in on rafts. They are arriving in the next two months, and  Daily Mail readers have also been invited to do this duty volutarily. Priti said this is just the beginning. She told Gove that she is starting a new ideology, and that tomorrow shall be ours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Griffin's been quiet since he crashed on Question Time but has 35,000 followers at Twitter.


He still might dispute it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> Priti has ordered two dozen Kubelwagens for volunteers from Wetherspoons to patrol Dover seafront in, with binoculars looking for immigrants coming in on rafts. They are arriving in the next two months, and  Daily Mail readers have been invited to do this duty volutarily. Priti said this is just the beginning. She told G


Oh noes serene's been abducted midway through a word


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> People like Paul Golding, Nick Griffin, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon - not to mention their identitarian brethren - might dispute that.



Griffin's Twitter claims "there is no Parliamentary road" and wants to remove "from Sodom". If he does a 1922 March on Rome I'm out of here to New Zealand.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably not. She doesn't give a fuck about the law. I doubt she even cares about refugees, they're just the easiest people for her to attack.


Oh, she cares about refugees. She cares about them a *lot.* To the point that, if they didn't exist, she'd have to invent them, in order to conjure up excuses for her fascist little aims.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2021)

CWS:


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2021)

Nicked from comments "Where's the wee donkey"?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2021)

Tory peer Sayeeda Warsi on The Last Leg yesterday, when asked about Patel: "I want to stand up for a fellow woman of colour, but...".


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

stavros said:


> Tory peer Sayeeda Warsi on The Last Leg yesterday, when asked about Patel: "I want to stand up for a fellow woman of colour, but...".


Warsi is doing some useful work stabbing Julius Caesar in the back like Brutus and helping to reformulate Conservatism as they collapse into a confused opposition rump. She has even been doing some useful work getting out of the political arena like Portillo and going for a Julia Bradbury walk in the woods. The rest of the Tory Party should join her in the Rambler's Association. They could all walk along Hadrian's Wall for a laugh telling each other filthy jokes about when they thought they had an 80 seat majority! I wonder what Sasaferrato makes of Warsi?









						BBC Four - Winter Walks, Series 1, Baroness Sayeeda Warsi
					

Yorkshire peer Baroness Sayeeda Warsi takes time out to seek peace and calm in the Dales.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## philosophical (Jul 11, 2021)

Reformulate Conservatism?
God knows how they’re going to reformulate something without an ideology.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Reformulate Conservatism?
> God knows how they’re going to reformulate something without an ideology.


Oh I think it does have an ideology mate. A bit of a miserable one with a pessimism about human nature like Thomas Hobbes and boring deference to tradition and hierarchy. Although you could argue that someone like John Major was a pragmatist and allergic to too much ideology maybe. If we have to have perpetual Toryism I'd take a John Major with his sleaze and cones hotline and sex with Edwina Currie over Alexander Boris any day of the week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Oh I think it does have an ideology mate. A bit of a miserable one with a pessimism about human nature like Thomas Hobbes and boring deference to tradition and hierarchy. Although you could argue that someone like John Major was a pragmatist and allergic to too much ideology maybe. If we have to have perpetual Toryism I'd take a John Major with his sleaze and cones hotline and sex with Edwina Currie over Alexander Boris any day of the week.


We do have perpetual toryism


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> We do have perpetual toryism


I know. Blair and Brown's little interlude was 0.4% social democracy and 99.6% Thatcherism. As Zarah Sultana said in her maiden speech - 40 years of Thatcherism.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

The North Koreans must look at us and laugh at us.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I know. Blair and Brown's little interlude was 0.4% social democracy and 99.6% Thatcherism. As Zarah Sultana said in her maiden speech - 40 years of Thatcherism.


Only under Wilson and Callaghan have we had anything else in the last fifty years

And that brought grunwicks, Lewisham, criminalisation and blanket protests in the six counties - and punk.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



I've always liked that track.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Only under Wilson and Callaghan have we had anything else in the last fifty years


Quite. Not perfect like all politicians but I miss those boys. I listened with care to the 1979 Parliamentary debate on the BBC Parliament Channel where Callaghan took on Thatcher. Thatcher didn't say much - just sharp little attacks and Big Jim did most of the talking. Then it all happened and the New Right were in and it was a downhill slide into the gates of Hell from there on in.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I've always liked that track.


Interpol are excellent! I wrote them off as a Joy Division tribute act at first but listened again and fell in love


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Only under Wilson and Callaghan have we had anything else in the last fifty years
> 
> And that brought grunwicks, Lewisham, criminalisation and blanket protests in the six counties - and punk.


Reginald Maudling said this country is a "Conservative country that sometimes votes Labour". Maybe true but makes me weep hot tears like the Romans who were paid to be proferssional mourners at funerals.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Only under Wilson and Callaghan have we had anything else in the last fifty years
> 
> And that brought grunwicks, Lewisham, criminalisation and blanket protests in the six counties - and punk.


Less than 6 months after taking office, Callaghan's Chancellor delivered the infamous IMF speech to conference heralding the onset of Thatcher's tight fiscal policy. Some might argue that Thatcherism began, in earnest, on 30/09/1976.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 11, 2021)

Major was a "wet" in many ways. He probably wouldn't be accepted in today's Conservative Party.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Major was a "wet" in many ways. He probably wouldn't be accepted in today's Conservative Party.


Ted Heath would be in the Socialist Campaign Group.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 11, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Ted Heath would be in the Socialist Campaign Group.


Pretty sure Ted Heath would be in jail.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Pretty sure Ted Heath would be in jail.


He was born 105 years ago, so he'd probably also be dead.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The North Koreans must look at us and laugh at us.


You keep saying that. I doubt they are, there's another famine (that they're actually acknowledging this time) so I suspect they're more worried about not starving to death rather than some little island in the west.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You keep saying that. I doubt they are, there's another famine (that they're actually acknowledging this time) so I suspect they're more worried about not starving to death rather than some little island in the west.


A famine? Oh Christ, hadn't heard about that. Thanks for alerting me. I heard about 400,000 in danger in Ethiopia.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Warsi is doing some useful work stabbing Julius Caesar in the back like Brutus and helping to reformulate Conservatism as they collapse into a confused opposition rump. She has even been doing some useful work getting out of the political arena like Portillo and going for a Julia Bradbury walk in the woods. The rest of the Tory Party should join her in the Rambler's Association. They could all walk along Hadrian's Wall for a laugh telling each other filthy jokes about when they thought they had an 80 seat majority! I wonder what Sasaferrato makes of Warsi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why am I obliged to have any view of Varsi?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You keep saying that. I doubt they are, there's another famine (that they're actually acknowledging this time) so I suspect they're more worried about not starving to death rather than some little island in the west.



Do you think that there will ever be a change of regime in NK? I saw a comment (just that, a comment) that the Dear Leader was becoming fearful of the young, because their greater tech ability is showing them what the rest of the world is _really_ like, as opposed to state propaganda.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Why am I obliged to have any view of Varsi?


You're not!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do you think that there will ever be a change of regime in NK? I saw a comment (just that, a comment) that the Dear Leader was becoming fearful of the young, because their greater tech ability is showing them what the rest of the world is _really_ like, as opposed to state propaganda.


I'm no expert on NK. I think at some point there has to be, but I wouldn't like to say when.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Hopefully Michael Palin brought a hint of democracy to North Korea when he visited for Channel 5.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Pretty sure Ted Heath would be in jail.


I just hope those allegations about Ted Heath and the young boys were false. I even heard one podcast with David Icke where someone said Heath had raped and murdered children in a children's home with Jimmy Saville which might have been as fanciful as the idea that the lizards control the earth from the moonbase


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Raheem said:


> He was born 105 years ago, so he'd probably also be dead.


My mum had a Ted Heath - Man of Principle poster in her room at Oxford. I hope she got the piss ripped out of her mercilessly like Ming the Merciless


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My mum had a Ted Heath - Man of Principle poster in her room at Oxford. I hope she got the piss ripped out of her mercilessly like Ming the Merciless


Was it on a dartboard?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Was it on a dartboard?


Yes her and her tutorial partner Edwina Currie used to do the Eric Bristow on it


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I just hope those allegations about Ted Heath and the young boys were false. I even heard one podcast with David Icke where someone said Heath had raped and murdered children in a children's home with Jimmy Saville which might have been as fanciful as the idea that the lizards control the earth from the moonbase


I suspect that David Icke was talking bollocks.

But I heard the rumours from my (tory) parents.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I suspect that David Icke was talking bollocks.
> 
> But I heard the rumours from my (tory) parents.


Well David Icke and his lawyer mate were undoubtedly talking Sex Pistolian bollocks as usual but I just hope the sex abuse allegations were false ones. It made the news a while ago but then seemed to somehow go cold. I heard there were rumours of Leo Abse as well which was sad if true as he was responsible for the legalsiation of homsexuality in the reforming Wilson government. I just hope they weren't Cyril Smith.









						Edward Heath: Abuse inquiry into former PM branded 'witch-hunt'
					

Carl Beech, who made false claims about VIPs, was among those to make allegations against Sir Edward Heath.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2021)

How much of that was because he was single though?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How much of that was because he was single though?


Probably a lot


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2021)

Laugh or cry?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Laugh or cry?
> 
> View attachment 278227


I'm crying like Gazza mate


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Laugh or cry?
> 
> View attachment 278227


Yes, because that's obviously the answer, especially after the government has spent years stoking nationalist fires with its own racist, misogynistic, divisive approach to pretty much everything. And Patel has to be one of the front row cheerleaders of all that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Laugh or cry?
> 
> View attachment 278227


i reckon she's smiling because of all the children who cried themselves to sleep last night


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i reckon she's smiling because of all the children who cried themselves to sleep last night


Bet she had a right old laugh at that German girl who was crying


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

The mural of Marcus Rashford has been defaced. I bet the CCTV footage will show a drunken Patel clambering up a Banksy ladder with her spraypaints.









						Marcus Rashford mural defaced after England Euro 2020 defeat
					

Police say they received a report of racially aggravate damage to the artwork in Manchester.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The mural of Marcus Rashford has been defaced. I bet the CCTV footage will show a drunken Patel clambering up a Banksy ladder with her spraypaints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone goose step up a ladder? I spot a flaw...


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Can someone goose step up a ladder? I spot a flaw...


Priti is a very talented lady. She did in her jackboot high heels. She spraypainted the logo of Weber Shandwick all over Marcus's face.









						Ukraine plans for women to march in high heels spark outrage
					

The military wants women soldiers to march in heels rather than army boots on independence day.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Laugh or cry?
> 
> View attachment 278227




And Tyrone Mings reply.....


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> And Tyrone Mings reply.....



fucking spot on


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2021)

speaking a a mate who is pretty senior in the civil service- Patels response to most thought through input from the service is an automatic kicking back on any measured opinion that does not suit her own take, to the point where the staffers are demoralised when putting together their work. These are not beaurocratic office drones either, but smart objective and rational people with decades of experience in their fields.  This is hardly breaking news I expect.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> speaking a a mate who is pretty senior in the civil service- Patels response to most thought through input from the service is an automatic kicking back on any measured opinion that does not suit her own take, to the point where the staffers are demoralised when putting together their work. These are not beaurocratic office drones either, but smart objective and rational people with decades of experience in their fields.  This is hardly breaking news I expect.



this is deliberate - she doesnt want to be told stuff isn’t going to work - so she can blame the civil service later on


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)

Cold War Steve.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)

Led by Donkeys still doing their thing.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 14, 2021)

Where's Patel in the commons? 
It was announced she would be answering questions about racism yet Victoria Aitken's has stepped in. Borrowed Johnson's fridge?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 14, 2021)

Not so piranha now eh, more funfair goldfish. She knows she's to blame for encouraging racism and is too chickenshit to face the music.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Not so piranha now eh, more funfair goldfish. She knows she's to blame for encouraging racism and is too chickenshit to face the music.


In her simplistic little cog-driven mind, she thought she'd nailed it with all her firm certitudes about "stamping out" this and "clamping down on" that. Because she isn't very clever, she hadn't realised that the moral absolutes she clings on to aren't, in reality, absolute. So she's found herself on the wrong side of the argument both ways round.

I don't suppose she's smart enough to have realise that for herself - I assume someone with slightly more smarts (maybe a passing tubeworm, or something ) has told her to wind her neck in. I do hope she doesn't .


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

Why am I not surprised?









						Priti Patel ‘misled’ MPs over plans for protest crackdown
					

FoI responses suggest home secretary did not consult Police Federation and did not have data on modern slavery




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 18, 2021)

The lot of them are trying to out cunt each other. They must have their own cabinet "liar, liar pants on fire" bingo cards


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 21, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




She does the odd random smiling at random moments thing that Collaterlie Sisters does in The Day Today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



One of the worst human beings that inhabits this earth. I can't contain my rage when I see her or hear about her. This is going to sound trivial in comparison to her views and the toxic bilge that spews out of her god awful mouth, but I go full Bruce Banner when she fails to pronounce her ings. Policin, workin, the absolute thick cunt.


----------



## pug (Jul 22, 2021)

Aye all politicians should have elecoution lessons and speak in proper RP in fact any of them that so much as drop an h should b


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

pug said:


> Aye all politicians should have elecoution lessons and speak in proper RP in fact any of them that so much as drop an h should b


They'll drop their bowels when they find out what's in store for them


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> One of the worst human beings that inhabits this earth. I can't contain my rage when I see her or hear about her. This is going to sound trivial in comparison to her views and the toxic bilge that spews out of her god awful mouth, but I go full Bruce Banner when she fails to pronounce her ings. Policin, workin, the absolute thick cunt.


Unless you're from Yorkshire that's the standard pronunciation these days and arguably predates the 'ing' form for the present participle (though not the gerund, the two forms merged sometime in middle English).


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

pug said:


> Aye all politicians should have elecoution lessons and speak in proper RP in fact any of them that so much as drop an h should b


I'd prefer it if they could have electrocution lessons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd prefer it if they could have electrocution lessons.


Let them swim in thunderstorms


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2021)

Saw this a couple of days ago, surprised someone else hasn’t posted it. Grim:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Saw this a couple of days ago, surprised someone else hasn’t posted it. Grim:



foul play indeed by the government. everyone knows foreign spies have far greater moral probity than british journalists


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2021)

Johnson's a journalist who's been embarrassing the government for years...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Johnson's a journalist who's been embarrassing the government for years...


I think that may be stretching the definition of "journalist" somewhat. I'd regard him as more of a cunt commentator.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> One of the worst human beings that inhabits this earth. I can't contain my rage when I see her or hear about her. This is going to sound trivial in comparison to her views and the toxic bilge that spews out of her god awful mouth, but I go full Bruce Banner when she fails to pronounce her ings. Policin, workin, the absolute thick cunt.


TBF* If that's if she normally speaks dropping g's then we shouldn't complain as it's an ad hom argument. There is enough she does to complain about. But if it's an affectation then yeah it's stupid.

*I'm not supporting her at all, she's horrendous.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Led by Donkeys still doing their thing.



TBF it is a complex issue. No one can really know whether or not they'd be a massive racist cock during a football match without being in a football match.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Saw this a couple of days ago, surprised someone else hasn’t posted it. Grim:




Some journos are on a par with a dog turd. And how many of them work for rags that support the Tories. Fuck 'em.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Some journos are on a par with a dog turd. And how many of them work for rags that support the Tories. Fuck 'em.


Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Some journos are on a par with a dog turd. And how many of them work for rags that support the Tories.


They won't be first in prison, though, will they?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Be careful what you wish for...


Indeed. The arseholes who work down at the Sun, Express or Mail will have nothing to fear. However, that small minority of investigative, campaigning journalists who try to reveal the increasing levels of corruption in powerful elites are the ones who will get hammered.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2021)

This seems to be mainly but not wholly to do with the fact that they won't be getting a pay rise. Full story here:









						PFEW no longer has confidence in the current Home Secretary
					






					www.polfed.org


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This seems to be mainly but not wholly to do with the fact that they won't be getting a pay rise. Full story here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#ToryScum 

The feds should have sorted this a long time ago tbf


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Saw this a couple of days ago, surprised someone else hasn’t posted it. Grim:



A dramatic recreation of Patel's reaction to leaks:


----------



## dessiato (Jul 22, 2021)

We have no confidence in Priti Patel, says Police Federation
					

Police officers in England and Wales furious at pay freeze after months on frontline of Covid crisis




					www.theguardian.com
				




Adding to the previous posts


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2021)

That would rule out virtually all cops except new entrants. 





__





						Constable pay scales
					






					www.polfed.org


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> That would rule out virtually all cops except new entrants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps that's exactly what they want? Lots of pliant, manipulable fresh meat, untainted by the cynicism born of working as a police officer under the current regime for the last 10 years...


----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps that's exactly what they want? Lots of pliant, manipulable fresh meat, untainted by the cynicism born of working as a police officer under the current regime for the last 10 years...


They'll get loose meat instead


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They'll get loose meat instead


Mainly fatty bits of pork, on the turn and going rancid?


----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)

Minor driving offenses FFS.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2021)

Just in time for Hallowe'en, Tory commentator Iain Dale releases his new book:


----------



## Mezzer (Jul 27, 2021)

She's obviously just in thrall to her PM and will do anything to please....


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> She's obviously just in thrall to her PM and will do anything to please....


Nonono, it's all a false front. She is being charming to Johnson so that, when she has found the Macbeth to her Lady Macbeth, and had him drive the knife into the liar's back, she can stand there, all cheekbones and pout, and profess complete innocence.


----------



## izz (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe I've missed it but I can't believe there's been no reaction from her or the government to the no confidence thing. What times we live in. ☹️


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 28, 2021)

"He (or indeed she) who wields the knife rarely wears the crown"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "He (or indeed she) who wields the knife rarely wears the crown"


Patel would use her own claws.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



Comes to something when you create a hostile environment....for the fucking coastguard!


MrSki said:


> Minor driving offenses FFS.



Minor driving offences are ok if you're white or an MP.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Nonono, it's all a false front. She is being charming to Johnson so that, when she has found the Macbeth to her Lady Macbeth, and had him drive the knife into the liar's back, she can stand there, all cheekbones and pout, and profess complete innocence.


He can’t be Macbeth as Macbeth was too full of the milk of human kindness, he’s done nothing but ‘take milk for gall.’ 

if I remember leaving cert Macbeth correctly


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Comes to something when you create a hostile environment....for the fucking coastguard!
> 
> Minor driving offences are ok if you're white or an MP.




Major driving offences like running someone over while driving on the wrong side of the road are ok if you are the wife of a diplomat.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

flypanam said:


> He can’t be Macbeth as Macbeth was too full of the milk of human kindness, he’s done nothing but ‘take milk for gall.’
> 
> if I remember leaving cert Macbeth correctly


I did "Julius Caesar", so maybe it's more about her finding her Brutus...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> She's obviously just in thrall to her PM and will do anything to please....


Hitler sucking up to Hindenburg


----------



## teqniq (Aug 1, 2021)

Not saying the Patel is personally responsible for this but she most probably knew or at least signed off on it. Pretty disgusting:









						Home Office set up fake website to deter asylum seekers from crossing Channel with ‘misleading’ claims
					

Exclusive: ‘On The Move’ website claims to offer ‘reliable information’ but does not disclose government affiliation




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Short thread on it here:


----------



## Cerv (Aug 1, 2021)

the NZ government have issued a formal public apology for their 1970s enforcement following much the same awful shit our government has been doing. New Zealand Dawn Raids: Jacinda Ardern formally apologises

do you think it ever registers with Patel? even for a second a "are we the baddies?" moment


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2021)

No


----------



## teqniq (Aug 1, 2021)

Cerv said:


> the NZ government have issued a formal public apology for their 1970s enforcement following much the same awful shit our government has been doing. New Zealand Dawn Raids: Jacinda Ardern formally apologises
> 
> *do you think it ever registers with Patel? even for a second a "are we the baddies?" moment*



Highly unlikely.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 1, 2021)

Cerv said:


> do you think it ever registers with Patel? even for a second a "are we the baddies?" moment




Patel knows she is the baddie and revels in it


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Patel knows she is the baddie and revels in it


She knows she is _something_. I suspect she'd be using words like "tough" and "decisive" in her internal monologue, rather than "baddie", though


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2021)

people generally don't tend to lean back in the big chair, steeple their fingers and do the laugh. They construct a worldview where they are right and correct and these actions however shitty can be rationalized away as the Job.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> She knows she is _something_. I suspect she'd be using words like "tough" and "decisive" in her internal monologue, rather than "baddie", though



i'm not so sure


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> i'm not so sure


I imagine Hitler, Goebbels, Bormann et al thought they were doing a Good Thing.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



she looks like she's sucking on something bitterer than a lemon


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I imagine Hitler, Goebbels, Bormann et al thought they were doing a Good Thing.


god save martin bormann and nazis on the run
they wasn't being wicked, god, it was their idea of fun
--sex pistols & ronnie biggs, 'no one is innocent'


----------



## alex_ (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




disable JavaScript on the telegraph to evade the paywall


----------



## Chz (Aug 16, 2021)

alex_ said:


> disable JavaScript on the telegraph to evade the paywall


You wish it were that simple. Disabling JS does nothing in Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2021)

or download the app that does it for you for loads of paywalled sites.





						Bypass Paywalls Clean – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-GB)
					

Download Bypass Paywalls Clean for Firefox. Bypass Paywalls of (custom) news sites




					addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> she looks like she's sucking on something bitterer than a lemon


Her own words.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 26, 2021)

Fucking hell..
Gay man refused asylum told by Home Office he could be sent to Afghanistan


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Aug 26, 2021)

#worldbeating...


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2021)

Fuck me backwards. The Romans were keen on nailing people to a cross but surely there must be something more appropiate for this distgusting example of a human?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2021)

Priti Patel has been put in charge of *Operation Warm Welcome*, the Government scheme to help the thousands of UK allies fleeing Kabul feel welcome.

#worldbeating


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel has been put in charge of *Operation Warm Welcome*, the Government scheme to help the thousands of UK allies fleeing Kabul feel welcome.
> 
> #worldbeating


Is she lighting the fire moat herself?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel has been put in charge of *Operation Warm Welcome*, the Government scheme to help the thousands of UK allies fleeing Kabul feel welcome.
> 
> #worldbeating


I wouldn't put her in charge of operation tepid tea.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I wouldn't put her in charge of operation tepid tea.



“Right priti, we need a load of cups of really hot tea”


----------



## Serene (Sep 1, 2021)

Priti said that the Afghanis should be ashamed of what they put Raab through on his holidays.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell..
> Gay man refused asylum told by Home Office he could be sent to Afghanistan


I can't imagine anyone is going to get deported to Afghanistan anytime soon unless Priti is planning to drop them via parachute, I can't imagine Kabul Airport is going to be opening again any time soon. (Flightradar shows not a single aircraft in Afghan airspace). Clearly the Home Office is not up on current events.


Badgers said:


>



TBH they're probably better off speaking to someone at the washing machine repair company than the Home Office.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 3, 2021)

Priti Vacant has her sights on your nitrous oxide next, looking to criminalise more people for what doesn't seem like that big a deal, health-wise at least.









						Priti Patel orders review into effects of nitrous oxide
					

Possession could be criminalised as home secretary vows to ‘take tough action’ on use of laughing gas




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 3, 2021)

> The committee described how the gas “induces a brief period of euphoria, which may be accompanied by ‘tears of joy’.  Patel has stated she doesn't want any tears of joy in Tory Britain, just tears of pain.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 3, 2021)

A Joyless shitbag


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 3, 2021)

NO 2 a ban on recreational laughing gas


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2021)

NO LAUGHING MATTER


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2021)

Just to be certain, she's going full canine Herod on longdogs too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

Thread...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2021)

“Oh no, the Social Care plans aren’t going down too well with the public, quick, do something outrageous and racist as a distraction”.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 9, 2021)

This pronouncement us going to be her undoing.watch her Tory scum chums take a step back and let her get on with this . She is a fucking imbecile


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> This pronouncement us going to be her undoing.watch her Tory scum chums take a step back and let her get on with this . She is a fucking imbecile


Car-crash Whately’s on this...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2021)

Note the “Care” badge.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

The home secretary is as you'd expect I think examining all the options. 

Machine gunning them?  That's an option too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> This pronouncement us going to be her undoing.watch her Tory scum chums take a step back and let her get on with this . She is a fucking imbecile


You are in dreamland if you think she's going anywhere. This is what fascist Britain voted for.


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 9, 2021)

Can you imagine the Border Force being tasked with implementing this and having to decide 'when it was safe' to turn a vessel around?  Would corporate manslaughter be a possibility if migrants subsequently drowned following such an action?   Given the risks, might they just ignore this directive??


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2021)

It’ll be popular until the first body washes up on British shores - even then I suspect the alpaca will get more sympathy


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Can you imagine the Border Force being tasked with implementing this and having to decide 'when it was safe' to turn a vessel around?  Would corporate manslaughter be a possibility if migrants subsequently drowned following such an action?   Given the risks, might they just ignore this directive??


I think this is another example of this government coming up with a half-baked idea, which they celebrate as "completely new and revolutionary", not realising that thousands of such ideas get had and are rightly shitcanned way before they enter public discourse, for the very simple reason that they are crap and unworkable.

Which is not to say that this shower won't try very hard to get it implemented, before making some huge U-turn when reality bites.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think this is another example of this government coming up with a half-baked idea, which they celebrate as "completely new and revolutionary", not realising that thousands of such ideas get had and are rightly shitcanned way before they enter public discourse, for the very simple reason that they are crap and unworkable.
> 
> Which is not to say that this shower won't try very hard to get it implemented, before making some huge U-turn when reality bites.


It's just the Lynton Crosby stuff...again.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's just the Lynton Crosby stuff...again.


And, quite possibly, the dead cat stuff, too?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 9, 2021)

This is just dog whistling,  At the end of the day nothing changes the fact that the Channel simply isn't very wide and the French plod, coastguard, local politicians etc have little real interest in stopping them from trying no matter what the politicians in Paris might say.
Once they're halfway across then they are in British waters and Britain then has to deal with them. The only way to stop them is tip the boats over and machine gun them in the water. Whilst there are no doubt a few nutjobs advocating doing this, it's not going to happen. Most people in this country don't want to let them in but draw the line long before we get to murdering them.  There are places in the world where Joe Public are up for being completely ruthless but this isn't one of them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 9, 2021)

The border force chaps will not be enthusiastic about this.?there’s a lot of personal liability at stake her and they will get Fuck all backing from Herr Patel if there is a tragedy


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> This is just dog whistling,  At the end of the day nothing changes the fact that the Channel simply isn't very wide and the French plod, coastguard, local politicians etc have little real interest in stopping them from trying no matter what the politicians in Paris might say.
> Once they're halfway across then they are in British waters and Britain then has to deal with them. The only way to stop them is tip the boats over and machine gun them in the water. Whilst there are no doubt a few nutjobs advocating doing this, it's not going to happen. Most people in this country don't want to let them in but draw the line long before we get to murdering them.  There are places in the world where Joe Public are up for being completely ruthless but this isn't one of them.



Thank god we aren't ruthless and have very good British Values making us better than these "other places in the world" you mention.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 9, 2021)

Helen Whately is a piece of shit. Don’t be fooled by the faux reasonableness, she is a fucking piece of shit.
However Patel is one of the wellsprings of all shit ever.
What is she going to do, get out there on the waves with her Home Secretary jacket on (which incidentally fits her like a new year seven kid wearing a blazer their parents hope they will grow into) and repel the invading force with a boathook?
Fucking evil nasty vile bullying shameless piece of shit.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 9, 2021)

Thick as pigshit too.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Thick as pigshit too.


My suspicious mind sometimes wonders if this is some kind of bluff, but then I only have to hear her speak to know that it's not even a good _impression_ of fake stupidity...she really is that dim.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

Accompanied by overwhelming smugness.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Accompanied by overwhelming smugness.


Yes, I think her Special Quality is a combination of smugness, and a sincere belief that she's actually much, much cleverer than anyone around her.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2021)

It just dog whilsing to the worst of the tory party more of her trying to do a really bad impression of iron lady maggie

she is hoping it will lead to being the PM


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> It just dog whilsing to the worst of the tory party more of her trying to do a really bad impression of iron lady maggie
> 
> she is hoping it will lead to being the PM


Can you imagine what that would be like??? 

The most depressing thing is that what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 9, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> Thank god we aren't ruthless and have very good British Values making us better than these "other places in the world" you mention.


When the Thai Navy forced the Burmese boat people to stay at sea until they died of starvation there was plenty of demands from the rest of the world for it to stop but not in Thailand (where it would matter). Same for the Greek Coastguard now pushing boats back into Turkish territory, the Greek people broadly seem to be supportive of this. Certainly there is huge popular support for simply shooting dead migrants at the US-Mexico border and even some actual shooting.
I don't think the sight of the odd dead refugee washing up on the UK shoreline will affect public support for strong anti-migration policies but I suspect that the public in this country would rebel against outright killing to keep people out (as opposed to not rescuing them resulting in their deaths)
Does this make us better than them? You tell me. Perhaps I'm wrong and the public (or enough of it) would support actual murder but I don't think so.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Can you imagine what that would be like???
> 
> The most depressing thing is that what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...



aye sadly it could happen never know who people will vote for if they let Boris in at least he to much of an egomanic shagger to be to evil

always have people like Patel hanging in the wings waiting to take over

I;m guessing her rwanda holding cell stuff  has not gone anywhere yet

surprised she not talking about turning the isle of white into a Detention center yet


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> It just dog whilsing to the worst of the tory party more of her trying to do a really bad impression of iron lady maggie
> 
> she is hoping it will lead to being the PM


So blatant that it's more like cattle-prod, than dog-whistle politics. And it does a number of things as well...there's the Crosby distraction effect and Overton window shifting.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> I;m guessing her rwanda holding cell stuff  has not gone anywhere yet




She's now in talks with Ghana over this.


----------



## A380 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> ...
> 
> surprised she not talking about turning the isle of white into a Detention center yet


Turning?


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Can you imagine what that would be like???
> 
> The most depressing thing is that what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...


If it aligned with Trump getting back into the Whitehouse, dystopian wouldn’t begin to describe it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Can you imagine what that would be like???
> 
> The most depressing thing is that what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...


The inpenguination becomes more likely with each passing day


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> If it aligned with Trump getting back into the Whitehouse, dystopian wouldn’t begin to describe it.



just watch children of men it would not be far off

that how you treat a refugee problem in Patels head


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The most depressing thing is that what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...




Frank Skinner on Absolute Radio circa 2014, "Can you imagine it, with Trump in the White House and Johnson in number 10, Kim Jong-un looks like a safe pair of hands. With a decent haircut."

Oh how we all laughed


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Frank Skinner on Absolute Radio circa 2014, "Can you imagine it, with Trump in the White House and Johnson in number 10, Kim Jong-un looks like a safe pair of hands. With a decent haircut."
> 
> Oh how we all laughed


We're not laughing now


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 9, 2021)

No doubt Priti Patel has consulted the Weathermen and is therefore confident of rough conditions in the Channel for the forseeable future.A few more days of eight hundred or so arrivals would make her look even more ridiculous than she does now.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> there's the Crosby distraction effect



I'm pretty convinced that that's literally all this announcement is. They know it's mad enough never to work and never to happen. However, they've announced a manifesto breaking tax rise, rushed through a successful vote on it in the Commons, and then immediately afterwards sent Priti out to say something completely bonkers in order to clear their manifesto breaking out of the news. There will be a new story along for in time for the weekend too I should imagine.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2021)

Boris caught shagging someone else 

or Gove out caning it again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

Teenage Afghan who feared UK would deport him killed himself  | Birmingham | The Guardian
					

Inquest hears 19-year-old, who arrived before Taliban takeover, was thought to be victim of modern slavery




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 10, 2021)

Kevin Mills, from the Public and Commercial Services Union, said: "You couldn't do it with anything bigger than the boat they are in because it would swamp them... what I wouldn't want to see is any of our members in the box facing manslaughter charges".


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> what might have seemed unthinkable 5 or 10 years ago isn't quite so far-fetched any more...





Ax^ said:


> Patel hanging


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2021)

Priti Patel breaks rules again after secret meeting with billionaire and BA
					

Home Secretary Prite Patel held a secret meeting with a billionaire and British Airways - Labour is demanding a probe as she is accused of a second breach of the ministerial code




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Because the end _always_ justifies the means


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2021)

This is identical to the Israel shit that she resigned from last time, so I assume she will say that she's already resigned for this crap and just carry on.

The stand out part from that Mirror story is just how fucking cheap UK ministers can be bought for:



> The tycoon, worth around £1.2billion, donated between £5-£6,000 to Philip Hammond when the former Chancellor was his local MP.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 12, 2021)

I be just got a cash for claims settlement. Not massive - I was gonna spunk it on a silly car - but I am minded to send it to conservative HQ for a lordship. A sir hood at the very least


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> This is just dog whistling,  At the end of the day nothing changes the fact that the Channel simply isn't very wide and the French plod, coastguard, local politicians etc have little real interest in stopping them from trying no matter what the politicians in Paris might say.
> Once they're halfway across then they are in British waters and Britain then has to deal with them. The only way to stop them is tip the boats over and machine gun them in the water. Whilst there are no doubt a few nutjobs advocating doing this, it's not going to happen. Most people in this country don't want to let them in but draw the line long before we get to murdering them.  There are places in the world where Joe Public are up for being completely ruthless but this isn't one of them.



FYI the UK government pays vast sums of money to France to enforce the UK border. This enforcement includes collusion with fascists and people traffickers; bulldozing, tear gassing and pepper spraying the homes and posessions of migrants; and various other crimes against humanity. The noble British public don't give a shit.

Try, just for once, finding out what the fuck you're on about _before_ posting.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> FYI the UK government pays vast sums of money to France to enforce the UK border. This enforcement includes collusion with fascists and people traffickers; bulldozing, tear gassing and pepper spraying the homes and posessions of migrants; and various other crimes against humanity. The noble British public don't give a shit.
> 
> Try, just for once, finding out what the fuck you're on about _before_ posting.


Ah Frank yet again totally failing to read what anyone has actually posted but leaping in to have a good rant based on your personal prejudices. Welcome back son missed you.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Ah Frank yet again totally failing to read what anyone has actually posted but leaping in to have a good rant based on your personal prejudices. Welcome back son missed you.



It's not prejudice mate I know from personal experience your claim that the British public wouldn't countenance atrocities for the sake of preventing migration is undiluted horseshit.

We may outsource the lion's share of our atrocities. To France, Greece, Turkey, Libya etc etc. That doesn't meam we're not culpable. It certainly doesn't give you any moral high ground from which to proselytise, with no apparent sense of irony, about how our innate kindness towards migrants makes us better than those brutish foreigners.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2021)

Although to be fair we don't outsource our immigration prisons, our deportation flights or our snatch squads. Not to foreign powers anyway. We outsourced the running of Yarl's Wood immigration prison to a private sector company though. And when employees of that company locked people in their cells when the building was on fire, none of them faced criminal charges as a result of their actions.

But yeah we still have decency and due process and all that good shit. Provided you don't look too close. Or look at all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2021)

They're not even trying any more. There are no consequences for this shit because there's no opposition to Johnson's cabal.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 13, 2021)

wat ya gonna do Keith?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



It's wicked to mock the afflicted

She should have stuck to chemistry research


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2021)

Priti Patel must have more lives than a cat.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Sep 13, 2021)

I followed that link and found this piece of sheer genius further down the page


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



They won't be happy until they've got even more bodies washing up on the beaches _pour décourager les autres. _


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They won't be happy until they've got even more bodies washing up on the beaches _pour décourager les autres. _


There are some bodies I'd like to see wash up on a beach


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Priti Patel must have more lives than a cat.


Just need to drown her ten times then


----------



## pug (Sep 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Priti Patel must have more lives than a cat.


Has anyone actually seen her reflection in a mirror?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2021)

pug said:


> Has anyone actually seen her reflection in a mirror?


The only way to avoid being turned to stone by her gaze


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Priti Patel must have more lives than a cat.


Tiny, lazy, vicious, so sure of their superiority over everyone else, Priti Patel is 49.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2021)

crocked lying bastard sticks true to character news @ 11


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Shes got him some pictures to colour in within that file and even some crazy colour markers as a special thank u . He'll still need help though the twat


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2021)

She has dirt on him and likely he has on her


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

thank you for that image


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> thank you for that image


Two tories one cup…


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2021)

I would call her Teflon, but that has some uses. Does asbestos sound more suitable?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> I would call her Teflon, but that has some uses. Does asbestos sound more suitable?


Asbestos has some uses too


----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2021)

Olympic gold medal winning smirking today:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Sep 15, 2021)

It was either the twisting his arm behind his back or the vice like grip on his balls that done it


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2021)

she is prefect were she is


hey i have a racist idea to grab headlines and interest of our base 



"Patel your up"


----------



## Cerv (Sep 16, 2021)

Airlines and travel firms face millions in claims after applying wrong passport rules
					

Exclusive: Thousands of passengers unlawfully denied boarding because the UK government misinterpreted EU borders code




					www.independent.co.uk
				




the home office, under Patel, continues to issue incorrect guidance to airlines & the public. even after being informed of their error.
this is going to rack up a significant bill for compensation.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2021)

It's quite encouraging that the top user-rated comment BTL on the BBC story is this:


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> It's quite encouraging that the top user-rated comment BTL on the BBC story is this:
> 
> View attachment 288628



I mean, she already was, but some mop-haired cunt let her back in.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I mean, she already was, but some mop-haired cunt let her back in.


Well the very same mop-haired cunt has himself been sacked twice, in two different industries, both times for lying. Yet now he's in Number Ten.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2021)

ah well we were wrong with this one:









						Priti Patel says she has ‘a lot of compassion and cares deeply about people’
					

‘I always put names and faces first’, says home secretary




					www.independent.co.uk
				




time to bin the thread


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 2, 2021)

"Priti Patel says she has ‘a lot of compassion and cares deeply about people"

...And your little dog too!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2021)

as she bites its head off


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

All going as expected then


----------



## Mezzer (Oct 5, 2021)

Could only find this link, so maybe only The Telegraph were privy to this latest announcement:









						Priti Patel: Middle-class drug users will be named and shamed
					

In an interview with The Telegraph, the Home Secretary says police will be told to drug test every arrested person to cut violent crime




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Clearly another headline grabber, but what exactly is the point of this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Could only find this link, so maybe only The Telegraph were privy to this latest announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is a headline grabber. that is its point. it is to make it appear that Something Is Being Done


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "Priti Patel says she has ‘a lot of compassion and cares deeply about people"
> 
> ...And your little dog too!


she likes her soylent green


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Could only find this link, so maybe only The Telegraph were privy to this latest announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Could only find this link, so maybe only The Telegraph were privy to this latest announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This could backfire. Given that - outside the loonysphere that is right-wing Tory politics - attitudes towards drug use are becoming more informed, and tolerant, I suspect that the naming and "shaming" will be met with "Huh? So what?"

I'm a (probably) middle class drug user, and my main concern is the prospect of a criminal record. If the police were to "out" me for using a bit of weed, I think I'd embrace it. I'm not going to be shamed by a government that lies, steals, and kills, and appears to consider itself completely unaccountable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This could backfire. Given that - outside the loonysphere that is right-wing Tory politics - attitudes towards drug use are becoming more informed, and tolerant, I suspect that the naming and "shaming" will be met with "Huh? So what?"
> 
> I'm a (probably) middle class drug user, and my main concern is the prospect of a criminal record. If the police were to "out" me for using a bit of weed, I think I'd embrace it. I'm not going to be shamed by a government that lies, steals, and kills, and appears to consider itself completely unaccountable.


given the length of time it takes to deal with each arrested person at the moment, i can't see this being entirely welcomed by the police.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> given the length of time it takes to deal with each arrested person at the moment, i can't see this being entirely welcomed by the police.


Costly for the beleaguered taxpayer as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Costly for the beleaguered taxpayer as well


i'm not sure what drug testing involves. would one test pick up eg mushrooms and amphetamines? and if someone's taking opioids on doctor's orders what happens then? not to mention the blockage in labs which would have to handle these tests superquick while people were still in custody


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 5, 2021)

I suspect Patel means that she intends to have a few of those lefty woke BBC celebrities nicked and then we can all move on


----------



## pesh (Oct 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This could backfire. Given that - outside the loonysphere that is right-wing Tory politics - attitudes towards drug use are becoming more informed, and tolerant, I suspect that the naming and "shaming" will be met with "Huh? So what?"
> 
> I'm a (probably) middle class drug user, and my main concern is the prospect of a criminal record. If the police were to "out" me for using a bit of weed, I think I'd embrace it. I'm not going to be shamed by a government that lies, steals, and kills, and appears to consider itself completely unaccountable.











						The labour shortage is forcing companies to stop drug testing their employees
					

“The Great Resignation” is in full force, with U.S. employees quitting their jobs at higher rates than ever before. 65 per cent of employees were seeking new roles in August, while Microsoft predicted that over 40 percent of Americans would leave their positions by the end of 2021.  Now...




					www.indy100.com
				



Employers doing away with drug testing policies as they can't replace the staff shows she really has her finger on the pulse of this issue. 
they only way she could name and shame me would be if i tested negative.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2021)

Shows how important drug testing really is to peoples' performance. If it were serious they'd need it even more what with having fewer employees.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2021)

So shitting reactive populism. This lot don’t even play at having an ethos any more. Carpetbagger scum


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2021)

There’s kids stabbing each other 24/7 around here abs she is bothered about fucking weekend drug users. She is negligently ignorant


----------



## dessiato (Oct 5, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> There’s kids stabbing each other 24/7 around here abs she is bothered about fucking weekend drug users. She is negligently ignorant


You are too kind in your description of the woman.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2021)

Blah blah investigation on why the police service  is not fit for purpose. Blah blah giving the cops more powers.  Virtually in the same sentence. A vicious shallow fucking imbecile


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

A vicious shallow fucking imbecile party 

#ToryScum


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 5, 2021)

Watching clips of her speech on ch4 news.  She's like a robot.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 5, 2021)

More like a fucking dalek.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 5, 2021)

She is thick as mince, vindictive and totally unrestrained by Cabinet colleagues or that fuckwit Johnson.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Could only find this link, so maybe only The Telegraph were privy to this latest announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boris Johnson on using cocaine: ‘I tried it at university and I remember it vividly’​


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 5, 2021)

Sounds like she’s trying to eliminate other contenders for the top job


----------



## Serene (Oct 5, 2021)

She has plans to build work-camps for remainers, to educate them about the glorious future they have after brexit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2021)

It's almost enough to make me take up weed, speed, mushrooms and acid again after three decades just to thumb my nose at these tossbags


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 5, 2021)

Protester holding sign calling Priti Patel a fascist bundled into police van








(Source: Twitter)

*He was subsequently 'de-arrested' after being transported away from the scene.*​


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Protester holding sign calling Priti Patel a fascist bundled into police van
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serene (Oct 6, 2021)

Priti sent a message to Pensioners that are worried about Gas prices, today. She told them to get a metal detector and to go looking for treasure, but that they shouldnt travel down South to do it or they will be removed by border control officers.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 6, 2021)

she is used to every time she attends a family function

sell your soul at your peril


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2021)

Just a reminder


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just a reminder




Peice of shit ain't she just


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 9, 2021)

Attack Of The Evil Bland Blob


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2021)

Reminiscent of Nicola Murray explaining the fourth sector


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Attack Of The Evil Bland Blob


De Pfeffel's new nickname


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 10, 2021)

This is interesting.  Boris Johnson actually approved the rescheduling of psilocybin so as it can be more easily researched as a mental health treatment.  The block on it actually happening is the Home Office.









						Boris Johnson approved the rescheduling of psilocybin – but the ‘Home Office fails to act’
					

A Conservative MP says the prime minister approved the rescheduling of psilocybin months ago, but the Home Office has yet to act as it was instructed.




					canex.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 10, 2021)

hmm you know who husband has a big stake in the company in the uk who wants to do research on psilocybin






and other links

Tories blasted for links to medical cannabis industry despite UK ban on drug


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

She is serious about border control 

France says UK has failed to pay £54m it promised to tackle migrant crossings









						France: UK has failed to pay £54 million it promised to tackle migrant crossings - upday News UK
					

Channel Rescue said in the last two weeks it had spotted Border Force officials practising controversial pushback tactics.




					f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just a reminder




Sum up for those on 3G?

I assume it’s “murder the poor”


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sum up for those on 3G?
> 
> I assume it’s “murder the poor”


Pp singing the DK classic kill the poor


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> She is serious about border control
> 
> France says UK has failed to pay £54m it promised to tackle migrant crossings
> 
> ...


That's the money she said we'd be spending a couple of months ago. Typical, all boasts for headlines and fuck all substance.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> That's the money she said we'd be spending a couple of months ago. Typical, all boasts for headlines and fuck all substance.


#ToryScum


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> That's the money she said we'd be spending a couple of months ago. Typical, all boasts for headlines and fuck all substance.



Knowing all too well what the French state does with that money, I have no problem with Patel not paying it. She may be a monster, but we can at least be thankful that she's an incompetent one.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Knowing all too well what the French state does with that money, I have no problem with Patel not paying it.



French things


----------



## teqniq (Oct 12, 2021)

Cue legal challenges incoming when this gets passed:









						Priti Patel’s borders bill ‘breaches international and domestic law’
					

Lawyers’ report says bill will lead to multiple challenges under international human rights




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mezzer (Oct 13, 2021)

Knowing that the boat push back tactics may kill migrants, this is Patel's solution:









						Channel migrants: Patel seeks immunity for Border Force if new tactics kill
					

Priti Patel wants to grant Border Force officers immunity from criminal prosecution if migrants die during new “turnback” operations in the Channel.The home se




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Knowing that the boat push back tactics may kill migrants, this is Patel's solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Knowing that the boat push back tactics may kill migrants, this is Patel's solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be truthful, she's not far off getting the Border Force to behave like concentration camp guards who shoot people for climbing the fence. What a shameful country we live in. Compare us with the modern Germany, which learned some hard lessons on concentration camps, then took in three quarters of a million Syrians.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 13, 2021)

hmm starting to  ponder when Boris will see her as a threat and remove her

sure she give good pr for the madder policies about immigration 

"what she is a women of colour and a second generation immigrant"


but she must be getting good press with the base nutters


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm starting to  ponder when Boris will see her as a threat and remove her


Boris who?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 13, 2021)

johnson


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 13, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Knowing all too well what the French state does with that money, I have no problem with Patel not paying it. She may be a monster, but we can at least be thankful that she's an incompetent one.


Yeah this was my first thought


----------



## bimble (Oct 14, 2021)

can someone explain how (physically) border force is supposed to 'push back' boats?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 14, 2021)

with British fever for queen and country


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 14, 2021)

also going with Tory policy as of late I think they going to have massive union jack's with border force members of each end using like massive nets to encapsulate the bloody Jonny foreigners and push them back to the curse land of Normandy


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 14, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Knowing that the boat push back tactics may kill migrants, this is Patel's solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like those on the front line are refusing to implement the new policy. Good for them.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 14, 2021)

Patel will lead by going out in a canoe in her oversized Home Secretary coat bashing desperate people with a boat hook to show people how it’s done.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 15, 2021)

She's really going for it.









						Priti Patel threatening to use X-rays to verify asylum seekers’ ages
					

Nationality and borders bill would allow for ‘scientific’ measuring of bones or taking of DNA samples




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

jesus she getting into Beobart territory


just saying random ballocks hoping someone will pay attention
restriciting visa for other country based on immigrates


STFU you daft twat


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Johnson's plan to appoint a rabid pitbull as home secretary to appeal to the swivel-eyed demographic, as if they didn't have enough to be 'cheerful' about already, is starting to look like it might have a downside.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

No downside for Johnson here. The combo of Patel and refugees is a vote winner.  The unspoken fear is that a Labour Home Secretary would let them    all in.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2021)

Bet she'd love laser eyes so as she could reduce any offender to a pile of ash instantly.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

has she come out and said every person wanting to visit an mp in his constituency office is going to anal probed yet

just to be on the safe side


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> No downside for Johnson here. The combo of Patel and refugees is a vote winner.  The unspoken fear is that a Labour Home Secretary would let them    all in.



It's not really unspoken tbh.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

Agreed. Unspoken here at urban, but loudly and proudly expressed elsewhere. The refugees are a gift for Johnson. In the post-Brexit era it's so much easier to use them as the bogeymen instead of EU bureaucrats, the Poles, the Turks, the French and the Germans. If we didn't have people trying to get here by pedalo or canoe, he'd need to scoop up some Albanian beggars and pay them to do it.


----------



## BobDavis (Oct 17, 2021)

Red meat for the believers who voted to make this country a small independent nation with no clout in the world meaning that virtually all migrants arriving here by unofficial means are here to stay. No matter how badly this government treats these people most are here to stay imo. If we have a labour shortage then what should happen is that they should be allowed to work while their claims are being processed. There are many Tory MPs who support this view as well. A good work record should help any migrant’s claim.

This is all part of keeping the toxic Brexit pot boiling by stoking the “war” with those nasty Frenchies & the EU more generally. French politicians are well aware of what is going on here. Migrants crossing the channel apparently unmolested by the French are just one arm of the offensive. Others are of course fishing & the French threat to stop electricity exports to UK. The French also suggest they could cancel the Le Touquet agreement which allows UK Borderforce to do checks at French channel ports & Eurotunnel. If the checks all had to be done at Dover port instead the delays would be horrendous. In practise what would have to happen to prevent the whole place seizing up would be less checks making our borders even more porous.

All this will continue until the French presidential elections with Johnson’s & his gang perhaps dreaming of a Le Pen victory although I would have thought Marine as French president would be as about as useful to UK interests as Trump was in the White House ie more imagined than real.

While the rubber boat crossings make good TV to enrage the true believers the real people smuggling goes on as it has done since the 90s. Eastern European trucks bound for UK stop briefly at pre arranged rendezvous just off the motorway in Belgium an hour or so before Calais. Groups of people are loaded into the truck & the driver paid in cash.

The French were stopping random trucks 3 at a time a Calais docks & checking inside trailers but I guess all that has just about stopped now just as the French have largely ceased to prevent rubber boat launches off their beaches. Why should they ? While we were EU members this was an EU problem but now we have left once the migrants have left French shores by whatever means it ceases to be an EU problem.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Bet she'd love laser eyes so as she could reduce any offender to a pile of ash instantly.


She has a pair of shoes with knives sticking out the front she wears when dancing to mud's tiger feet and kicks in the shins of anyone who comes near her at home office socials


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Patel's performative stuff really represents one side of Johnson's (Blairite) electoral strategy to deny any ideological/policy room to the opposition by enlarging the "centre-ground" Overton window into a whole frontage of bi-fold doors. Encompassing the party 'faithful' on the right and, with his "left" interventionist economic policy platform, including the the newly acquired vote in the former Labour 'heartlands'. It's worked before.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Red meat for the believers who voted to make this country a small independent nation with no clout in the world meaning that virtually all migrants arriving here by unofficial means are here to stay. No matter how badly this government treats these people most are here to stay imo. If we have a labour shortage then what should happen is that they should be allowed to work while their claims are being processed. There are many Tory MPs who support this view as well. A good work record should help any migrant’s claim.
> 
> This is all part of keeping the toxic Brexit pot boiling by stoking the “war” with those nasty Frenchies & the EU more generally. French politicians are well aware of what is going on here. Migrants crossing the channel apparently unmolested by the French are just one arm of the offensive. Others are of course fishing & the French threat to stop electricity exports to UK. The French also suggest they could cancel the Le Touquet agreement which allows UK Borderforce to do checks at French channel ports & Eurotunnel. If the checks all had to be done at Dover port instead the delays would be horrendous. In practise what would have to happen to prevent the whole place seizing up would be less checks making our borders even more porous.
> 
> ...


Firstly, they are not migrants they are refugees. Often from places we are either directly or indirectly responsible for fucking up. Secondly part of my job involves interviewing recent arrivals to determine their needs and when asked how they arrived in the UK the response is these days invariably by boat. I haven't been told someone has arrived by lorry for at least a year now, maybe more.

This article is fairly informative though it too refers to them as migrants:









						Channel smugglers step up risks to outfox France and UK - BBC News
					

The number of migrants crossing has doubled in a year, so why is it proving so hard to stop their smugglers?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Patel's performative stuff really represents one side of Johnson's (Blairite) electoral strategy to deny any ideological/policy room to the opposition by enlarging the "centre-ground" Overton window into a whole frontage of bi-fold doors. Encompassing the party 'faithful' on the right and, with his "left" interventionist economic policy platform, including the the newly acquired vote in the former Labour 'heartlands'. It's worked before.


Tbh it's three years till they have to hold an election (barring another pandemic or renewal of the current one). The labour leadership are so maladroit that Johnson's spaffing all over them in the polls. It's much more likely that his strategy is to try to hold all wings of his party together rather than starting to campaign already. Sir keithly starmer is his greatest asset.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh it's three years till they have to hold an election (barring another pandemic or renewal of the current one). The labour leadership are so maladroit that Johnson's spaffing all over them in the polls. It's much more likely that his strategy is to try to hold all wings of his party together rather than starting to campaign already. Sir keithly starmer is his greatest asset.


Fair points, but I suspect that, given the polling opportunity, Johnson will cut early for a GE...and the Tories never stop campaigning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fair points, but I suspect that, given the polling opportunity, Johnson will cut early for a GE...and the Tories never stop campaigning.


When the Labour party is leaking money on legal costs like an incontinent alkie tankie, when the Labour party is in disarray with no notion of what it stands for, then there is little need to campaign. If I was to stick my neck out I'd say election in may next year with the covid inquiry due to start in june


----------



## BobDavis (Oct 17, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Firstly, they are not migrants they are refugees. Often from places we are either directly or indirectly responsible for fucking up. Secondly part of my job involves interviewing recent arrivals to determine their needs and when asked how they arrived in the UK the response is these days invariably by boat. I haven't been told someone has arrived by lorry for at least a year now, maybe more.
> 
> This article is fairly informative though it too refers to them as migrants:
> 
> ...


Well sorry for the incorrect terminology. Migrants or refugees whatever you like & yes I take the point whether we invaded their countries recently ie Iraq & Afghan or centuries ago it is reasonable to suppose they may well rock up here by whatever means & expect to be treated like human beings. Also reasonable to suppose that many might want to live here permanently & allowing them to work will help them do that yes ? The ones you see are the ones that get ‘caught’ I would think ? Those that successfully arrive in trucks undetected can disappear more easily into the black economy. It is also common enough to find rubber boats abandoned on Kent beaches with no sign of those that arrived in those boats & one would assume they have been collected in vans & taken away undetected ?

I was regularly passing through Calais in my truck in the 90s when the issue of those trying to reach the UK by getting into the back of UK bound trucks began to emerge so I did see this first hand then. More recently I have regularly gone to France Dover Calais in my car & apart from the fencing on the spur motorway to Calais port & the removal of the massive adjacent camp not much has changed.


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> All this will continue until the French presidential elections with Johnson’s & his gang perhaps dreaming of a Le Pen victory although I would have thought Marine as French president would be as about as useful to UK interests as Trump was in the White House ie more imagined than real.


Be aware that Le Pen may not be the only nasty piece of work to have the possibility of making the final two. Although he's not declared yet, Éric Zemmour is strongly rumoured to be taking a run at the Elysées, and polls very highly, albeit behind Macron, in current surveys. The two of them may split the vote in the initial rounds, but such is the way the French elections work it's unlikely to knock them both out.

Zemmour has more of a whiff of Johnson or Trump in the path he's taken than Le Pen.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2021)

Home Office criticised over handling of Sri Lankan scientist’s asylum claim
					

Commonwealth Rutherford fellow and his family face deportation from UK amid conflicting messages from department




					www.theguardian.com
				






> A Home Office case worker sent an email on 20 September this year, saying the family’s asylum claim was “under active consideration”, and another email on 11 October saying the asylum claim had been refused on 23 August – 28 days before the family were told their case was still under consideration.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Asylum accommodation deaths ‘twice as high’ as Home Office admitted
					

Government accused of downplaying toll after requests from charities reveal discrepancies




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Ninety-five people have died in asylum accommodation since April 2016, almost double the figure recently admitted by the government, raising suspicions the Home Office has deliberately downplayed the death toll.
> 
> And the data reveals that in the past two years there has been a particularly sharp increase in the number of deaths of those housed under asylum support provisions, such as in hotels.
> 
> Deaths leapt from four in 2019 to 36 in 2020 – a ninefold increase – with a further 33 people in the first eight months of 2021, bringing total deaths since the start of 2020 to 69 people, according to freedom of information (FoI) requests by the investigative journalism organisation, Liberty Investigates


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Home Office refuses to reveal details of Afghans’ resettlement
					

Complaints emerge of ‘chaotic’ system as local councils try to find suitable homes for refugees




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

Nothing to see here 
No surprises 









						UK stop-and-search data ‘withheld to hide rise in discrimination’
					

Figures delayed as police and borders bills pass through parliament




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2021)

> Priti Patel has been warned by government lawyers that she is likely to lose a legal challenge if she implements plans to turn around small boats in the Channel, leaked documents show.
> 
> Counsel has told the home secretary that the odds of successfully defending a challenge in the courts against the lawfulness of plans to send vessels carrying people back to France is “less than 30% ”.











						Government lawyers tell Priti Patel she is likely to lose fight over migrant boats
					

Exclusive: home secretary advised odds of defending legality of Channel crossings pushback ‘less than 30%’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Nov 16, 2021)

This looks to be somewhat grim, if true:









						New Government Counter-Extremism Chief's Ties to Pro-Trump Hate Groups – Byline Times
					

Nafeez Ahmed reports on the alarm bells raised by the appointment of Robin Simcox as the Lead Commissioner on Countering Extremism




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 16, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This looks to be somewhat grim, if true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This article is from April, following his appointment for an initial six months as Interim Commissioner in March. I see his term has been extended till March 2022.








						Commission for Countering Extremism
					

The Commission for Countering Extremism supports society to fight all forms of extremism. It advises the government on new policies to deal with extremism, including the need for any new powers. Commission for Countering Extremism works with the Home Office .




					www.gov.uk


----------



## teqniq (Nov 20, 2021)

It's very long and I haven't watched it all




Cut down version here:









						Priti Patel seeks to make Hamas an illegal terrorist organisation
					

Speaking in Washington DC on Friday, Home Secretary Priti Patel announces she is seeking to proscribe Hamas as a terrorist organisation. Ms Patel called this push "an important step for the Jewish community".




					uk.news.yahoo.com
				




What actually interests me here is that she delivered this speech at the Heritage Foundation a right wing think tank with dodgy connections:





__





						Heritage Foundation - SourceWatch
					






					www.sourcewatch.org


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Government lawyers tell Priti Patel she is likely to lose fight over migrant boats
> 
> 
> Exclusive: home secretary advised odds of defending legality of Channel crossings pushback ‘less than 30%’
> ...



All this will add to the government's determination to restrict judicial review of their decisions. They've pulled back from their initial plan that would have gutted the judicial review criteria but I'd bet they haven't given it up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

excuse the red top link 









						Priti Patel's officials 'brand her a moron' over 'erratic and outlandish ideas'
					

The Home Secretary has issued a joint statement with her most senior official after she was plunged into a vicious briefing war with her own staff




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

Thats funny cos I thought she was a moron just from her public appearances


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 24, 2021)

I suppose the lives of migrants and asylum seekers are of secondary concern to playing to the gallery. 'Tough' talk rather than acting with decency and responsibility.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 24, 2021)

Heartbreaking account from Lewis Goodall. More people dead from capsized small boats. Utter nightmare for these people. British and French governments seem incapable of treating them decently.


----------



## manji (Nov 24, 2021)

Don’t worry de Pfeffel has set up a meeting of Cobra to sort it all out.


----------



## oxygenthief (Nov 24, 2021)

manji said:


> Don’t worry de Pfeffel has set up a meeting of Cobra to sort it all out.


But will he 
actually attend?


Also "hello".


----------



## manji (Nov 24, 2021)

oxygenthief said:


> But will he
> actually attend?
> 
> 
> Also "hello".


"hello"


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2021)

This is heartbreaking. Those poor people. 

Living down here now, it's noticeable how much this splits people. Half of them are calling people scum for taking some refugees to a war memorial, others are organising groups to try to help them. 

If anything good comes from today then maybe some of the former will realise that these people are just people. This needs to be fixed. Now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I suppose the lives of migrants and asylum seekers are of secondary concern to playing to the gallery. 'Tough' talk rather than acting with decency and responsibility.


yeh i listened to yvette cooper on the toady programme this morning and she was going right into the inefficiencies rather than the inhumanity. maybe a great number of people in this country think refugees should be drowned or kept in concentration camps in france or whatnot, but i believe there's a very large number of people who don't see this competition of cuntiness as pleasant and would like to see these unfortunate wretches given decent treatment. there's a very easy way to undermine the people traffickers and that's to open up a legal, safe route to the uk. it's a way to show a clear difference between the uk and the eu. and it's the decent thing to do. which is why neither the abominable tory party or the lamentable labour party will do it.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

31 morts au large de Calais.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi Sparkybird 🙂


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2021)

Kerry Godliman was good on the subject of Patel on The Last Leg last night.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 27, 2021)

This isn't limited to Patel, but I do find it hilarious that the more the tories rant about stopping refugees, the more seem to be getting here.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 28, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> This isn't limited to Patel, but I do find it hilarious that the more the tories rant about stopping refugees, the more seem to be getting here.


Its the Law of inverse proportions in action


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> This isn't limited to Patel, but I do find it hilarious that the more the tories rant about stopping refugees, the more seem to be getting here.


The more you make it sound like some new draconian measures will be put in place imminently, the more people will rush to get in ahead of them.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 28, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> This isn't limited to Patel, but I do find it hilarious that the more the tories rant about stopping refugees, the more seem to be getting here.



If the piss the French off enough the french will start putting them on the Eurostar to Ashfield

Which is the sort of tragicomic problem - the way to resolve this is pay for them to be diverted on the way to the U.K. - but the gammon won’t have that either.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

alex_ said:


> If the piss the French off enough the french will start putting them on the Eurostar to Ashfield
> 
> Which is the sort of tragicomic problem - the way to resolve this is pay for them to be diverted on the way to the U.K. - but the gammon won’t have that either.


Why will they send them to Glasgow?


----------



## hippogriff (Nov 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Why will they send them to Glasgow?



The Auld Alliance, innit


----------



## teqniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Priti Patel’s own staff launch legal challenge against inhumane policy 



> *Priti Patel’s own staff have announced that they are launching a legal challenge against her inhumane policy of pushing back boats in the Channel.*
> 
> The union representing Border Force staff, PCS, and the charity Care4Calais, are demanding the Home Office publish details of the policy and the legal basis for it....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2021)

Fuck me sideways. I despair of this fucking country.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fuck me sideways. I despair of this fucking country.



5 twats and a banner. They can shout all they like, but the rest of humanity isn't quite _that _shit. Yet, anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They can shout all they like, but the rest of humanity isn't quite _that _shit


I need to keep re reading that. Feel like I'm in a quick sand of shit today and that has helped my mood


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> View attachment 298858


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 1, 2021)

There's enough to have a pop at about Patel without stooping to what she looks like, which is not on IMO


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Heartbreaking account from Lewis Goodall. More people dead from capsized small boats. Utter nightmare for these people. British and French governments seem incapable of treating them decently.




They've been doing this every few weeks in Calais for over a decade now.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 1, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> They've been doing this every few weeks in Calais for over a decade now.


And people wonder why they are trying so desperately to get out of France...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And people wonder why they are trying so desperately to get out of France...



I thought they were headed this way because of existing ties, language etc.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> I thought they were headed this way because of existing ties, language etc.


I'm sure that's true in many cases, too.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm sure that's true in many cases, too.



Well, if I was in Calais, didn't have existing ties to the UK or know the language etc. and the French were doing that sort of thing, I think I'd be finding Germany or Belgium or something more tempting than the dangerous freezing big moat.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2021)

8ball said:


> I thought they were headed this way because of existing ties, language etc.



'They' are not an amorphous blob. There are as many reasons for trying to get here as there are people trying to get here. But being treated worse than dogs everywhere else they go is certainly a common factor.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> 'They' are not an amorphous blob. There are as many reasons for trying to get here as there are people trying to get here. But being treated worse than dogs everywhere else they go is certainly a common factor.



I was going by the reasons posted a couple of pages back, but there was an opening there for a bit of virtue-signalling tbf, for which you are welcome.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 2, 2021)

"virtue signalling"


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> "virtue signalling"



Recursive too, nice one.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

is that like wearing a poppy?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> is that like wearing a poppy?



If they ask you where your poppy is, then yes.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2021)

Mask slipping again


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Mask slipping again



From the biggest cunt on the boards, I’ll accept the compliment.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> There's enough to have a pop at about Patel without stooping to what she looks like, which is not on IMO


It's obviously been photoshopped for that caption. Let's face it, at this moment in time and her cruel policies if she thought she could gnaw through a dinghy she would.


S☼I said:


> There's enough to have a pop at about Patel without stooping to what she looks like


My opinion? On the outside, a very attractive woman with a beautiful set of teeth.
On the inside, one of the most wretched ugly people on the planet.
If anyone wants me to delete it,  I will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> There's enough to have a pop at about Patel without stooping to what she looks like, which is not on IMO


If in the past people have descended so far as to say the head of another state has less than the usual complement of genitals then I think we can cope with this.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

Christ. Cos her lot are above the law.


----------



## keybored (Dec 19, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ. Cos her lot are above the law.



She must mean this video and that his flow is "sick".


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

keybored said:


> She must mean this video and that his flow is "sick".



That is deffo an arrestable rap.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

Another anti vaxxer with wise words 
😂


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 19, 2021)

A vile woman who’s only real job has been dealing drugs. 
I really want someone to point that out to her face on video.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 21, 2021)

She's going to love this. Sympathy. None









						Asylum seekers intercepted while crossing Channel have not broken law, court finds
					

Judges say Home Office and prosecutors misunderstood law and ‘legal heresy’ developed




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone heard owt about this? Google says no!


----------



## Raheem (Dec 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone heard owt about this? Google says no!



The story you get to if you follow this looks like it is from afp. But it doesn't say where the supposed charges have been brought, which seems a little odd.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> The story you get to if you follow this looks like it is from afp. But it doesn't say where the supposed charges have been brought, which seems a little odd.


Yeh, she doesn't normally post or retweet bollocks.? If true, surely the Buck stops with cruella?


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone heard owt about this? Google says no!



A French NGO has 'laid' charges according to reports.  I am dubious about the ability of an NGO to do so, but hey ho.   It was reported in the UK three hours after first being reported and France and well before this tweet in this article:








						British and French rescue services may be charged with manslaughter over channel migrant drownings
					

NGO Utopia 56 files legal complaint against British and French services for allegedly ignoring distress calls from 27 migrants who drowned




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				





(I saw a mate post it last night and smelt summat dubious so checked then)


----------



## Raheem (Dec 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> A French NGO has 'laid' charges according to reports.  I am dubious about the ability of an NGO to do so, but hey ho.   It was reported in the UK three hours after first being reported and France and well before this tweet in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As in the UK, it's possible to bring a private prosecution in France if you can pay for it. Or you can petition a judge to do investigate.  So, this is a private prosecution brought by a migrant solidarity organisation or more likely a petition to investigate. Nothing wrong with that, but arguably not an earthshaking news event unless it turns out that it might actually go somewhere.


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)

Priti Patel's fast-track visa scheme for scientists attracted zero applicants in first six months
					

The Home Office says that there have been thousands of applications for other immigration schemes, but none from people who have won prestigious awards.




					news.sky.com


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 5, 2022)

UK Border Force could strike over Channel refugee ‘pushback’ plan
					

Staff may take industrial action over Priti Patel’s ‘reprehensible’ plan to turn back refugees, says PCS union




					www.theguardian.com
				




Good.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2022)

Had a weird thought the other day about Priti Patel.  Is she actually a measure of the staggering success of multi-racial Britain?  I mean she is a proper, albeit slightly self-conscious, Tory so and so - seemingly cut from exactly the same cloth!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2022)

Diamond said:


> Had a weird thought the other day about Priti Patel.  Is she actually a measure of the staggering success of multi-racial Britain?  I mean she is a proper, albeit slightly self-conscious, Tory so and so - seemingly cut from exactly the same cloth!


If she's s sign of success I'd hate to see a sign of failure


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2022)

Johnson?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> There's enough to have a pop at about Patel without stooping to what she looks like, which is not on IMO


Normally I would agree but I think the photo above is about her looking evil in that particular photo, not saying that she looks permanently evil. I mean she is permanently evil but normally looks like a perfectly reasonable human being.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 11, 2022)

14 July 2021:  Home Secretary *Priti Patel*: "From today, _anyone_ possessing one of these deadly weapons unlawfully will face the full force of the law."

Six months later ...

11 January 2022:  LBC buys *deadly 21-inch blade* to expose loophole in _'pointless' zombie knife law_





*"Police officers have revealed that laws introduced last year to tackle lethal blades are “pointless” and frustration is growing that officers are unable to take these dangerous weapons off the streets."*


----------



## bemused (Jan 11, 2022)

My favourite thing about Patel is for years she built her brand as the straight-talking, no-nonsense, send them back, lock them up a Tory wet dream. When mere months into becoming Home Secretary she's now constantly one of the least liked MPs on the Conservative Home poll and any article in the Daily Mail about her comments section is litter with her former fanboys calling her a weak loser.

Nonsense vs. reality.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 11, 2022)

My Mum had a huge carving knife that was like a small machete, and it could have made for a pretty fearsome slashing weapon, especially given the slight curve in its blade. Doing a quick Google search, I can find a very similar knife available to legally purchase. Not a bad price at £40 either. Who needs punch daggers or short swords when you can get a 35cm blade fairly cheaply from a butcher's supply shop?

So what are these "new laws" actually supposed to do then? Apart from being another legal cudgel to use against disadvantaged communities? I'm pretty sure it's been illegal to run around all tooled up for a lot longer than since last year.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)

Exclusive: Home Office staff ‘mingled and drank prosecco’ during lockdown
					

Staff in Priti Patel's department had drinks and snacks to celebrate a Home Office policy leading the six o'clock news in March 2021



					www.bigissue.com


----------



## izz (Feb 28, 2022)

John Crace was delightfully direct today 😀
Can't paste a link I'm afraid as I've forgotten how to do it on my phone. 😀


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 28, 2022)

izz said:


> John Crace was delightfully direct today 😀
> Can't paste a link I'm afraid as I've forgotten how to do it on my phone. 😀











						Vacant and vicious: Priti Patel’s tone-deaf problem with Ukraine refugees
					

Home secretary gives Commons a conflicting account of UK’s handling of refugee crisis




					www.theguardian.com
				




It is quite a good dig. I'm surprised to learn in there that the Speaker has allowed an urgent question tomorrow so that Pretty Vacant can show herself up as a nasty peice of work again.


----------



## Mezzer (Mar 1, 2022)

Anger as Priti Patel says Labour MPs cannot be trusted with Ukraine security advice
					

Home secretary was defending claim that ‘security advice’ rules out more generous offer to refugees




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 1, 2022)

Just when you hoped she'd dropped off the face of the earth, up she pops to try and out cunt herself  because Liz had been hogging the limelight far too much. Dear God both of these two just need to shut up and  bugger off.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Mezzer (Mar 11, 2022)

Is Priti Patel vicious or stupid? It’s a fine line for Ukrainian refugees | John Crace
					

The home secretary’s mix of incompetence and cruelty has come to the fore in this war




					www.theguardian.com
				




Rhetorical question.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Is Priti Patel vicious or stupid? It’s a fine line for Ukrainian refugees | John Crace
> 
> 
> The home secretary’s mix of incompetence and cruelty has come to the fore in this war
> ...


Why the binary?


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2022)

Splendid question Pickers old bean, but is it possible she's merely puddle-headed ? "Do not ascribe to malice that which can be explained by incompetence" as somebody said once.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

izz said:


> Splendid question Pickers old bean, but is it possible she's merely puddle-headed ? "Do not ascribe to malice that which can be explained by incompetence" as somebody said once.


I am not Pickers, auld bean

I'm not ascribing it to malice. It's in the grauniad, it's obvs incompetence


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

It is one of their better headlines though.


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 11, 2022)

izz said:


> Splendid question Pickers old bean, but is it possible she's merely puddle-headed ? "Do not ascribe to malice that which can be explained by incompetence" as somebody said once.


Problem is women are probably more likely to be labelled incompetent over malicious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

welovebadgers said:


> Problem is women are probably more likely to be labelled incompetent over malicious.


Thatcher was competent but malicious


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Thatcher was competent but malicious


Clearly the exception.


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Why the binary?


It’s not necessarily an exclusive or.  

If I were asked ‘Beer or whisky?’ I would definitely have two drinks in front of me upon replying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

belboid said:


> It’s not necessarily an exclusive or.
> 
> If I were asked ‘Beer or whisky?’ I would definitely have two drinks in front of me upon replying.


Yeh two beers


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2022)

Crossposted with the Ukraine forum for wider exposure. Patel reaches a new all-time low:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Crossposted with the Ukraine forum for wider exposure. Patel reaches a new all-time low:



She's the fucking biological weapon.

And why does she think only women might carry them?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> She's the fucking biological weapon.
> 
> And why does she think only women might carry them?


She doesn't. This is purely play acting. She is happy to do this in such a serious context because she doesn't actually care about the context at all. Her real concerns are firmly elsewhere and much much closer to home.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> She doesn't. This is purely play acting. She is happy to do this in such a serious context because she doesn't actually care about the context at all. Her real concerns are firmly elsewhere and much much closer to home.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Yes indeed. I should have added that this was her keynote speech at the vermin's yearly conference, playing to the gallery.


----------



## izz (Mar 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Crossposted with the Ukraine forum for wider exposure. Patel reaches a new all-time low:



I don't know whether to be horrified at her incompetence or grateful she's not my dentist.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 19, 2022)

He doesn't need to send more Biological weapons, Brexit has been delivered.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2022)

Immigration bill vote tonight, unsurprisingly all the good stuff like sending immigrants abroad approved with flying colours.

Back to the Lords for another review then it'll be law I think.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 2, 2022)

I thought it was to the Tory party. How the fuck do you get away with a donation like that ? 
Tell me like I'm 5, I really don't get it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought it was to the Tory party. How the fuck do you get away with a donation like that ?
> Tell me like I'm 5, I really don't get it.



I don't get it either. If we were sitting in judgement on some foreign power, this would be considered an absolutely blatant example of naked corruption.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)

I know we're not supposed to just post up tweets and all that...but this passed the beer spluttered over the keyboard test!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2022)

Now animated, bat cave stylee...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Now animated, bat cave stylee...



I think she should emerge more slowly and sinisterly.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Now animated, bat cave stylee...



I'm thinking about when I was 17 years old and tripping off my nut. I think this would've ended me


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2022)

Crossposted for wider coverage:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think she should emerge more slowly and sinisterly.


It's as it is to minimise triggering people


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Crossposted for wider coverage:



No fucking shame at all with the (lack of) answer to that question , didn't even break step.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No fucking shame at all with the (lack of) answer to that question , didn't even break step.


They don't give a flying fuck. Not about Ukrainians, not about their own citizens, not about anything except themselves.

AND WE VOTED THE CUNTS IN!


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 8, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They don't give a flying fuck. Not about Ukrainians, not about their own citizens, not about anything except themselves.
> 
> AND *WE* VOTED THE CUNTS IN!


Some other people in a flawed imitation of democracy voted them in.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They don't give a flying fuck. Not about Ukrainians, not about their own citizens, not about anything except themselves.
> 
> AND WE VOTED THE CUNTS IN!




the population of the country voted them in

not our vote i suspect

well maybe Sass


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2022)

On HIGNFY last week they showed a graph of ministers' popularity with Tory members, and Patel was the only one with a negative rating, and quite a sizeable one at that. There has been ample opportunity to sack her, and if even Tories don't like her you have to wonder why she's still there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> On HIGNFY last week they showed a graph of ministers' popularity with Tory members, and Patel was the only one with a negative rating, and quite a sizeable one at that. There has been ample opportunity to sack her, and if even Tories don't like her you have to wonder why she's still there.


I've always thought it was to deflect shit from Johnson


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 15, 2022)

Boris likes to be liked so he uses Patel to break his most right wing bullshite so he can claim it was not him

Patels presona is a thatcherite pantomime villain  so he uses her as one


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I've always thought it was to deflect shit from Johnson


Yep, she's one of those that make him look smart by comparison.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2022)

I wouldn't go that far  

Less evil perhaps


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 15, 2022)

who Patel

more Dim not less evil





Spoiler: patel should be shoot into the sun for the health of the nation


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2022)

can't fucking watch her


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 15, 2022)

no. It makes my face squirm.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2022)

should be behind a spoiler really


----------



## teqniq (Apr 15, 2022)

Please watch and share:


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 15, 2022)

no magic money  tree but the united kindgom turns into government based human trafficers

all to keep Boris johnsons drinking during lockdown out of the news feed 


if i was english, i'd be even more enraged


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 16, 2022)

Setting up a concentration camp miles away that we will have no control over. Having no idea how much it is going to cost. How is this going to address people smugglers? its not going to work and again shows the lack of ability the government have.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 16, 2022)

Couple of years from now there will be a study condemning this because it will have cost millions of pounds and only a dozen people have actually gone there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Couple of years from now there will be a study condemning this because it will have cost millions of pounds and only a dozen people have actually gone there.


It'll emerge kagame donated money to the Tory party


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> no magic money  tree but the united kindgom turns into government based human trafficers
> 
> all to keep Boris johnsons drinking during lockdown out of the news feed
> 
> ...


If you were English Johnson would have overloaded your rage


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll emerge kagame donated money to the Tory party


He was visting frequently in the early 2000s.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If you were English Johnson would have overloaded your rage


Imagine how it looks from a distance.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 16, 2022)

Are they going to transport Rwandan asylum seekers back to Rwanda? 

I have read but not had it confirmed that over the last couple of years all Rwandan asylum seekers have had asylum granted. If this is true then it is surely not a place to transport anyone.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 16, 2022)

Can asylum seekers turn up in Rwanda and fill in their paperwork then fly direct to uk when approved?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)

> A source told ITV News: "The asylum system is costing the taxpayer over £1.5 billion per year – the highest amount in over two decades, and we are spending £4.7 million on hotels per day between those who have arrived illegally and through resettlement programmes.
> 
> “Home office officials are clear that deterring illegal entry would create significant savings. However, such a deterrent effect cannot be quantified with certainty.
> 
> "They argued it would be wrong to "let a lack of precise modelling delay a policy aimed at reducing illegal migration, saving lives, and breaking the business model of the smuggling gangs”.











						Patel says Rwanda plan a blueprint to follow despite Home Office row | ITV News
					

ITV News exclusively revealed that Ms Patel had to sign off on the proposal, as a top official believes there's not enough proof the plan will be effective. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				




They literally talk about 'deterrence' in one sentence and saving lives in the next. So if they mean 'deterring' organised, exploitative people smugglers, I can't see any logic to this plan. It's just deterrence and populist posturing. Ok, no surprise there, but then Patel tries to sell it as a humane move first and foremost. Complete load of horseshit from the usual suspects. Cynical and insulting nonsense.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2022)

Patels get in her vinegars imaging sending people packing to Rwanda in the below









thats her kind of deterent


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 16, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Can asylum seekers turn up in Rwanda and fill in their paperwork then fly direct to uk when approved?


I think the idea is that they stay in Rwandan concentration camp reception centre until they are 'processed'. If their application is successful they are granted a 5 year visa to stay in Rwanda, and work. If not they get deported back to where they came from. 

This applies only to 'illegal migrants'. Bear in mind that anyone arriving in the UK without having previously applied for asylum will be treated as an illegal migrant. 

So it's utterly inhumane illegal bollocks. And it can't possibly work. It's a Hail Mary pass to secure votes in the May locals, IMO. And deserves to sink the Tories forever.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 319127


Thats the crux of it for me. If I was as self centered and uncaring as Patel Id deport her and her family and give their space to somebody more kind and charitable


----------



## iveivan (Apr 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Thats the crux of it for me. If I was as self centered and uncaring as Patel Id deport her and her family and give their space to somebody more kind and charitable


Do we have any reason to suspect her family deserve that (or deserve her) Or are they mortified?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

iveivan said:


> Do we have any reason to suspect her family deserve that (or deserve her) Or are they mortified?


Let's put it this way, they deserve her more than we deserve her


----------



## Petcha (Apr 18, 2022)

The Archbishop believes that those of us who don't perform well in life and get refused a visa to heaven are heading to hell so it's a bit rich of him to condemn this bonkers plan

But Priti. How much worse can she get? What next..


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2022)

And Jesus said: “A man was going down from his home, when he was attacked by robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, leaving him half dead. Johnson and Patel happened to be going down the same road, and when they saw the man, they told him to fuck off to Rwanda"


----------



## iveivan (Apr 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The Archbishop believes that those of us who don't perform well in life and get refused a visa to heaven are heading to hell so it's a bit rich of him to condemn this bonkers plan


Of course, the Archbishop would then believe that the Home Secretary and Prime Minister will go to hell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll emerge kagame donated money to the Tory party


i might have had this the wrong way round, that it has been the tory party donating to kagame: Forget Plebgate. It's for handing £16m of our money to an African despot that 'Thrasher' Mitchell should finally resign


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

iveivan said:


> Of course, the Archbishop would then believe that the Home Secretary and Prime Minister will go to hell.


he'll be able to spend eternity in their company then


----------



## iveivan (Apr 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll be able to spend eternity in their company then


Has he done anything to be condemned for other than being a religious minister?


----------



## Raheem (Apr 18, 2022)

Arsenal's sponsorship arrangements a bit inopportune.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

iveivan said:


> Has he done anything to be condemned for other than being a religious minister?


sure that's enough to damn even the most pure hearted among us


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Arsenal's sponsorship arrangements a bit inopportune.


it's VISIT rwanda, not TRY TO SCRAPE A LIVING AFTER BEING DEPORTED TO RWANDA


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i might have had this the wrong way round, that it has been the tory party donating to kagame: Forget Plebgate. It's for handing £16m of our money to an African despot that 'Thrasher' Mitchell should finally resign


further to this 2012 story, here's a 2017 piece US and UK fund Kagame’s killing fields: An interview with David Himbara  | Pambazuka News


----------



## Petcha (Apr 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Arsenal's sponsorship arrangements a bit inopportune.



That sponsorship has always been very dicey. And I know a few Arsenal supporters who quit as a result of this. The country's population is largely impoverished and the government given to the odd human rights violation, well many human rights violations. but hey who cares. 

Let's just take their money in exchange for putting their logo all over their stadium and players. 









						Rwanda: human rights fears in nation whose leader faces murder claims
					

Paul Kagame, president of nation where UK plans to send asylum seekers, accused of seeking to assassinate opponents




					www.theguardian.com
				




starting to lose all faith in humanity.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2022)

iveivan said:


> Has he done anything to be condemned for other than being a religious minister?


His association with John Smyth doesn't look wonderful.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> That sponsorship has always been very dicey. And I know a few Arsenal supporters who quit as a result of this. The country's population is largely impoverished and the government given to the odd human rights violation, well many human rights violations. but hey who cares.
> 
> Let's just take their money in exchange for putting their logo all over their stadium and players.
> 
> ...


Not sure how much worse it is than "Fly Emirates", tbh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 18, 2022)

iveivan said:


> Has he done anything to be condemned for other than being a religious minister?




Being an old Etonian is more than enough.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Being an old Etonian is more than enough.


In some ways you have to blame the parents/guardians, rather than the students for that.

It'd be an interesting experiment to put one identical twin in Eton, and the other through state education, and look at who was the bigger cunt forty years later.

Back on topic, the nicest thing I can say about Priti Patel is that she didn't go to Eton.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 18, 2022)

I am hesitant to say this but from stuff I hear like 3rd hand , it’s seen as a great idea by many. Ticking the boxes


----------



## NoXion (Apr 18, 2022)

Why the fuck Rwanda? Is it because it's a desperately poor country, and can thus be persuaded to take people by dangling a bit of money?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Why the fuck Rwanda? Is it because it's a desperately poor country, and can thus be persuaded to take people by dangling a bit of money?


i think it's cos this tory government have history with the government there, having shovelled money in kagame's direction over the past decade


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

I'll put this here as well.  Some contextualising of the Rwanda policy.  Boiling a frog – the Tory march to authoritarianism - Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## comrade spurski (Apr 18, 2022)

Think the saddest part of this is that a lot of people appear not to give a shit.


----------



## iveivan (Apr 18, 2022)

comrade spurski said:


> Think the saddest part of this is that a lot of people appear not to give a shit.


As long as they are not personally affected. It’s so sad what we’ve become.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Why the fuck Rwanda? Is it because it's a desperately poor country, and can thus be persuaded to take people by dangling a bit of money?


Yes


----------



## MrSki (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2022)

Do we know who might be mobilising against this? I've just seen a couple of local protests so far.  Linton On Ouse - where they are planning to imprison people pre deportation - might be worth a visit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Can asylum seekers turn up in Rwanda and fill in their paperwork then fly direct to uk when approved?



Nobody will be approved. By 'processing' they mean 'warehousing'.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2022)

Apart from being racist and colonialist, deeply so, the whole scheme looks to have the same level of effectiveness as their Covid policy.  I've been too splenetic to look at details, but it seems to me it will either amount to some kind of semi-permanent imprisonment in Rwanda or, as happened with the Israeli scheme, 80-90% of those deported ultimately moving on/escaping from Rwanda.  An expensive and deeply horrible racist way of churning asylum seekers round the globe. And in that churn, they will still head for affluent western nations.  A racist game of snakes and ladders.

The other thing is that 2/3 years on, the policy will be quietly shelved and the public accounts committee will be asking questions.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 18, 2022)

its never going to work in my brief stint as a prison officer we failed to send a prisoner home who wanted to be deported!
let alone deport large numbers


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Why the fuck Rwanda? Is it because it's a desperately poor country, and can thus be persuaded to take people by dangling a bit of money?


Maybe this 😕


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 18, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Maybe this 😕
> 
> View attachment 319211


Presumably just one of many subsidiaries around the world? (Head Office is in Bangalore AFAIK) Not necessarily as sinister as it looks, unless you have more info...

ETA but you can bet someone will be making some money out of this somewhere.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2022)

My local Green Councillor popped it up on Facebook so I woukd have assumed that he would have fact checked it before he posted. 

I know that Infosys is older than that registered date, but maybe they renamed or reregistered it. I don't know how these things work


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 18, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> My local Green Councillor popped it up on Facebook so I woukd have assumed that he would have fact checked it before he posted.
> 
> I know that Infosys is older than that registered date, but maybe they renamed or reregistered it. I don't know how these things work


It's normal for international companies to have local subsidiaries in any country where they trade. It would be interesting to know whether Infosys will be involved in any 'processing' of deportees, however.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 18, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> It's normal for international companies to have local subsidiaries in any country where they trade. It would be interesting to know whether Infosys will be involved in any 'processing' of deportees, however.


I suspect you can find an Infosys company in nearly every country in the world


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 19, 2022)

If the Rwanda scheme is not compliant with UN Convention on Refugees (1951) then what? It seems Australia has faced no consequence.

My gut feeling is that bad press, opposition from the general public and cost could bury this, but maybe that is wishful thinking.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

She can't stop fucking smirking can she.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 19, 2022)

.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2022)

Pretty fairly demolished here I reckon:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




And May as home secretary was obsessed with deportation flights. To the point of chartering multiple aircraft at obscene cost just to get rid of one man.

If this is too much for her to stomach, that's saying something.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)

Impossible to know how low they will sink any more with this nightmare as Home Secretary, a brazen liar as PM and a spiv as Chancellor.


----------



## iveivan (Apr 20, 2022)

I didn’t realise that than plan was not just to send these refugees to Rwanda for processing. It’s actually to just send them to Rwanda and leave them there.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 20, 2022)

iveivan said:


> I didn’t realise that than plan was not just to send these refugees to Rwanda for processing. It’s actually to just send them to Rwanda and leave them there.


Yeah thats it.  All the things they have said about what it is turn out to be what it isnt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2022)

iveivan said:


> I didn’t realise that than plan was not just to send these refugees to Rwanda for processing. It’s actually to just send them to Rwanda and leave them there.


Didn't you read the articles which made this clear some days back?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it's VISIT rwanda, not TRY TO SCRAPE A LIVING AFTER BEING DEPORTED TO RWANDA


iveivan eg this from Monday


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2022)

More lies from Patel:


----------



## Humberto (Apr 20, 2022)

Israel has though according to this:



> Rwanda’s previous involvement in receiving African deportees from Israel raises serious concerns over whether – even with the UK’s reported £20m funding – it has the resources or even willingness to host deportations.
> 
> Of about 4,000 people estimated to have been deported by Israel to Rwanda and Uganda under a “voluntary departure” scheme between 2014 and 2017, almost all are thought to have left the country almost immediately, with many attempting to return to Europe via people-smuggling routes.





> A report by the International Refugee Rights Initiative interviewed a number of individuals who said they had been deported from Israel to Rwanda.
> 
> Testimonies collected by IRRI suggested “that the majority, if not all, are being smuggled out of the country by land to Kampala [in Uganda] within days of arriving in Kigali.











						Rwanda: human rights fears in nation whose leader faces murder claims
					

Paul Kagame, president of nation where UK plans to send asylum seekers, accused of seeking to assassinate opponents




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## iveivan (Apr 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Didn't you read the articles which made this clear some days back?


I watched the news where they didn’t report it properly


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Israel has though according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And who can complain if their nation follows that beacon of humanity and compassion that is the Israeli state?


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Israel has though according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Patel needs to head over there. Remember how well previous trips to Israel have gone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

iveivan said:


> I watched the news where they didn’t report it properly


That's a no then


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 21, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She can't stop fucking smirking can she.


🤮 Generally speaking, I disapprove of violence, but when I see her or Johnson smirk, I feel enraged, want to smack someone in the face. 🤬


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 21, 2022)

What anyone?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 21, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> 🤮 Generally speaking, I disapprove of violence, but when I see her or Johnson smirk, I feel enraged, want to smack someone in the face. 🤬



I don't think anyone is more smackable in the face than Reece-Mogg TBF (though purely in a fantasy kind of way).


----------



## iveivan (Apr 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a no then


But I have manners


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

iveivan said:


> But I have manners


Don't flatter yourself


----------



## iveivan (Apr 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't flatter yourself


On ignore


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2022)

iveivan said:


> On ignore


all of us have _manners_ but not all of us have to flaunt them: inverterbrate.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 23, 2022)

Bloody hell. 









						Rwanda genocide survivors moved out of hostel so Priti Patel could inspect it
					

Residents sent on awayday during the home secretary’s visit, and some fear losing their home to asylum seekers from the UK




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2022)

Imagine opening your front door to this pair!


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 24, 2022)

Smirker and Shirker


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Imagine opening your front door to this pair!
> 
> View attachment 319783


A more emetic duo cannot be imagined


----------



## Cerv (Apr 25, 2022)

Priti Patel’s refugee pushback policy withdrawn days before legal review
					

Government lawyers confirm Home Office plan to force small boats back to France has been abandoned




					www.theguardian.com
				




abandons another policy knowing that the courts would rule against them. 
still, it grabbed the headlines in the first place. and that's all she cares about. not actually accomplishing anything.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Priti Patel’s refugee pushback policy withdrawn days before legal review
> 
> 
> Government lawyers confirm Home Office plan to force small boats back to France has been abandoned
> ...


It boils my piss, the way the Government let this go all the way down to the wire *every fucking time*, and then backs out when the scrutiny is just about inevitable.

It reminds me very much of something a copper once told me about how child sex abusers often maintain a "not guilty" stance right up until witnesses actually appear in court on the date of the trial before changing their plea to "guilty", on the basis that witnesses/complainants often lose their nerve and don't turn up, allowing the perpetrator to be acquitted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It boils my piss, the way the Government let this go all the way down to the wire *every fucking time*, and then backs out when the scrutiny is just about inevitable.
> 
> It reminds me very much of something a copper once told me about how child sex abusers often maintain a "not guilty" stance right up until witnesses actually appear in court on the date of the trial before changing their plea to "guilty", on the basis that witnesses/complainants often lose their nerve and don't turn up, allowing the perpetrator to be acquitted.


yeh and on the other hand they say oh we're so welcoming to ukrainian refugees but then they make it as hard as possible for them to get in. they're vile scum.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh and on the other hand they say oh we're so welcoming to ukrainian refugees but then they make it as hard as possible for them to get in. they're vile scum.


Yeah, there have been a lot of stories lately which amply demonstrate the scummy way in which they're playing the "computer says no" game to completely hamstring perfectly legitimate refugees. It's appalling, and not a little embarrassing - "yes, I'm a citizen of a country which doesn't even have the balls to admit it won't take Ukrainian refugees when everyone else is falling over themselves to take them in"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, there have been a lot of stories lately which amply demonstrate the scummy way in which they're playing the "computer says no" game to completely hamstring perfectly legitimate refugees. It's appalling, and not a little embarrassing - "yes, I'm a citizen of a country which doesn't even have the balls to admit it won't take Ukrainian refugees when everyone else is falling over themselves to take them in"


we have a government composed of little putins. only without the russian president's wit and easy charm.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



SO fucking transparent!


----------



## Cerv (Apr 25, 2022)

those bloody communists in the financial times


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 26, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Smirker and Shirker


Simple Minds.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 26, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Simple Minds.


The dimmer twins?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

Tweedle dumb and tweedle dumber?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 7, 2022)

I've just reported Patel's latest Rwanda Facebook ad as a scam.  If it pops up in your feed, please do the same.


----------



## RedRedRose (May 8, 2022)

More of this, I say!


----------



## Storm Fox (May 9, 2022)

This makes me angry and this government gets worse and worse. All to try and save Johnson's job.


> The first group of people will be informed this week of the government’s intention to send them to Rwanda under its controversial relocation scheme, the Home Office has said.











						First refugees to be told this week of their relocation to Rwanda
					

Arrivals who crossed Channel will be notified of Home Office plan to send them to nation to make asylum claims




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> This makes me angry and this government gets worse and worse. All to try and save Johnson's job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to diminish the inevitable suffering of those on whom this appalling policy is inflicted, but they will end up demonstrating the moral paucity of this horrible approach.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Not to diminish the inevitable suffering of those on whom this appalling policy is inflicted, but they will end up demonstrating the moral paucity of this horrible approach.



I don't think it's intended to be a moral policy. It's designed to appeal to the sort of ghouls for whom hatred of others takes precedence over any kind of morality.

Patel is in the HS post _because_ she's evil. She's not suffering from some kind of malfunction here.


----------



## bluescreen (May 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't think it's intended to be a moral policy. It's designed to appeal to the sort of ghouls for whom hatred of others takes precedence over any kind of morality.
> 
> Patel is in the HS post _because_ she's evil. She's not suffering from some kind of malfunction here.


This. Totally unprincipled power-grabbing power hogs.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 10, 2022)

This is immoral, deliberately so. The fact that they use the oxymoronic phrase 'illegal asylum seekers' gives the game away.

I plumb new depths of hatred every day. Fucking cunts they are, and proud of it.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 12, 2022)

The new Public Order Bill has been published :




			https://bills.parliament.uk/bills/3153


----------



## Dystopiary (May 12, 2022)

She is stupid, but this thread should be renamed "the ongoing wickedness of Priti Patel."


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> She is stupid, but this thread should be renamed "the ongoing wickedness of Priti Patel."


wicked is such an equivocal word


----------



## Dystopiary (May 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> wicked is such an equivocal word


In the case of the odious home secretary, surely the meaning would be clear.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> In the case of the odious home secretary, surely the meaning would be clear.


she is nefandous, abominable, amoral, vicious, villainous, evil, depraved, iniquitous, worthless and unprincipled. i do not believe the depths of her awfulness allow sufficient characterisation by any single word.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 12, 2022)

The ongoing very, very, very stupid and selfish and smirking cruelty of Priti Patel.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2022)

Cunt


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2022)

I'd like to lay the blame for this squarely at her feet but it's not really just her is it? It's the whole current ideology and culture of the #ToryScum


----------



## Dystopiary (May 23, 2022)

Survivors of the Rwandan genocide were moved for the day from a hostel they're staying in so that Patel could inspect it. 



> They returned to Hope House after the British officials had gone.
> 
> “This is why we think everything is not done in good faith,” one resident told the _Observer_.



The residents are also concerned about what will happen to them.



> [They] . . .  have been told they will be rehoused to make room for the asylum seekers sent from Britain. They expressed concerns about their future. “Often, residents who leave the hotel come back after failing to get jobs. It is hard outside here when you don’t have a job,” one told the _Observer_ last week. A second worried that pledges to find them alternative homes would not be fulfilled. “The government is saying it will rent us somewhere else but we don’t believe it,” he said. “They are telling us to go but they haven’t given us money. Remember, some of these survivors lost entire family. Where do they want us to go?”
> 
> The residents asked not to be named for fear of reprisals.



Rwanda genocide survivors moved out of hostel so Priti Patel could inspect it


----------



## William of Walworth (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> she is nefandous, abominable, amoral, vicious, villainous, evil, depraved, iniquitous, worthless and unprincipled. i do not believe the depths of her awfulness allow sufficient characterisation by any single word.


You left out '*Thick as Pigshit!*' all the same ....


----------



## quiet guy (May 25, 2022)

To be fair that epithet could be applied to all of the Tory front bench and many back benchers.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 2, 2022)

More on the effects on asylum seekers, knowing they may be sent to Rwanda:









						‘Despair’ over Rwanda deportation leading to suicide attempts, say UK charities
					

First group of asylum seekers will be relocated on 14 June, Priti Patel says




					www.theguardian.com
				




This charity are bringing legal action against the government:









						Freedom from Torture
					

Torture tries to destroy lives. We won't let it. We stand with survivors, providing therapy and support, and fighting for change together. Are you with us?




					www.freedomfromtorture.org
				




Crowdfunder here:









						Fight the government's plan to send refugees to Rwanda
					

Freedom from Torture is a UK registered charity who supports torture survivors to recover and rebuild their lives in the UK, and campaigns alongside them for change.




					www.crowdjustice.com


----------



## existentialist (Jun 2, 2022)

She weighs in again, playing that dead Jubilee cat thing for all it's worth...









						Don’t overshadow jubilee by plotting against PM, Patel tells MPs
					

Home secretary urges everyone to ‘rally behind’ celebrations, as letters of no confidence believed to near trigger point




					www.theguardian.com
				




I wonder if these oh-so-patriotic bastards have ever stopped to think that their relentless attempts to use stuff like the Jubilee as just-another-dead-cat actually undermine the very thing they are trying to use to deflect attention. Actually, stupid question - they don't give a shit. Anything is grist to the mill when it comes to insulating Johnson from the consequences of his own actions.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2022)

That bit when they threw the poor people and the refugees into the lion cage...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That bit when they threw the poor people and the refugees into the lion cage...
> 
> View attachment 325614


----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2022)

Genuinely wish she didn't exist. From playing with the vulnerable, desperate and washed up, to adding to the general misery of the country with her demented, shallow posturing.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 5, 2022)

From the immigration act:

2)Without prejudice to subsection (1) above a person knowingly harbouring anyone whom he knows or has reasonable cause for believing to be either an illegal entrant or a person who has committed an offence under section 24(1)(b) or (c) above, shall be guilty of an offence, punishable on summary conviction with a fine of not more than £400 or with imprisonment for not more than six months, or with both.

And then we see this outrage…some old biddy “harbouring” am undocumented, unaccompanied child migrate for tea..



I trust Ms Patel will Ship ‘em both off to Kigali, I say.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2022)

According to Tim Shipman:



> If there is a contest Liz Truss, the foreign secretary, will present herself as a proto-Thatcherite tax cutter. Her allies hope that Priti Patel, the home secretary, also runs, as one senior Tory put it, “so she is not the lunatic".


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 7, 2022)

Priti Patel accused of trying to deport former Iranian police officer to Rwanda
					

Man reportedly fled to the UK after being sentenced to five years’ jail for refusing to fire at Iranian protesters




					www.theguardian.com
				




She is distilled evil. Doesn't give a fuck, let alone have any real empathy or any form of geopolitical awareness.

We need a trial. One day. Please one day.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Priti Patel accused of trying to deport former Iranian police officer to Rwanda
> 
> 
> Man reportedly fled to the UK after being sentenced to five years’ jail for refusing to fire at Iranian protesters
> ...





> Patel announced last week that the first deportation flight to Rwanda would leave on 14 June. Lawyers believe the flight may be delayed because of legal challenges.


I really hope it doesn't go through.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

This is what Amnesty International say about human rights in Rwanda (as of 2021). It's definitely not somewhere this gov should be sending asylum seekers.

Rwanda Archives 

And this is Amnesty UK's statement on Patel's plan: 

UK: Government plan to send people seeking asylum to Rwanda is 'shockingly ill-conceived'


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> This is what Amnesty International say about human rights in Rwanda (as of 2021). It's definitely not somewhere this gov should be sending asylum seekers.
> 
> Rwanda Archives
> 
> ...


Bad as all this is, what I think is worse is that we are heading into a spiral of feeding the fantasies of racist, genocidal idiots, who, emboldened, will want more and more. It's starting to feel like 1930s Germany must have been. Perhaps, once they've got the annoying leftie lawyers out of the way, and brought those recalcitrant sailors into line, they'll not just push back refugee boats, but machine gun them. Sending people to a hole like Rwanda doesn't feel much far short of that


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Bad as all this is, what I think is worse is that we are heading into a spiral of feeding the fantasies of racist, genocidal idiots, who, emboldened, will want more and more. It's starting to feel like 1930s Germany must have been. Perhaps, once they've got the annoying leftie lawyers out of the way, and brought those recalcitrant sailors into line, they'll not just push back refugee boats, but machine gun them. Sending people to a hole like Rwanda doesn't feel much far short of that


Yeah, it's scary it's got this far, and what other laws have been pushed through without a huge backlash. However, I'm not sure Rwanda is a hole, but that there are a lot of traumatised people there, and that human rights are a major issue. But yeah, however things turn out, the way things seem to be going backwards/rightwards is very worrying. imo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Yeah, it's scary it's got this far, and what other laws have been pushed through without a huge backlash. However, I'm not sure Rwanda is a hole, but that there are a lot of traumatised people there, and that human rights are a major issue. But yeah, however things turn out, the way things seem to be going backwards/rightwards is very worrying. imo.


The word you're looking for is shitwards


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The word you're looking for is shitwards


Going back, moving towards the far right, heading further into the shit. Yes.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2022)

She in particular is happy to treat people like filth. She was brought up for bullying people in her department wasn't she? So Home Secretary material no doubt.


----------



## Mezzer (Jun 8, 2022)

Priti Patel has not met me once in 14 months, says ‘frustrated’ borders chief
					

Immigration inspector says meetings cancelled on ‘five or six occasions’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2022)

And thats another clue as to why her policies are so ill conceived to the point of being completely out of touch with the realities of the situation, shes a fuckin dumarse


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 10, 2022)

I despair at the lack of humanity.

If this goes ahead (the deportations to Rwanda) then it isn't done in my name or with any consent of mine. I consider it an Illegal breach of human rights. A dereliction of the duty that we allow our government.

This is a crime.

This is breaking morals that most decent folk have.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2022)

UN refugee agency told Home Office twice the Rwanda policy was unlawful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> UN refugee agency told Home Office twice the Rwanda policy was unlawful.


yeh well a court has effectively said it isn't UK deportation flight to Rwanda can go ahead, high court judge rules


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 10, 2022)

Mildly surprised tbh when it comes to getting her legal i's dotted and t's crossed, Priti is the Queen of corner cutting. I was certainly expecting at least the first two or three to not happen because Priti couldn't be arsed to get the legislation implemented properly.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I despair at the lack of humanity.
> 
> If this goes ahead (the deportations to Rwanda) then it isn't done in my name or with any consent of mine. I consider it an Illegal breach of human rights. A dereliction of the duty that we allow our government.
> 
> ...



Can we just wait for senior civil servant Hue Bray's offical report on this matter (provisionally due early 2024) before we assign blame? Prince Sausage Fingers didn't get the memo, he's already called the policy "appalling"


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like the community have pushed back another immigration raid in Peckham.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Looks like the community have pushed back another immigration raid in Peckham.



That level of support is very heartwarming to see, especially if you've just been on Twitter watching racists do cartwheels at the prospect of refugees being flown to Rwanda.

And there must have been 40 police officers there - what has it come to when a presumably fairly straightforward immigration removal requires that much police support, and STILL has to back down? Patel must be spitting nails. Good.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2022)

Why can't judges speak in lay man terms. I think he's trying to say it's a cunts trick at the court of appeal? I think.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 13, 2022)

There's this in the Graun about legal challenges. 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...lan-faces-two-legal-challenges-tuesday-flight 



> “I think it could be cancelled,” said a government source. “This is due to individual cases rather than a blanket challenge.”





> An Iranian human rights whistleblower – who was told last week he would be flown to the east African country despite fleeing to the UK after giving first-hand testimony of potential violations by the Iranian government – is among those to have received a letter this weekend saying he will not be sent to Rwanda.
> 
> The man, whose plight was first highlighted in the Guardian, received a letter from the Home Office, which was signed off on Sunday, saying he would not be removed on Tuesday, but said the fear of another attempt at deportation remained.


Fucking hell I hope so much this horrible plan gets stopped.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

The appeal has been unsuccessful, the flight is going to Rwanda tomorrow.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 13, 2022)

If the whole scheme gets canned, let’s hope it’s the undoing of Patel.  An idea so obviously heinous would surely be spotted as a non starter by anyone qualified to be Home Secretary and the fact she backed it makes surely it clear to even someone as half baked as Boris that she’s last her sell by date.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 13, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> If the whole scheme gets canned, let’s hope it’s the undoing of Patel.  An idea so obviously heinous would surely be spotted as a non starter by anyone qualified to be Home Secretary and the fact she backed it makes surely it clear to even someone as half baked as Boris that she’s last her sell by date.


bojo likes the wolf whistles it sends
also: he has no more morals than she does


----------



## izz (Jun 13, 2022)

I think the days of ministers resigning from corruption or incompetence are behind us. We just seem to accept any level of bad behaviour from them now.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2022)

Squirm you nasty piece of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2022)

And she sits there smirking smug fucker


----------



## NoXion (Jun 16, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> bojo likes the wolf whistles it sends
> also: he has no more morals than she does



Dog whistle. No fucker is wolf whistling Johnson.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2022)

> The UK government says 77,000 Ukrainians have arrived in the UK since the war started, through two different programs: the Ukraine Family Scheme, where Ukrainians can be hosted by relatives in the UK; and the Homes for Ukraine scheme, where Ukrainians find a local "sponsor" through friends, charities or even social media, and jointly apply for a visa. According to the UK government, "the overwhelming majority... are settling in well."



If that sounds daunting (especially for someone fleeing their home from war) it's because I'm very sure it is. Boris postures, the prick. Then there's this:



> Britain's minister for refugees, Richard Harrington, has said he's hopeful that they they will get jobs and eventually be able to rent their own accommodation. Home Secretary Priti Patel has also defended the scheme, saying the government is paying councils almost $13,000 per refugee.


and:


> Scott-Mcdonald says that after years of cuts to council budgets, and amid a cost-of-living crisis, that's not enough. She also wants more communication from central government to spare councils the burden of doing it all alone. "We feel that the government did a knee-jerk reaction to the crisis," she said, adding that this has resulted in "chaos" for the council staff and local residents trying to manage the system.



Fucking it up then because they are too certain there is no immediate advantage to themselves.









						Uprooted by war, some Ukrainians in the UK now face homelessness alone | CNN
					

It starts with a raised eyebrow and ends with a door slammed shut. A detail lost in translation, an awkward silence followed by a polite request to pack your bags. How some Ukrainian refugees have been asked to leave by their British hosts.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 10, 2022)

Who could possibly have foreseen that this policy would be an absolute failure? 








						Priti Patel’s plan to end Channel crossings in disarray as navy threatens to ‘walk away’
					

Official figures reveal that number of migrants crossing in small boats has doubled since military brought in




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Who could possibly have foreseen that this policy would be an absolute failure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got my box set to record the committee on Wednesday.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ive got my box set to record the committee on Wednesday.


James Heappey is set to be questioned by the home affairs select committee on Tuesday.  .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> James Heappey is set to be questioned by the home affairs select committee on Tuesday.  .


Busy week.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh ffs, I know we've heard hints of this before, but..  (At least it seems to apply to England and Wales only.)



			Recreational drug users could have passports and driving licences confiscated under new plans
		




> The latest crackdown on *drug* use in society would also see casual users of cocaine and cannabis facing fines and having to attend drug courses.
> 
> The government says the tougher penalties would help tackle the "scourge" of substance abuse in society.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 18, 2022)

Is she ever going to have an original thought? What does Victoria Atkins have to say about this?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Oh ffs, I know we've heard hints of this before, but..  (At least it seems to apply to England and Wales only.)
> 
> 
> 
> Recreational drug users could have passports and driving licences confiscated under new plans



Pretty sure they have to catch them first.

With the current destruction of the criminal justice system, few people get caught and fewer get prosecuted.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2022)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that she'll be dropped from the cabinet soon, or at least dumped as home secretary.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that she'll be dropped from the cabinet soon, or at least dumped as home secretary.



I don't think the Tories are going to get any less right wing.  She'll have plenty of inside support for her crazy policies.  If she goes, she'll be replaced by someone equally despicable.

I'd bet Starmer wouldn't challenge any of this shit.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't think the Tories are going to get any less right wing.  She'll have plenty of inside support for her crazy policies.  If she goes, she'll be replaced by someone equally despicable.
> 
> I'd bet Starmer wouldn't challenge any of this shit.



It’s possible that eventually they will want policies which achieve their stated objective - rather than just the unstated objective of sympathetic daily heil coverage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't think the Tories are going to get any less right wing.  She'll have plenty of inside support for her crazy policies.  If she goes, she'll be replaced by someone equally despicable.
> 
> I'd bet Starmer wouldn't challenge any of this shit.


come come, shammer will challenge it and say how much more efficiently he'd be enforcing the tory policies were he on the government benches


----------



## Spandex (Jul 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that she'll be dropped from the cabinet soon, or at least dumped as home secretary.


I'm assuming she'll be gone as Home Secretary before the end of September, before she can implement it, which makes this proposal just her leaving a high water mark of cuntery to be measured against.

Which doesn't mean whoever replaces her won't denounce her as a social justice warrior and call for public beheadings of anyone with an unnatural smile or a hazy look in their eye, as they seek to position themselves as a proper hardliner.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Pretty sure they have to catch them first.
> 
> With the current destruction of the criminal justice system, few people get caught and fewer get prosecuted.


Not to mention that there will come a point where magistrates, and possibly even police officers, will say "this is ridiculously disproportionate", and stop going after at least certain groups of those being hauled before them under this legislation.

I think this is a harbinger of a seriously dangerous mindset in the HO, and we're definitely into Niemoller territory here: if this one gets through, who knows what the next bit of illiberal bullshit will be?


----------



## NoXion (Jul 18, 2022)

"Drugs ruin lives, and to prove it we're going to smack you around with all kinds of authoritarian bullshit if we catch you using them"

Evil fucking idiots.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 18, 2022)

Drugs ruin lives and cannabis has no medical benefit. Which is why the UK is the biggest producer of medical weed in the world.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2022)

Much of The rest of the world is moving in the same direction on drugs, apart from plucky newly independent btitin that is charting a solo course to the land of authoritarian cuntery


----------



## Lorca (Jul 18, 2022)

On the bright side, at least the rest of the world would be spared Michael Gove.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2022)

Lorca said:


> On the bright side, at least the rest of the world would be spared Michael Gove.


Oh, he'll be exempt. It's only ever the little people that these rules apply to.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's the full document. 



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1091385/Swift__Certain__Tough_-_New_consequences_for_drug_possession__official_.pdf?fbclid=IwAR33QNsDks_iTRdtwXU4gCjMH5QZfuM6qzpJw2ywhWXVLvbVGRWOThO0xAY


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 18, 2022)

Had a skim read; feels like the sscenes at Wembley last year are a strong driver for this proposal.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Had a skim read; feels like the sscenes at Wembley last year are a strong driver for this proposal.



I don't take too much notice of football, but am vaguely aware of what you're referring to.  Booze, cocaine and football hooliganism are a bad mix, but surely there are laws to tackle that stuff already?  Plus people on cannabis, MDMA or psychedelics hardly cause the same issues and will still fall foul of this legislation.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Here's the full document.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1091385/Swift__Certain__Tough_-_New_consequences_for_drug_possession__official_.pdf?fbclid=IwAR33QNsDks_iTRdtwXU4gCjMH5QZfuM6qzpJw2ywhWXVLvbVGRWOThO0xAY



If you read to the end of this pish, you can submit a response.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 18, 2022)

It does rather seem to be crushing a butterfly on a wheel but that’s Priti Patel for you


----------



## NoXion (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If you read to the end of this pish, you can submit a response.



I'm on it. I suggest everyone else contribute as well.

What's weird is the way they seem to be fishing for evidence that this stupid policy will work. Although funnily enough, they're not asking for any evidence that it won't.


----------



## stdP (Jul 18, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Here's the full document.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1091385/Swift__Certain__Tough_-_New_consequences_for_drug_possession__official_.pdf?fbclid=IwAR33QNsDks_iTRdtwXU4gCjMH5QZfuM6qzpJw2ywhWXVLvbVGRWOThO0xAY



<paranoia derail>

FYI when you post links like this you're usually better off checking and pruning the parameters (stuff after the "?"). In the case of this one, the ?fbclid=IwAR33QNsDks_iTRdtwXU4gCjMH5QZfuM6qzpJw2ywhWXVLvbVGRWOThO0xAY is a facebook link tracker used to see who clicks on what; in the case of the above I think it might provide them with some interesting information on who's interested in government drug policy and who is interested with them. Google use a similar tracking parameter called gclid. They can usually be picked up by any pages running facebook or google tracking scripts (which is most of them these days).

</paranoia derail>

Posting without the param should work just fine 
https://assets.publishing.service.g...nsequences_for_drug_possession__official_.pdf


----------



## NoXion (Jul 18, 2022)

The fucking patronising dickfuckery of assuming that people only continue to use drugs because they're somehow ignorant about them. Rather than the more obvious reason, that it's because find getting high enjoyable. Yes, there are people who self-medicate using alcohol or recreational drugs, but presumably those folks are only doing so because they find legitimate medical treatment to be inadequate.

In neither case would forcing these groups to sit in a room and listen to some government-sponsored lecture do anything remotely useful for society.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The fucking patronising dickfuckery of assuming that people only continue to use drugs because they're somehow ignorant about them. Rather than the more obvious reason, that it's because find getting high enjoyable. Yes, there are people who self-medicate using alcohol or recreational drugs, but presumably those folks are only doing so because they find legitimate medical treatment to be inadequate.
> 
> In neither case would forcing these groups to sit in a room and listen to some government-sponsored lecture do anything remotely useful for society.



I suspect most of us on here would know more about drugs (either from experience or through having read widely/watching documentaries) than those hosting the drug awareness course, which will obviously just be government anti-drug propaganda.  It would be good to get a copy of the presentation that they use.  Anyway, I don't know why _I'm_ personally that bothered, as the Scottish government want to pull in a different direction.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 18, 2022)

Just look at this fucking pathetic reasoning:

_"Drugs are illegal for a reason. They are harmful, affecting both physical and mental health, relationships, career prospects, and wider society."_

So, alcohol prohibition when? Oh that's right, it's already been tried and it was a total fucking disaster that significantly empowered organised crime. Much like what drug prohibition is doing right now.

_"Individuals who use so-called recreational illegal substances must understand that they are not only risking their health, but funding dangerous criminals who rely on fear, exploitation and violence."_

So give us a legal market, and many of us will happily use it.

Also, there's nothing "so-called" about my recreational usage. Fuck off.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 18, 2022)

They must know that the world is changing around them, with even US States selling cannabis in certain circumstances. Look at Portugal's success story. It's such backwards thinking


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 18, 2022)

How long does it take for a white paper to actually become law? Election is a few years away and presumably Labour would dump this - or would they, maybe Starmer would try and outflank on the right


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> They must know that the world is changing around them, with even US States selling cannabis in certain circumstances. Look at Portugal's success story. It's such backwards thinking



It's Tory Britain (or England).  Stuck in the past.  Different issue, but see Tory politicians' comments on home/hybrid working - again, a huge difference from the Scottish government's view.  Sadly, I think England will hang on to these attitudes for a long time yet.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> How long does it take for a white paper to actually become law? Election is a few years ago and presumably Labour would dump this - or would they, maybe Starmer would try and outflank on the rightl



10 week consultation period I read somewhere else.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2022)

Here's a hot take.









						Plan to punish cannabis and MDMA users is 'de facto decriminalisation', say drug policy experts
					

Campaigners have congratulated the Home Office for taking the 'road to substantive reform' but said punishment proposals for repeat offenders is 'hugely disproportionate'




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Spandex (Jul 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> How long does it take for a white paper to actually become law?


It depends how much parliamentary time a government is prepared to devote to it.

On a pedantic point, white papers don't become law - they are policy documents, proposals for a law. It's bills that become law.

Bills have to go through a number of stages before becoming law: first reading to the commons, second reading (when it's debated), committee stage (where a parliamentary committee is supposed to sense check it), report stage, third reading (when it's voted on), Lords stage (which can result in ping pong between Commons and Lords if the Lords oppose it), financial privilege stage (which is supposed to cost check a bill) and royal assent (when it becomes an Act and the law of the land).

Bills have been fast tracked into law in a few days or languished for years. On average its around a year.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 19, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sadly, I think England will hang on to these attitudes for a long time yet.


I think one of the worst consequences of Brexit/the Corbyn failure, and which I for one underestimated, is it's seemingly persuaded a large part of the English that not just Britain's relationship with Europe but the present in general really can be rewound to a glorious bucolic stasis they think they remember. See also "doing anything about climate change" (or acknowledging anything is happening at all) and "send in warships to stop the migrants".

It's pure jumpers for goalposts reactionary delusion, and the cynical use of it as fan service by the Tories is driving a huge amount of current policy.


----------



## Spandex (Jul 19, 2022)

Spandex said:


> On a pedantic point, white papers don't become law - they are policy documents, proposals for a law.


On reflection, this isn't a pedantic point at all. Johnson has said he won't pass any new laws before he goes; Patel's position as Home Secretary is far from assured. Just because she's told her Civil Servants to write this stupid, cruel white paper and then gone public to show her War on Drugs credentials doesn't mean anything if she's gonna be gone in a few weeks with no bill or parliamentary time attached to it.

It'll be up to the new leader's Home Sec to take it forward, if they decide to. There's a chance this is the last that'll ever be heard of it. Or maybe Patel will stay in place and push for it. Whatever, its just Patel's brain fart at the moment.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 19, 2022)

Will senior police want to enforce this? Surely there is more important crime to be dealing with? 

Nutjob PCCs might seek this as something to campaign on perhaps


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The fucking patronising dickfuckery of assuming that people only continue to use drugs because they're somehow ignorant about them. Rather than the more obvious reason, that it's because find getting high enjoyable. Yes, there are people who self-medicate using alcohol or recreational drugs, but presumably those folks are only doing so because they find legitimate medical treatment to be inadequate.
> 
> In neither case would forcing these groups to sit in a room and listen to some government-sponsored lecture do anything remotely useful for society.



I don't particularly like weed these days (sometimes makes me anxious) but have been using it most days as a sleep aid. It gives me relatively dreamless, uninterrupted sleep. Frankly helped me enormously, drink far less than I used to, general physical and mental health have improved hugely (touch wood). The fuck would they propose I do instead? I think even a half-decent GP would balk at saying 'oh yeah, sack that just-before-bed vape off for a course of SSRIs and some sleep meds'. Some bellend with no previous experience (because anyone with experience knows how pointless/damaging that kind of intervention is) certainly isn't adding anything.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Had a skim read; feels like the sscenes at Wembley last year are a strong driver for this proposal.


Sorry, it's just more culture war bullshit and trying to look hard, whilst distracting from the real problems in scoiety


Johnny Vodka said:


> I suspect most of us on here would know more about drugs (either from experience or through having read widely/watching documentaries) than those hosting the drug awareness course, which will obviously just be government anti-drug propaganda.  It would be good to get a copy of the presentation that they use.  Anyway, I don't know why _I'm_ personally that bothered, as the Scottish government want to pull in a different direction.


I think you'll find under tier 1 and 3 of this proposal that Scotland is included as it's about the MDA rather than devolved Scottish policing.

Look forward to seeing you on our first course.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2022)

TBF, we should throw something back at the cunts and put _them_ on trial.  With MDMA/psilocybin showing so much promise for treating mental health issues, why do they continue to put massive red-tape and financial barriers in place for UK researchers?  Patel has been in a position to make this research easier and she's done nothing, which probably does equate to loss of life and loss of quality for life for some folk.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 19, 2022)

She's completely taking the piss here:



E2a maybe this is why:


----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2022)

So let me get this right, Patel and the Home Office want to ship off asylum seekers to a country where they might end up press-ganged into fighting Rwanda's dirty ops in neighbouring countries?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 19, 2022)

That'll be about the size of it.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> She's completely taking the piss here:
> 
> 
> 
> E2a maybe this is why:



It's pretty common knowledge that the regime in Rwanda originated from refugees, who fought with Museveni in Uganda. Congolese children have been recruited, taken to Rwanda, trained and sent back to fight proxy wars over resources in Kivu and beyond. This has been happening for years and is no secret.

The UK keeps a diplomatic mission in Kigali that among other tasks is charged with trying to understand the politics and the human rights situation. The current government seem to think that its only value is to push trade and broker grubby deals that end up giving Rwanda a veneer of legitimacy on the global stage. And the High Commissioner is ignored by Patel anyway.

It's all so fucking dark and corrupt.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2022)

Re the drugs thing.

Transform's response: Reviewing the Government’s New ‘Tough’ Consequences for Drug Possession | Transform

Scotland is resisting it.









						Drug law reform: letter from Minister for Drugs Policy
					

Letter from the Minister for Drugs Policy, Angela Constance, to UK Minister for Crime and Policing.




					www.gov.scot
				






> Dear Tom,
> 
> I am writing to congratulate you on your new role as Minister of State for Crime and Policing. In my role as the Minister for Drug Policy in Scotland, working directly to the First Minister, I would welcome the opportunity to meet with you and work on the areas where we are able to reduce the harms of drug use and address the number of related deaths. The number of these deaths have reached unacceptable record levels across the United Kingdom and are particularly acute in Scotland.
> 
> ...





> Annex A​Scottish drug deaths taskforce: UK Government recommendations and actions​Recommendation 19*:* The UK Government should immediately begin the process of reviewing the law to enable a public health approach to drugs to be implemented. The Scottish Government should continue to engage with the UK Government to support these changes. In the interim, the Scottish Government should do everything in its power to implement a public health approach.
> 
> Action 2: The UK Government should amend the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 and Misuse of Drugs Regulations 2000 to allow for the legal provision of a wider range of drug paraphernalia through harm-reduction and treatment services. This is essential to enabling safer drug consumption
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 17, 2022)

Well well well. They've tried to keep the revelations secret because they thought it could harm international relations with Rwanda. Yes, of course they did, nothing to do with a very controversial policy at all.









						Ministers knew of Rwanda political killings before approving migrant plan
					

Government attempting to keep official’s comments secret amid legal action over policy




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Well well well. They've tried to keep the revelations secret because they thought it could harm international relations with Rwanda. Yes, of course they did, nothing to do with a very controversial policy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possible reason for Patel's invisibility before and during the 'leadership' shenanigans?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Possible reason for Patel's invisibility before and during the 'leadership' shenanigans?



But I really don't think the sort of people who are the target market for these policies care if we're sending these people to their deaths. They were OK with pushing people into the sea and it doesn't take a genius to work out what would happen them in that situation.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> But I really don't think the sort of people who are the target market for these policies care if we're sending these people to their deaths. They were OK with pushing people into the sea and it doesn't take a genius to work out what would happen them in that situation.


Agreed. I was just thinking maybe knowing that she'd end up losing so visibly in court with this info possibly coming out, they decided to keep her well away from standing or contaminating any other candidate?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 17, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Possible reason for Patel's invisibility before and during the 'leadership' shenanigans?


That implies a conscience on the part of Patel. With no other known examples of the phenomenon in this individual, that probably isn't it.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> That implies a conscience on the part of Patel. With no other known examples of the phenomenon in this individual, that probably isn't it.


Agree with the sentiment there, but tory calculations about electoral collateral have little to do with conscience.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 17, 2022)

Is there any truth in the rumour Patel will be upgraded into the Braverman form?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 19, 2022)

Every time they let her out she generates a caption competition:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Every time they let her out she generates a caption competition:
> 
> View attachment 338654




Shortest cunt is biggest cunt.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Every time they let her out she generates a caption competition:
> 
> View attachment 338654


_Sorry Home Secretary, I didn't realise it was you without the jacket._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Every time they let her out she generates a caption competition:
> 
> View attachment 338654



Patel and copper, in tandem:

'So, how long have you been interested in racism?'


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 20, 2022)

'Lend me your baton. I am going to hunt for foreigners in the vicinity'.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2022)

Gone.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gone.


 
To be replaced with some other awful cunt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2022)

And they will fail too, I really hope this is the long awaited release of 

'Torierers: ENDGAME '

That is the best Tory/Avengers mash up I could come up with after a few pints , sorry.


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 5, 2022)

Bye bye Patel I would be great,but it not has it


----------



## bimble (Sep 5, 2022)

Almost certainly just that she thinks this looks better than getting booted out by the liz but still, good. she should never have been anywhere near that sort of position of power.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 5, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> To be replaced with some other awful cunt.



Suella Braverman.

Yay.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> To be replaced with some other awful cunt.


Tories, innit?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




She's resigning because she doesn't want to be fired. Not because she thinks Truss is too evil or too incompetent to work for.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's resigning because she doesn't want to be fired. Not because she thinks Truss is too evil or too incompetent to work for.



Indeed in her letter she wasnt very subtle about her aim to pretend she was still in control of her destiny...



> It is my choice to continue my public service to the country and the Witham constituency from the backbenches, once Liz formally assumes office and a new Home Secretary is appointed.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Indeed in her letter she wasnt very subtle about her aim to pretend she was still in control of her destiny...



Patel:


> It is my choice to continue my public service to the country and the Witham constituency from the backbenches, once Liz formally assumes office and a new Home Secretary is appointed.


Methinks the "lady" doth protest too much...


----------



## LDC (Sep 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Is all you post memes and other people's Tweets? Can you stop it please.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2022)

LDC said:


> Is all you post memes and other people's Tweets? Can you stop it please.


Why? Surely the tweets aren't that much to be getting worked up about? there is so much more to get annoyed about rather than this ?


----------



## Ming (Sep 6, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> That implies a conscience on the part of Patel. With no other known examples of the phenomenon in this individual, that probably isn't it.


Psychopath, innit?


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 6, 2022)

Should part of the thread title name change as she no longer in Governmemt?


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Should part of the thread title name change as she no longer in Governmemt?


We will def need this thread for Patel as she will be ongoingly stupid and I am confident Suella Braverman already displays ongoing stupidity and deserves her own thread.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh look, what a surprise:









						Exclusive: Priti Patel tipped for House of Lords seat
					

Key Boris Johnson ally, twice accused of breaking Ministerial Code, could be named in ex-PM’s resignation honours




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Oh look, what a surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should there really be resignation honours for someone forced out as he was?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Should there really be resignation honours for someone forced out as he was?


Of course not. But that doesn't seem to be how our corrupt shambles of a 'democracy' works. /stating the obvious


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

You'd think they'd just get rid of the Ministerial Code it makes no difference .... oh they have


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2022)

How to spoil the evening...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> How to spoil the evening...



Loser


----------

